# ROFR Thread April to June 2018 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round!):
*
*https://rofr.scubacat.net*
*
Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3615204/

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads: 

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

MB_01---$96-$17602-160-AKV-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 3/9, passed 3/28


Enapai---$100-$24183-220-AKV-SEPT-0/16, 69/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 3/28, passed 4/9

kdhunter---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-7/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 3/29, passed 4/9

nates---$97-$31800-320-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 320/20- sent 3/27, passed 4/9

evenstephen---$108-$13911-120-AKV-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 66/18, 120/19- sent 4/10, passed 4/19

Drewferin---$107-$21080-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

Beesknees6---$110-$12840-110-AKV-Feb-110/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays all cc- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

TotallyMinnie83---$102-$18045-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/15, passed 5/1

DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18, passed 5/8

hoserland---$115-$20040-160-AKV-Dec-102/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/24, passed 5/11

Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17

OneLittleSpark2014---$104-$18276-160-AKV-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/27, passed 5/17

edgeney---$110-$7610-60-AKV-Feb-0/17, 85/18, 60/19- sent 5/5, passed 5/23

LawrenceFamily---$95-$22460-230-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 86/19, 230/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/23

disfoodie---$100-$21138-200-AKV-Feb-0/17, 72/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/31

David K.---$104-$24537-220-AKV-Mar-0/17, 152/18, 220/19-International seller- sent 5/14, passed 5/31

Gilbert Loo---$112-$24382-200-AKV-Dec-200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/23, passed 6/12

mharvey23---$113-$12471-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 5/28, passed 6/19

JimBoWyn---$110-$14953-125-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 125/19- sent 5/30, passed 6/19

Dan1---$105-$22412-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 9/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/31, passed 6/19

icesk8abc---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/6, passed 6/26

Jerry5788---$105-$33527-300-AKV-Jun-296/17, 300/18, 300/19-seller pays closing- sent 6/13, passed 6/27

ralphmiller007---$118-$20547-160-AKL-Aug-7/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/21, passed 6/28


*AUL:*


jjwelch24---$85-$17226-170-AUL-Jun-0/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 3/16, passed 4/23

Bruin_mouse---$80-$11403-120-AUL-Jun-110/17, 120/18, 120/19- sent 4/3, passed 4/25

katrinameucci---$135-$7250-50-AUL-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19-Subsidized- sent 4/14, passed 5/1

elcid3---$80-$15152-160-AUL-Sep-0/17, 307/18, 160/19- sent 6/11, passed 6/27

airb330---$115-$12400-100-AUL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/13, passed 6/27

*BCV:*

Madame---$132-$38204-270-BCV-Aug-0/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/27, passed 4/9

Bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-No 2018 Dues- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

krw1243---$140-$16821-110-BCV-Jun-0/17, 220/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/23

iheartglaciers(SELLER)---$145-$15025-100-BCV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 5/1, passed 5/31

NickBCV---$132-$33951-250-BCV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 250/20- sent 5/29 (seller), passed 6/19

Hammer22---$137.5-$22375-160-BCV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/4, passed 6/28

*BLT:*


Rylie Grite---$165-$9011-50-BLT-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 3/22, passed 4/6

BethuneBoys---$125-$30700-240-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/4, passed 4/16

jdaly84---$145-$15627-100-BLT-Dec-100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5, passed 4/17

Tarkin18---$130-$21415-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 4/9, passed 4/19

DisneyMomKelli---$135-$21890-150-BLT-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/19

MarcThomas16---$150-$8327-50-BLT-Aug-50/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 4/19, passed 5/4

MickeyReeds---$135-$23333-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/16, passed 5/7

NewYorkMom---$136-$29237-200-BLT-Feb-0/17, 400/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/23

1savvygal---$127-$21467-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/27, passed 5/23

TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/24

coopstah13---$132-$28384-200-BLT-Dec-14/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/6

haushinka---$156-$8498-50-BLT-Mar-50/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/18, passed 6/5

Jennwdw---$143-$23475-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 181/18, 160/19- sent 6/5, passed 6/20

Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/12, passed 6/29


*BWV:
*
Wanna be Ariel---$106-$16629-150-BWV-Mar-22/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 3/15, passed 4/3

Jerry5788---$113-$25826-210-BWV-Jun-0/17, 420/18, 210/19- sent 4/3, passed 4/9

wl250---$107-$34971-300-BWV-Oct-0/17, 600/18, 300/19- sent 3/28, passed 4/9

BW18---$121-$26338-200-BWV-Dec-200/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/9

Beesknees6---$110-$25197-215-BWV-Feb-17/17, 138/18, 215/19, 215/20- sent 4/4, passed 4/17

Mtob88---$112-$18495-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 110/18, 150/19- sent 4/14, passed 5/1

mlittig---$133-$7450-50-BWV-Aug-3/17, 15/18, 50/19 - sent 4/13, passed 5/3

Cathy C---$108-$26225-235-BWV-Dec-2/17, 235/18, 235/19- sent 4/17, passed 5/17

MsMinnie---$117-$19188.85-150-BWV-Dec-87/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 4/17, passed 5/3

rundisney79---$114-$29854-240-BWV-Oct-240/17, 240/18, 240/19- sent 5/11, passed 5/29

TexasChick123---$118-$19267-150-BWV-Aug-150/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 5/10, passed 5/31

mlittig---$150-$8457-50-BWV-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 5/18, passed 6/5

DisHeels---$114-$24927-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 286/18, 200/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/6



*HH:*

tedhowe(Seller)---$75-$12903-150-HH-Oct-49/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 3/21, passed 4/3

darby888---$75-$8971-100-HHI-June-7/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/13, passed 5/1

dbehnken80---$70-$16110-200-HH-Feb-0/17, 183/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/17, passed 5/4



*OKW:*

mlittig---$103-$11758-100-OKW-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19 - sent 4/24, passed 5/7

jvattes---$109-$17904-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/19

*
OKW EXTENDED:*

rootbeerkid---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Sep-0/16, 15/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/9

Kenneth Franklin---$107-$34116-300-OKW(E)-Aug-14/16, 202/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/19

Buzz's Buddy---$98-$22540-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 203/18, 230/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/14, passed 6/27

*
PVB:*

Misspiggy1978---$169-$9200-50-PVB-Dec-2/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 3/6, passed 3/22

LYSE---$135-$29083-200-PVB-Oct-200/17, 400/18, 200/19- Sent 3/20, passed 4/5

PKen82---$135-$21040-150-PVB-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 150/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/10

Moonlight Graham---$141-$19125-125-PVB-Oct-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/13

nikerbokers---$145-$15120-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/3, passed 4/19

ten50---$130-$14322-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/12, passed 4/26

Unicorn Dreams---$135-$21945-150-PVB-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19-2017 are holding- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

striker1064---$139-$21538-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 11/18, 150/19- sent 5/4, passed 5/24

Mumof4mice---$135-$27650-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 4/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 4/27, passed 5/29

Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5

JennaShapiro---$140-$19022-125-PVB-Jun-125/17, 202/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 4/27, passed 6/5

Mumof4mice---$144.5-$30140-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 198/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays CC- sent 5/26, passed 6/12

MouseyMin---$130-$30839-220-PVB-Feb-0/17, 238/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 5/31, passed 6/15

Mskcl131---$140-$10969-75-PVB-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 34/19, 75/20- sent 6/4

JennaShapiro---$145-$8325-50-PVB-Dec-66/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 6/7, passed 6/26
*


SSR:*

kwelch10377---$95-$16150-170-SSR-Jun-0/17, 174/18, 170/19- sent 3/27, passed 4/9

NLW814---$92.5-$17321-170-SSR-Mar-0/17, 153/18, 170/19- sent 3/27, passed 4/9

babydreamz---$99-$13763-125-SSR-Dec-125/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/13

dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/9, passed 4/14

DaveNan---$97-$15984-150-SSR-Sep-110/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 4/12, passed 5/2

whositsgalore---$97-$12349-120-SSR-Feb-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/23

DizneyLizzy---$101-$5550-50-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 27/19, 50/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/23

crushonminie---$94-$20723-200-SSR-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/15, passed 5/23

disneyeveryyear---$100-$17493-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/23

wings91---$95-$25900-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 500/18, 250/19- sent 5/4, passed 5/23

RickL---$100-$11038-100-SSR-Apr-100/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/23

lola_stark42---$97-$17650-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 169/18, 160/19- sent 5/7, passed 5/30

fearthisinc---$95-$21060-200-SSR-Dec-108/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/1, passed 6/4

Courtney924---$100-$10635-100-SSR-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/5

eaglesrest---$99-$22631-210-SSR-Mar-0/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 5/30, passed 6/19



*VGC:*

MommyCook---$190-$19799-100-VGC-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/19

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

kms75---$170-$57161-325-VGC-Jun-0/17, 403/18, 325/19- sent 4/16, passed 5/3

Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-49/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23

Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-50/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23

Discanucksw---$186-$46918-240-VGC-Jun-0/17, 480/18, 240/19- sent 4/21, passed 5/23

Chause---$210-$35280-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 280/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/4, passed 6/20

*
VGF:*

gergy9---$128-$16791-125-VGF-Dec-0/17, 125/18, 125/19-Seller Pays MF '18- sent 3/14, passed 4/6

DisneyDee81---$140-$19121-130-VGF-Dec-0/17, 65/18, 130/19- sent 3/24, passed 4/9

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$21048-130-VGF-Jun-39/17, 260/18, 130/19-Seller pays ‘17 MF- sent 4/3, passed 4/17

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$155-$15690-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 31/18, 100/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$145-$17595-120-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20-Seller pays CC- sent 4/25, passed 5/17

jaybaileys---$145-$15813-100-VGF-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/25, passed 5/17

kboo---$150-$15742-100-VGF-Aug-0/16, 124/17, 16/18, 100/19-124 pts expire 7.31- sent 5/17, passed 6/5


*WL/ BRV:*


DisneyDad77!---$85-$30460-350-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/18, passed 6/13

beourguest2009---$110-$6444-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 5/25, passed 6/12

lsprrnbr---$95-$26642-255-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 510/18, 255/19- sent 6/4, passed 6/20
*
WL/ CCV:


VB:*





*WAITING 


AKV:*



motherof5---$100-$29586-270-AKV-Apr-264/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/8

Calculator---$93-$20425-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 200/19- sent 3/12

Lgarland86---$103-$11602-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/24

NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5

Jerry5788---$100-$21100-205-AKV-Sep-66/17, 83/18, 205/19-international seller- sent 5/8

NewbieMom---$88-$14839-150-AKV-Apr-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/7

Dan1---$101-$12693-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27

TotallyMinnie83---$107-$18772-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/20

PrincessDuck---$105-$18617-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/22

vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26

DisneynBison---$105-$18421-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/18

thumper729---$115-$12631-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25

*AUL:*


*
BCV:*



JV63---$129-$35216-260-BCV-Mar-0/17, 300/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/27

Dan1---$111-$20018-170-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 173/18, 170/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29
*
BLT:*


NewbieMom---$120-$19525-150-BLT-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/16

Jennwdw---$143-$23475-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 181/18, 160/19- sent 5/28

dad_at_blt---$140-$24622-165-BLT-Feb-0/17, 148/18, 165/19, 165/20- sent 6/18

ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21

ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21

*
BWV:*



Nancy---$143-$9603-60-BWV-Jun-60/17, 60/18, 60/19- sent 3/19





*
HH:*

Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/16, 170/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 6/15

ericamerica---$78-$9102-100-HH-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 128/18, 100/19- sent 6/20

*
OKW:*



*
OKW EXTENDED:*


DizneyLizzy---$109-$11998-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/24



*PVB:*


phatscott25---$150-$16165-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 110/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/20


*SSR:*



Gamomof2---$94-$18800-200-SSR-Feb-0/17, 10/18, 200/19, 200/20-seller pays MF '18- sent 3/28

aoconnor(seller)---$98-$21564-202-SSR-Feb-0/17, 202/18, 202/19- sent 4/17

Blacklablover---$90-$18750-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 36/18, 200/19- sent 4/12

Alldayidreamaboutdisney---$94-$16691-160-SSR-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 162/18, 160/19- sent 5/16

Reneedisnerd---$105-$22782-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/15

Laney&Emma---$100-$21777-200-SSR-Aug-285/18, 200/19- sent 6/13

Making Moore Memories---$99-$21172-200-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 200/19- sent 6/19

PsycProfPlum---$100-$13563-130-SSR-Aug-46/17, 84/18, 130/19-seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/21

Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22

eaglesrest---$97-$12853-120-SSR-Mar-0/17, 203/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 6/27
*
VGC:*


*VGF:*

NickBCV---$180-$11295-60-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 97/19, 60/20- sent 6/21

*
WL/ BRV:*


sunnygirl8503---$95-$10126-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/22

*WL/ CCV:


VB:
*


*
TAKEN 



AKV:*

DisneynBison---$97-$21452-200-AKV-Dec-0/16, 300/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 3/12, taken 4/3

Renée H---$92-$20363-210-AKV-Feb-0/17, 56/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/11, taken 4/4

evenstephen---$107-$13465-120-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 120/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/6

OneLittleSpark2014---$95-$10921-100-AKV-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/9

icesk8abc---$97-$17321-160-AKV-Jun-160/17, 304/18, 160/19- sent 3/19, taken 4/11

hoserland---$97-$16785-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19-Split 2018 MFs- sent 3/27, taken 4/20

jenr812---$98-$14303-130-AKV-Sep-26/17, 260/18, 130/19- sent 4/2, taken 5/1

NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5, taken 5/2

David K.---$102-$22356-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/8

Gilbert Loo---$103-$23966-220-AKV-Oct-0/16, 55/17, 100/18, 220/19- sent 4/23 taken 5/23

JimBoWyn---$100-$12566-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/27

Dan1---$101-$12693-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/28

Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-0/17, 440/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11

NewYorkMom---$99-$19519-180-AKV-Feb-0/17, 154/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 5/13, taken 6/12

Dan1---$105-$21866-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 38/18, 200/19- sent 6/4, taken 6/26

DDuck4Life---$102-$22362-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/4, taken 6/27


*AUL:


BCV:*



*
BLT:*




*BWV:*

rundisney79---$100-$54775-500-BWV-Feb-500/17, 500/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 4/10, taken 5/4

Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
*
HH:*


*
OKW:*

JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12

lola_stark42---$74-$17273-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 10/18, 220/19- sent 4/3, taken 5/2

Reneedisnerd---$80-$13453-150-OKW-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/11, taken 5/9

ajjonesehc---$73-$23942-300-OKW-Mar-0/17, 323/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/15

JV63---$82-$22765-270-OKW-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 270/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16

Reneedisnerd---$90-$23029-230-OKW-Aug-0/17, 222/18, 230/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11

roadtripper---$90-$9200-100-OKW-Jun-5/17, 21/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/7, taken 6/11

Making Moore Memories---$87-$19861-210-OKW-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29, taken 6/18

ajjonesehc---$87-$19433-220-OKW-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20-seller pays 1/2 closing costs- sent 5/21, taken 5/18

JV63---$90-$24025-260-OKW-Apr-0/17, 220/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays '18 dues- sent 5/25, taken 6/25

*
OKW EXTENDED:*

Tinks624---$93-$7140-70-OKW(E)-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 4/15, taken 5/11
*
PVB:*



*
SSR:*

ajjonesehc---$89-$24854-270-SSR-Mar-72/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/9- taken 4/3

DaveNan---$90-$15085-150-SSR-Dec-50/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 3/12, taken 4/3

rwatson626---$86-$18630-210-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/20, taken 4/10

Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11

thumper729---$92-$15300-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 3/21, taken 4/11

TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17

Erika Ambourn---$92-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28, taken 4/19

Calculator---$90-$22500-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller pays closing- sent 3/31, taken 4/29

Jerry5788---$88-$15528-160-SSR-Mar-81/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/11, taken 5/4

Blacklablover---$90-$18750-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 36/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/7

wfishy5---$89-$25724-270-SSR-Mar-0/17, 174/18, 270/19- sent 4/13, taken 5/9

Thumper729---$95-$14725-150-SSR-Oct-0/17, 2/18, 150/19- sent 4/16, taken 5/14

Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16

Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9, taken 5/21

eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25

JimBoWyn---$90-$9647-100-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/3, taken 4/20

Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30, taken 5/30

Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-0/17, 700/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11

michaelv---$86-$28233-300-SSR-Oct-8/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/9, taken 6/11

Buzz's Buddy---$91-$18200-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/10, taken 6/11

Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14

thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21, taken 6/18




*VGC:



VGF:*

rwthompson82---$135-$19065-130-VGF-Aug-0/16, 6/17, 124/18, 130/19- sent 4/3, taken 4/25
*
WL/ BRV:*



*WL/ CCV:



VB:*


----------



## DisneynBison

I guess its april I should put this here

DisneynBison---$97-$21452-200-AKV-Dec-0/16, 300/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 3/12, taken 4/3


----------



## TexasChick123

DisneynBison said:


> I guess its april I should put this here
> 
> DisneynBison---$97-$21452-200-AKV-Dec-0/16, 300/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 3/12, taken 4/3



I’m sorry. Who knew December AKV was such a sought after UY for that resort? That seems to be the bulk of AKV buybacks recently.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Same with mine, I see it up there, I'll go ahead and post it again since it is April.

lola_stark42---$74-$17273-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 10/18, 220/19- sent 4/3

Going to be a looooooooog few weeks!!


----------



## Miss Piggy 1978

Miss Piggy 1978 said:


> So we passed ROFR, no big shock at that price
> 
> This was definitely a heart, not head decision!



Sorry, I’ve just realised I didn’t put the date we passed on so it hasn’t been updated.

Misspiggy1978---$169-$9200-50-PVB-Dec-2/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 3/6 Passed 3/22


----------



## Jerry5788

Jerry5788---$113-$25826-210-BWV-Jun-0/17, 420/18, 210/19- sent 4/3


----------



## ajjonesehc

Welp, back to the listings in search of another one...

ajjonesehc---$89-$24854-270-SSR-Mar-72/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/9- taken 4/3


----------



## TexasChick123

ajjonesehc said:


> Welp, back to the listings in search of another one...
> 
> ajjonesehc---$89-$24854-270-SSR-Mar-72/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/9- taken 4/3



Well, that all but seals the deal that mine will be taken in a couple of weeks. Sorry they took yours, and thanks for sharing. I can honestly say I don’t care if they take mine or not. I guess that means I shouldn’t be buying there. :/


----------



## DaveNan

DaveNan---$90-$15085-150-SSR-Dec-50/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 3/12, taken 4/3

Drunken Monkey strikes again.  They have been on a roll lately.  Hope they fall asleep soon for everyone else.


----------



## Renee H

Miss Piggy 1978 said:


> Sorry, I’ve just realised I didn’t put the date we passed on so it hasn’t been updated.
> 
> Misspiggy1978---$169-$9200-50-PVB-Dec-2/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 3/6 Passed 3/22


Congrats!


----------



## Renee H

DisneynBison said:


> I guess its april I should put this here
> 
> DisneynBison---$97-$21452-200-AKV-Dec-0/16, 300/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 3/12, taken 4/3


I’m so sorry!  I CANNOT believe the amount of AKV they are taking!!


----------



## DisneynBison

Renee H said:


> I’m so sorry!  I CANNOT believe the amount of AKV they are taking!!


The best thing is a AKV point today is the same as it will be tomorrow.  It is not like it is a house that you just had to have and there are not anymore of in the perfect neighborhood.  Emotion can't play a part
I am not really surprised by the big increase in taken contracts.  It wasn't that many weeks ago that people were having a hard time getting to talk to their guides as there was such a add on frenzy.  I saw more than once people were offered the resorts at that time they are now taking.  They have to replenish their inventory.  I will try again but I am not going to fall into the trap of raising offer price just to beat rofr.


----------



## Renee H

DisneynBison said:


> The best thing is a AKV point today is the same as it will be tomorrow.  It is not like it is a house that you just had to have and there are not anymore of in the perfect neighborhood.  Emotion can't play a part
> I am not really surprised by the big increase in taken contracts.  It wasn't that many weeks ago that people were having a hard time getting to talk to their guides as there was such a add on frenzy.  I saw more than once people were offered the resorts at that time they are now taking.  They have to replenish their inventory.  I will try again but I am not going to fall into the trap of raising offer price just to beat rofr.


This is very true!  But what do you mean exactly? They couldn’t give out points they didn’t have though right?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneynBison said:


> I will try again but I am not going to fall into the trap of raising offer price just to beat rofr.



Absolutely.  If Disney wants it they will take it but they won't take everything.  Make offers based on what you are willing to pay as it's impossible to guess what DVC will do and it's just as possible you'd be paying extra by simply offering more.


----------



## DisneynBison

Renee H said:


> This is very true!  But what do you mean exactly? They couldn’t give out points they didn’t have though right?



No they can not


----------



## Spartan86

ajjonesehc said:


> Welp, back to the listings in search of another one...
> 
> ajjonesehc---$89-$24854-270-SSR-Mar-72/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/9- taken 4/3


Sorry. We lost a 270 Feb earlier this year too.


----------



## Renee H

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Absolutely.  If Disney wants it they will take it but they won't take everything.  Make offers based on what you are willing to pay as it's impossible to guess what DVC will do and it's just as possible you'd be paying extra by simply offering more.


It does FEEL like they are taking everything under 100 ppp these last 2weeks.. sighhhh


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$113-$25826-210-BWV-JUN-420/18,210/19 – sent 4/3



Could you click the link in post#1 to reformat that for the list?  Big thanks!


----------



## Jerry5788

ScubaCat said:


> Could you click the link in post#1 to reformat that for the list?  Big thanks!


Done sorry!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> Done sorry!



Thanks! You did pretty well doing it the hard way


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Moving this over here since we passed in April.  
Wanna be Ariel---$106-$16629-150-BWV-Mar-22/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 3/15, passed 4/3


----------



## Renee H

Renée H---$92-$20363-210-AKV-Feb-0/17, 56/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/11, taken 4/4

Heartbroken..


----------



## TexasChick123

Renee H said:


> Renée H---$92-$20363-210-AKV-Feb-0/17, 56/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/11, taken 4/4
> 
> Heartbroken..



Oh no. I’m so sorry.  What is going on with ROFR lately? It’s like they were buying back next to nothing for a month or so, and now they’re buying back a ton. As I proved, just keep trying. One will sneak through!


----------



## DaveNan

Sorry to hear that.  It seems like they changed the formula last week.  This is the 5th or 6th taken since late last week.  Keep trying.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Prices increased, 75 points minimum to get benefits - they may want to have points to offer at another onsite resort and AKV seems to be the main choice.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Moving this over here since we passed in April.
> Wanna be Ariel---$106-$16629-150-BWV-Mar-22/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 3/15, passed 4/3


Awesome deal! Congrats!!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Here we go again... Hoping the mouse will give us a break on ROFR this time! 

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$21048-130-VGF-Jun-39/17, 260/18, 130/19-Seller pays ‘17 MF- sent 4/3


----------



## Renee H

DaveNan said:


> Sorry to hear that.  It seems like they changed the formula last week.  This is the 5th or 6th taken since late last week.  Keep trying.


Won’t find a price like that though right?  Being new to this should I expect that prices could be in this ballpark at some point again?


----------



## Renee H

TexasChick123 said:


> Oh no. I’m so sorry.  What is going on with ROFR lately? It’s like they were buying back next to nothing for a month or so, and now they’re buying back a ton. As I proved, just keep trying. One will sneak through!


Thanks... do you think prices will just keep going up?  Is it even a possibility that we can see AK come down in there again?


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Renee H said:


> Won’t find a price like that though right?  Being new to this should I expect that prices could be in this ballpark at some point again?


One never knows for sure, but I would say it’s doubtful in the current market. Prices have gone up exponentially over the past year.


----------



## TexasChick123

Renee H said:


> Thanks... do you think prices will just keep going up?  Is it even a possibility that we can see AK come down in there again?



It’s hard to say. Overall, BLT has come down recently. I don’t watch AKV as closely. It really depends on the seller and how quickly they want to unload a contract.


----------



## striker1064

TexasChick123 said:


> It’s hard to say. Overall, BLT has come down recently. I don’t watch AKV as closely. It really depends on the seller and how quickly they want to unload a contract.



I noticed this too. Trying to get a BLT contract and there are quite a few out there with my UY. Just waiting for the right price. I'm curious why it's come down, but who knows.


----------



## TexasChick123

striker1064 said:


> I noticed this too. Trying to get a BLT contract and there are quite a few out there with my UY. Just waiting for the right price. I'm curious why it's come down, but who knows.



Because it is overpriced at $140+. Heck, I think it is overpriced above $120pp. My opinion doesn’t mean squat though if people are willing to pay it. I bought less than a year ago for $100pp which was low at the time. However, I think that $30+ more per point is ridiculous. I will just sit and wait until prices come down. Well, after I get my deposit back when DVD takes my SSR contract. I wish I could call them and tell them to go ahead and take it already because I’m over waiting.  I’ll probably hear back about it when I’m in Vegas which is fine by me! More money to gamble with!!! Just kidding. I’m too cheap!


----------



## Gryhndmom

striker1064 said:


> I noticed this too. Trying to get a BLT contract and there are quite a few out there with my UY. Just waiting for the right price. I'm curious why it's come down, but who knows.



IMO BLT has come down a little and every now and then a really low dollar per point passes but...if you look at the past ROFR threads you can get a good idea what the “passing ROFR” price is for BLT .


----------



## BW18

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$113-$25826-210-BWV-Jun-0/17, 420/18, 210/19- sent 4/3



Good luck! I'm waiting on a BWV too...


----------



## Calculator

Renee H said:


> Renée H---$92-$20363-210-AKV-Feb-0/17, 56/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/11, taken 4/4
> 
> Heartbroken..


Sorry to hear it. A few of us seemed to have good AKV deals and all of them have been taken by Disney


----------



## Calculator

Calculator---$90-$22500-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller pays closing- sent 3/31


----------



## PKen82

I wonder whether this ROFR activity is perhaps indicative of a delay in the Riviera construction? If it is delayed, then it makes sense to me that DVD would be a bit more active in executing ROFR’s. But who knows? It’s still more random than not.

I do agree they seem to be particularly interested in contracts with <75 points, which again makes sense to me given that this is the new direct minimum.

Still waiting on my PVB decision.....!


----------



## LYSE

Wow...we passed! I'm kinda shocked we didn't have to wait the full 30 days.

LYSE---$135-$29083-200-PVB-Oct-200/17, 400/18, 200/19- Sent 3/20, passed 4/5


----------



## tedhowe

Not sure if this is appropriate, but since there is so little data on HH on these ROFR thread, I thought I'd add it here even though we are the sellers on this contract - not the buyers.

tedhowe---$75-$12903-150-HH-Oct-49/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 3/21/2018, passed 4/3/2018

HH is not selling for nearly what other contracts are, but considering the fairly high maintenance fees we were pleased to get a $75 offer - contract was on the market for about 5 weeks before we got that offer. ROFR took less than two weeks.

We still have our OKW contract. We bought HH in 2000 and have stayed there for several trips - but the fact is with the kids now in high school, we had too many points and they have no spring break to speak of - which was our prime time to use HH - so we let this one go.


----------



## Rylie Grite

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Here we go again... Hoping the mouse will give us a break on ROFR this time!
> 
> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$21048-130-VGF-Jun-39/17, 260/18, 130/19-Seller pays ‘17 MF- sent 4/3


Double points.... and $70/pp less than direct.  Good luck to you! I think you need it.


----------



## PKen82

LYSE said:


> Wow...we passed! I'm kinda shocked we didn't have to wait the full 30 days.
> 
> LYSE---$135-$29083-200-PVB-Oct-200/17, 400/18, 200/19- Sent 3/20, passed 4/5



Congrats! And it makes me feel much better about my prospects! 

Great deal by the way!


----------



## JV63

LYSE said:


> Wow...we passed! I'm kinda shocked we didn't have to wait the full 30 days.
> 
> LYSE---$135-$29083-200-PVB-Oct-200/17, 400/18, 200/19- Sent 3/20, passed 4/5



Congrats. Passed and with double points in '18 to boot. Very nice. We're still waiting on our OKW and almost at the 4 week mark


----------



## ScubaCat

Rylie Grite said:


> Double points.... and $70/pp less than direct.  Good luck to you! I think you need it.



You never know.  Sometimes even super, shockingly-lowball ones go through.  I think it's always worth a try.  Let THEM tell you no.


----------



## LYSE

PKen82 said:


> Congrats! And it makes me feel much better about my prospects!
> 
> Great deal by the way!


Thanks! Good luck to you... hopefully they are done with taking PVB for now.



JV63 said:


> Congrats. Passed and with double points in '18 to boot. Very nice. We're still waiting on our OKW and almost at the 4 week mark


Thanks and Goodluck, hope you hear it passed soon.


----------



## nikerbokers

I just know Disney is taking this one... I own at VGC but same use year. I’ll be the luckiest ever if they pass. 

Nikerbokers---$145-$15120-100-PVB-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 100/19-Seller paying CCs- sent 4/3


----------



## Rylie Grite

wow


----------



## NHLFAN

Let's see if this AKV DEC contract passes ROFR . Paid a few hundred $ more than we wanted so hopefully Disney passes on it.

NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5


----------



## gergy9

gergy9---$128-$16791-125-VGF-Dec-0/17, 125/18, 125/19-Seller Pays MF '18- sent 3/14, passed 4/6

Happy Day!  I am shocked this wasn't taken.  Was holding off the post to not Jinx it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nikerbokers said:


> I just know Disney is taking this one... I own at VGC but same use year. I’ll be the luckiest ever if they pass.
> 
> Nikerbokers---$145-$15120-100-PVB-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 100/19-Seller paying CCs- sent 4/3



I'd be more surprised if they did take it - I think you have an excellent chance of passing!  Good luck!


----------



## Jerry5788

NHLFAN said:


> Let's see if this AKV DEC contract passed ROFR . Paid a few hundred $ more than we wanted so hopefully Disney passes on it.
> 
> NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5



Yeah looks great though almost triple points!


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

Lost my AKV 200/$95 last week. Contract pending on a crazy loaded PVB contract. I'm hoping it slides thru. Decided to move home resort to something off the monorail. 

Unicorn Dreams---$135-$21900-150-PVB-Dec-150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 4/6


----------



## thelionqueen

nikerbokers said:


> I just know Disney is taking this one... I own at VGC but same use year. I’ll be the luckiest ever if they pass.
> 
> Nikerbokers---$145-$15120-100-PVB-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 100/19-Seller paying CCs- sent 4/3


I think it’ll pass . If my useles opinion matters at all lol


----------



## thelionqueen

gergy9 said:


> gergy9---$128-$16791-125-VGF-Dec-0/17, 125/18, 125/19-Seller Pays MF '18- sent 3/14, passed 4/6
> 
> Happy Day!  I am shocked this wasn't taken.  Was holding off the post to not Jinx it.


Great buy!  Congrats!!


----------



## Rylie Grite

Rylie Grite---$165-$9011-50-BLT-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 3/22, passed 4/6


----------



## LYSE

gergy9 said:


> gergy9---$128-$16791-125-VGF-Dec-0/17, 125/18, 125/19-Seller Pays MF '18- sent 3/14, passed 4/6
> 
> Happy Day!  I am shocked this wasn't taken.  Was holding off the post to not Jinx it.


Smoking deal! Congrats


----------



## nikerbokers

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd be more surprised if they did take it - I think you have an excellent chance of passing! Good luck!





thelionqueen said:


> I think it’ll pass . If my useles opinion matters at all lol



Thank you both for the positive thoughts.


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Yeah looks great though almost triple points!


Looks like a great deal.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Babydreamz

Babydreamz---$99-$13763-125-SSR-Dec-125/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 4/6


----------



## evenstephen

Thought I'd post this in case the information is helpful.  Not totally surprised that it was taken, but disappointed nonetheless.  The hunt goes on . . . 

evenstephen---$107-$13465-120-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 120/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/6


----------



## TeeKo

evenstephen said:


> Thought I'd post this in case the information is helpful.  Not totally surprised that it was taken, but disappointed nonetheless.  The hunt goes on . . .
> 
> evenstephen---$107-$13465-120-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 120/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/6



Has anyone with an AKV contract make it through ROFR in the past month???


----------



## DisneynBison

Wow that's getting to be priced not far from mono rail resorts that offer longer ownership dates, lower dues, better location and more transportation options.


----------



## NHLFAN

evenstephen said:


> Thought I'd post this in case the information is helpful.  Not totally surprised that it was taken, but disappointed nonetheless.  The hunt goes on . . .
> 
> evenstephen---$107-$13465-120-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 120/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/6



Ugh...sorry that one was taken, a better one will come along and pass.


----------



## MTOB88

evenstephen said:


> Thought I'd post this in case the information is helpful.  Not totally surprised that it was taken, but disappointed nonetheless.  The hunt goes on . . .
> 
> evenstephen---$107-$13465-120-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 120/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/6


Sorry to hear it was taken. Thanks for posting. Glad spring break season is almost done. I cannot help but wonder if that is why so many are being kept?


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Let me know if I missed anyone as I don't think there were any rule-breakers (i.e., non-ROFR string generator users )


----------



## goofy4tink

Rylie Grite said:


> Rylie Grite---$165-$9011-50-BLT-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 3/22, passed 4/6


Sounds very similar to my experience, but I'm the one selling!!


----------



## TexasChick123

evenstephen said:


> Thought I'd post this in case the information is helpful.  Not totally surprised that it was taken, but disappointed nonetheless.  The hunt goes on . . .
> 
> evenstephen---$107-$13465-120-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 120/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/6



Definitely a trend with Dec. AKV contracts and March SSR contracts. I’d stay away from those UY’s at those resorts for a while everyone...


----------



## TeeKo

TexasChick123 said:


> Definitely a trend with Dec. AKV contracts and March SSR contracts. I’d stay away from those UY’s at those resorts for a while everyone...



I’m gonna try one more time....
But that’s it!


----------



## TexasChick123

TeeKo said:


> I’m gonna try one more time....
> But that’s it!



They don't focus on the same UY for particular resorts forever, but they do seem to focus on certain ones at certain times.  When I was trying to buy BLT last year, they were buying June and August back like crazy.  They bought them back at almost any price at the time.  A few months later, they stopped buying so many back for June, at least.  That's what I bought, so I paid attention then.


----------



## TeeKo

TexasChick123 said:


> They don't focus on the same UY for particular resorts forever, but they do seem to focus on certain ones at certain times.  When I was trying to buy BLT last year, they were buying June and August back like crazy.  They bought them back at almost any price at the time.  A few months later, they stopped buying so many back for June, at least.  That's what I bought, so I paid attention then.



I considered not trying again right now but I want more points for 2019, I only want AKV, and there was a decent contract someone else would take if I didn’t.
December makes up like 35% of the AK contracts so it’s the most available and should be easiest to add on to in the future. (Even though I’m totally done after this!!) It maybe easiest to unload in the future too? 
So I figured what the heck, I don’t technically lose anything for trying. 

We’ll see. I’ll update crying again in 5 weeks


----------



## Rylie Grite

goofy4tink said:


> Sounds very similar to my experience, but I'm the one selling!!


Are you Canadian?


----------



## Renee H

evenstephen said:


> Thought I'd post this in case the information is helpful.  Not totally surprised that it was taken, but disappointed nonetheless.  The hunt goes on . . .
> 
> evenstephen---$107-$13465-120-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 120/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/6


This one surprises me!! $107pp with no points for 2018?!?


----------



## Jerry5788

Renee H said:


> This one surprises me!! $107pp with no points for 2018?!?



Very surprised too


----------



## MB_01

TeeKo said:


> Has anyone with an AKV contract make it through ROFR in the past month???



MB_01---$96-$17602-160-AKV-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 3/9, passed 3/28

Not sure if this is when it actually passed or not.  Haven't seen a single email from the broker since I sent the original contract and deposit back to the broker.  Finally I called the title company on 3/28 and she told me I would be getting closing documents tomorrow or the next day so it must have passed ROFR and estoppel is done also?  I'm assuming that's the case because I ended up getting those 4/3 and overnighted them back on 4/4.


----------



## TeeKo

MB_01 said:


> MB_01---$96-$17602-160-AKV-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 3/9, passed 3/28
> 
> Not sure if this is when it actually passed or not.  Haven't seen a single email from the broker since I sent the original contract and deposit back to the broker.  Finally I called the title company on 3/28 and she told me I would be getting closing documents tomorrow or the next day so it must have passed ROFR and estoppel is done also?  I'm assuming that's the case because I ended up getting those 4/3 and overnighted them back on 4/4.



Congrats!

June UY
TexasChick 123 theory holding up


----------



## MTOB88

MB_01 said:


> MB_01---$96-$17602-160-AKV-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 3/9, passed 3/28
> 
> Not sure if this is when it actually passed or not.  Haven't seen a single email from the broker since I sent the original contract and deposit back to the broker.  Finally I called the title company on 3/28 and she told me I would be getting closing documents tomorrow or the next day so it must have passed ROFR and estoppel is done also?  I'm assuming that's the case because I ended up getting those 4/3 and overnighted them back on 4/4.


Congratulations!!!  Which broker?  That is horrible!


----------



## MB_01

MTOB88 said:


> Congratulations!!!  Which broker?  That is horrible!



Magic Resales.  More communication would have been nice but I don't know what the norm is for this type of transaction.  Last time I heard from them was 3/9 but First Reliable has been really good about getting back to me since I started talking to them direct.  This is my first time so I'm not sure if the broker is supposed to be involved in the process or not!


----------



## thelionqueen

Renee H said:


> This one surprises me!! $107pp with no points for 2018?!?


Incredibly surprised as well. The confusion continues


----------



## MTOB88

MB_01 said:


> Magic Resales.  More communication would have been nice but I don't know what the norm is for this type of transaction.  Last time I heard from them was 3/9 but First Reliable has been really good about getting back to me since I started talking to them direct.  This is my first time so I'm not sure if the broker is supposed to be involved in the process or not!


There is a thread out here labeled Magic Resales. Sounds like they had some recent turnover.  It is my understanding it is the brokers job to be the liaison between the buyer and title company. They are making a commission after all. Very glad the title company is giving you updates.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MTOB88 said:


> Congratulations!!!  Which broker?  That is horrible!



Oh, they're not the only ones that it happens with.


----------



## nikerbokers

MB_01 said:


> Magic Resales.  More communication would have been nice but I don't know what the norm is for this type of transaction.  Last time I heard from them was 3/9 but First Reliable has been really good about getting back to me since I started talking to them direct.  This is my first time so I'm not sure if the broker is supposed to be involved in the process or not!



Oh my! That’s who I am using right now as buyer for my Poly contract that I’m waiting on. So far, so good... good to know that at least the title company is good. First American when I was doing my first contact (broker was Resale Market, which was pretty good) was really poor with communication and being on top of the process.


----------



## ScubaCat

I don't trust that "first reliable transfers" simply because they can't even seem to be bothered to set up the most basic web site. Even my one of my step kids, currently in beauty school, has one for her business.  It's a 30 minute task with all the templates and stuff that are out there nowadays. If they can't be bothered to do even that much, it says something about their business ethics. (registering a name and putting up "web site coming soon" does not count as having a web site.)


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> I don't think there were any rule-breakers



Nope, just some contract-takers, wide-awakers, dole-whip-tasters, tow-maters, and maybe some candlestick-makers.


----------



## MB_01

ScubaCat said:


> I don't trust that "first reliable transfers" simply because they can't even seem to be bothered to set up the most basic web site. Even my one of my step kids, currently in beauty school, has one for her business.  It's a 30 minute task with all the templates and stuff that are out there nowadays. If they can't be bothered to do even that much, it says something about their business ethics. (registering a name and putting up "web site coming soon" does not count as having a web site.)



Yeah. Maybe they are a small outfit.  Is working on titles something someone could do as a part time thing on the side?  I build and administer websites as a side gig.  Maybe I should have worked out a trade on the closing costs!  Overall it seems like this is going quickly compared to some of the stories I've seen.  Put in the offer 3/6ish and the paperwork I just sent back said closing is on 4/13?


----------



## ScubaCat

MB_01 said:


> Overall it seems like this is going quickly compared to some of the stories I've seen. Put in the offer 3/6ish and the paperwork I just sent back said closing is on 4/13?



The delays are usually from DVD dragging their feet on resale processing more than anything. I don't know much about what the brokers and title companies go through in dealing with them but considering there are only a handful of title agencies that handle these closings, it could be an irritating process.


----------



## Jerry5788

MB_01 said:


> Yeah. Maybe they are a small outfit.  Is working on titles something someone could do as a part time thing on the side?  I build and administer websites as a side gig.  Maybe I should have worked out a trade on the closing costs!  Overall it seems like this is going quickly compared to some of the stories I've seen.  Put in the offer 3/6ish and the paperwork I just sent back said closing is on 4/13?



Sometimes the contract closing is delayed if the seller has an upcoming trip. They can’t close until after the trip is used. 

I have a contract entered on 4/3 and won’t close until 6/1 earliest


----------



## Nancy

I thought I posted but maybe I didn't do the formatting right.  We passed ROFR! It took 2 weeks and 1 day from when it was sent.  We should close around May 1st. This moved super fast compared to my first contract.

Nancy---$143-$9603-60-BWV-Jun-60/17, 60/18, 60/19- sent 3/19  ETA: passed on 04/03/2018


----------



## Mercury0777

Congrats on passing ROFR!


----------



## Renee H

MB_01 said:


> Magic Resales.  More communication would have been nice but I don't know what the norm is for this type of transaction.  Last time I heard from them was 3/9 but First Reliable has been really good about getting back to me since I started talking to them direct.  This is my first time so I'm not sure if the broker is supposed to be involved in the process or not!


I continue to hear less than stellar things about this broker.


----------



## BW18

Nancy said:


> I thought I posted but maybe I didn't do the formatting right.  We passed ROFR! It took 2 weeks and 1 day from when it was sent.  We should close around May 1st. This moved super fast compared to my first contract.
> 
> Nancy---$143-$9603-60-BWV-Jun-60/17, 60/18, 60/19- sent 3/19



Congrats! Go Bills!


----------



## Madame

Madame---$132-$38204-270-BCV-Aug-0/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/27, passed 4/9


----------



## Renee H

Madame said:


> Madame---$132-$38204-270-BCV-Aug-0/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/27, passed 4/9


Congrats!


----------



## Renee H

BW18 said:


> Congrats! Go Bills!


Go Bills!


----------



## evenstephen

Renee H said:


> This one surprises me!! $107pp with no points for 2018?!?



Yeah, it surprised me a bit when the news came through.  The number of points was perfect for me, and I don't need any until early 2020 at the earliest, so this contract was perfect for me.  I can only guess that, with no 2018 points and dues paid, that Disney might have thought I was going to flip the contract in a 9-12 months for a profit.  I'm not planning on that, but that might be a reason.  Good news is that I've found another for $1 per point more, with a few 2018 points that I can bank, and a September UY.  With any luck, this one will drop on the desk of the ROFR department late on a Friday afternoon, and they'll just clear it to get it off their desk for the weekend!


----------



## kwelch10377

I passed ROFR today!

kwelch10377---$95-$16150-170-SSR-Jun-0/17, 174/18, 170/19- sent 3/27, passed 4/9


----------



## JV63

It's been just about 30 days since our latest OKW contract has been at ROFR and I got a call today from our agent saying Disney was looking at it and they found a discrepancy with the # of points available in current UY so I had to sign an addendum that I was ok with that (difference of 1 point) and it would be sent back to Disney for final review. I don't know if that means it's looking good for us or not, but our agent said that didn't mean the clock would start over and they'd have another 30 day so happy about that. Hopefully this week we'll get the verdict.


----------



## TexasChick123

kwelch10377 said:


> I passed ROFR today!
> 
> kwelch10377---$95-$16150-170-SSR-Jun-0/17, 174/18, 170/19- sent 3/27, passed 4/9



Could you please send me the name of the person at DVD that let you know this via your title company so that I can call him/her and see what my holdup is? I’m just kidding obviously, but come on now. Just take mine already. The 2 weeks is more than enough time to figure out if you want it, Disney! I’m just sour because my fridge is broken, and my daughter kept me up with a tummy bug all night.  When it rains, it pours!

In all seriousness, CONGRATS and enjoy the new points!!!


----------



## MTOB88

JV63 said:


> It's been just about 30 days since our latest contract has been at ROFR and I got a call today from our agent saying Disney was looking at it and they found a discrepancy with the # of points available in current UY so I had to sign an addendum that I was ok with that (difference of 1 point) and it would be sent back to Disney for final review. I don't know if that means it's looking good for us or not, but our agent said that didn't mean the clock would start over and they'd have another 30 day so happy about that. Hopefully this week we'll get the verdict.


At least we are getting some movement on the SSR ones.


----------



## kwelch10377

TexasChick123 said:


> Could you please send me the name of the person at DVD that let you know this via your title company so that I can call him/her and see what my holdup is? I’m just kidding obviously, but come on now. Just take mine already. The 2 weeks is more than enough time to figure out if you want it, Disney! I’m just sour because my fridge is broken, and my daughter kept me up with a tummy bug all night.  When it rains, it pours!
> 
> In all seriousness, CONGRATS and enjoy the new points!!!





MTOB88 said:


> At least we are getting some movement on the SSR ones.




I was a little nervous about it since I read that they have been taking a lot of SSR this past few months. I was very surprised that heard back so soon. I expected it to be at least another week or so.


----------



## MTOB88

kwelch10377 said:


> I was a little nervous about it since I read that they have been taking a lot of SSR this past few months. I was very surprised that heard back so soon. I expected it to be at least another week or so.


Ours was sent 3-22. We paid $92 for 130 points so we will see if ours makes it.


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> Could you please send me the name of the person at DVD that let you know this via your title company so that I can call him/her and see what my holdup is? I’m just kidding obviously, but come on now. Just take mine already. The 2 weeks is more than enough time to figure out if you want it, Disney! I’m just sour because my fridge is broken, and my daughter kept me up with a tummy bug all night.  When it rains, it pours!
> 
> In all seriousness, CONGRATS and enjoy the new points!!!



Get BOSCH appliances.  They break faster than the all-star rooms at spring break.  Hah.


----------



## ScubaCat

Madame said:


> Madame---$132-$38204-270-BCV-Aug-0/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/27, passed 4/9


Hooray for BCV! (Best resort on property )



kwelch10377 said:


> I passed ROFR today!
> 
> kwelch10377---$95-$16150-170-SSR-Jun-0/17, 174/18, 170/19- sent 3/27, passed 4/9



Nice deal there, congrats!


----------



## Madame

ScubaCat said:


> Hooray for BCV! (Best resort on property )


Agreed.  Best pool too....  sans clown


----------



## Jerry5788

Jerry5788---$113-$25826-210-BWV-Jun-0/17, 420/18, 210/19- sent 4/3, passed 4/9


----------



## wl250

wl250---$107-$34971-300-BWV-Oct-0/17, 600/18, 300/19- sent 3/28

Passed today, 4/9!!!


----------



## BW18

BW18---$121-$26338-200-BWV-Dec-200/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/9.

Just heard we passed! Gotta burn 200 before 12/1...Oh well!


----------



## BW18

wl250 said:


> wl250---$107-$34971-300-BWV-Oct-0/17, 600/18, 300/19- sent 3/28
> 
> Passed today, 4/9!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Jerry5788

BW18 said:


> BW18---$121-$26338-200-BWV-Dec-200/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/9.
> 
> Just heard we passed! Gotta burn 200 before 12/1...Oh well!



Jealous that means you get to take a nice long trip before EOY


----------



## DisneyDee81

DisneyDee81---$140-$19121-130-VGF-Dec-0/17, 65/18, 130/19- sent 3/24, passed 4/9

Yay!!


----------



## iheartglaciers

BW18 said:


> BW18---$121-$26338-200-BWV-Dec-200/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/9.
> 
> Just heard we passed! Gotta burn 200 before 12/1...Oh well!



Congrats!  We closed in January on a BWV contract with full 2016 points and used the points to book a trip in September   We're doing a split stay between BWV and AKL.


----------



## Renee H

BW18 said:


> BW18---$121-$26338-200-BWV-Dec-200/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/9.
> 
> Just heard we passed! Gotta burn 200 before 12/1...Oh well!


This was a crazy loaded contract!


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Well, we knew things weren't looking good based on other posters lately.  Disney did take our contract today (4/9).    Unfortunately we had burned 25 days waiting for the decision, which is rough because we have a trip coming up in November and wanted some points to add on a few extra nights.

The contract was 100pt at AK $95pp. March UY.  Not sure whether to try again for AK or go to another resort that seems to be passing at a better rate.  I would hate to do this all over again and have to restart (I know some of you have had to do that).  Do they tend to buy in bursts like this?  Any adivce, folks? 

I'm sad.


----------



## Renee H

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Well, we knew things weren't looking good based on other posters lately.  Disney did take our contract today (4/9).    Unfortunately we had burned 25 days waiting for the decision, which is rough because we have a trip coming up in November and wanted some points to add on a few extra nights.
> 
> The contract was 100pt at AK $95pp. March UY.  Not sure whether to try again for AK or go to another resort that seems to be passing at a better rate.  I would hate to do this all over again and have to restart (I know some of you have had to do that).  Do they tend to buy in bursts like this?  Any adivce, folks?
> 
> I'm sad.


I’m sorry... we’re in the same boat!


----------



## Madame

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Well, we knew things weren't looking good based on other posters lately.  Disney did take our contract today (4/9).    Unfortunately we had burned 25 days waiting for the decision, which is rough because we have a trip coming up in November and wanted some points to add on a few extra nights.
> 
> The contract was 100pt at AK $95pp. March UY.  Not sure whether to try again for AK or go to another resort that seems to be passing at a better rate.  I would hate to do this all over again and have to restart (I know some of you have had to do that).  Do they tend to buy in bursts like this?  Any adivce, folks?
> 
> I'm sad.


Ugh. We waited over 3 weeks for Disney to take a BLT contract in March.  Just had a BCV pass in 13 days. 

If you’re set on AKV try again.  They can’t take them all & price doesn’t seem to be *the* deciding factor.  It’s discouraging for sure, but there are a lot of AKV contracts out there!  Good luck!


----------



## TexasChick123

Congrats to everyone that passed! I’m sorry to those that they took your contracts.


----------



## NLW814

MB_01 said:


> Magic Resales.  More communication would have been nice but I don't know what the norm is for this type of transaction.  Last time I heard from them was 3/9 but First Reliable has been really good about getting back to me since I started talking to them direct.  This is my first time so I'm not sure if the broker is supposed to be involved in the process or not!



Magic Resales was absolutely terrible for me as well. I had to contact the title company as well because I was getting no communication and my contract was in ROFR for 40 days supposedly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Well, we knew things weren't looking good based on other posters lately.  Disney did take our contract today (4/9).    Unfortunately we had burned 25 days waiting for the decision, which is rough because we have a trip coming up in November and wanted some points to add on a few extra nights.
> 
> The contract was 100pt at AK $95pp. March UY.  Not sure whether to try again for AK or go to another resort that seems to be passing at a better rate.  I would hate to do this all over again and have to restart (I know some of you have had to do that).  Do they tend to buy in bursts like this?  Any adivce, folks?
> 
> I'm sad.



Sorry to hear that!  

As far as what DVC does - yes, they often seem to have these bursts at particular resorts.  It eventually ends and even during the time they won't take everything.  If AKV is where you want I'd try again.


----------



## NLW814

NLW814---$92.5-$17321-170-SSR-Mar-0/17, 153/18, 170/19- sent 3/27

Passed 4/9!


----------



## TexasChick123

NLW814 said:


> NLW814---$92.5-$17321-170-SSR-Mar-0/17, 153/18, 170/19- sent 3/27
> 
> Passed 4/9!



Yay! I’m so happy for you. I’m guessing they’re taking my very similar contract, but so far, I’ve heard nothing but crickets over here.


----------



## TeeKo

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Well, we knew things weren't looking good based on other posters lately.  Disney did take our contract today (4/9).    Unfortunately we had burned 25 days waiting for the decision, which is rough because we have a trip coming up in November and wanted some points to add on a few extra nights.
> 
> The contract was 100pt at AK $95pp. March UY.  Not sure whether to try again for AK or go to another resort that seems to be passing at a better rate.  I would hate to do this all over again and have to restart (I know some of you have had to do that).  Do they tend to buy in bursts like this?  Any adivce, folks?
> 
> I'm sad.



Sorry Little Spark,
I lost my AKL on ROFR day 28 which was about 12 days ago. 

I am signing off on another AKL contract tonight. I want AKL so I’m not gonna change resorts just to try and get through ROFR right now. But if this one gets taken, I may take a little break from trying.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

It seems unofficially that people have been passing ROFR around the two week mark, and anything longer than that gets taken. Or at least that’s the recent pattern I’ve noticed following this thread. Just my observation.


----------



## NLW814

TexasChick123 said:


> Yay! I’m so happy for you. I’m guessing they’re taking my very similar contract, but so far, I’ve heard nothing but crickets over here.


Fingers crossed for you...maybe they're done for awhile!


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$113-$25826-210-BWV-Jun-0/17, 420/18, 210/19- sent 4/3, passed 4/9



Wow! Congrats!! That’s a super fast ROFR!!


----------



## ScubaCat

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Any adivce, folks?
> 
> I'm sad.



My advice is don't be sad... Just submit another offer. It's all part of the process of saving a ton of money. Usually people find a better contract after this happens, ironically enough!

Remember, if you just change one little letter, you can turn "sad" into *GLAD*!


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

TeeKo said:


> Sorry Little Spark,
> I lost my AKL on ROFR day 28 which was about 12 days ago.
> 
> I am signing off on another AKL contract tonight. I want AKL so I’m not gonna change resorts just to try and get through ROFR right now. But if this one gets taken, I may take a little break from trying.


My husband really wants AK, I would be very happy with AK but kind of have an interest in BWV although I've never stayed there - just love the location.  The main caveat with BWV is that the contract is SO much shorter than AK (and a bit more expensive).  I guess we'll just offer on whatever contract comes up first that fits our UY and budget.  Our big disadvantage is that we don't want a large contract (max 100pts) so we have very limited options.  We already own at Poly and live in the PacNW, so it's difficult to use them if we accumulate too many points.

Best of luck to you, TeeKo!  I'll be watching closely for updates.


----------



## BW18

iheartglaciers said:


> Congrats!  We closed in January on a BWV contract with full 2016 points and used the points to book a trip in September   We're doing a split stay between BWV and AKL.


We'll probably have to do a split too based upon availability, but that's ok.


----------



## BW18

Renee H said:


> This was a crazy loaded contract!


Yep, I was a little concerned about it passing, but I think the $ was enough to push it through.


----------



## TeeKo

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> My husband really wants AK, I would be very happy with AK but kind of have an interest in BWV although I've never stayed there - just love the location.  The main caveat with BWV is that the contract is SO much shorter than AK (and a bit more expensive).  I guess we'll just offer on whatever contract comes up first that fits our UY and budget.  Our big disadvantage is that we don't want a large contract (max 100pts) so we have very limited options.  We already own at Poly and live in the PacNW, so it's difficult to use them if we accumulate too many points.
> 
> Best of luck to you, TeeKo!  I'll be watching closely for updates.




Thank you!

Fidelity has two AKL contacts listed right now, one for 52 points and another for 100 points...


----------



## Renee H

NLW814 said:


> NLW814---$92.5-$17321-170-SSR-Mar-0/17, 153/18, 170/19- sent 3/27
> 
> Passed 4/9!


Congratulations!


----------



## Renee H

TeeKo said:


> Sorry Little Spark,
> I lost my AKL on ROFR day 28 which was about 12 days ago.
> 
> I am signing off on another AKL contract tonight. I want AKL so I’m not gonna change resorts just to try and get through ROFR right now. But if this one gets taken, I may take a little break from trying.


Good for you!  What’s your UY?  Seems like a lot of December at AKV.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

TeeKo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Fidelity has two AKL contacts listed right now, one for 52 points and another for 100 points...


I saw those.  Unfortunately they are the only two use years that don't work for us.  Lame.  

I'll have to use my other super power to find one... living in Pacific Standard Time!  That helps me to quickly catch overnight web updates after the east-coasters have gone to bed.    Of course it's awful for making FP and ADRs because I have to be up before 4:00AM so there's definitely a down-side.


----------



## TeeKo

Renee H said:


> Good for you!  What’s your UY?  Seems like a lot of December at AKV.



So I actually only own a VGF currently with a June UY.

I decided to go for December UY on AKV because of sheer volume of availability. I saw that December makes up 35% of the AKV contracts and figured if I want to add more later, probably easiest UY to find. And if I want to sell, there’s a lot of people who will want to match that UY.

I don’t plan on mixing those points with my VGF so decided I didn’t really care if they are different UY. 

But if this contract gets taken too and the right points contract pops up, I’m open to any AKV UY


----------



## Renee H

TeeKo said:


> So I actually only own a VGF currently with a June UY.
> 
> I decided to go for December UY on AKV because of sheer volume of availability. I saw that December makes up 35% of the AKV contracts and figured if I want to add more later, probably easiest UY to find. And if I want to sell, there’s a lot of people who will want to match that UY.
> 
> I don’t plan on mixing those points with my VGF so decided I didn’t really care if they are different UY.
> 
> But if this contract gets taken too and the right points contract pops up, I’m open to any AKV UY


Hoping their burst of buybacks is slowing now!


----------



## ScubaCat

Sarah Lynch said:


> Send them a message.


----------



## Renee H

Sarah Lynch said:


> Warning!!! - Disney is over-inflating the prices of timeshares and buying back seller contracts to keep prices up.  Do not get caught up in their scam.  I just had two contracts U/A April 2018 and Disney exercised their right of first refusal on both contacts and purchased them because they want prices to go up to help sell their other stuff.  The first contract I had was SS at 77/point and no points until 2019 and the second contract I had for SS at 87/point with 2018 points in place and they bought it.  Several months ago, Disney would have let these go and with their new price increase at Polynesian and others, they are playing the game and don't get sucked in.
> 
> As you know, they are now charging people to park their cars at the resorts - Deluxe 25/night, Moderate 19/night and Value at 13/night.  I can see the prices going up here too each year.  NOT WORTH IT!!!!!  Send them a message.


I agree that it stinks to get my contract taken, but I also know I will feel differently once I’m on the other side. I’ll “want” Disney to keep the prices up so my investment is protected.  This is how they keep the value up.


----------



## ScubaCat

Renee H said:


> I agree that it stinks to get my contract taken, but I also know I will feel differently once I’m on the other side. I’ll “want” Disney to keep the prices up so my investment is protected.  This is how they keep the value up.



That user's post count is 1.  I wouldn't take that post too seriously. (especially quoting parking prices inaccurately which don't apply to dvc in the first place)


----------



## Renee H

ScubaCat said:


> That user's post count is 1.  I wouldn't take that post too seriously. (especially quoting parking prices inaccurately which don't apply to dvc in the first place)


Ok.. What would someone’s motive be?!? Do they think they’re gonna start a revolt?


----------



## ScubaCat

Renee H said:


> Ok.. What would someone’s motive be?!? Do they think they’re gonna start a revolt?



Disgruntled former employee or owner if I had to guess. Who knows.


----------



## David Petersen

> Enapai---$100-$24183-220-AKV-SEPT-0/16, 69/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 3/28.



Can't post this into the Jan-March 2018 thread, so perhaps someone can update. 

Heard last night (04/09) that we passed ROFR. Much quicker than I was expecting. Can't wait to finalize the paperwork and start planning.


----------



## kdhunter

After watching this forum on and off for years I figured it was time to make a real post. I thought my double point AKV add on was a goner for sure after seeing so many lost recently. To my amazement I passed in under 2 weeks! But it was Aug UY not Dec.

kdhunter---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-7/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 3/29, passed 4/9


----------



## MTOB88

kdhunter said:


> After watching this forum on and off for years I figured it was time to make a real post. I thought my double point AKV add on was a goner for sure after seeing so many lost recently. To my amazement I passed in under 2 weeks! But it was Aug UY not Dec.
> 
> kdhunter---$105-$18436-160-AKV-AUG-7/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19, sent 3/29 passed 4/9


Wow! Nice one. Congratulations!


----------



## ScubaCat

kdhunter said:


> After watching this forum on and off for years I figured it was time to make a real post. I thought my double point AKV add on was a goner for sure after seeing so many lost recently. To my amazement I passed in under 2 weeks! But it was Aug UY not Dec.
> 
> kdhunter---$105-$18436-160-AKV-AUG-7/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19, sent 3/29 passed 4/9



Congrats! Next time you can just click the link in post #1 to format the string automatically for you   Nevertheless, thanks for the contribution and welcome!


----------



## kdhunter

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats! Next time you can just click the link in post #1 to format the string automatically for you   Nevertheless, thanks for the contribution and welcome!



I missed that part. Thanks. I edited the post.


----------



## Thumper729

thumper729---$92-$15300-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 3/21
I am still waiting and thinking I am not going to pass  We lost two last year to ROFR and we gave up. We decided to try again this year. Need a little pixie dust or it's back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## PKen82

PKen82---$135-$21040-150-PVB-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 150/19- sent 3/26 - PASSED 4/10!!!
Couldn't be happier!! Thank you everyone for the terrific advice!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

kdhunter said:


> I missed that part. Thanks. I edited the post.



You actually did it almost exactly right by hand.  That deserves a reward in and of itself!


----------



## rwatson626

rwatson626---$86-$18630-210-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/20, taken 4/10


----------



## Madame

rwatson626 said:


> rwatson626---$86-$18630-210-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/20, taken 4/10


Sorry to hear that.  The mouse has been on a buying spree lately.

I don’t quite get what they want with all these stripped & double stripped contracts. Ours was stripped until August 2019 & they ROFRd it. No rhyme or reason that I can see.

Better luck next time!


----------



## TexasChick123

rwatson626 said:


> rwatson626---$86-$18630-210-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/20, taken 4/10



Sorry to see this. They can’t take them all. Just keep trying and one will sneak through.


----------



## Jerry5788

Jerry5788---$88-$15528-160-SSR-Mar-81/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/10


----------



## MTOB88

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$88-$15528-160-SSR-Mar-81/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/10


That is a great price!


----------



## Thumper729

rwatson626 said:


> rwatson626---$86-$18630-210-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/20, taken 4/10


bummer- so sorry


----------



## Erika Ambourn

For those who have passed in the last couple days, can you tell me who you went throught to purchase? Our offer through Fridelity was sent on 3/28.


----------



## Renee H

Erika Ambourn said:


> For those who have passed in the last couple days, can you tell me who you went throught to purchase? Our offer through Fridelity was sent on 3/28.


What resort did you offer on?  Details?


----------



## nates

nates---$97-$31800-320-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 320/20- sent 3/27, passed 4/9

We purchased through DVC Resale Market after Fidelity took over 24 hours to contact us after submitting an offer - took that as a bad omen... Things are moving quite well.


----------



## JV63

nates said:


> nates---$97-$31800-320-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 320/20- sent 3/27, passed 4/9
> 
> We purchased through DVC Resale Market after Fidelity took over 24 hours to contact us after submitting an offer - took that as a bad omen... Things are moving quite well.



Congrats. Nice set of points. We've been using DVC Resale Market since day 1 and we are waiting to hear on our 3rd contract (1 passed, 1 taken). They've been great with communication throughout each step of the process. If I call or email them, they get back to me in a timely manner. Love how easy their site is to navigate as well.


----------



## MTOB88

Erika Ambourn said:


> For those who have passed in the last couple days, can you tell me who you went throught to purchase? Our offer through Fridelity was sent on 3/28.


We are using Timeshare Store. Our SSR was submitted 3-22 and we are still waiting.


----------



## PKen82

Erika Ambourn said:


> For those who have passed in the last couple days, can you tell me who you went throught to purchase? Our offer through Fridelity was sent on 3/28.



We also went through Fidelity. Sent to Disney 3/26, passed 4/10. The days can be long!


----------



## Jerry5788

Erika Ambourn said:


> For those who have passed in the last couple days, can you tell me who you went throught to purchase? Our offer through Fridelity was sent on 3/28.



Both mine were through the time-share store and they were great


----------



## MTOB88

Jerry5788 said:


> Both mine were through the time-share store and they were great


I agree love the email updates!!


----------



## kwelch10377

Erika Ambourn said:


> For those who have passed in the last couple days, can you tell me who you went throught to purchase? Our offer through Fridelity was sent on 3/28.



I went through DVC Resale Market


----------



## ScubaCat

The Timeshare Store is good although I did suggest they update the directions to their office since they still suggest using blockbuster video as a landmark.   That aside, they are great to deal with as are dvcresalemarket.com and dvcbyresale.com


----------



## MTOB88

Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11


----------



## Jerry5788

MTOB88 said:


> *Your ROFR string is below. Copy and paste all of the text in the box for posting.*
> 
> It will paste as one line even if it shows up as multiple lines in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11



Sorry to hear...not looking great for me I guess either


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> Sorry to hear...not looking great for me I guess either



There's no correlation. Just have to wait and see!


----------



## dfisher9

My first ever contract.  I was pretty confident until I started reading this thread.

dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/10


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Reneedisnerd---$80-$13453-150-OKW-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/11

Second time we have gotten to this point.  First one (AKV) was taken after 21 ways in ROFR.  We aren’t in a big rush as we aren’t planning on another WDW trip until Dec of 2019 but I am not very good at waiting.


----------



## JV63

Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$80-$13453-150-OKW-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/11
> 
> Second time we have gotten to this point.  First one (AKV) was taken after 21 ways in ROFR.  We aren’t in a big rush as we aren’t planning on another WDW trip until Dec of 2019 but I am not very good at waiting.



Good luck. Still waiting on our OKW from 3/12  Got word yesterday it's actually being reviewed by Disney at the moment so I would hope to hear something this week. No rush either as we most likely won't go back till Sep of '19.


----------



## TexasChick123

MTOB88 said:


> Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11



Boo!!! I’m sorry.


----------



## Madame

MTOB88 said:


> Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11


Ugh.  Sorry it was taken.  It seems an awfully high percentage taken lately, both here & reports on FB.  Maybe I just wasn’t paying attention before, but it seems high.


----------



## Thumper729

MTOB88 said:


> Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11



Oh no..sorry...
I submitted mine a day before yours and am still waiting- at SSR for 92pp also.... sigh......


----------



## Thumper729

Thumper729 said:


> Oh no..sorry...
> I submitted mine a day before yours and am still waiting- at SSR for 92pp also.... sigh......


thumper729---$92-$15300-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 3/21 taken 4/11

AND I just got the dreaded email.... Disney excercised their ROFR...............grrr grrr grrr grrr....
I was using the timeshare store. Here I go back to inventory to see what's available.


----------



## MTOB88

Madame said:


> Ugh.  Sorry it was taken.  It seems an awfully high percentage taken lately, both here & reports on FB.  Maybe I just wasn’t paying attention before, but it seems high.[/QUOTE
> I agree...knew going in SSR & AKL are risky but it still doesn't make it any easier...darn it.


----------



## MTOB88

Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$92-$15300-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 3/21 taken 4/11
> 
> AND I just got the dreaded email.... Disney excercised their ROFR...............grrr grrr grrr grrr....
> I was using the timeshare store. Here I go back to inventory to see what's available.


Ilsl


Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$92-$15300-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 3/21 taken 4/11
> 
> AND I just got the dreaded email.... Disney excercised their ROFR...............grrr grrr grrr grrr....
> I was using the timeshare store. Here I go back to inventory to see what's available.


Very sorry they took yours as well. Happy searching!


----------



## Bambi19

Finally sent! 
bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-no fees for 2018- sent 4/11
Now to wait more...


----------



## Jerry5788

Bambi19 said:


> Finally sent!
> bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-no fees for 2018- sent 4/11
> Now to wait more...



Nice contract!


----------



## Bambi19

Jerry5788 said:


> Nice contract!


Thanks! Hopefully it passes!


----------



## TexasChick123

Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$92-$15300-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 3/21 taken 4/11
> 
> AND I just got the dreaded email.... Disney excercised their ROFR...............grrr grrr grrr grrr....
> I was using the timeshare store. Here I go back to inventory to see what's available.



Oh no.  I'm sorry.  That stinks.  I'm just waiting for the same email at this point.  :/


----------



## Jerry5788

ScubaCat said:


> There's no correlation. Just have to wait and see![/QUOTE
> Hopefully but with all these getting grabbed recently doesn’t seem promising. Seeing my last one finished ROFR in a week this one is going to keep me anxious if it takes longer


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Bambi19 said:


> Finally sent!
> bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-no fees for 2018- sent 4/11
> Now to wait more...



“Finally sent”. That is exactly how I felt this morning.


----------



## TexasChick123

MTOB88 said:


> Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11





Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$92-$15300-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 3/21 taken 4/11
> 
> AND I just got the dreaded email.... Disney excercised their ROFR...............grrr grrr grrr grrr....
> I was using the timeshare store. Here I go back to inventory to see what's available.



Judging by your timelines, I won’t get the email telling me they’re exercising ROFR until next week which means another week that my money is tied up. Oh well. Lesson learned. Don’t jump back in again until you’re ready for all of this. Live and learn!


----------



## Thumper729

TexasChick123 said:


> Judging by your timelines, I won’t get the email telling me they’re exercising ROFR until next week which means another week that my money is tied up. Oh well. Lesson learned. Don’t jump back in again until you’re ready for all of this. Live and learn!



Let's hope by the time they get to yours that they have fulfilled their quota on taking what they want for this month- hahahaha. Good Luck- I hope you get yours.


----------



## TexasChick123

Thumper729 said:


> Let's hope by the time they get to yours that they have fulfilled their quota on taking what they want for this month- hahahaha. Good Luck- I hope you get yours.



Thanks, but I think it is an insatiable hunger. :/ Bottom line, if they like your deal, then they steal it from you. The fact that others have heard back already and I haven’t just signals to me that they’re taking it. It’s honestly fine for me. I don’t need them at all, so I will happily have that deposit money refunded to me.


----------



## icesk8abc

I'm so sad, but not shocked.  This one had a TON of points sitting on it, and they really seem to like AKL right now.  Now the search begins again.

icesk8abc---$97-$17321-160-AKV-Jun-160/17, 304/18, 160/19- sent 3/19, taken 4/11


----------



## Renee H

MTOB88 said:


> Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11


Ughhh so sorry


----------



## Renee H

Madame said:


> Ugh.  Sorry it was taken.  It seems an awfully high percentage taken lately, both here & reports on FB.  Maybe I just wasn’t paying attention before, but it seems high.


I think it’s high too!


----------



## Renee H

Bambi19 said:


> Finally sent!
> bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-no fees for 2018- sent 4/11
> Now to wait more...


Nice deal!


----------



## Renee H

icesk8abc said:


> I'm so sad, but not shocked.  This one had a TON of points sitting on it, and they really seem to like AKL right now.  Now the search begins again.
> 
> icesk8abc---$97-$17321-160-AKV-Jun-160/17, 304/18, 160/19- sent 3/19, taken 4/11


Ughhh sorry.. what is with all the rofrs on AKV?  Do they feel like the price is slipping?


----------



## a742246

MTOB88 said:


> Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11



That stinks, I was hoping the best for you.


----------



## MTOB88

a742246 said:


> That stinks, I was hoping the best for you.


  I appreciate it!   Amazing how it defeats you!


----------



## TexasChick123

MTOB88 said:


> I appreciate it!   Amazing how it defeats you!



Think of it this way, now you have over $13K freed up to do something else.


----------



## David Petersen

Erika Ambourn said:


> For those who have passed in the last couple days, can you tell me who you went throught to purchase? Our offer through Fridelity was sent on 3/28.



We used the Timeshare Store. Very pleased with the communication. Our AKL was submitted 3/28 and we heard back on 4/9 that we passed.

Hope you hear back with good news soon.


----------



## TeeKo

icesk8abc said:


> I'm so sad, but not shocked.  This one had a TON of points sitting on it, and they really seem to like AKL right now.  Now the search begins again.
> 
> icesk8abc---$97-$17321-160-AKV-Jun-160/17, 304/18, 160/19- sent 3/19, taken 4/11



Sorry Icesk8abc.
It is sad. Even when you know it’s coming


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$155-$15690-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 31/18, 100/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/11

We had 2 more contracts submitted to ROFR today. Still waiting to hear from the 130pt VGF add-on we submitted 4/3. We stayed in a 2bd at VGC in February and loved it, so this 200pt gem was a surprise find but we are thrilled. I’m really hoping all 3 will make it through ROFR and I can take a DVC resale hunting break for the rest of 2018!

I’m worried about our 130pt VGF being taken because it was loaded. I feel like this $155pp 100pt VGF is safe (it’s pricy and relatively stripped). I think the VGC could go either way. FX for good news on all of them!


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> Oh no.  I'm sorry.  That stinks.  I'm just waiting for the same email at this point.  :/


----------



## Samucy

Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-0/16, 7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9


----------



## Calculator

Samucy said:


> Texaszags---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-0/16, 7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9



Amazing deal. I'm worried about my $90 SSR per point contract passing nevermind $83. You'd certainly buck the trend if it goes through!

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Samucy

I don’t think it will go through either, but it never hurts to try!


----------



## Jerry5788

Samucy said:


> I don’t think it will go through either, but it never hurts to try!



Hopefully it does! Best of luck!


----------



## JV63

Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.

JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12


----------



## TexasChick123

JV63 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12



Sorry to see this.  They certainly took their sweet time doing it.


----------



## Thumper729

JV63 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12



aw man- so sorry... geeze- they had to push it till the last day and make you suffer...


----------



## MTOB88

JV63 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12


Sorry to hear!


----------



## JV63

Thumper729 said:


> aw man- so sorry... geeze- they had to push it till the last day and make you suffer...



That's what stinks because there was a BCV we liked and said we'd go for that if this was taken but while waiting on this one the BCV was snatched up by someone else. As they say, timing is everything. There will be others. The hunt is fun, the waiting not so much.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

JV63 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12



Argh! Sorry to hear that. This makes me incredibly nervous for my OKW. This also adds to my theory that the longer it takes to hear, the bigger chance they will take it. I’m still stalking my email like crazy hoping to get news sooner rather than later.


----------



## JV63

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Argh! Sorry to hear that. This makes me incredibly nervous for my OKW. This also adds to my theory that the longer it takes to hear, the bigger chance they will take it. I’m still stalking my email like crazy hoping to get news sooner rather than later.



That was my thinking as well because our 1st contract passed in 10 days. The last 2 we've lost have taken 3 weeks plus. But who really knows the method to their madness


----------



## ajjonesehc

JV63 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12



Well boo.  Sorry to hear this, as we're looking at an OKW contract.  Hoping DVD's obsession with March calms down soon.


----------



## JV63

ajjonesehc said:


> Well boo.  Sorry to hear this, as we're looking at an OKW contract.  Hoping DVD's obsession with March calms down soon.



Interesting you mention March. Both losses for us were March (OKW, AKL). Our passed one was Feb.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

JV63 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12



Now I am getting worried for our OKW, same price per point and same use year (only 150 points).  Our last one was taken at 21 days with a March use year but that was AKV.  I am at day 1 of the ROFR wait so the next few weeks are not going to be fun.


----------



## thelionqueen

JV63 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12


Pretty surprised this was taken!  The mouse is on a buying spree it seems.  I had a very similar contract, same UY, 240pts, but Extended, same price pp that passed. They do keep us guessing. Sorry yours got taken but another, better one is out there!!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

JV63 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12



Ugh! I’m sorry. I hate that they torture us for 30 days and then take it. I hope you find another excellent deal quickly.


----------



## nikerbokers

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11



That is a sweet deal if it passes. Fingers crossed! I own VGC as well and I am always intrigued at some of the contracts.


----------



## DaveNan

DaveNan---$97-$15984-150-SSR-Sep-110/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 4/12

Trying again, this one is a better UY for us.


----------



## ten50

ten50---$130-$14322-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/12


----------



## Bambi19

ten50 said:


> ten50---$130-$14322-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/12


nice


----------



## ajjonesehc

ten50 said:


> ten50---$130-$14322-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/12


Really nice contract!  Good luck!


----------



## ajjonesehc

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$97-$15984-150-SSR-Sep-110/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 4/12
> 
> Trying again, this one is a better UY for us.


Good luck this time! There's always a contract around the corner with the perfect UY.


----------



## Jelly563

Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.

JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12


-Does this mean that in Jan of 2019, Disney is going to send the seller a bill for the MF's ??


----------



## TexasChick123

Jelly563 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12
> 
> 
> -Does this mean that in Jan of 2019, Disney is going to send the seller a bill for the MF's ??



I’m sure it means they back the amount out of the purchase price, but I could be wrong. Good question.


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m sure it means they back the amount out of the purchase price, but I could be wrong. Good question.



I would agree with that given terms of contract. If the buyer was responsible for 2019 dues than Disney should be out the money for them


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jelly563 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12
> 
> 
> -Does this mean that in Jan of 2019, Disney is going to send the seller a bill for the MF's ??



I'd assume there was some agreed upon credit amount for the dues between you and the seller for the 2019 payment?  DVC assumes the contract with the exact same terms.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Jelly563 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12
> 
> 
> -Does this mean that in Jan of 2019, Disney is going to send the seller a bill for the MF's ??


When I purchased a stripped contract it meant that an estimate of next year's MFs were credited to me at the sale.  I assume something similar would happen in this case.


----------



## Jelly563

That takes about another $10 off the sale price...  JV63 took the short end


----------



## Babydreamz

Babydreamz said:


> Babydreamz---$99-$13763-125-SSR-Dec-125/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 4/6



babydreamz---$99-$13763-125-SSR-Dec-125/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/13

Passed in exactly 1 week. That must mean we overpaid. But I'm still happy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Babydreamz said:


> babydreamz---$99-$13763-125-SSR-Dec-125/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/13
> 
> Passed in exactly 1 week. That must mean we overpaid. But I'm still happy.



Nah - just that you were in the short stack.  DVC doesn't want everything back even if priced right and some things will pass even if priced right or low.  Congratulations on your contract!


----------



## PSW16

JV63 said:


> Congrats. Nice set of points. We've been using DVC Resale Market since day 1 and we are waiting to hear on our 3rd contract (1 passed, 1 taken). They've been great with communication throughout each step of the process. If I call or email them, they get back to me in a timely manner. Love how easy their site is to navigate as well.



We just closed using DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title in a total of 39 days (From offer accepted to closing).  Very smooth.  Great communication.


----------



## jjwelch24

PSW16 said:


> We just closed using DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title in a total of 39 days (From offer accepted to closing).  Very smooth.  Great communication.


Wow, that’s fast.  Congratulations.


----------



## Moonlight Graham

Moonlight Graham---$141-$19125-125-PVB-Oct-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/13

Definitely paid too much, but it was the resort, UY and point amount we wanted, so we weren’t going to lose too much sleep over coming out on the wrong end by a couple hundred bucks.  And we knew we were paying too much because of the information on this board, so it was at least an informed decision.  For that, thanks all for your contributions.  I figured we owed it to the group to contribute to the data.  Cheers.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Moonlight Graham said:


> Moonlight Graham---$141-$19125-125-PVB-Oct-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/13
> 
> Definitely paid too much, but it was the resort, UY and point amount we wanted, so we weren’t going to lose too much sleep over coming out on the wrong end by a couple hundred bucks.  And we knew we were paying too much because of the information on this board, so it was at least an informed decision.  For that, thanks all for your contributions.  I figured we owed it to the group to contribute to the data.  Cheers.


Honestly that price wasn’t bad at all considering what has been taken in ROFR. I lost a 160pt contract last month at $135pp.
You got exactly what you wanted UY and points wise and it passed ROFR. You saved $79pp over buying direct, so I call that a smart buy! Congrats!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jelly563 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12
> 
> 
> -Does this mean that in Jan of 2019, Disney is going to send the seller a bill for the MF's ??



ROFR allows the developer (DVD in this case) to replace you and become the buyer on the contract *exactly as it's written*.  Thus, by exercising their ROFR, they agree to the identical terms and pay the exact same amount you would have paid, including broker commission, MFs, etc.  Based on the terms you indicated, the 2019 MFs will simply be deducted from the check they send, the same as would have happened if you were the buyer. 

They can't invoice the seller for something like next year.  Just like with any real estate interest, once the deed is signed over, all ownership and obligations are transferred.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!


Thanks!  See ya in a week.


----------



## icesk8abc

pangyal said:


> Updated!


 Was the second one under AKV supposed to go in SSR or was it mislabeled SSR?


----------



## pangyal

icesk8abc said:


> Was the second one under AKV supposed to go in SSR or was it mislabeled SSR?


No, that entry had a mind of its own and double-posted in a second spot . Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Drewferin

Well I'm awaiting ROFR along with a lot of others. I've seen AKV taken up to 105 a point that last couple months. Hoping mine will pass:

Drewferin---$107-$21080-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19- sent 4/11


----------



## Drewferin

Found this blog from DVC Resale Market. They are a resale company but also post their monthly contracts taken. Great for helping buyers decide what to offer sellers.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/category/disney-vacation-club/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Drewferin said:


> Found this blog from DVC Resale Market. They are a resale company but also post their monthly contracts taken. Great for helping buyers decide what to offer sellers.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/category/disney-vacation-club/



If that is being looked at as "safe" amounts to offer where someone might go higher believing it will help with passing ROFR I'd not consider that at all.  In many years of watching resale there's never been a price that DVC has indicated they are going to take a contract.  There are other factors and sometimes they just aren't exercising ROFR.  If someone pays a higher price believing it will assist with passing that _might_ be true but I've seen higher priced ones get taken too.  DVC does and will pass on low priced resale and paying more very likely just means your paying more than you needed to.  I recommend to negotiate the best deal you can with a seller and then see what happens.


----------



## dfisher9

dfisher9 said:


> My first ever contract.  I was pretty confident until I started reading this thread.
> 
> dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/10



Update, we passed!  I’m joining the club.


Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$80-$13453-150-OKW-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/11
> 
> Second time we have gotten to this point.  First one (AKV) was taken after 21 ways in ROFR.  We aren’t in a big rush as we aren’t planning on another WDW trip until Dec of 2019 but I am not very good at waiting.




Update - Got the good news email this morning.  So excited to join the club.

dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/9, passed 4/14


----------



## DaveNan

dfisher9 said:


> Update, we passed!  I’m joining the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Got the good news email this morning.  So excited to join the club.
> 
> dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/9, passed 4/14


Congrats  Welcome Home!  Wow that was fast!


----------



## Drewferin

dfisher9 said:


> Update, we passed!  I’m joining the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Got the good news email this morning.  So excited to join the club.
> 
> dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/9, passed 4/14



Congrats that's a quick turn around... Only 5 days.


----------



## Jerry5788

dfisher9 said:


> Update, we passed!  I’m joining the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Got the good news email this morning.  So excited to join the club.
> 
> dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/9, passed 4/14




Congrats! Super quick really does seem the ones that pass happen very fast. Submitted mine on 4/11 for SSR hope to hear back soon!


----------



## ajjonesehc

dfisher9 said:


> Update, we passed!  I’m joining the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Got the good news email this morning.  So excited to join the club.
> 
> dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/9, passed 4/14


Holy cow, that was fast.  Hopefully this indicates the March UY buying spree is over.


----------



## Bambi19

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats! Super quick really does seem the ones that pass happen very fast. Submitted mine on 4/11 for SSR hope to hear back soon!


Mine was sent 4/11... I'm hoping to hear back soon too.. and that they are blind to BCV right now


----------



## JV63

Since we lost our latest March contract at OKW we found another one with a different use year and points we want.

Question though on how use years work. This one is Oct UY so say we wanted to go in October of next year and waiting until points come due doesn’t give you much time to book a trip.

So do we need to bank the Oct points of this year in order to have points for next October or can we still book 11 months out knowing we’ll have the points available come Oct 1st of next year? Is that the same as borrowing them? 

And if it’s technically borrowing them, do they need to be used before the next UY? So if be borrow OCT points in OCT of ‘18 to go in OCT of ‘19 for example, would they need to be used before OCT ‘19? 

Hope that makes sense. Trying to figure out how going in the month of your UY year or shortly there after would work without only having like weeks to book something. 

Thanks


----------



## Reneedisnerd

dfisher9 said:


> Update, we passed!  I’m joining the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Got the good news email this morning.  So excited to join the club.
> 
> dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/9, passed 4/14


Wow!! Congrats! I hope my ROFR goes that fast but I am not optimistic about it.


----------



## Madame

JV63 said:


> Since we lost our latest March contract at OKW we found another one with a different use year and points we want.
> 
> Question though on how use years work. This one is Oct UY so say we wanted to go in October of next year and waiting until points come due doesn’t give you much time to book a trip.
> 
> So do we need to bank the Oct points of this year in order to have points for next October or can we still book 11 months out knowing we’ll have the points available come Oct 1st of next year? Is that the same as borrowing them?
> 
> And if it’s technically borrowing them, do they need to be used before the next UY? So if be borrow OCT points in OCT of ‘18 to go in OCT of ‘19 for example, would they need to be used before OCT ‘19?
> 
> Hope that makes sense. Trying to figure out how going in the month of your UY year or shortly there after would work without only having like weeks to book something.
> 
> Thanks


If the Oct points available on the contract are 2018 points they are available for use in Oct 2018 (that’s when your 2018 year starts so to speak).  If they are 2017 points they cannot be used unless they are banked by May 31.


----------



## JV63

Madame said:


> If the Oct points available on the contract are 2018 points they are available for use in Oct 2018 (that’s when your 2018 year starts so to speak).  If they are 2017 points they cannot be used unless they are banked by May 31.



Ok, so say there are no current points on this contract but points become available in OCT of '18. Do we need to borrow those if we wanted to go this OCT in order to have a good amount of time to book or can we still book now knowing that points will become available in OCT '18?


----------



## dfisher9

JV63 said:


> Ok, so say there are no current points on this contract but points become available in OCT of '18. Do we need to borrow those if we wanted to go this OCT in order to have a good amount of time to book or can we still book now knowing that points will become available in OCT '18?



You don’t need to wait.  The system knows you have the points available at that time.


----------



## Bing Showei

JV63 said:


> Ok, so say there are no current points on this contract but points become available in OCT of '18. Do we need to borrow those if we wanted to go this OCT in order to have a good amount of time to book or can we still book now knowing that points will become available in OCT '18?


Regardless of UY, with an OKW contract, you were able to book an October 2018 trip at OKW as of November 2017, or anywhere else as of March 2018 (the 11-month and 7-month booking windows, respectively).

Booking windows have nothing to do with UY. UY only only determines when points are available.

With an October 2018 trip, you need to have points available on October 2018. Using an Oct UY contract, this can either be:

1- banked 2017 points (current UY, presently)
2- 2018 points (current UY, at time of travel)
3- borrowed 2019 points
4- up to 24 OTU points at the 7-month booking window

Good read on ins and outs of UY. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/understanding-use-year-updated-april-27-2016.1942668/


----------



## BethuneBoys

BethuneBoys---$125-$30700-240-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/4


----------



## Gryhndmom

BethuneBoys said:


> BethuneBoys---$125-$30700-240-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/4



Best of luck on joining the BLT family!


----------



## DaveNan

dfisher9 said:


> You don’t need to wait.  The system knows you have the points available at that time.


The other thing that can be confusing is it has nothing to do with when you are booking the reservation, it only matter when the reservation actually is.  So if the stay is in Oct of '19 (even if booked in Nov of '18), you can use banked '18 points (must be banked by 5/31/19, but if making reservation in Nov of 18, you would bank before you make the reservation), '19 points, or borrow from you '20 point.  Likewise, if your stay is in Oct of '18, you could use banked '17 points (need to be banked by 5/31/18 or at time of reservation), '18 points, or borrowed '19 points.   Hope that makes sense.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JV63 said:


> Since we lost our latest March contract at OKW we found another one with a different use year and points we want.
> 
> Question though on how use years work. This one is Oct UY so say we wanted to go in October of next year and waiting until points come due doesn’t give you much time to book a trip.
> 
> So do we need to bank the Oct points of this year in order to have points for next October or can we still book 11 months out knowing we’ll have the points available come Oct 1st of next year? Is that the same as borrowing them?
> 
> And if it’s technically borrowing them, do they need to be used before the next UY? So if be borrow OCT points in OCT of ‘18 to go in OCT of ‘19 for example, would they need to be used before OCT ‘19?
> 
> Hope that makes sense. Trying to figure out how going in the month of your UY year or shortly there after would work without only having like weeks to book something.
> 
> Thanks



Reading the "Understanding UY" link should help a lot.  As others have mentioned when you book has nothing to do with things - it's always 11 months from check if home resort in no matter what your UY.  Or 7 months from check in for a non home resort no matter the UY - it could be Feb, June or October and if you want to check in on March 1 2019 at a non-home resort you would be able to book that starting 8/1/18.  The difference is what points are eligible to be used and that depends on what date your stay is.  Examples - for that March 2019 reservation a Feb UY could used banked 2018 points (otherwise valid for stays from 2/1/18-1/31/19 but once banked the can be used for stays from 2/1/19-1/31/20).  The also can used current 2019 points or if necessary borrow 2020 points.  Now with an October UY the March 2019 trips is in their 2018 UY so they could used banked 2017 points (otherwise valid for stays from Oct 1, 2017-Sept 30, 2018 but once banked then eligible for stays from Oct 1, 2018-Sept 30, 2019).  An Oct UY could also use current 2018 points for that stay in March or they could borrow 2020 points.  

So the ability to book is always 11 months and 7 months from check in and then it just depends on what points are eligible to be used.


----------



## tinks624

Tinks624---$93-$7140-70-OKW(E)-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 4/15

So the wait begins! Fingers crossed


----------



## Bambi19

Seems so fast lately when they pass... it’s only been 5 days and I’m already checking my inbox multiple times today...


----------



## Drewferin

Bambi19 said:


> Seems so fast lately when they pass... it’s only been 5 days and I’m already checking my inbox multiple times today...



You and I both. Submitted on 4/11 just like you. I'm refresh my email like 30 times an hour


----------



## MickeyReeds

MickeyReeds---$135-$23333-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/16


----------



## Lola_Stark42

So jealous of everyone that passed ROFR so quickly. Coming up on two weeks tomorrow. Chances of it passing after that seem to go down.


----------



## TexasChick123

Lola_Stark42 said:


> So jealous of everyone that passed ROFR so quickly. Coming up on two weeks tomorrow. Chances of it passing after that seem to go down.



I’m at 3 weeks today.


----------



## Bambi19

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m at 3 weeks today.


I keep looking specifically for your post! It does seem like it's taking forever!


----------



## bwvBound

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m at 3 weeks today.


Ditto above from @Bambi19, I keep checking back specifically for your post.  Hoping the best for your contract.


----------



## MTOB88

bwvBound said:


> Ditto above from @Bambi19, I keep checking back specifically for your post.  Hoping the best for your contract.


Add me to the group as well.


----------



## Jerry5788

MTOB88 said:


> Add me to the group as well.



Same ha


----------



## Drewferin

Does Dinsey work 6 or 7 days a week doing ROFR? Since I'm new to this process I was surprised that we had people post the passes this weekend.


----------



## TexasChick123

I did speak with my broker who told me that it is with the ROFR review committee and has been since 4/2.  Apparently, it takes 4-8 days after submission by the broker for it to actually be with the ROFR committee.  It took a full week for mine to make it into this committee.  When this happened last year with "sitting in committee for weeks", those contracts were taken.  I'm not trying to be so pessimistic, but the outlook isn't good.  Hopefully, they hurry up with their decision, and I hear back this week.


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> I did speak with my broker who told me that it is with the ROFR review committee and has been since 4/2.  Apparently, it takes 4-8 days after submission by the broker for it to actually be with the ROFR committee.  It took a full week for mine to make it into this committee.  When this happened last year with "sitting in committee for weeks", those contracts were taken.  I'm not trying to be so pessimistic, but the outlook isn't good.  Hopefully, they hurry up with their decision, and I hear back this week.



Annoying when they take so long when you could be looking at other contracts


----------



## Lola_Stark42

That’s interesting. Makes me wonder how some of the contracts that were waived in 1-2 weeks made it through so fast.


----------



## JV63

Jerry5788 said:


> Annoying when they take so long when you could be looking at other contracts



Yup, our last one took the full 30 days just to be taken and we were watching some others that we were interested in but they ended up getting sold a few days before we got the decision that ours was taken. Timing is everything. 

Just worked out a deal for a new one today so we'll see when this one goes down how it goes. Hope to have it sent down to Disney by end of week. I'll post the string when it gets sent but it's no points until '19, Oct UY and can't close until August. We even paid up a little more than we wanted to see if that will help. Which is all fine with us so I'm hoping that's not too attractive to Disney.


----------



## PlaneCrazy

TexasChick123 said:


> I did speak with my broker who told me that it is with the ROFR review committee and has been since 4/2.  Apparently, it takes 4-8 days after submission by the broker for it to actually be with the ROFR committee.  It took a full week for mine to make it into this committee.  When this happened last year with "sitting in committee for weeks", those contracts were taken.  I'm not trying to be so pessimistic, but the outlook isn't good.  Hopefully, they hurry up with their decision, and I hear back this week.



I wonder if the ROFR committee is also aware of the number of direct points people are on waiting lists for and if that is taken into consideration when they are making a decision?


----------



## Erika Ambourn

Erika Ambourn---$92-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28

Patiently waiting to hear from ROFR.  Been checking email several times an hour


----------



## Gryhndmom

PlaneCrazy said:


> I wonder if the ROFR committee is also aware of the number of direct points people are on waiting lists for and if that is taken into consideration when they are making a decision?



I have wondered this too. A couple years ago we were on the waiting list for BLT and got a call they had points almost exactly the time we were bidding on a resale contract.  (We told the sales guy at dvc we weren’t interested anymore). Could be a coincidence we got a call as we were bidding....


----------



## Calculator

Erika Ambourn said:


> Erika Ambourn---$92-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28
> 
> Patiently waiting to hear from ROFR.  Been checking email several times an hour



My SSR contract was sent 31/3 and I'm refreshing my email a couple of times a day. 

The last one (AKV) that disney took off me at ROFR stage was taken dead on 3 weeks and it seems to be heading that way again.


----------



## TexasChick123

Calculator said:


> My SSR contract was sent 31/3 and I'm refreshing my email a couple of times a day.
> 
> The last one (AKV) that disney took off me at ROFR stage was taken dead on 3 weeks and it seems to be heading that way again.





Erika Ambourn said:


> Erika Ambourn---$92-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28
> 
> Patiently waiting to hear from ROFR.  Been checking email several times an hour



Interesting that all of us are SSR contracts that are still waiting.  That can't be good...


----------



## BethuneBoys

Gryhndmom said:


> Best of luck on joining the BLT family!


Wow!  I passed!  Wasn’t expecting to hear back so quickly...

BethuneBoys---$125-$30700-240-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/4, passed 4/16


----------



## DisneynBison

So take this for what its worth which is about nothing from some schmuck on the internet that maybe is looking at the deed records completely wrong.  Now I understand there are many many variables I broke more down that I won't go into here (transfers with same name on both buyer and seller).  

I looked back at a few 10 day periods, 1 about a year ago, 1 in Nov, 1 in Dec and then a few 10 day periods here in Mar and Apr

One thing jumped out that made me go hmmmmm

That is the percentage of the deeds sold by Disney Vacation Club for AKL (the number of contracts total by all entities was fairly consitent). 

period year ago     Disney sold    17% of the contracts sold
Nov period             Disney sold    5% of the contracts sold
Dec period             Disney sold    7%  of the contracts sold
mid march             Disney sold    17%  of the contracts sold
end march             Disney sold     10% of the contracts sold
April 10 day           Disney sold     *49%*  of the contracts sold  (and the total number sold was right at the average)


----------



## TexasChick123

Lola_Stark42 said:


> That’s interesting. Makes me wonder how some of the contracts that were waived in 1-2 weeks made it through so fast.



I would guess because they go to committee within 4 days, and they are waived immediately.  I strongly believe that there are 3 piles the contracts fall into:

1) Hard Pass (doesn't have the right price, UY, resort, unit number, etc. for what they are targeting)
2) Maybe/needs further review
3) Kiss it goodbye, and thank you for negotiating this deal for us! 

Category 1's hear back quickly.  Category 2's take a little bit longer.  Categories 3 take the longest because it involves another level of scrutiny any time money is involved.  Just my tinfoil hat theory.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Makes as much sense as any other guesses to the process. Like I’ve said, it feels like the trend recently is the longer it takes, the higher chance that Disney will take it. 
Gonna go back to shaking my fist at my email.


----------



## Gryhndmom

BethuneBoys said:


> Wow!  I passed!  Wasn’t expecting to hear back so quickly...
> 
> BethuneBoys---$125-$30700-240-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/4, passed 4/16



Congrats! You will love BLT!


----------



## Thumper729

Thumper729---$95-$14725-150-SSR-Oct-0/17, 2/18, 150/19-Can'tclose till 5/30- sent 4/16
Trying again.... back to the waiting game.


----------



## MommyCook

MommyCook---$190-$19799-100-VGC-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 4/6


----------



## MommyCook

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11
> 
> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$155-$15690-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 31/18, 100/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/11
> 
> We had 2 more contracts submitted to ROFR today. Still waiting to hear from the 130pt VGF add-on we submitted 4/3. We stayed in a 2bd at VGC in February and loved it, so this 200pt gem was a surprise find but we are thrilled. I’m really hoping all 3 will make it through ROFR and I can take a DVC resale hunting break for the rest of 2018!
> 
> I’m worried about our 130pt VGF being taken because it was loaded. I feel like this $155pp 100pt VGF is safe (it’s pricy and relatively stripped). I think the VGC could go either way. FX for good news on all of them!


I just had one submitted last week for the Grand Californian as well. I paid way more!  I hope your goes through!


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> Annoying when they take so long when you could be looking at other contracts



This is really my issue with the whole process.  Whenever they plan on taking one, it would be nice if they would hurry up and do it so that we could move on to a different contract.  However, it is a business, so they want to hang onto their money until the last possible second which really screws the buyers as we are on the hook until they let us know what's happening.  Hopefully, I hear something today so that I can move on.    Whenever others that submitted on/around the same date heard back they passed, and others are still waiting a week or more later, it almost always means the exercising of ROFR is coming.  I'm sure there have been a few that passed that much later than others with similar submission dates, but I would think that's the exception and not the rule.


----------



## Bambi19

I am wondering if they are more likely to take contracts going to people who are already DVC members, adding on points?


----------



## TexasChick123

Bambi19 said:


> I am wondering if they are more likely to take contracts going to people who are already DVC members, adding on points?



I haven’t noticed that. They seem to take whatever they want regardless of your status as a current or potential new member.


----------



## Bambi19

TexasChick123 said:


> I haven’t noticed that. They seem to take whatever they want regardless of your status as a current or potential new member.


Just a thought because it seems like they might be more willing to pass for new DVC members, since they would be adding a *new* long-term Disney customer. It might be more attractive for them? But just a random thought.


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19 said:


> Just a thought because it seems like they might be more willing to pass for new DVC members, since they would be adding a *new* long-term Disney customer. It might be more attractive for them? But just a random thought.


Though I guess points are points when you get right down to it...


----------



## JV63

Bambi19 said:


> I am wondering if they are more likely to take contracts going to people who are already DVC members, adding on points?



We thought of that as well. Many different conspiracy theories. At one point when they were taking our contracts we thought it was because we took the DVC tour last time we were down there and didn't buy through them directly so they were punishing us


----------



## Jerry5788

Bambi19 said:


> Though I guess points are points when you get right down to it...



I have read suggestions in the pass that if it is after your UY they are less likely to exercise


----------



## Lola_Stark42

As a want to be first time DVC owner, I would really like the theory to be true that they will pass my contract. But seeing how quickly the other contracts passed that were submitted around the time mine was, and I’m still waiting to hear, does not make me very optimistic that is the case. 
I understand they do get 30 days to decide, but I fully agree that the longer it takes the worse it is, particularly because there are other contracts I would put an offer on should I lose mine, and I can’t do so until Disney decides if they want mine or not. (Hey Disney, please please please please let me keep mine?)


----------



## igrsod

TexasChick123 said:


> Definitely a trend with Dec. AKV contracts and March SSR contracts. I’d stay away from those UY’s at those resorts for a while everyone...


I feel very lucky that our $107 100 point AKL Dec contract went through last month.


----------



## Bambi19

Jerry5788 said:


> I have read suggestions in the pass that if it is after your UY they are less likely to exercise


That makes sense!


----------



## ScubaCat

Bambi19 said:


> That makes sense!



The biggest factors are the phase of the moon and the current operating condition of the dole whip soft serve machines in Adventureland. If they turn out decent dole whips, they'll usually let contracts pass. But if they under-chill the stuff or it's a super hot day and the upside down cake gets soggy, well... Somebody's contract is being bought back.

This is all scientifically factual, FYI.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

We passed!!! I am SO relieved and excited! Maybe the mouse is in a better mood this month 

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$21048-130-VGF-Jun-39/17, 260/18, 130/19-Seller pays ‘17 MF- sent 4/3, passed 4/17


----------



## TexasChick123

TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17

No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> We passed!!! I am SO relieved and excited! Maybe the mouse is in a better mood this month
> 
> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$21048-130-VGF-Jun-39/17, 260/18, 130/19-Seller pays ‘17 MF- sent 4/3, passed 4/17



Congrats! Mine was sent the same days as yours. There’s still hope out there.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.


I'm sorry


----------



## bwvBound

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.


Awwww, I'm sorry, too.  Glad you were "in the game" and best wishes on the next conquest!


----------



## Bambi19

ScubaCat said:


> The biggest factors are the phase of the moon and the current operating condition of the dole whip soft serve machines in Adventureland. If they turn out decent dole whips, they'll usually let contracts pass. But if they under-chill the stuff or it's a super hot day and the upside down cake gets soggy, well... Somebody's contract is being bought back.
> 
> This is all scientifically factual, FYI.


Yessss  this also makes sense!


----------



## Drewferin

Man a lot of people hearing about their contracts today. Makes me anxious...


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.



Sorry to hear my guess is mine gets taken soon too


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> Sorry to hear my guess is mine gets taken soon too



I hope not. Maybe mine put them over the edge with March SSR contracts, so they don’t need any more of them.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

I emailed my broker to see if I could find out any info (and because I am incredibly impatient). I asked moreso about my escrow deposit if Disney takes it, and how quickly I could make an offer. He tells me IF I hear from the title company, then that means Disney waived ROFR. IF I hear from him, Disney took it back. GAH!


----------



## Bambi19

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.


Do you think you'll look for a new one now or wait a while? sorry to hear btw.


----------



## JV63

Lola_Stark42 said:


> I emailed my broker to see if I could find out any info (and because I am incredibly impatient). I asked moreso about my escrow deposit if Disney takes it, and how quickly I could make an offer. He tells me IF I hear from the title company, then that means Disney waived ROFR. IF I hear from him, Disney took it back. GAH!



For my resale company if I get an email it will say congrats we passed ROFR, if i get a phone call from my broker Disney took it. So I hope she doesn't call me, even to just say hi, with this next one


----------



## Bambi19

Lola_Stark42 said:


> I emailed my broker to see if I could find out any info (and because I am incredibly impatient). I asked moreso about my escrow deposit if Disney takes it, and how quickly I could make an offer. He tells me IF I hear from the title company, then that means Disney waived ROFR. IF I hear from him, Disney took it back. GAH!


I had wondered- if it passes if I would hear about it from the title company before the broker. Wonder if the company I went through works this way too.


----------



## Drewferin

JV63 said:


> For my resale company if I get an email it will say congrats we passed ROFR, if i get a phone call from my broker Disney took it. So I hope she doesn't call me, even to just say hi, with this next one



Which company are you using?


----------



## JV63

Drewferin said:


> Which company are you using?



We've been using DVC Resale Market for each of our attempts (one did pass).


----------



## Calculator

It's strange that some contracts pass within 5-7 days but we never hear of the rejections within that timescale.

I'm starting to think that the title company find out a lot quicker regarding ROFR than we are led to believe.

It's not a bad way to make interest % from the thousands of pounds/dollars that is holding in their back account. What benefit do they have of telling us that Disney have exercised their right when they can have a couple of weeks worth of free interest?


----------



## Jerry5788

Bambi19 said:


> I had wondered- if it passes if I would hear about it from the title company before the broker. Wonder if the company I went through works this way too.



For my recent timeshare store BWV I heard from them and not the closing company. I only received a receipt from them on deposit but perhaps the lack of communication from closing company is because I have a delayed closing.


----------



## Jerry5788

Calculator said:


> It's strange that some contracts pass within 5-7 days but we never hear of the rejections within that timescale.
> 
> I'm starting to think that the title company find out a lot quicker regarding ROFR than we are led to believe.
> 
> It's not a bad way to make interest % from the thousands of pounds/dollars that is holding in their back account. What benefit do they have of telling us that Disney have exercised their right when they can have a couple of weeks worth of free interest?



I guess but I would assume they don't make that much money on the small deposit amount and current interest rates. On $2,000 at 5% a month of interest is only $8.


----------



## Drewferin

I also emailed my broker (DVCResaleMarket) and they indicated that on average Disney is around 14 to 18 days out on ROFR.


----------



## emmagator

MommyCook said:


> MommyCook---$190-$19799-100-VGC-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 4/6


VGC contracts seem to be moving very fast.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bambi19 said:


> Do you think you'll look for a new one now or wait a while? sorry to hear btw.



Tough to say. I’m not going to be looking at SSR again. It just didn’t feel right for us. I know that sounds silly, but I didn’t get a good feeling about it the whole time. The fact that the emotion I felt when I got the call was relief means it just wasn’t right for us.


----------



## TexasChick123

I just wanted to give a quick review of https://dvcsales.com/. They were great to work with. They were very responsive, knowledgeable, and just nice. Also, the fact that I got a call instead of an email telling me Disney was buying it back added an extra level of professionalism to their customer service. I really liked that the offer and acceptance can all be done online as well. I enjoyed working with them and wouldn’t hesitate to use them again.


----------



## Bambi19

TexasChick123 said:


> Tough to say. I’m not going to be looking at SSR again. It just didn’t feel right for us. I know that sounds silly, but I didn’t get a good feeling about it the whole time. The fact that the emotion I felt when I got the call was relief means it just wasn’t right for us.


I had a feeling like that after I made an offer... fortunately it was declined, and I was super relieved.


----------



## JV63

TexasChick123 said:


> Tough to say. I’m not going to be looking at SSR again. It just didn’t feel right for us. I know that sounds silly, but I didn’t get a good feeling about it the whole time. The fact that the emotion I felt when I got the call was relief means it just wasn’t right for us.



We had a similar experience. All resorts are nice to stay at but we got caught up in the longer expiration date of AKL vs. picking a place we like better and were relieved when Disney took that AKL contract. The recent OKW we lost hurt though. Especially when waiting a full 30 days for a decision. OKW and BCV are our favorites.


----------



## TexasChick123

JV63 said:


> We had a similar experience. All resorts are nice to stay at but we got caught up in the expiration date of AKL vs. picking a place we like better and were relieved when Disney took that AKL contract. The recent OKW we lost hurt though. Especially when waiting a full 30 days for a decision. OKW and BCV are our favorites.



A user on a different board just hit the nail on the head for me. My kids are still so little that DS doesn’t hold much appeal for us right now. Heck, I haven’t been there since it was called Downtown Disney and I was maybe 22 or so. I think we are just too far away from the nighttime DS visits to make SSR appealing right now. Maybe in 5-10 years, but just not yet for us. My kids still want to be in the parks all day!


----------



## MTOB88

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.


Finally an answer!


----------



## JV63

TexasChick123 said:


> A user on a different board just hit the nail on the head for me. My kids are still so little that DS doesn’t hold much appeal for us right now. Heck, I haven’t been there since it was called Downtown Disney and I was maybe 22 or so. I think we are just too far away from the nighttime DS visits to make SSR appealing right now. Maybe in 5-10 years, but just not yet for us. My kids still want to be in the parks all day!



Exactly. Our daughter is in college now and we've been going without her. Quite nice actually, lol. So we like DS and Epcot most of the time for us.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

TotallyMinnie83---$102-$18045-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/15

I just went to the first post on this thread and filled out the form.  Just joined DISboards today.  This is my first attempt at joining DVC.  So nervous.  I found this thread last night and I do not know what to expect from ROFR.  I'm so glad to find people that understand 1) the love of Disney and 2) the stress of waiting for Disney!


----------



## Calculator

Jerry5788 said:


> I guess but I would assume they don't make that much money on the small deposit amount and current interest rates. On $2,000 at 5% a month of interest is only $8.



They would probably need to do it on more than one contract.

A company can make thousands per year from doing this. It's certainly something I'd consider if it was my business.

Just a thought anyway..


----------



## Jerry5788

Calculator said:


> They would probably need to do it on more than one contract.
> 
> A company can make thousands per year from doing this. It's certainly something I'd consider if it was my business.
> 
> Just a thought anyway..



True my guess is it probably covers your overhead/expenses of having to process the deposit and then refund it.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.



I'm sorry . I have been watching every day and hoping they wouldn't take it.


----------



## jdaly84

Just joined but have been reading the forums for a while:

jdaly84---$145-$15627-100-BLT-Dec-100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5, passed 4/17


----------



## Madame

TexasChick123 said:


> Tough to say. I’m not going to be looking at SSR again. It just didn’t feel right for us. I know that sounds silly, but I didn’t get a good feeling about it the whole time. The fact that the emotion I felt when I got the call was relief means it just wasn’t right for us.


I felt that way before & after our BLT was taken, just not fully invested.  

I’d already picked out the perfect BCV contract & was way more emotionally invested in whether it passed.  It worked out for the best in the end.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

dfisher9 said:


> Update, we passed!  I’m joining the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Got the good news email this morning.  So excited to join the club.
> 
> dfisher9---$93-$20523-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 292/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/9, passed 4/14



Wow! Congratulations! You give me hope!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.



At least they took a long time so you got to have 3 weeks of anticipation.  You wouldn't have had all that fun had you heard back quickly.


----------



## ScubaCat

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$102-$18045-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/15
> 
> I just went to the first post on this thread and filled out the form.  Just joined DISboards today.  This is my first attempt at joining DVC.  So nervous.  I found this thread last night and I do not know what to expect from ROFR.  I'm so glad to find people that understand 1) the love of Disney and 2) the stress of waiting for Disney!



Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## TexasChick123

ScubaCat said:


> At least they took a long time so you got to have 3 weeks of anticipation.  You wouldn't have had all that fun had you heard back quickly.


----------



## DaveNan

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.


Worth a shot.  Worst they can do is waste all your time and tie up your deposit.  But at that price, I would have tried too!


----------



## Drewferin

You all find some great low ball contracts. The one I bid on isn't a bad price per point but not like the ones you all find.


----------



## JV63

We just got our membership # for the one contract that did pass ROFR so officially DVC members  Are we supposed to get any kind of packet or membership ID card? All we got was a single letter with our membership # and where to login.


----------



## JETSDAD

JV63 said:


> We just got our membership # for the one contract that did pass ROFR so officially DVC members  Are we supposed to get any kind of packet or membership ID card? All we got was a single letter with our membership # and where to login.


Being resale you won't get a membership card (you can use the digital card from the member site).  You might get a package with magnets. I believe you will also have to call in to get your activation code.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

I have been following these threads for quite a while wanting to do an add on from resale.  I finally convinced my DH today.  We have been DVC members since 2004 at SSR (which we like).  We did two direct add ons and today I made an offer on another 150 pt contract in our use year.

The asking price seemed ridiculous to me.  Anything over $100/pt seems high.  I made an offer about  $14 under asking with no anticipation of the seller taking me up on the offer, but I tried. (My offer was well within what has been passing ROFR.)  It was the exact amount of points, with the right resort and use year, so I had to go for it.  The broker said he had countered another offer $10 more per point than I offered, but I am not paying that much.

So now the wait is on to see if it is accepted.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Wfishy5

wfishy5---$89-$25724-270-SSR-Mar-0/17, 174/18, 270/19, 270/20- sent 4/13

50/50 odds I guess!


----------



## Bambi19

disneyeveryyear said:


> I have been following these threads for quite a while wanting to do an add on from resale.  I finally convinced my DH today.  We have been DVC members since 2004 at SSR (which we like).  We did two direct add ons and today I made an offer on another 150 pt contract in our use year.
> 
> The asking price seemed ridiculous to me.  Anything over $100/pt seems high.  I made an offer about  $14 under asking with no anticipation of the seller taking me up on the offer, but I tried. (My offer was well within what has been passing ROFR.)  It was the exact amount of points, with the right resort and use year, so I had to go for it.  The broker said he had countered another offer $10 more per point than I offered, but I am not paying that much.
> 
> So now the wait is on to see if it is accepted.  Wish me luck.


I agree, so many are way too high with asking prices.  I actually *pretty much* quit looking on any site besides Fidelity.  Their asking prices are closer to the selling prices, though I still would offer $5 to $20 lower than asking there as well, depending upon the listing.
(Fidelity has their sold listings for the resorts, at the bottom of the resort pages, so I go by those when I offer.


----------



## Bambi19

Drewferin said:


> Man a lot of people hearing about their contracts today. Makes me anxious...


We both sent on 4/11 right? I'm predicting  that if we pass, it will be on the 23rd or 24th... I think if it's after 15 or 16 days... then it's a really bad sign. But anyway, I'm betting on 23rd/24th for passing for us.


----------



## Drewferin

Bambi19 said:


> We both sent on 4/11 right? I'm predicting  that if we pass, it will be on the 23rd or 24th... I think if it's after 15 or 16 days... then it's a really bad sign. But anyway, I'm betting on 23rd/24th for passing for us.



Yes, mine was sent in on 4/11 (So I'm now at 7 days but who's counting). I wonder if different teams work on different disney contracts. This might explain why some fly through faster than others. The SSR group is always backlogged while GF has to cover several other more rare resale resorts due to less volume. Just thinking outloud... Since Disney is a money making machine so you can guarentee it isn't an adhoc approach to RORF.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Bambi19 said:


> We both sent on 4/11 right? I'm predicting  that if we pass, it will be on the 23rd or 24th... I think if it's after 15 or 16 days... then it's a really bad sign. But anyway, I'm betting on 23rd/24th for passing for us.



Mine was also sent on the 11th. I figure if I don’t hear by the 25th I need to prepare myself for bad news.


----------



## rwatson626

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.




Sorry to hear. I have been following yours to see if you would pass because we both had similar contracts which now are both taken. 


Is there that many SSR direct sales going on?


Ron


----------



## Jerry5788

Reneedisnerd said:


> Mine was also sent on the 11th. I figure if I don’t hear by the 25th I need to prepare myself for bad news.



Mine was also the 11th. I am not optimistic and I am giving it until Saturday until I start looking at new contracts to purchase.


----------



## aoconnor

aoconnor(seller)---$98-$21564-202-SSR-Feb-0/17, 202/18, 202/19- sent 4/17

I closed on this just a few weeks ago at $85/pt, but found an AKV contract I liked better so bought that also. I'll break even on this one with a $63 profit after commissions. Whew!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

I am trying to determine what price I am willing to pay for my contract.

Does anyone have a formula they use to determine the value of a banked point?  The contract I placed an offer on has quite a few 2017 banked points (into 2018 use year).  I know they have some value, but how much?


----------



## Drewferin

disneyeveryyear said:


> I am trying to determine what price I am willing to pay for my contract.
> 
> Does anyone have a formula they use to determine the value of a banked point?  The contract I placed an offer on has quite a few 2017 banked points (into 2018 use year).  I know they have some value, but how much?



Which resort? This is the most important factor in the cost of a contract. The fully loaded contracts also can get a premium. You could try a low ball offer, or do a far offer if your afraid the contract will disappear.


----------



## Jerry5788

disneyeveryyear said:


> I am trying to determine what price I am willing to pay for my contract.
> 
> Does anyone have a formula they use to determine the value of a banked point?  The contract I placed an offer on has quite a few 2017 banked points (into 2018 use year).  I know they have some value, but how much?



I use base of $12 or $13 if seller pays dues - for more popular I use $15


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Drewferin said:


> Which resort? This is the most important factor in the cost of a contract. The fully loaded contracts also can get a premium. You could try a low ball offer, or do a far offer if your afraid the contract will disappear.



The resort is SSR.  The contract has been around since late March, so I am not sure if it will disappear quickly.  I think I gave a fair offer for a "standard" contract, I am just wondering what the value is of the banked points.


----------



## Jerry5788

disneyeveryyear said:


> The resort is SSR.  The contract has been around since late March, so I am not sure if it will disappear quickly.  I think I gave a fair offer for a "standard" contract, I am just wondering what the value is of the banked points.



I would say $12 per point if they won't expire soon.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Jerry5788 said:


> I use base of $12 or $13 if seller pays dues - for more popular I use $15



The seller paid the dues on the 2017 points that are banked into 2018.  If I pay what he countered the last person, versus my top end, it would be $7.72 for each of the banked points.  Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## Jerry5788

disneyeveryyear said:


> The seller paid the dues on the 2017 points that are banked into 2018.  If I pay what he countered the last person, versus my top end, it would be $7.72 for each of the banked points.  Does that seem reasonable?



Well if you want to use dues its is $5.1749 per point. But I would use $12 because if I wanted to go/stay at SSR I could probably rent points at that price if I got a good deal.


----------



## Jerry5788

disneyeveryyear said:


> The seller paid the dues on the 2017 points that are banked into 2018.  If I pay what he countered the last person, versus my top end, it would be $7.72 for each of the banked points.  Does that seem reasonable?



You could also view it is another year/trip of the contract so probably amortized cost (purchase price divided by years) ignoring TVM is probably around $3 plus you get the free maintenance dues ($5.1749)


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Jerry5788 said:


> Well if you want to use dues its is $5.1749 per point. But I would use $12 because if I wanted to go/stay at SSR I could probably rent points at that price if I got a good deal.





Jerry5788 said:


> You could also view it is another year/trip of the contract so probably amortized cost (purchase price divided by years) ignoring TVM is probably around $3 plus you get the free maintenance dues ($5.1749)



So I guess $7.72 isn't a bad deal.  I am always looking for the deal.

My big problem is the apparent scarcity of my UY and desired number of points.  This is the only contract out there that fits the bill, and the only other contract with my UY is more than double the points, so that is a no-go.

I am looking to book at VB in February or March and these points would help with that.  Of course, waiting for ROFR and points to get into my account will be a pain, but definitely worth the money I am saving over buying another contract from DVC.


----------



## Jerry5788

disneyeveryyear said:


> So I guess $7.72 isn't a bad deal.  I am always looking for the deal.
> 
> My big problem is the apparent scarcity of my UY and desired number of points.  This is the only contract out there that fits the bill, and the only other contract with my UY is more than double the points, so that is a no-go.



Yeah I can't comment if it is a good "deal" as everything is relative and your $7.72 is the difference between your max price and their lowest price. Not what they have been sold for recently.

From what I have seen on these boards recently sub $90 seems to be a good deal for SSR - however, those priced that way have seemed to been taken lately.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Jerry5788 said:


> Yeah I can't comment if it is a good "deal" as everything is relative and your $7.72 is the difference between your max price and their lowest price. Not what they have been sold for recently.
> 
> From what I have seen on these boards recently sub $90 seems to be a good deal for SSR - however, those priced that way have seemed to been taken lately.



This is nowhere near sub-$90.  I was looking and it appeared that sub $95 is even iffy.  This seller seems to have unrealistic expectations and I wonder if it is because of the broker.  They seem to have quite high prices.


----------



## Jerry5788

disneyeveryyear said:


> This is nowhere near sub-$90.  I was looking and it appeared that sub $95 is even iffy.  This seller seems to have unrealistic expectations and I wonder if it is because of the broker.  They seem to have quite high prices.



Yeah sellers seem to have unrealistic expectations.

Of the 10 most recent on forum (not archived) for SSR:
8 of 10 are $95 or below
4 of 10 are $90 or below
2 of 10 are above $95

Would have to look more in detail whose were stripped, normal, or loaded though


----------



## MTOB88

Mtob88---$112-$18495-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 110/18, 150/19- sent 4/14

Come on BW!!  Hopefully this Dec UY doesn't jinx us!


----------



## ajjonesehc

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> No surprises here. Honestly, I’m ok with this one. I had to try at that price.


Well crap.  I was hoping the March buying spree was over.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Here we go again!

ajjonesehc---$73-$23942-300-OKW-Mar-0/17, 323/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 4/16, Buyer pays 2018 dues.


----------



## David K.

David K.---$102-$22356-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/12


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

David K. said:


> David K.---$102-$22356-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/12



Good luck David K.!  I'm also trying for AKV at $102 a point.  Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## a742246

MTOB88 said:


> Mtob88---$112-$18495-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 110/18, 150/19- sent 4/14
> 
> Come on BW!!  Hopefully this Dec UY doesn't jinx us!



Wish you luck, third time will be a charm!


----------



## David K.

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> Good luck David K.!  I'm also trying for AKV at $102 a point.  Fingers crossed for both of us!



I saw that. That was my first post too. Hope we found the sweet spot.


----------



## DaveNan

DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18

First try at AKV


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18
> 
> First try at AKV


Hey, I think I offered on that same contract but you beat me to it!  Lol!  Don't feel bad, though.  We just negotiated a deal on another that works better for us anyway.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Erika Ambourn

Erika Ambourn---$91-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28, taken 4/18


----------



## Jerry5788

Erika Ambourn said:


> Erika Ambourn---$91-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28, taken 4/18



Sorry! Another long waited SSR taken


----------



## Calculator

Erika Ambourn said:


> Erika Ambourn---$91-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28, taken 4/18


The writings on the wall for my 250 point $90 contract then...


----------



## TexasChick123

Erika Ambourn said:


> Erika Ambourn---$91-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28, taken 4/18



Ugh.  What's the deal with March SSR?!? I'm sorry they took this one.  I stand by my theory that they are going to use these points as incentives for direct purchases like they did with Poly.  I think they offered a 2 or 3 night stay at SSR if you purchased a certain amount at Poly or Aulani for a time.  Just my $.02 which is about all it is worth.


----------



## Jerry5788

Calculator said:


> The writings on the wall for my 250 point $90 contract then...



Same with my 160 $88 Womp womp


----------



## tinks624

Tinks624---$93-$7160-70-OKW(E)-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 4/16
I know it's only been 4 days but I'm getting nervous reading all of the taken contracts!


----------



## DaveNan

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Hey, I think I offered on that same contract but you beat me to it!  Lol!  Don't feel bad, though.  We just negotiated a deal on another that works better for us anyway.  Best of luck to you!


Thanks, and good luck on yours too.


----------



## aoconnor

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18
> 
> First try at AKV



Nice price for a loaded contract!


----------



## Drewferin

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18
> 
> First try at AKV



Man which website did you find that contract listed on? Seems like a great price if Mickey doesn't steal it.


----------



## DaveNan

It was on vacatia


----------



## JV63

ajjonesehc said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> ajjonesehc---$73-$23942-300-OKW-Mar-0/17, 323/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 4/16, Buyer pays 2018 dues.



Good luck. That is a great price. We haven't been able to get anything like that at OKW. Best was 79 and was taken. Then an 80 was taken as well. We are about to send one down for ROFR and paid up a bit to see if it will get through.


----------



## JV63

Here we go. Contract #4. One passed, two taken.

JV63---$82-$22765-270-OKW-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 270/19- sent 4/19


----------



## MommyCook

Yay!  We passed today!!!  California here we come!

MommyCook---$190-$19799-100-VGC-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/19


----------



## Drewferin

MommyCook said:


> Yay!  We passed today!!!  California here we come!
> 
> MommyCook---$190-$19799-100-VGC-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/19



Woot... Congrats. That was a 13 day turnaround too. I've seen that resort last fall and it looks extremely nice. Very pricey to stay there though.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

MommyCook said:


> Yay!  We passed today!!!  California here we come!
> 
> MommyCook---$190-$19799-100-VGC-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/19



Congratulations!    I've been there, but I've never been able to stay there.  It is so nice!


----------



## nikerbokers

MommyCook said:


> Yay!  We passed today!!!  California here we come!
> 
> MommyCook---$190-$19799-100-VGC-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/19



Congrats! I’m also a VGC owner so welcome home, neighbor!!!!


----------



## nikerbokers

nikerbokers---$145-$15120-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/3, passed 4/19

Yay! This is my 2nd and last contract. At least I think so haha!


----------



## Jerry5788

nikerbokers said:


> nikerbokers---$145-$15120-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/3, passed 4/19
> 
> Yay! This is my 2nd and last contract. At least I think so haha!



Congrats! Over two weeks wait...giving hope to us all


----------



## MommyCook

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> Congratulations!    I've been there, but I've never been able to stay there.  It is so nice!


Thank you!


----------



## MommyCook

Drewferin said:


> Woot... Congrats. That was a 13 day turnaround too. I've seen that resort last fall and it looks extremely nice. Very pricey to stay there though.


We live in Nevada so we go to Disneyland often.  We have never been to Disney World.  Everyone kept saying that if we didn't buy at GC we would never get in when we wanted so we spent the extra money and decided to buy where we wanted to stay.  I hope we don't regret it.


----------



## MommyCook

nikerbokers said:


> Congrats! I’m also a VGC owner so welcome home, neighbor!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## nikerbokers

MommyCook said:


> We live in Nevada so we go to Disneyland often.



Nevada resident here too- Sparks! So we really are neighbors


----------



## Tarkin18

Tarkin18---$130-$21415-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 4/9, passed 4/19

DVC first timers, just passed through ROFR


----------



## Drewferin

Tarkin18 said:


> Tarkin18---$130-$21415-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 4/9, passed 4/19
> 
> DVC first timers, just passed through ROFR



Congrats. That's a good deal for BLT from what I've seen listed. Only 10 days in ROFR!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Tarkin18 said:


> Tarkin18---$130-$21415-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 4/9, passed 4/19
> 
> DVC first timers, just passed through ROFR



Welcome to the BLT family! If you rent a 1bd you will LOVE having two bathrooms!


----------



## Tarkin18

Thanks, and those 10 days felt like 100...


----------



## Drewferin

It's sad that BLT 1 bd rooms dont accommodate 5 people otherwise I might have bought there too. It's nice to be closer to Mzg though for sure


----------



## Drewferin

Well just got a phone call from Kissimmee FL which got me excited, however it was Disney wanting to know what I decided about buying direct, lol... Ughh the pain of RoFR...


----------



## Jerry5788

Drewferin said:


> Well just got a phone call from Kissimmee FL which got me excited, however it was Disney wanting to know what I decided about buying direct, lol... Ughh the pain of RoFR...



Annoying...don't want to jinx it but I think your $107 should pass


----------



## evenstephen

evenstephen---$108-$13911-120-AKV-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 66/18, 120/19- sent 4/10, passed 4/19

Second try turned out to be the charm.  Paid $1 per point more than the last contract that was taken through ROFR earlier in the month.  Not the best price I've seen, but I think it broadly fair and hope that the little extra helped the ROFR process.  The yearly point number is the same as the previous contract, but that first one didn't have any 2018 points to play with.  I don't really need them for a specific visit, but am already planning how to find a use for them (it won't be hard!).  Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## Drewferin

evenstephen said:


> evenstephen---$108-$13911-120-AKV-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 66/18, 120/19- sent 4/10, passed 4/19
> 
> Second try turned out to be the charm.  Paid $1 per point more than the last contract that was taken through ROFR earlier in the month.  Not the best price I've seen, but I think it broadly fair and hope that the little extra helped the ROFR process.  The yearly point number is the same as the previous contract, but that first one didn't have any 2018 points to play with.  I don't really need them for a specific visit, but am already planning how to find a use for them (it won't be hard!).  Good luck to everyone else waiting!



Congrats that's great news!!


----------



## Moonlight Graham

Drewferin said:


> Well just got a phone call from Kissimmee FL which got me excited, however it was Disney wanting to know what I decided about buying direct, lol... Ughh the pain of RoFR...



Ha! That same thing happened to me last week while we were waiting to hear whether Disney was going to exercise its ROFR -- our guide called (with the Kissimmee area code, which got me exicted) to see if we had given any more thought to buying DVC and if I had any more questions.  I was honest and told him that we were still very interested in DVC, but didn't think we would be in position to buy a direct contract for a while.  

It didn't seem like we needed to get into the whole "I kind of think buying resale is a better deal" conversation at that point.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Drewferin said:


> Well just got a phone call from Kissimmee FL which got me excited, however it was Disney wanting to know what I decided about buying direct, lol... Ughh the pain of RoFR...



Haha!  The same thing happened to me.  I was at work and I couldn't answer so it went to voicemail.  So I had the torture of waiting to check voicemail and then waiting for the voicemail to start.  It ended up being the nice guy from Disney that I had talked to about AKV.  I can't buy from Disney right now at $171 per point. 

I have an additional torture - I signed up for the mailing list at the Timeshare Store before I made my offer and started the ROFR process.  So now when I check my emails in the morning there's always an email from the Timeshare store, but it's never about my ROFR.  Instead it's the email with all the new listings.  I haven't even been in ROFR for a week at this point, so my common sense says it is too soon, but that doesn't stop my hopes from rising momentarily.  LOL!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Drewferin said:


> It's sad that BLT 1 bd rooms dont accommodate 5 people otherwise I might have bought there too. It's nice to be closer to Mzg though for sure



You can put up to five people in a 1bd as there is a king bed, queen sofa sleeper and a sleeper chair that accommodates one person. I wouldn’t want five people in a one bedroom but disney will allow it in the one bedroom.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

evenstephen said:


> evenstephen---$108-$13911-120-AKV-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 66/18, 120/19- sent 4/10, passed 4/19
> 
> Second try turned out to be the charm.  Paid $1 per point more than the last contract that was taken through ROFR earlier in the month.  Not the best price I've seen, but I think it broadly fair and hope that the little extra helped the ROFR process.  The yearly point number is the same as the previous contract, but that first one didn't have any 2018 points to play with.  I don't really need them for a specific visit, but am already planning how to find a use for them (it won't be hard!).  Good luck to everyone else waiting!



Congratulations!  That's great news.  I'm hoping that you've started a trend where Disney passes AKV contracts!!!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Gryhndmom said:


> You can put up to five people in a 1bd as there is a king bed, queen sofa sleeper and a sleeper chair that accommodates one person. I wouldn’t want five people in a one bedroom but disney will allow it in the one bedroom.



With the 2nd bathroom it works quite well for 5!


----------



## PlaneCrazy

Drewferin said:


> It's sad that BLT 1 bd rooms dont accommodate 5 people otherwise I might have bought there too. It's nice to be closer to Mzg though for sure



1BR Villas at BLT sleep up to 5 adults.


----------



## Drewferin

PlaneCrazy said:


> 1BR Villas at BLT sleep up to 5 adults.



You are all right... I was thinking of the BLT Studio... I've still got younger kiddos and we did a GF studio without issue last summer. Thinking a 1 bd would work better here shortly and then a 2 bd in several years


----------



## Drewferin

Come on day 9... Found a new contract I'd love to offer on if Disney takes my current ROFR.


----------



## jjwelch24

Drewferin said:


> Come on day 9... Found a new contract I'd love to offer on if Disney takes my current ROFR.


I understand the feeling.  I'm at day 35 and I found another contract that I will make a bid on if Disney takes this one.  I'm really hopeful I will hear back today.  I hope Disney waives the ROFR because I don't want to have to wait again.  This has been a long 35 days.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

jjwelch24 said:


> I understand the feeling.  I'm at day 35 and I found another contract that I will make a bid on if Disney takes this one.  I'm really hopeful I will hear back today.  I hope Disney waives the ROFR because I don't want to have to wait again.  This has been a long 35 days.


I thought they only had 30 days for ROFR.


----------



## jjwelch24

Reneedisnerd said:


> I thought they only had 30 days for ROFR.


You have to give them notice at least 30 days before closing, but they actually have until closing to exercise the ROFR.  However, I think most of the time they either waive or exercise the ROFR within 30 days.  Not for us though.

Fidelity told me they usually get a lot of them on Fridays and Mondays so hopefully we will hear today.


----------



## hoserland

hoserland---$97-$16785-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19-Split 2018 MFs- sent 3/27, taken 4/20

been lurking for the past month and with the recent news I wasn't too surpised


----------



## MTOB88

hoserland said:


> hoserland---$97-$16785-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19-Split 2018 MFs- sent 3/27, taken 4/20
> 
> been lurking for the past month and with the recent news I wasn't too surpised


Sorry to hear.


----------



## Thumper729

jjwelch24 said:


> You have to give them notice at least 30 days before closing, but they actually have until closing to exercise the ROFR.  However, I think most of the time they either waive or exercise the ROFR within 30 days.  Not for us though.
> 
> Fidelity told me they usually get a lot of them on Fridays and Mondays so hopefully we will hear today.



Hmm that's interesting. We have one submitted to Disney on 4/16 that can't close until 5/30. Our agent told us they have 30 days to decide once submitted- didn't say anything that they have up until it closes....
Hopefully you hear something soon- the waiting is the worst.


----------



## jjwelch24

Thumper729 said:


> Hmm that's interesting. We have one submitted to Disney on 4/16 that can't close until 5/30. Our agent told us they have 30 days to decide once submitted- didn't say anything that they have up until it closes....
> Hopefully you hear something soon- the waiting is the worst.


Here is the language

"...PURCHASER must notify DVD in writing no less than thirty (30) days in advance of the proposed closing date of PURCHASER's intent to sell and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects. Upon receipt of such written notice, DVD shall determine prior to the proposed closing date whether it wishes to exercise it right of first refusal. if DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD shall notify PURCHASER in writing of such election, and the purchase by DVD shall be closed on or before the proposed closing date. If DVD fails to notify PURCHASER of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed closing date, PURCHASER may proceed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party."


----------



## ScubaCat

Right, YOU have to give THEM a minimum of 30 days. That's the actual requirement. They can take the entire time until the closing date if they want.


----------



## Thumper729

jjwelch24 said:


> Here is the language
> 
> "...PURCHASER must notify DVD in writing no less than thirty (30) days in advance of the proposed closing date of PURCHASER's intent to sell and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects. Upon receipt of such written notice, DVD shall determine prior to the proposed closing date whether it wishes to exercise it right of first refusal. if DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD shall notify PURCHASER in writing of such election, and the purchase by DVD shall be closed on or before the proposed closing date. If DVD fails to notify PURCHASER of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed closing date, PURCHASER may proceed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party."



Is that just from who you are going through? Or is that from Disney.. It's gonna suck to wait all the way until 5/30 for me   and what is DVD? (sorry if this is a dumb question) I know DVC lol...


----------



## Jerry5788

jjwelch24 said:


> You have to give them notice at least 30 days before closing, but they actually have until closing to exercise the ROFR.  However, I think most of the time they either waive or exercise the ROFR within 30 days.  Not for us though.
> 
> Fidelity told me they usually get a lot of them on Fridays and Mondays so hopefully we will hear today.



Hopefully lots of people hear back today as well!


----------



## ScubaCat

Thumper729 said:


> Is that just from who you are going through? Or is that from Disney.. It's gonna suck to wait all the way until 5/30 for me   and what is DVD? (sorry if this is a dumb question) I know DVC lol...



DVD is a disc that holds 4.7GB of data or one feature length movie. 

Or in this case, it's the company "Disney Vacation Development", the Disney owed developer for DVC.  DVDMC is the management company. (see if you can guess what that stands for. )


----------



## MickeyReeds

Tarkin18 said:


> Tarkin18---$130-$21415-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 4/9, passed 4/19
> 
> DVC first timers, just passed through ROFR



Yay! Congrats to you! We are waiting on our BLT contract (first ever!).  Ours was just sent on the 16th.  Hopefully they are not interested in BLT right now!


----------



## Thumper729

ScubaCat said:


> DVD is a disc that holds 4.7GB of data or one feature length movie.
> 
> Or in this case, it's the company "Disney Vacation Development", the Disney owed developer for DVC.  DVDMC is the management company. (see if you can guess what that stands for. )



 got it now... thanks.... I was thinking more along the lines of the DVD thing that is slowly going extinct.....

But Boo... now I have to prepare myself to wait longer... hopefully not


----------



## kms75

kms75---$170-$57161-325-VGC-Jun-0/17, 403/18, 325/19- sent 4/16


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

hoserland said:


> hoserland---$97-$16785-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19-Split 2018 MFs- sent 3/27, taken 4/20
> 
> been lurking for the past month and with the recent news I wasn't too surpised



Sorry to hear this!


----------



## ScubaCat

Thumper729 said:


> got it now... thanks.... I was thinking more along the lines of the DVD thing that is slowly going extinct.....


Once the direct price exceeds $300/point, it'll be renamed BRVD (Blu Ray Vacation Development).  Don't worry, that's at least 2-3 years away.



Thumper729 said:


> But Boo... now I have to prepare myself to wait longer... hopefully not


If it's any consolation, it's fun for some of us


----------



## ScubaCat

kms75 said:


> kms75---$170-$57161-325-VGC-Jun-0/17, 403/18, 325/19- sent 4/16


Good luck!


hoserland said:


> hoserland---$97-$16785-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19-Split 2018 MFs- sent 3/27, taken 4/20
> 
> been lurking for the past month and with the recent news I wasn't too surpised


Sorry.  Just submit another.  Ironically, people seem to ultimately end up with a better deal when that happens.


----------



## DaveNan

hoserland said:


> hoserland---$97-$16785-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19-Split 2018 MFs- sent 3/27, taken 4/20
> 
> been lurking for the past month and with the recent news I wasn't too surpised


Bummer.  Also does not help my chances.


----------



## DisneyMomKelli

DisneyMomKelli---$135-$21890-150-BLT-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/19


----------



## Bambi19

jjwelch24 said:


> I understand the feeling.  I'm at day 35 and I found another contract that I will make a bid on if Disney takes this one.  I'm really hopeful I will hear back today.  I hope Disney waives the ROFR because I don't want to have to wait again.  This has been a long 35 days.


Wow that's a long time for sure- I feel your pain!


----------



## Bambi19

I *may* have just submitted another offer on a different contract. I do want both but this addonitis is dangerous.


----------



## jenr812

jenr812---$98-$12,740-130-AKV-Sept-26/17 (banked and expire 8/31/18), 260/18 (banked '17 pts at my request), 130/19 - sent 4/2


----------



## ScubaCat

jenr812 said:


> jenr812---$98-$12,740-130-AKV-Sept-26/17 (banked and expire 8/31/18), 260/18 (banked '17 pts at my request), 130/19 - sent 4/2



Could you format that with the link on post #1?  Nice deal, BTW!


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Welp, I have migrated into the camp of Disney is going to eventually buy mine, and probably take close to the full 30 days to do so. I say this partly due to all the passed contracts that have taken way less time, and the fact that I really really need to close on something so I can book a trip in Jan. :/ I guess I'll start hunting for the next one in the meantime.


----------



## ScubaCat

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Welp, I have migrated into the camp of Disney is going to eventually buy mine, and probably take close to the full 30 days to do so. I say this partly due to all the passed contracts that have taken way less time, and the fact that I really really need to close on something so I can book a trip in Jan. :/ I guess I'll start hunting for the next one in the meantime.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...formatting-tool.3674375/page-10#post-59075512


----------



## TexasChick123

ScubaCat said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...formatting-tool.3674375/page-10#post-59075512



Hey now! I was right with mine!!!  @Lola_Stark24 best of luck on the hunt.


----------



## jjwelch24

Bambi19 said:


> Wow that's a long time for sure- I feel your pain!


Thanks.  I did not hear anything today so it's going to be at least 38 days.


----------



## Gryhndmom

DisneyMomKelli said:


> DisneyMomKelli---$135-$21890-150-BLT-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/19



Congrats and welcome home fellow BLT owner!


----------



## TexasChick123

jjwelch24 said:


> Thanks.  I did not hear anything today so it's going to be at least 38 days.



You should have your broker follow up and see what’s going on. They have lost contracts before...


----------



## jjwelch24

TexasChick123 said:


> You should have your broker follow up and see what’s going on. They have lost contracts before...


Thanks.  I did ask them and they told me to just wait.  If I don’t hear on Monday I will follow up again.


----------



## Jerry5788

jjwelch24 said:


> Thanks.  I did ask them and they told me to just wait.  If I don’t hear on Monday I will follow up again.



Surprising I’d expect them to check with title company given it’s been what 35 days?


----------



## Amanda Sam

jjwelch24 said:


> You have to give them notice at least 30 days before closing, but they actually have until closing to exercise the ROFR.  However, I think most of the time they either waive or exercise the ROFR within 30 days.  Not for us though.
> 
> Fidelity told me they usually get a lot of them on Fridays and Mondays so hopefully we will hear today.



Fidelity has been painfully slow for me throughout this whole process. Their title company has been so slow, too.  Everything that has to go out to anywhere (ROFR, title company, etc) has taken several days to a week longer than it should’ve. Here’s my timeline so far:

Offer placed and accepted: 1/25
Signed contract: 1/26
Sent to Disney for ROFR: 2/2
Passed ROFR: 2/19
Closing docs received and returned: 4/11 

And we still haven’t actually closed. I haven’t heard a response from the title Co or fidelity lately. Emailed the title Co on Tuesday and fidelity yesterday morning. I had heard fidelity would be “slower” but I didn’t expect to move this slow!


----------



## Drewferin

At least your alot closer to the end than a lot of the rest of us stuck in RoFR ... 

I'm almost starting to double guess my 180 points decision... Maybe I should have found a 200 point contract... The mind starts to play games with you are you wait and search the web...


----------



## TexasChick123

jjwelch24 said:


> Thanks.  I did ask them and they told me to just wait.  If I don’t hear on Monday I will follow up again.



Um...no. It’s your decision, but I would tell them you want this followed up on. They’re not doing this for free, and they need to check at this point. Again, your decision, but I wouldn’t sit on it too long.


----------



## NHLFAN

Amanda Sam said:


> Fidelity has been painfully slow for me throughout this whole process. Their title company has been so slow, too.  Everything that has to go out to anywhere (ROFR, title company, etc) has taken several days to a week longer than it should’ve. Here’s my timeline so far:
> 
> Offer placed and accepted: 1/25
> Signed contract: 1/26
> Sent to Disney for ROFR: 2/2
> Passed ROFR: 2/19
> Closing docs received and returned: 4/11
> 
> And we still haven’t actually closed. I haven’t heard a response from the title Co or fidelity lately. Emailed the title Co on Tuesday and fidelity yesterday morning. I had heard fidelity would be “slower” but I didn’t expect to move this slow!



Sorry for your delay...Which Title company is handling your contract? Not too sure how much of your delay is actually being caused by Fidelity as it looks like the delay might be in the hands of the Sellers/Title company. At this point I would suggesting not only emailing them daily but to also call them to get an update.


----------



## pangyal

Updated !

I only skipped putting one on the list while we wait for the formatting to be fixed...if I missed anyone else, please let me know!


----------



## jjwelch24

TexasChick123 said:


> Um...no. It’s your decision, but I would tell them you want this followed up on. They’re not doing this for free, and they need to check at this point. Again, your decision, but I wouldn’t sit on it too long.


Thanks.  I sent them another email message today asking them to check on Monday.  I will let everyone know what I find out on Monday.


----------



## NHLFAN

NHLFAN said:


> Let's see if this AKV DEC contract passes ROFR . Paid a few hundred $ more than we wanted so hopefully Disney passes on it.
> 
> NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5



... just over two weeks now ...


----------



## TeeKo

NHLFAN said:


> ... just over two weeks now ...



Good luck!
I’ve got another AKV December UY out there now.
Would love news that an AKV December made it through...


----------



## rootbeerkid

rootbeerkid---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Sep-0/16, 15/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/9

New owner.  Looking forward to being welcomed home!


----------



## PlaneCrazy

Amanda Sam said:


> Fidelity has been painfully slow for me throughout this whole process. Their title company has been so slow, too.  Everything that has to go out to anywhere (ROFR, title company, etc) has taken several days to a week longer than it should’ve. Here’s my timeline so far:
> 
> Offer placed and accepted: 1/25
> Signed contract: 1/26
> Sent to Disney for ROFR: 2/2
> Passed ROFR: 2/19
> Closing docs received and returned: 4/11
> 
> And we still haven’t actually closed. I haven’t heard a response from the title Co or fidelity lately. Emailed the title Co on Tuesday and fidelity yesterday morning. I had heard fidelity would be “slower” but I didn’t expect to move this slow!




We bought BLT through DVC Resale Market and they had Magic Vacation Title handle the closing.  

Offer placed/accepted: 1/29
Closed: 3/6
Membership docs from Disney: 3/21
DVC trip booked: 3/31


----------



## Bambi19

rootbeerkid said:


> rootbeerkid---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Sep-0/16, 15/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/9
> 
> New owner.  Looking forward to being welcomed home!


Congrats!!


----------



## jenr812

ScubaCat said:


> Could you format that with the link on post #1?  Nice deal, BTW!


Sorry, I'm usually much better at following directions 

jenr812---$98-$14303-130-AKV-Sep-26/17, 260/18, 130/19- sent 4/2

Getting worried now


----------



## ScubaCat

jenr812 said:


> Sorry, I'm usually much better at following directions
> 
> jenr812---$98-$14303-130-AKV-Sep-26/17, 260/18, 130/19- sent 4/2
> 
> Getting worried now



It's ok.  A correctly formatted string increases your odds of passing by at least 0.002%, so that's a plus, right?


----------



## MickeyReeds

DisneyMomKelli said:


> DisneyMomKelli---$135-$21890-150-BLT-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/19


Congrats!!! This gives me a little hope for mine! Very similar points and price! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jenr812

ScubaCat said:


> It's ok.  A correctly formatted string increases your odds of passing by at least 0.002%, so that's a plus, right?


I'll take any increase in my favor for sure  If anyone is interested, I am using Fidelity and First American Title Company.


----------



## AmandaCT

AmandaCT---$100-$7630-70-SSR-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 140/18, 70/19- sent 4/11


----------



## motherof5

evenstephen said:


> Thought I'd post this in case the information is helpful.  Not totally surprised that it was taken, but disappointed nonetheless.  The hunt goes on . . .
> 
> evenstephen---$107-$13465-120-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 120/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/6


So sorry.  I was lucky a few months ago and got for $100 and it had last year and this year points.  Never makes sense what they take.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

jenr812 said:


> I'll take any increase in my favor for sure  If anyone is interested, I am using Fidelity and First American Title Company.


I am currently using both of them.  And If I had not been emailing both of them consistently I don't think I would have gotten anywhere.  Email and ask.  AND keep emailing.  They both are slow. VERY slow.
Good Luck


----------



## tinks624

rootbeerkid said:


> rootbeerkid---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Sep-0/16, 15/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 3/26, passed 4/9
> 
> New owner.  Looking forward to being welcomed home!


Congratulations! You’re giving me hope that my OKW(E) for 70 pts will pass.. it was sent 4/15.


----------



## Jerry5788

Wanna be Ariel said:


> I am currently using both of them.  And If I had not been emailing both of them consistently I don't think I would have gotten anywhere.  Email and ask.  AND keep emailing.  They both are slow. VERY slow.
> Good Luck



That’s funny as I think first American is one of the more expensive closing companies


----------



## Bambi19

I think I read that we can request title companies? I wonder if I should request Magic Vacation Title since I'm working with Fidelity.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Bambi19 said:


> I think I read that we can request title companies? I wonder if I should request Magic Vacation Title since I'm working with Fidelity.



Yup, you can request a specific title company when the broker lets you know that your offer was accepted.  I used David C. Sweet when I worked with Fidelity.


----------



## Bambi19

iheartglaciers said:


> Yup, you can request a specific title company when the broker lets you know that your offer was accepted.  I used David C. Sweet when I worked with Fidelity.


Thanks! I'm guessing it's too late then since it's been sent to ROFR? I haven't seen any mentioning of any title company from our emails.


----------



## Bambi19

I sent a request for them anyway... I think it's not too late.


----------



## jjwelch24

jjwelch24---$85-$17226-170-AUL-Jun-0/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 3/16, passed 4/23

PASSED!  After 38 days.


----------



## Jerry5788

jjwelch24 said:


> jjwelch24---$85-$17226-170-AUL-Jun-0/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 3/16, passed 4/23
> 
> PASSED!  After 38 days.



Wow congrats! They really made you wait huh


----------



## MTOB88

jjwelch24 said:


> jjwelch24---$85-$17226-170-AUL-Jun-0/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 3/16, passed 4/23
> 
> PASSED!  After 38 days.


Amazing news. Congratulations!!


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19 said:


> I sent a request for them anyway... I think it's not too late.


It was too late.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

jjwelch24 said:


> jjwelch24---$85-$17226-170-AUL-Jun-0/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 3/16, passed 4/23
> 
> PASSED!  After 38 days.



Congratulations! 38 days!!! And here I am feeling stressed at 9 days!


----------



## Bambi19

jjwelch24 said:


> jjwelch24---$85-$17226-170-AUL-Jun-0/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 3/16, passed 4/23
> 
> PASSED!  After 38 days.


Awesome!!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

jjwelch24 said:


> jjwelch24---$85-$17226-170-AUL-Jun-0/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 3/16, passed 4/23
> 
> PASSED!  After 38 days.



Congratulations! There must be something going on with Aulani right now. I'm at three weeks for ROFR on my Aulani contract tomorrow. That's much longer than the three other contracts I've bought recently (including an Aulani contract). Of course I read your post after I had pinged the broker this morning to see what's going on.


----------



## jjwelch24

Bruin_mouse said:


> Congratulations! There must be something going on with Aulani right now. I'm at three weeks for ROFR on my Aulani contract tomorrow. That's much longer than the three other contracts I've bought recently (including an Aulani contract). Of course I read your post after I had pinged the broker this morning to see what's going on.


I was surprised how long it took.  I haven't seen any Aulani contracts taken either so I'm not sure why it took so long.


----------



## ScubaCat

jjwelch24 said:


> I was surprised how long it took.  I haven't seen any Aulani contracts taken either so I'm not sure why it took so long.



The price was so low vs. retail that they were trying to find a buyer for a flip.


----------



## tinks624

jjwelch24 said:


> jjwelch24---$85-$17226-170-AUL-Jun-0/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 3/16, passed 4/23
> 
> PASSED!  After 38 days.


Wow! That took forever! Congratulations!!


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Offered accepted!  Now the waiting begins......

Gilbert Loo---$103-$23966-220-AKV-Oct-0/16, 55/17, 100/18, 220/19- sent 4/23


----------



## dbehnken80

dbehnken80---$70-$16110-200-HH-Feb-0/17, 183/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/17


----------



## motherof5

BW18 said:


> Congrats! Go Bills!


congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$113-$25826-210-BWV-Jun-0/17, 420/18, 210/19- sent 4/3, passed 4/9


Wow.  Congratulations haven't heard of a turn around as quickly as yours.


----------



## motherof5

TexasChick123 said:


> Yay! I’m so happy for you. I’m guessing they’re taking my very similar contract, but so far, I’ve heard nothing but crickets over here.


congratulations.  That was a quick turnaround time


----------



## motherof5

David Petersen said:


> Can't post this into the Jan-March 2018 thread, so perhaps someone can update.
> 
> Heard last night (04/09) that we passed ROFR. Much quicker than I was expecting. Can't wait to finalize the paperwork and start planning.


Congratulations.  I passed mine last month as well.  Can't wait to visit for the first time.


----------



## motherof5

MTOB88 said:


> Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11


So sorry.  Sending pixie dust for you for next time.


----------



## motherof5

JV63 said:


> Well, after 30 days in ROFR Disney decided to take our OKW contract today  On to the next.
> 
> JV63---$80-$22215-270-OKW-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 49/19, 270/20-Seller pays 18/19 MF- sent 3/12, taken 4/12


So sorry would have thought this would have passed.  Guess we don't know Disney's thinking


----------



## motherof5

Babydreamz said:


> babydreamz---$99-$13763-125-SSR-Dec-125/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 4/6, passed 4/13
> 
> Passed in exactly 1 week. That must mean we overpaid. But I'm still happy.


Looks like a great contract with 2017 points.  Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Lola_Stark42 said:


> So jealous of everyone that passed ROFR so quickly. Coming up on two weeks tomorrow. Chances of it passing after that seem to go down.


Don't think that way.  I waited over 3 weeks for my AK and it passed last month


----------



## MTOB88

motherof5 said:


> So sorry.  Sending pixie dust for you for next time.


 Thank you going to apply that magical pixie to our BW we are on day 10 ...


----------



## Lgarland86

First time buyer! Hope this Dec use year doesn’t make the mouse like it 

Lgarland86---$103-$11602-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/24


----------



## NHLFAN

Lgarland86 said:


> First time buyer! Hope this Dec use year doesn’t make the mouse like it
> 
> Lgarland86---$103-$11602-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/24



Hope this passes for you!


----------



## Drewferin

Kinda quiet from DVD here lately...


----------



## Jerry5788

Drewferin said:


> Kinda quiet from DVD here lately...



Wonder if we should be worried or happy.....hopefully these markets are having people rescind DVC direct purchases so our resales pass!


----------



## MTOB88

Drewferin said:


> Kinda quiet from DVD here lately...



Eerie


----------



## Bambi19

Drewferin said:


> Kinda quiet from DVD here lately...


So many crickets in my inbox.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bambi19 said:


> So many crickets in my inbox.



Who ever knows what the heck is going on over there. They did get a new big boss, so maybe that’s it? I have no idea.


----------



## Drewferin

Well I decided to geek out due to impatiently waiting.

For AKV the average pass time in this forum thread has been 13.6 days (9 days is the shortest and 19 days the longest; average price $101.2). The average AKV Taken time has been 22.83 days (Shortest wait is 20 days and the longest is 24 days; average price $97.5). The average Outstanding time for those whom haven't heard has been 18.85 days (Shortest is 5 days and the longest is 42 days;average price $101).

So my take aways are (1) Passing normally happens within 2 weeks (2) Over 19 days you will most likely have your contract Taken (3) I need to get back to work...


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Drewferin said:


> Well I decided to geek out due to impatiently waiting.
> 
> For AKV the average pass time in this forum thread has been 13.6 days (9 days is the shortest and 19 days the longest; average price $101.2). The average AKV Taken time has been 22.83 days (Shortest wait is 20 days and the longest is 24 days; average price $97.5). The average Outstanding time for those whom haven't heard has been 18.85 days (Shortest is 5 days and the longest is 42 days;average price $101).
> 
> So my take aways are (1) Passing normally happens within 2 weeks (2) Over 19 days you will most likely have your contract Taken (3) I need to get back to work...



Love it.  I was actually thinking about doing this but I don’t have any free time until Fri.  

We had an AKV taken on day 21 (I never added it to the forum back in Feb).  I am trying for OKW this time and I am not optimistic at this point. I think I will be shocked if it passes.  I am only on day 13 but I just don’t have a good feeling about it.


----------



## AmandaCT

AmandaCT said:


> AmandaCT---$100-$7630-70-SSR-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 140/18, 70/19- sent 4/11



Buyer decided to not sell, done before we heard from Disney so not sure if it would have passed.


----------



## Eastcoast02

Crazy to think just last April we bought 160 pts at AKL for $79/pt, and nearly all passed.  Now its over $100 and even then there's a good chance they'll take it.  I know big things ahead for Disney but it definitely makes any add on decisions more difficult (already did a 25pt add on direct), but I still like to look.


----------



## DaveNan

AmandaCT said:


> Buyer decided to not sell, done before we heard from Disney so not sure if it would have passed.


Sorry,  I am surprised we don't see this more often.  This is why I am nervous all the way up to closing.  The seller has some protection with the escrow money, but the buyer has none.  Either Disney or the seller can stop the process!


----------



## Calculator

I emailed DVCRESALEMARKET for an update as my offer has been with Disney since 31st March. 

They had no update other than there were many other contracts that had been sent off before mine and they were still waiting to hear on those.....great...

I think mine will be nabbed but I just want to be put out of my misery.


----------



## TexasChick123

AmandaCT said:


> Buyer decided to not sell, done before we heard from Disney so not sure if it would have passed.



This is so aggravating that they are just walking away. What’s even more annoying is that you have no recourse at all. I’m sorry.


----------



## hoserland

hoserland---$115-$20040-160-AKV-Dec-102/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/24

Paying a premium to make sure it gets out of ROFR fast and current points.


----------



## tinks624

AmandaCT said:


> Buyer decided to not sell, done before we heard from Disney so not sure if it would have passed.


So sorry to hear this! What a disappointment.


----------



## Renee H

Drewferin said:


> Well I decided to geek out due to impatiently waiting.
> 
> For AKV the average pass time in this forum thread has been 13.6 days (9 days is the shortest and 19 days the longest; average price $101.2). The average AKV Taken time has been 22.83 days (Shortest wait is 20 days and the longest is 24 days; average price $97.5). The average Outstanding time for those whom haven't heard has been 18.85 days (Shortest is 5 days and the longest is 42 days;average price $101).
> 
> So my take aways are (1) Passing normally happens within 2 weeks (2) Over 19 days you will most likely have your contract Taken (3) I need to get back to work...


Wow... that’s great info!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

DizneyLizzy---$109-$11998-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/24

First time buyer...interested to see how the whole process goes down!  Thanks for all of the posts - it's helped me figure out what to expect.


----------



## rwthompson82

rwthompson82---$135-$19065-130-VGF-Aug-0/16, 6/17, 124/18, 130/19- taken 4/25


----------



## Matty B13

rwthompson82 said:


> rwthompson82---$135-$19065-130-VGF-Aug-0/16, 6/17, 124/18, 130/19- taken 4/25


Sorry your contract got taken, hope another one comes up for you soon.


----------



## Jerry5788

rwthompson82 said:


> rwthompson82---$135-$19065-130-VGF-Aug-0/16, 6/17, 124/18, 130/19- taken 4/25



So sorry to hear! When did you submit it?


----------



## MTOB88

Jerry5788 said:


> So sorry to hear! When did you submit it?


  Sorry it was taken. So frustrating to have to start over.


----------



## TexasChick123

rwthompson82 said:


> rwthompson82---$135-$19065-130-VGF-Aug-0/16, 6/17, 124/18, 130/19- taken 4/25



Hmmm...this one surprises me. Sorry this happened, and best of luck going forward. When did you submit it for ROFR consideration?


----------



## Lola_Stark42

rwthompson82 said:


> rwthompson82---$135-$19065-130-VGF-Aug-0/16, 6/17, 124/18, 130/19- taken 4/25



Sorry to hear. Yours was submitted the same day as mine. *gulp*


----------



## Jerry5788

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Sorry to hear. Yours was submitted the same day as mine. *gulp*



Different properties different backlogs hopefully!


----------



## Gryhndmom

rwthompson82 said:


> rwthompson82---$135-$19065-130-VGF-Aug-0/16, 6/17, 124/18, 130/19- taken 4/25



Wow...I was thinking this should have passes. Keep trying!


----------



## tinks624

I have a newbie question, how are you contacted with the news of passing or taking? Email or phone?


----------



## Gryhndmom

tinks624 said:


> I have a newbie question, how are you contacted with the news of passing or taking? Email or phone?



We got an email from the resale company


----------



## JV63

tinks624 said:


> I have a newbie question, how are you contacted with the news of passing or taking? Email or phone?



Depends on how your resale company does things. Mine (DVC Resale Market) will email me if we pass with some more info like next steps, but my agent will call me personally if it's taken.


----------



## Jerry5788

tinks624 said:


> I have a newbie question, how are you contacted with the news of passing or taking? Email or phone?


 
I was contacted by email from the broker when I passed. What I have heard is that typically you get a call if you are taken and usually its from the title company


----------



## disneyeveryyear

AmandaCT said:


> Buyer decided to not sell, done before we heard from Disney so not sure if it would have passed.



  Boo.

I placed an offer last night and when I looked this morning it was gone from the website.  I called and apparently the seller got cold feet and decided not to sell, so I was off to looking again.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

After 3 offers placed in the last 18 hours, and we finally had one accepted.  

First contract was pulled from market by seller with cold feet, second one accepted an offer minutes before I made mine, third was finally accepted.

As soon as I get a contract signed, I will add it here.  Heaven knows, I don't want to jinx it.


----------



## darby888

Since moving to NC from CA a few years back, I knew an HHI add-on might be in my future, . But today, day 12, I am officially anxious.
Offer was accepted on Thurs 4/12.....

darby888---$75-$8971-100-HHI-June-7/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/13


----------



## ajjonesehc

> rwthompson82---$135-$19065-130-VGF-Aug-0/16, 6/17, 124/18, 130/19- taken 4/25


Boo!  I was hoping this one would go through!  Hopefully another one pops up.



darby888 said:


> darby888---$75-$8971-100-HHI-June-7/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/13


Best of luck!


----------



## darby888

ajjonesehc said:


> Boo!  I was hoping this one would go through!  Hopefully another one pops up.
> 
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you I’m really not good at this. Last week I was fine. This week, I’m thinking if this sale doesn’t go through I’m might just purchase it direct on my next trip to WDW next month in 3 weeks. Anyone know, is that the way to do it or is it just as easy to purchase direct over the phone?


----------



## Jerry5788

darby888 said:


> Thank you I’m really not good at this. Last week I was fine. This week, I’m thinking if this sale doesn’t go through I’m might just purchase it direct on my next trip to WDW next month in 3 weeks. Anyone know, is that the way to do it or is it just as easy to purchase direct over the phone?



Hopefully the Disney ROFR staff don't read these posts!

I think you can do it either way - my guess is only benefit doing at WDW is you might get some free perks (ice cream?) and extra fast passes.


----------



## JV63

Jerry5788 said:


> Hopefully the Disney ROFR staff don't read these posts!
> 
> I think you can do it either way - my guess is only benefit doing at WDW is you might get some free perks (ice cream?) and extra fast passes.



LOL. We went back and forth between direct and resale and in the end the "perks" weren't enough to justify the price differences. Yes, buying direct you'll get more years on a new property but for us that wasn't a big deal either. For add-on points going direct is not a bad option. First time buyers, like we would have been, just made it too expensive for the points we wanted. But we did get a gift card and fast passes for our time


----------



## ajjonesehc

If you have plenty of time on your next trip, then I'd do it there.  If for nothing but the extra fast-passes.  If you're adding on, then you can easily do that over the phone with them sending you the closing documents.  I'm not so sure about a first time purchase.


----------



## darby888

Actually, my first purchase in ‘09 was for a  160pt VGC contract that was purchased direct. The resort hadn’t opened yet & CA notaries refused to complete our paperwork as nothing could be left blank. We had a trip planned to WDW so we just waited & Disney took care of the paperwork. I loved the DVC center at SSR, they really make everything so pleasant & easy. Of course, at a top dollar price! Fast forward to ‘13, knowing we’d be moving to NC & finally learning about the resale market, we sold VGC, and turned around & purchased a 175pt SSR resale contract & pocketed $4k. I like all the resorts and even like a split stay.
But HHI is different and we like going there for certain holidays (I’ve paid cash for the nights I couldn’t get) I’m realizing right now, just writing here has calmed me. For this pending contract, I’d be saving about $3k, which help justify the higher annual dues. And I’m seeing from other posts, there are many that have to try a few times to finally succeed. Guess,  I just need to summon my patience....


----------



## motherof5

MTOB88 said:


> Thank you going to apply that magical pixie to our BW we are on day 10 ...


Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Renee H

Jerry5788 said:


> Hopefully the Disney ROFR staff don't read these posts!
> 
> I think you can do it either way - my guess is only benefit doing at WDW is you might get some free perks (ice cream?) and extra fast passes.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> Hopefully the Disney ROFR staff don't read these posts!
> 
> I think you can do it either way - my guess is only benefit doing at WDW is you might get some free perks (ice cream?) and extra fast passes.



You can get the free FP+ and ice cream, go home to think about it, and then buy resale.  Best of both worlds!


----------



## DaveNan

ScubaCat said:


> You can get the free FP+ and ice cream, go home to think about it, and then buy resale.  Best of both worlds!


You may get a gift card too?  When talking to the sales guides in resort lobbies or in the parks, they quite often will offer gift cards too!  If you call to schedule something, you likely won't get offered a gift card.


----------



## DaveNan

DaveNan said:


> Sorry,  I am surprised we don't see this more often.  This is why I am nervous all the way up to closing.  The seller has some protection with the escrow money, but the buyer has none.  Either Disney or the seller can stop the process!


I got my paperwork on a property 14 days ago.  My signed contract and cashiers check were at the title company 1 week ago.  They are still waiting on the sellers paperwork.  I did email yesterday and was told today the seller was getting the paperwork signed and notarized today.  I hope it is just a priorities/busy life situation and not cold feet at the alter.


----------



## MTOB88

DaveNan said:


> I got my paperwork on a property 14 days ago.  My signed contract and cashiers check were at the title company 1 week ago.  They are still waiting on the sellers paperwork.  I did email yesterday and was told today the seller was getting the paperwork signed and notarized today.  I hope it is just a priorities/busy life situation and not cold feet at the alter.


I could not imagine if that were to happen.


----------



## iheartglaciers

DaveNan said:


> You may get a gift card too?  When talking to the sales guides in resort lobbies or in the parks, they quite often will offer gift cards too!  If you call to schedule something, you likely won't get offered a gift card.



I booked a tour back in November in MK and they offered a $100 gift card!


----------



## Moonlight Graham

ScubaCat said:


> You can get the free FP+ and ice cream, go home to think about it, and then buy resale.  Best of both worlds!



This is what we did -- although it wasn’t planned that way. We did the DVC tour while we were on a trip to get the fast passes.  We listened to why we should buy CCV and were obviously interested in DVC.  Then we went home, ran the numbers and explored our options and decided that resale was the way to go for us.  The fast passes and $100 gift card were appreciated, and justified spending an hour hearing the sales pitch, but they were not sufficient to justify the premium for buying direct in our case.

I understand why people buy direct to get the perks.  Believe me, I’d love access to the Moonlight Magic events and AP discounts, but at the end of the day, the membership perks would have only cost us more money. We would have been booking extra trips to take advantage of Moonlight Magic and we don’t currently go enough to justify buying APs (even with the discount).  But if we were booking an extra trip each year for Moonlight Magic, then we could justify buying the APs, then we could justify additional trips because we would have the APs and next thing you know, we'd need more points... 

i’ve spent a lot of time thinking about it and I believe Disney is actually leaving money on the table by shutting us out of membership perks because I think we’d end up spending much more money than it would cost them to offer the benefits, but I’m sure they have folks much smarter than me that are running the numbers.  

In any event, we’re excited about closing on our first contract and booking a trip on our points.  As I said in my initial post on these boards, I’m indebted to this group as all of you provide the information that allowed us to make an informed buying decision.  So for that, I say thank you!


----------



## blacklablover

Apologies for being late but only just found thread.  Going by previous comments it looks as if it may well be taken.  Many more fish in the sea 

Blacklablover---$90-$18750-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 36/18, 200/19- sent 4/12


----------



## JV63

Moonlight Graham said:


> This is what we did -- although it wasn’t planned that way. We did the DVC tour while we were on a trip to get the fast passes.  We listened to why we should buy CCV and were obviously interested in DVC.  Then we went home, ran the numbers and explored our options and decided that resale was the way to go for us.  The fast passes and $100 gift card were appreciated, and justified spending an hour hearing the sales pitch, but they were not sufficient to justify the premium for buying direct in our case.



That was exactly us on our last trip earlier this year. Figured for an hour of our time, $100 gift card and extra FP+ it was worth it. It did give us some ideas on what we would like to get out of DVC and it helped make our mind up about 1) finally getting it and 2) going with resale. Looking forward to using it for the first time next year.


----------



## ten50

ten50 said:


> ten50---$130-$14322-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/12



passed 4/26


----------



## Drewferin

ten50 said:


> passed 4/26



Woot woot!!


----------



## Jerry5788

ten50 said:


> passed 4/26



Submitted the day after mine - don't feel so great about my SSR odds 

But congrats!


----------



## ScubaCat

blacklablover said:


> Apologies for being late but only just found thread.  Going by previous comments it looks as if it may well be taken.  Many more fish in the sea
> 
> Blacklablover---$90-$18750-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 36/18, 200/19- sent 4/12



You never know unless you try. Good luck!


----------



## Bambi19

Drewferin said:


> Woot woot!!


This gave me some more hope for some ‘sent 4/11’ passings over the next two days!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

ten50 said:


> passed 4/26


Great deal on poly! You passed quickly too. Congrats and welcome home!


----------



## ALDSMD

Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this here, but in the chance that I can--Can you please recommend which sites to look at for resale?  I only know of one and haven't had any luck in finding what I'm looking for.  Thank you!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Bruin_mouse---$80-$11403-120-AUL-Jun-110/17, 120/18, 120/19- sent 4/3, passed 4/25


----------



## JV63

ALDSMD said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this here, but in the chance that I can--Can you please recommend which sites to look at for resale?  I only know of one and haven't had any luck in finding what I'm looking for.  Thank you!



I've been using DVC Resale Market for a few months now. They've been great with communication and they have quite the amount of listings. Timeshare Store is very good as well from what I've read on the forum.


----------



## Jerry5788

Bruin_mouse said:


> Bruin_mouse---$80-$11403-120-AUL-Jun-110/17, 120/18, 120/19- sent 4/3, passed 4/25



Great price! Even better than that $85 that took 38 days to pass


----------



## jjwelch24

Bruin_mouse said:


> Bruin_mouse---$80-$11403-120-AUL-Jun-110/17, 120/18, 120/19- sent 4/3, passed 4/25


Congratulations.  I'm glad you heard quicker on your AUL than I did.  Great price too.   Now we have to wait for the closing documents.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Thanks @Jerry5788 and @jjwelch24. The ROFR monkey works in mysterious ways.

On my last Aulani contract closing docs came relatively quickly. The only catch is that they were sent by FedEx, if you're using First American. Every other set of closing docs for my other contracts have been by e-mail.


----------



## dfisher9

ALDSMD said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this here, but in the chance that I can--Can you please recommend which sites to look at for resale?  I only know of one and haven't had any luck in finding what I'm looking for.  Thank you!



I like dvcsales.com as they have a pretty large selection like DVC Resale Market, but at a little better pricing.  Getting ready to close on my first contract, and they have been good to work with.


----------



## jjwelch24

Bruin_mouse said:


> Thanks @Jerry5788 and @jjwelch24. The ROFR monkey works in mysterious ways.
> 
> On my last Aulani contract closing docs came relatively quickly. The only catch is that they were sent by FedEx, if you're using First American. Every other set of closing docs for my other contracts have been by e-mail.


I actually just got mine today.  I was very surprised.  Only 3 days after the ROFR was waived.


----------



## ScubaCat

ALDSMD said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this here, but in the chance that I can--Can you please recommend which sites to look at for resale?  I only know of one and haven't had any luck in finding what I'm looking for.  Thank you!



There's a list if you go to the 3rd sticky thread on this forum.


----------



## JayBaileys

jaybaileys---$145-$15813-100-VGF-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/25


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

We're trying again!  Here we go! 

OneLittleSpark2014---$104-$18276-160-AKV-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/27

This one actually matches the UY of our Poly contract, so hopefully this is "the one" that makes it though.  We're also paying quite a bit more than the last one we sent to ROFR, so hopefully it's enough.  Fingers crossed!

Bonus - I'm heading to Disney today for the weekend with my best friend, which should be a great way to pass the time!


----------



## Renee H

dfisher9 said:


> I like dvcsales.com as they have a pretty large selection like DVC Resale Market, but at a little better pricing.  Getting ready to close on my first contract, and they have been good to work with.


Also really liked them!  Had my first resale with them close last month!  Lori was great to work with and pricing is excellent.  Great attention and communication


----------



## disneyeveryyear

ALDSMD said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this here, but in the chance that I can--Can you please recommend which sites to look at for resale?  I only know of one and haven't had any luck in finding what I'm looking for.  Thank you!



I found what I needed from an email from DVCbyresale.  I was able to make an offer and get it accepted before it ever hit the website.  As soon as I know it has gone to ROFR I will be posting it on here.


----------



## MTOB88

Renee H said:


> Also really liked them!  Had my first resale with them close last month!  Lori was great to work with and pricing is excellent.  Great attention and communication


Waiting for rofr with them now. Did they email you when the decision came in?  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't supposed to be tracking the status on their site. I cannot remember my user id so I am unable to sign in and view. Grrr


----------



## disneyeveryyear

dfisher9 said:


> I like dvcsales.com as they have a pretty large selection like DVC Resale Market, but at a little better pricing.  Getting ready to close on my first contract, and they have been good to work with.



Somehow this reseller wasn't even on my radar.  Funny because they had multiple contracts that fit my parameters.  I would have jumped on one of them, but since I didn't see them, I waited and actually got a contract with double points for 2018.  I guess some things are meant to be.


----------



## dfisher9

MTOB88 said:


> Waiting for rofr with them now. Did they email you when the decision came in?  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't supposed to be tracking the status on their site. I cannot remember my user id so I am unable to sign in and view. Grrr



I received an email at 8:15 on a Saturday morning from Lori stating that we had passed and giving the next steps.


----------



## Drewferin

dfisher9 said:


> I received an email at 8:15 on a Saturday morning from Lori stating that we had passed and giving the next steps.



Congrats your so lucky  When did your contract get sent in to Disney for ROFR? 

I'm on day 16 and I find myself refreshing my email probably 500 times a day... So painful but worth the saved $.


----------



## Bambi19

Er.mah.gherd. Nada today so far.... Hoping I get a pass email Saturday morning too. It's been three weeks since I signed everything, 16 days since it was sent.  I really thought I would be okay with waiting. Alas, no.


----------



## MTOB88

Bambi19 said:


> Er.mah.gherd. Nada today so far.... Hoping I get a pass email Saturday morning too. It's been three weeks since I signed everything, 16 days since it was sent.  I really thought I would be okay with waiting. Alas, no.


I am quite impatient as well today.. It does help with the Sunday blues. I actually look forward to Monday because it means I may get an answer.


----------



## Bambi19

MTOB88 said:


> I am quite impatient as well today.. It does help with the Sunday blues. I actually look forward to Monday because it means I may get an answer.


That's true! I look forward to Monday too


----------



## dfisher9

Drewferin said:


> Congrats your so lucky  When did your contract get sent in to Disney for ROFR?
> 
> I'm on day 16 and I find myself refreshing my email probably 500 times a day... So painful but worth the saved $.



I got extremely lucky, as mine was less than a week.


----------



## Drewferin

I like it when I see Dinsey decisions posted daily for somebody in this forum. Makes me think that they are 1 contract closer to mine I hate not seeing progress for somebody...


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Drewferin said:


> Congrats your so lucky  When did your contract get sent in to Disney for ROFR?
> 
> I'm on day 16 and I find myself refreshing my email probably 500 times a day... So painful but worth the saved $.



Drewferin - I totally agree with you.  I am on day 13 and I am refreshing my email all the time.  Sometimes I catch myself doing it and I didn't even realize it.  It is painful.  I also agree that it is nice to see the progress for others because it's 1 contract closer.  Plus, I love it when people get good news.  I hate seeing the bad news.  It is so nice to be able to read the posts of others and know that people understand.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

I thought Fridays always had a lot of action.  It is very quiet today.


----------



## TexasChick123

Reneedisnerd said:


> I thought Fridays always had a lot of action.  It is very quiet today.



It’s been quiet all week. Maybe the ROFR monkey is on vacation this week!


----------



## Drewferin

I want to know the hours Disney ROFR actually work... Eastern Time zone I'm guessing since it's got to be in Orlando. 8 to 5 or 8 to 6. Multiple shifts maybe? We know they work Sats but not Sundays....


----------



## disneyeveryyear

I was able to find a contract within my UY and jumped on it.  I am now joining the club of those waiting for ROFR.

disneyeveryyear---$100-$17493-160-SSR-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 4/27


----------



## eaglesrest

eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27


----------



## Renee H

MTOB88 said:


> Waiting for rofr with them now. Did they email you when the decision came in?  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't supposed to be tracking the status on their site. I cannot remember my user id so I am unable to sign in and view. Grrr


After the 20 day mark or so I’d email and check in.  They knew I was nervous about it.  After Disney passed on mine they told me they were surprised Disney didn’t take it!  Phew!  She said they normally would email to notify but she did call me to tell me mine passed.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

eaglesrest said:


> eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27



Since we both sent SSR on the same day, I hope we both hear soon!


----------



## Calculator

disneyeveryyear said:


> Since we both sent SSR on the same day, I hope we both hear soon!


29 days and counting for my SSR contract! Who knew Disney were such a tease?


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Calculator said:


> 29 days and counting for my SSR contract! Who knew Disney were such a tease?


----------



## LawrenceFamily

We're a long time lurker but we've just had our first contract at AKL accepted! Signed contract, deposit paid - just waiting on confirmation its been sent to ROFR - will post details as soon as confirmed!


----------



## fearthisinc

fearthisinc---$95-$21060-200-SSR-Dec-108/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/26


----------



## Jerry5788

The mouse continues to be awfully quiet


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> The mouse continues to be awfully quiet



They never do anything on Sundays. I would guess the “ROFR department” is closed on Sundays.  Every once in a while, they notify title companies on a Saturday. Who knows what was going on this last week. I’m guessing this next week will ramp up again. I’m scratching my head just like everyone else wondering what the deal was with this last week.


----------



## pangyal

Updated !


----------



## disneyeveryyear

pangyal said:


> Updated !



Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Calculator

$90-$22500-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller pays closing- sent 3/31

Taken 29th April...


----------



## TexasChick123

Calculator said:


> $90-$22500-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller pays closing- sent 3/31
> 
> Taken 29th April...



I’m so sorry. That stinks. Also, on a Sunday? What the heck is going on Disney?!?


----------



## Calculator

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m so sorry. That stinks. Also, on a Sunday? What the heck is going on Disney?!?



Thanks Texas. I know I thought we would hear tomorrow. They took an AKV contract in March too 

We just want to be owners...3rd time lucky hopefully...


----------



## TexasChick123

Calculator said:


> Thanks Texas. I know I thought we would hear tomorrow. They took an AKV contract in March too
> 
> We just want to be owners...3rd time lucky hopefully...



You know, BLT and VGF are extremely nice. I’m not biased or anything...


----------



## Calculator

TexasChick123 said:


> You know, BLT and VGF are extremely nice. I’m not biased or anything...


Haha believe me if I could afford VGF we'd buy there. We're a fan of Victorian theming, we own a Victorian home! They don't make houses like they used to...


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Calculator said:


> $90-$22500-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller pays closing- sent 3/31
> 
> Taken 29th April...



I am so sorry to hear that.  It seems that they are on a buying frenzy right now.


----------



## eaglesrest

Calculator said:


> $90-$22500-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller pays closing- sent 3/31
> 
> Taken 29th April...


Sorry to hear that Calculator. Doesn't bode well for mine now. 

Does the consensus seem to be that if they don't waiver within a week or two then it's pretty much game over as they have a resale buyer?

Third time lucky


----------



## DaveNan

eaglesrest said:


> Sorry to hear that Calculator. Doesn't bode well for mine now.
> 
> Does the consensus seem to be that if they don't waiver within a week or two then it's pretty much game over as they have a resale buyer?
> 
> Third time lucky


That has been the pattern this quarter.  For both ssr and akv the passes have all been 13,13,7,5,19,12,11,13,and 9.   The taken have been 30,25,22(me),21,20,21,22,22,22,24,21,24,23,24.  And the waiting are 33,20,18(me),14,17,13,18,3,3,4,53,49,25,19,15,18,12(me),28,7,6,6,3.   I think some folks failed to let us know what happened. But you never know,  Disney is always adjusting the formula and we could have a new one this week.  There has been lots of speculation on my they are buying ssr and akv.  OTU points, wanting cash rentals for TSL and GE.  This will tell.


----------



## TexasChick123

DaveNan said:


> That has been the pattern this quarter.  For both ssr and akv the passes have all been 13,13,7,5,19,12,11,13,and 9.   The taken have been 30,25,22(me),21,20,21,22,22,22,24,21,24,23,24.  And the waiting are 33,20,18(me),14,17,13,18,3,3,4,53,49,25,19,15,18,12(me),28,7,6,6,3.   I think some folks failed to let us know what happened. But you never know,  Disney is always adjusting the formula and we could have a new one this week.  There has been lots of speculation on my they are buying ssr and akv.  OTU points, wanting cash rentals for TSL and GE.  This will tell.



Also, last week was strangely quiet. A broker told me she didn’t get any notices all week. She works for one of the bigger companies too. And what is GE?


----------



## Spartan86

Galaxy’s Edge AKA GE SWL@DHS which is at WDW.


----------



## MTOB88

TexasChick123 said:


> Also, last week was strangely quiet. A broker told me she didn’t get any noticed all week. She works for one of the bigger companies too. And what is GE?


Ugh...so frustrating. I feel like our timing is just off trying to become 1st time owners and they are not making it easy.  I am almost on a mission at this point. Lol


----------



## TexasChick123

Spartan86 said:


> Galaxy’s Edge AKA GE SWL@DHS which is at WDW.



Thanks! I know the SWL acronym, but GE was new to me. Honestly, I barely remember the name of will be GE. It seems so far away.


----------



## Drewferin

eaglesrest said:


> Sorry to hear that Calculator. Doesn't bode well for mine now.
> 
> Does the consensus seem to be that if they don't waiver within a week or two then it's pretty much game over as they have a resale buyer?
> 
> Third time lucky



Based on my last data crunch for only AKV contracts if you go past day 19 this months it was a 100% Taken. I've seen some people post accepted after day 19 but it's less common. Scroll back until you find this write up. 

I'm at day 19 today in AKV so I'm pretty nervous (Worse than the last 18 days).


----------



## TexasChick123

Drewferin said:


> Based on my last data crunch for only AKV contracts if you go past day 19 this months it was a 100% Taken. I've seen some people post accepted after day 19 but it's less common. Scroll back until you find this write up.
> 
> I'm at day 19 today in AKV so I'm pretty nervous (Worse than the last 18 days).



Good luck!!!


----------



## Calculator

Cheers for the commiserations. Back on the horse, my 3rd horse now. Bring it home Bullseye.

Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eaglesrest said:


> Sorry to hear that Calculator. Doesn't bode well for mine now.
> 
> Does the consensus seem to be that if they don't waiver within a week or two then it's pretty much game over as they have a resale buyer?
> 
> Third time lucky



That's been the trend recently but it's not always how it goes.  During other times they've given the ROFR reply quickly and waited to give the pass reply up to 30 days.  Part of the fun of waiting on ROFR!



Calculator said:


> Cheers for the commiserations. Back on the horse, my 3rd horse now. Bring it home Bullseye.
> 
> Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30



Keep throwing them back at them!  Eventually one will slide thru.


----------



## blacklablover

In my limited knowledge I don’t believe Disney has one ‘fixed’ strategy but more of a variable one in which the parameters change dependent on what their needs are at that precise moment in time.  What I am sure of is that it is the agents who peddle the line that ‘Disney will ROFR at that price per point’.  I am not saying that price is irrelevant but that it is not the sole reason for ROFR.  You only have to look at contracts that have been taken that we’re way more expensive than some at the same resort.  I would be very surprised and disappointed if Disney were limited as to their business strategy.
I am on my first contract at ROFR and I suspect it has been taken but I actually enjoy the chase.  Heck next time I may even change my resort and try a curve ball.


----------



## ajjonesehc

blacklablover said:


> In my limited knowledge I don’t believe Disney has one ‘fixed’ strategy but more of a variable one in which the parameters change dependent on what their needs are at that precise moment in time.  What I am sure of is that it is the agents who peddle the line that ‘Disney will ROFR at that price per point’.  I am not saying that price is irrelevant but that it is not the sole reason for ROFR.  You only have to look at contracts that have been taken that we’re way more expensive than some at the same resort.  I would be very surprised and disappointed if Disney were limited as to their business strategy.
> I am on my first contract at ROFR and I suspect it has been taken but I actually enjoy the chase.  Heck next time I may even change my resort and try a curve ball.


I agree with this thought.  Right now they appear to be buying SSR and AKV, yet on the last thread there was a ridiculously low priced VGF slipped through.  I think there are variables that lend itself to Disney exercising ROFR, but up until now the only people who know what those are work for Disney.  Unfortunately, by the time we have sufficient data to make an educated guess, they may have switched strategies completely.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

DizneyLizzy---$101-$5550-50-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 27/19, 50/20- sent 4/30

So I had an OKW-E contract in that I rescinded before my 10 day mark, because we ended up wanting a (much) smaller contract.  We also really wanted SSR. So my OKW-E can be deleted, and this one can be added.  I am nervous due to the # of SSR contracts that have been taken, but I don't know if I've seen any as small as 50 pts. Fingers crossed!

Thanks again for this thread.  It really helps expectations!


----------



## jenr812

Day 28 for my AKV contract  This is only my first attempt - I can’t imagine going through this process multiple times  I want it to pass so badly.


----------



## JV63

jenr812 said:


> Day 28 for my AKV contract  This is only my first attempt - I can’t imagine going through this process multiple times  I want it to pass so badly.



Good luck. We're on our 4th contract. First one went through quickly and thought, hey this is easy fun stuff. The last two I had to wait almost the full 30 days (24 and 30) and Disney took them. We're on day 10 of this latest one. Hope to hear something this week because as others have pointed out, the longer it takes the less the odds seem to be in your favor.


----------



## Beesknees6

Calculator said:


> Cheers for the commiserations. Back on the horse, my 3rd horse now. Bring it home Bullseye.
> 
> Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30


Good luck!


----------



## darby888

Ugh!, I'm cracking....Just called DVC and put my name on a waitlist for 100pts at HHI since there's a 7 person waitlist!....I wonder if he meant for all use years or just the one I'm requesting. If I do decide to go direct at $121, does anyone know if you still get current year's points without pay annual dues (It was a bonus when I purchased direct the first time in '09). I figure if my resale contract doesn't go thru, my savings isn't as great as if I were adding with say SSR or AKV & I might as well get the same use year.....Now if it does go thru, I'll also have points almost right away and still save some.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

darby888 said:


> Ugh!, I'm cracking....Just called DVC and put my name on a waitlist for 100pts at HHI since there's a 7 person waitlist!....I wonder if he meant for all use years or just the one I'm requesting. If I do decide to go direct at $121, does anyone know if you still get current year's points without pay annual dues (It was a bonus when I purchased direct the first time in '09). I figure if my resale contract doesn't go thru, my savings isn't as great as if I were adding with say SSR or AKV & I might as well get the same use year.....Now if it does go thru, I'll also have points almost right away and still save some.



What you get is current UY points so it all depends on your UY and when the points are available.  That is what DVC has always done - you receive current points.  Annual dues are on a calendar year though.  You would pay pro-rated 2018 calculation based on the date you signed the contract.  The exception they make is that you can bank the points up until the last day of the UY - it's not required to bank 4 months before the end of the UY.


----------



## LawrenceFamily

LawrenceFamily---$95-$22460-230-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 86/19, 230/20- sent 4/30

1st attempt - looking on here it looks as though Disney are taking a lot at SSR and AKL so not confident this will pass but we'll soon see!


----------



## darby888

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What you get is current UY points so it all depends on your UY and when the points are available.  That is what DVC has always done - you receive current points.  Annual dues are on a calendar year though.  You would pay pro-rated 2018 calculation based on the date you signed the contract.  The exception they make is that you can bank the points up until the last day of the UY - it's not required to bank 4 months before the end of the UY.


I want a August use year, so if this were completed prior to Aug, would I get another allotment of points come August but only pay for annual dues for one of them come this Jan.


----------



## Beesknees6

Beesknees6---$110-$25197-215-BWV-Feb-17/17, 138/18, 215/19, 215/20- sent 4/4, passed 4/17

I’m behind since I had to change my user name...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

darby888 said:


> I want a August use year, so if this were completed prior to Aug, would I get another allotment of points come August but only pay for annual dues for one of them come this Jan.



If it happens prior to August 1st you will receive 2017 points which you can bank into your 2018 UY.  The dues will be calculated on your 100 points and pro-rated for the remainder of 2018 from the date you sign the contract and you would receive a bill for those dues approx 6 weeks after you sign and return the paperwork.  In January you will owe the 2019 calculation for dues.


----------



## JV63

Beesknees6 said:


> Beesknees6---$110-$25197-215-BWV-Feb-17/17, 138/18, 215/19, 215/20- sent 4/4, passed 4/17
> 
> I’m behind since I had to change my user name...



Congrats. Nice contact. Love the BW/BC area.


----------



## Bambi19

Disney ROFR: "Okay we are deciding on your contract, if you don’t hear from us within 30 days...”

Buyer: “Call our broker? the title company?”

Disney ROFR: "... just wait longer."
---
I'm only on day 19, but


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Bambi19 said:


> Disney ROFR: "Okay we are deciding on your contract, if you don’t hear from us within 30 days...”
> 
> Buyer: “Call our broker? the title company?”
> 
> Disney ROFR: "... just wait longer."
> ---
> I'm only on day 19, but



I tried that. Contacted title company AND broker. Both told me to wait longer. On day 26/27 or something. If I don’t hear by the end of this week I give up.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Really, nothing passed or taken today?


----------



## Beesknees6

JV63 said:


> Congrats. Nice contact. Love the BW/BC area.


Me too... own a small contract at BW so this add on is nice!


----------



## Drewferin

Ughhh well day 19 came and went. I have a bad feeling about my AKV contract now based on passes this month


----------



## dbehnken80

darby888 said:


> Just called DVC and put my name on a waitlist for 100pts at HHI since there's a 7 person waitlist!


This has me pretty anxious.  Didn't know there was an active waitlist for HHI.  Crossing my fingers that my offer sneaks through.


----------



## Bambi19

Drewferin said:


> Ughhh well day 19 came and went. I have a bad feeling about my AKV contract now based on passes this month


me toooo...


----------



## Jerry5788

dbehnken80 said:


> This has me pretty anxious.  Didn't know there was an active waitlist for HHI.  Crossing my fingers that my offer sneaks through.



Hopefully the waitlist isn’t the same UY as what you are waiting on from ROFR. ..


----------



## Beesknees6

Bambi19 said:


> me toooo...


Me too... I have an AKV submitted on4/11 as well


----------



## Drewferin

I'll take one for the AKV team and accept a taken of you all pass. I almost want 200 points instead of the 180 in ROFR. If only Dinsey worked that way... Sure will be interesting to see what Disney does with all these AKV contracts.


----------



## Beesknees6

Drewferin said:


> I'll take one for the AKV team and accept a taken of you all pass. I almost want 200 points instead of the 180 in ROFR. If only Dinsey worked that way... Sure will be interesting to see what Disney does with all these AKV contracts.


I think it’s for the sole purpose of trying to drive up the resale price!


----------



## ScubaCat

LawrenceFamily said:


> LawrenceFamily---$95-$21850 -230-AKL-Mar-0/18, 86/19, 320/20 - sent 4/30
> 
> 1st attempt - looking on here it looks as though Disney are taking a lot at SSR and AKL so not confident this will pass but we'll soon see!



Could you hit that link in post #1 to reformat that for the list?

Nice deal.. I hope it slips through.  You never know unless you try!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Beesknees6 said:


> Beesknees6---$110-$25197-215-BWV-Feb-17/17, 138/18, 215/19, 215/20- sent 4/4, passed 4/17
> 
> I’m behind since I had to change my user name...



Congratulations!  That seems like a great deal for BWV.


----------



## Beesknees6

disneyeveryyear said:


> Congratulations!  That seems like a great deal for BWV.


Do you think so?  I feel like we slightly overpaid maybe?  But the seller was holding out for weeks and then another buyer started nipping on our heels so we just gave her what she wanted!  We’re ok with it and just want to close!


----------



## ScubaCat

Beesknees6 said:


> Do you think so?  I feel like we slightly overpaid maybe?  But the seller was holding out for weeks and then another buyer started nipping on our heels so we just gave her what she wanted!  We’re ok with it and just want to close!



With direct at $171, that's not overpaying at all.  Just as a very simple calculation, let's say you were holding out for $100.  10*215=$2150.  Is that worth losing the contract over?  

As another option, say you bought direct.  215*171=$36765.  36765-25197=$11568 (maybe take off a few bucks for the 2018 points that are used)  I'd focus on the $11,568 savings, myself


----------



## Beesknees6

ScubaCat said:


> With direct at $171, that's not overpaying at all.  Just as a very simple calculation, let's say you were holding out for $100.  10*215=$2150.  Is that worth losing the contract over?
> 
> As another option, say you bought direct.  215*171=$36765.  36765-25197=$11568 (maybe take off a few bucks for the 2018 points that are used)  I'd focus on the $11,568 savings, myself


Yes... true.  I agree... I’m still stuck on pricing from months ago that escaped me though.  Coulda woulda shoulda!


----------



## ScubaCat

Beesknees6 said:


> Yes... true.  I agree... I’m still stuck on pricing from months ago that escaped me though.  Coulda woulda shoulda!



It ebbs and flows (like the food quality at Disney theme parks. )


----------



## Bambi19

Beesknees6 said:


> Yes... true.  I agree... I’m still stuck on pricing from months ago that escaped me though.  Coulda woulda shoulda!


Looking at prices from just a few months ago is a killer! I feel like I’m three to four months late in trying to buy resale for the first time. Prices and ROFR are way up...


----------



## Bambi19

I've accepted the drunken monkey theory...


----------



## DaveNan

I think the drunken monkey blacked out last week and he hasn’t come to yet.   That’s way we have had no rofr news.


----------



## TexasChick123

DaveNan said:


> I think the drunken monkey blacked out last week and he hasn’t come to yet.   That’s way we have had no rofr news.



Honestly, I think it is just a few people that handle these.  If one of the key people goes on vacation, it seems like everything comes to a grinding halt.  Sorry ya'll are still waiting.  For everyone that is sitting at more than 30 days, reach out to your brokers.  I know Disney gets testy when brokers contact them, but we all do have lives outside of this despite the obsessing over ROFR.  It would be nice to hear, so ya'll can move forward if it passes or move on if it doesn't.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

I didn't even know the broker could reach out to Disney. The two times I asked mine for an update, I was told I had to just wait it out. I tried getting an update from the title company, who just pointed back to my broker. The person that's supposed to be handling my title was out of the office when I emailed last week, was supposed to be back yesterday. My broker keep telling me I'm going to hear form a completely different person at the title office, which just adds to my confusion. Today marks 4 weeks since it was submitted, but depending on if you count the day it was sent as day 1, and depending on which date is right, (I've been given 4/3, 4/4, and 4/5 any time I asked my broker for an update, then he tells me to go by the title company), it would be day 28ish? Has anyone who submitted 4/3 heard back yet?? Or had any luck with getting updates?


----------



## TexasChick123

Lola_Stark42 said:


> I didn't even know the broker could reach out to Disney. The two times I asked mine for an update, I was told I had to just wait it out. I tried getting an update from the title company, who just pointed back to my broker. The person that's supposed to be handling my title was out of the office when I emailed last week, was supposed to be back yesterday. My broker keep telling me I'm going to hear form a completely different person at the title office, which just adds to my confusion. Today marks 4 weeks since it was submitted, but depending on if you count the day it was sent as day 1, and depending on which date is right, (I've been given 4/3, 4/4, and 4/5 any time I asked my broker for an update, then he tells me to go by the title company), it would be day 28ish? Has anyone who submitted 4/3 heard back yet?? Or had any luck with getting updates?



There are actually 2 dates. There is the date you submitted, which is kind of meaningless, and the date that Disney put it to the ROFR committee. This is when they start counting 30 days. The committee date is usually 4-8 days after your submission date. I hope this helps.


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> Honestly, I think it is just a few people that handle these.  If one of the key people goes on vacation, it seems like everything comes to a grinding halt.  Sorry ya'll are still waiting.  For everyone that is sitting at more than 30 days, reach out to your brokers.  I know Disney gets testy when brokers contact them, but we all do have lives outside of this despite the obsessing over ROFR.  It would be nice to hear, so ya'll can move forward if it passes or move on if it doesn't.


Really hoping that my AKV on day 20 now has not passed bc someone is simply on vacation!


----------



## darby888

TexasChick123 said:


> There are actually 2 dates. There is the date you submitted, which is kind of meaningless, and the date that Disney put it to the ROFR committee. This is when they start counting 30 days. The committee date is usually 4-8 days after your submission date. I hope this helps.


You sure are knowledgable. Is this from first hand experience or maybe you just know someone that was or is?


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> There are actually 2 dates. There is the date you submitted, which is kind of meaningless, and the date that Disney put it to the ROFR committee. This is when they start counting 30 days. The committee date is usually 4-8 days after your submission date. I hope this helps.


I learned this as well.  Thought my first resale broker was telling me a story by saying this to just pacify me but apparently It’s true


----------



## kms75

Buy and Sell DVC just had several updates for buyers on ROFR, so hopefully people will be getting good news today!


----------



## Ginger R

Ours was submitted 4/2. We passed ROFR on 4/9 signed our closing documents on 4/13.  WE closed on 4/17. Deed was recorded on 4/18.  Got our membership number in the mail on 4/28.  Booked our first trip in June at our home resort which is BWV.  That was our experience this month.  Last month (March) we submitted a contract for OKW and it got taken on the 30th day.


----------



## MTOB88

Ginger R said:


> Ours was submitted 4/2. We passed ROFR on 4/9 signed our closing documents on 4/13.  WE closed on 4/17. Deed was recorded on 4/18.  Got our membership number in the mail on 4/28.  Booked our first trip in June at our home resort which is BWV.  That was our experience this month.  Last month (March) we submitted a contract for OKW and it got taken on the 30th day.


Which broker did you use?  I am happy for you. However stories like yours  make the wait so difficult. Grrr. Lol


----------



## Katie L

Ginger R said:


> Ours was submitted 4/2. We passed ROFR on 4/9 signed our closing documents on 4/13.  WE closed on 4/17. Deed was recorded on 4/18.  Got our membership number in the mail on 4/28.  Booked our first trip in June at our home resort which is BWV.  That was our experience this month.  Last month (March) we submitted a contract for OKW and it got taken on the 30th day.



This is SO FAST. How do I make mine go this fast? Tips? Tricks?


----------



## Ginger R

I totally get what your saying. Like I said we had an OKW taken on the 30th day in March. Both were through Timeshare Store. Title was Mason title


----------



## Beesknees6

Ginger R said:


> Ours was submitted 4/2. We passed ROFR on 4/9 signed our closing documents on 4/13.  WE closed on 4/17. Deed was recorded on 4/18.  Got our membership number in the mail on 4/28.  Booked our first trip in June at our home resort which is BWV.  That was our experience this month.  Last month (March) we submitted a contract for OKW and it got taken on the 30th day.


Wow!! So fast!!!  Who was your title company?


----------



## Ginger R

Katie L said:


> This is SO FAST. How do I make mine go this fast? Tips? Tricks?


Total luck this time. In March we waited all month and it was Loonnngggg only for our OKW to get taken on 30th day but the title company for our BWV contract was very quick with everything


----------



## Ginger R

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow!! So fast!!!  Who was your title company?


Mason title. It was the 1st we had heard of them


----------



## Beesknees6

Ginger R said:


> Mason title. It was the 1st we had heard of them


What were the details on your BW contract?


----------



## Ginger R

MTOB88 said:


> Which broker did you use?  I am happy for you. However stories like yours  make the wait so difficult. Grrr. Lol


Thanks I think we mustve just gotten in under the wire before the ROFR lull


----------



## Ginger R

Beesknees6 said:


> What were the details on your BW contract?


It' for 210 points Dec uy 161 points for 17 am points for 18


----------



## Ginger R

Ginger R said:


> It' for 210 points Dec uy 161 points for 17 am points for 18


$115 per point


----------



## MTOB88

Our SSR that was taken was with Mason & Timeshare Store. I was very impressed with them. Disappointed they didn't have a BW that met our needs for our current pending offer.. Really wanted to use them again.


----------



## Ginger R

Ginger R said:


> $115 per point


All 18 points sorry for the spellchec error


----------



## Beesknees6

Ginger R said:


> $115 per point


Nice... now the fun has begun!


----------



## Beesknees6

MTOB88 said:


> Our SSR that was taken was with Mason & Timeshare Store. I was very impressed with them. Disappointed they didn't have a BW that met our needs for our current pending offer.. Really wanted to use them again.


Never heard of Mason but seems like they’ve been popping up more often lately


----------



## MTOB88

Honestly didn't think I would see the day.

Mtob88---$112-$18495-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 110/18, 150/19- sent 4/14, passed 5/1


----------



## Beesknees6

MTOB88 said:


> Honestly didn't think I would see the day.
> 
> Mtob88---$112-$18495-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 110/18, 150/19- sent 4/14, passed 5/1


Wow!  Nice!! Did you just hear now?!  Who was your broker for this?


----------



## Drewferin

MTOB88 said:


> Honestly didn't think I would see the day.
> 
> Mtob88---$112-$18495-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 110/18, 150/19- sent 4/14, passed 5/1



Congrats!!! Disney isn't completely ignoring us all... We have alot left to get rulings on. Which company did you use?


----------



## Beesknees6

Drewferin said:


> Congrats!!! Disney isn't completely ignoring us all... We have alot left to get rulings on. Which company did you use?


Now to refresh my email every THIRTY seconds instead of SIXTY


----------



## Drewferin

Beesknees6 said:


> Now to refresh my email every THIRTY seconds instead of SIXTY



I was already refreshing at 30 second intervals so now I'm down to clicking refresh when the button reappears on my web browser. Ughh I'd be happy with a Taken at this point so I could offer on other contracts. I think my Disney tour guide must have placed my name into the torture ROFR category for telling him I was going to do resale.


----------



## jenr812

My broker notified me by email this morning that my AKV contract was taken  Not terribly surprised at this point, but still disappointed.

jenr812---$98-$14303-130-AKV-Sep-26/17, 260/18, 130/19- sent 4/2, taken 5/1


----------



## Beesknees6

jenr812 said:


> My broker notified me by email this morning that my AKV contract was taken  Not terribly surprised at this point, but still disappointed.
> 
> jenr812---$98-$14303-130-AKV-Sep-26/17, 260/18, 130/19- sent 4/2, taken 5/1


Oh no... I’m so so sorry!!  Was this fidelity?


----------



## darby888

MTOB88 said:


> Honestly didn't think I would see the day.
> 
> Mtob88---$112-$18495-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 110/18, 150/19- sent 4/14, passed 5/1



Congratulations!

Your giving the rest of us in limbo, some hope.....At least there was some movement today.


----------



## jenr812

Beesknees6 said:


> Oh no... I’m so so sorry!!  Was this fidelity?


Yes


----------



## Beesknees6

jenr812 said:


> Yes


Now to refresh every 5 seconds... waiting on a contract with them as well. Again, so sorry.  Had an AKV taken awhile back as well.  Very disappointing!


----------



## darby888

jenr812 said:


> My broker notified me by email this morning that my AKV contract was taken  Not terribly surprised at this point, but still disappointed.
> 
> jenr812---$98-$14303-130-AKV-Sep-26/17, 260/18, 130/19- sent 4/2, taken 5/1



I feel bad for you  .... Will you try again?


----------



## MTOB88

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow!  Nice!! Did you just hear now?!  Who was your broker for this?


Mark & Lori with dvcsales.com..


----------



## MTOB88

Drewferin said:


> I was already refreshing at 30 second intervals so now I'm down to clicking refresh when the button reappears on my web browser. Ughh I'd be happy with a Taken at this point so I could offer on other contracts. I think my Disney tour guide must have placed my name into the torture ROFR category for telling him I was going to do resale.


We 100% felt that way. We took the tour at BW in Feb.  I told our guide we were going to do resale...I thought for sure he put us on the naughty aka NO DVC FOR YOU!


----------



## Drewferin

Well at least we have two broker companies notifying people today (Fidelity and DVCsales). Maybe Dinsey forgot to send their emails last week and just now notified. Now if only DVCResaleMarket would start sending emails...


----------



## DizneyLizzy

MTOB88 said:


> We 100% felt that way. We took the tour at BW in Feb.  I told our guide we were going to do resale...I thought for sure he put us on the naughty aka NO DVC FOR YOU!



Ha.  When I took the DVC phone tour recently, as soon as I asked a question that showed my understanding and awareness of the resale market, my guide started talking about how Disney really frowns upon that, blah blah blah (I stopped listening) and all I could think was, wouldn't Disney rather have me buy resale than not buy at all? Buying direct was never even a consideration for us.  I did the phone tour for the gift card and to have a few specific questions answered.  We are buying DVC strictly to save money on resort stays, but obviously we will spend more money overall at Disney as a result of being DVC members, locked into vacationing there until 2054 (as long as our SSR contract goes through!), so you would think they wouldn't put us on the naughty list


----------



## Jerry5788

MTOB88 said:


> Honestly didn't think I would see the day.
> 
> Mtob88---$112-$18495-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 110/18, 150/19- sent 4/14, passed 5/1



Congrats nice contract!
I submitted my SSR before you so now fingers crossed that they bought back so recently that they won't buy back anymore!


----------



## Beesknees6

MTOB88 said:


> Mark & Lori with dvcsales.com..


Really liked them.. had my first resale with them!


----------



## Lola_Stark42

I got all excited because I got an email from my title company....it was just to let me know that they are still waiting for Disney on the ROFR.  They said mine is in the “next batch waiting on ROFR.”


----------



## Beesknees6

Drewferin said:


> Well at least we have two broker companies notifying people today (Fidelity and DVCsales). Maybe Dinsey forgot to send their emails last week and just now notified. Now if only DVCResaleMarket would start sending emails...


Just a heads up.. I believe the ROFR sends an individual email for each contract as they do them(as opposed to a group email, or sending them out after a few have accumulated).  I only say this bc my contract with dvcsales had received a passing email in the morning for someone else and mine came through at 4:30 that same day.


----------



## dbehnken80

DizneyLizzy said:


> Ha.  When I took the DVC phone tour recently, as soon as I asked a question that showed my understanding and awareness of the resale market, my guide started talking about how Disney really frowns upon that, blah blah blah (I stopped listening) and all I could think was, wouldn't Disney rather have me buy resale than not buy at all? Buying direct was never even a consideration for us.  I did the phone tour for the gift card and to have a few specific questions answered.  We are buying DVC strictly to save money on resort stays, but obviously we will spend more money overall at Disney as a result of being DVC members, locked into vacationing there until 2054 (as long as our SSR contract goes through!), so you would think they wouldn't put us on the naughty list


Totally agree.  A strong resale market is really in Disney’s favor.  A lot of timeshares you can’t even give away.


----------



## Drewferin

Drewferin---$107-$21080-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

Yeahhhh!!! Broker was DVCResaleMarket. Hang in there everybody with this broker.


----------



## Beesknees6

Drewferin said:


> Drewferin---$107-$21080-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> Yeahhhh!!! Broker was DVCResaleMarket. Hang in there everybody with this broker.


Congrats!!! Hoping I hear today since mine was sent on 4/11 too


----------



## Drewferin

Beesknees6 said:


> Congrats!!! Hoping I hear today since mine was sent on 4/11 too



Your price per point was lower if I remember correctly. I over paid a little with the hope it would pass (Probably flawed thinking). Now Estoppel is my enemy.


----------



## Beesknees6

Drewferin said:


> Your price per point was lower if I remember correctly. I over paid a little with the hope it would pass (Probably flawed thinking). Now Estoppel is my enemy.


Mine was 110 points  $110 pp with seller paying cc


----------



## Jerry5788

Drewferin said:


> Drewferin---$107-$21080-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> Yeahhhh!!! Broker was DVCResaleMarket. Hang in there everybody with this broker.



Nice congrats! The thread shows these 4/11 still out there (mine says 4/10 but was actually 4/11)



bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-no fees for '18- sent 4/11

Reneedisnerd---$80-$13453-150-OKW-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/11

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$155-$15690-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 31/18, 100/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/11

Jerry5788---$88-$15528-160-SSR-Mar-81/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/11


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Nice congrats! The thread shows these 4/11 still out there (mine says 4/10 but was actually 4/11.



Still waiting and refreshing my email like a mad woman.  That pass gives me hope I may have a shot.


----------



## Beesknees6

Reneedisnerd said:


> Still waiting and refreshing my email like a mad woman.  That pass gives me hope I may have a shot.


Who is your broker?


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Beesknees6 said:


> Who is your broker?


Fidelity


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Just receieved word that this one passed ROFR! Not surprised, but happy to be moving forward. 

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$155-$15690-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 31/18, 100/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

No word from Disney as of yet on our VGC contract that was submitted the same day. The broker said they have received a good number of notifications from ROFR today, but not that one yet. Nervous!!

I will post it when I am home later and have everything in front of me, but we submitted another VGF to ROFR too. (I know I said I was done for the year, but clearly I have  problem...)


----------



## Beesknees6

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Just receieved word that this one passed ROFR! Not surprised, but happy to be moving forward.
> 
> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$155-$15690-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 31/18, 100/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> No word from Disney as of yet on our VGC contract that was submitted the same day. The broker said they have received a good number of notifications from ROFR today, but not that one yet. Nervous!!
> 
> I will post it when I am home later and have everything in front of me, but we submitted another VGF to ROFR too. (I know I said I was done for the year, but clearly I have  problem...)


Excellent!! Great news!  Who is your broker?


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Anyone want to hop in the 4/3 boat with me?


----------



## TexasChick123

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Anyone want to hop in the 4/3 boat with me?



I will! I didn’t submit then, but I know the feeling. :/ Hang in there!!!


----------



## krw1243

Just signed the contract for our first resale points! (We bought a minimal amount of AKV points earlier in the year from Disney as we wanted the membership perks, and plan to alternate years between using the two contracts).

krw1243---$140-$16821-110-BCV-Jun-110/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 5/1


----------



## TexasChick123

darby888 said:


> You sure are knowledgable. Is this from first hand experience or maybe you just know someone that was or is?



Sorry, I never answered this. When you’ve had as many offers submitted (and taken) as me, you start asking the brokers more about the process. I’ve had 3 different brokers tell me that the title company tells them when the they send everything to Disney. 4-8 days later, Disney responds to the title company (I think) that they have received it and will review it for ROFR. The title company then lets the broker know. Brokers don’t usually tell you about that notification 4-8 days later because it doesn’t really change a lot. I’m sure a broker could chime in on this with more info.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Anyone want to hop in the 4/3 boat with me?


I have been watching to see what happens with yours since I believe you are OKW too.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Reneedisnerd said:


> I have been watching to see what happens with yours since I believe you are OKW too.


Yes, I’m OKW. Seems like they need to think super hard on it.


----------



## striker1064

Our first try at resale.

striker1064---$139-$21538-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 11/18, 150/19- sent 5/4


----------



## eaglesrest

At what point does the title company normally ask for buyers to complete an open escrow letter? Before/after ROFR approval, or could it be at any-time and isn't related to ROFR?


----------



## TexasChick123

eaglesrest said:


> At what point does the title company normally ask for buyers to complete an open escrow letter? Before/after ROFR approval, or could it be at any-time and isn't related to ROFR?



Usually after paperwork is sent to ROFR. This has nothing to do with ROFR. It’s just the title company double checking your info.


----------



## eaglesrest

Thanks. I thought that might be the case, but someone had posted previously that they had received the escrow open letter after ROFR had been waivered. Just wishful thinking


----------



## Bambi19

Drewferin said:


> Drewferin---$107-$21080-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> Yeahhhh!!! Broker was DVCResaleMarket. Hang in there everybody with this broker.


Congrats!!


----------



## Beesknees6

Beesknees6---$110-$12840-110-AKV-Feb-110/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays all cc- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

Yay!!!!


----------



## Drewferin

Beesknees6 said:


> Beesknees6---$110-$12840-110-AKV-Feb-110/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays all cc- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> Yay!!!!



Woot woot. Now I'll see you at AKV as our second home


----------



## Jerry5788

Beesknees6 said:


> Beesknees6---$110-$12840-110-AKV-Feb-110/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays all cc- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> Yay!!!!



Good contract. Congrats!


----------



## Beesknees6

Jerry5788 said:


> Good contract. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Beesknees6

Drewferin said:


> Woot woot. Now I'll see you at AKV as our second home


Thanks!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Got an email at 5pm - we passed ROFR on VGC! So thrilled about this one!!!

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


----------



## Bambi19

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Got an email at 5pm - we passed ROFR on VGC! So thrilled about this one!!!
> 
> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


amazing! congrats on both!


----------



## Bambi19

Beesknees6 said:


> Beesknees6---$110-$12840-110-AKV-Feb-110/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays all cc- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> Yay!!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Jerry5788

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Got an email at 5pm - we passed ROFR on VGC! So thrilled about this one!!!
> 
> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/1



Congrats on both of them!

Then there were three...
bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-no fees for '18- sent 4/11
Reneedisnerd---$80-$13453-150-OKW-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/11
Jerry5788---$88-$15528-160-SSR-Mar-81/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/11


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Here is our latest submission to ROFR (the last for 2018 if it passes - seriously this time!) 

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$145-$17595-120-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20-Seller pays CC- sent 4/25


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats on both of them!
> 
> Then there were three...
> bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-no fees for '18- sent 4/11
> Reneedisnerd---$80-$13453-150-OKW-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/11
> Jerry5788---$88-$15528-160-SSR-Mar-81/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/11



Crickets on my end :/


----------



## Bambi19

Reneedisnerd said:


> Crickets on my end :/


me too...


----------



## MTOB88

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats on both of them!
> 
> Then there were three...
> bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-no fees for '18- sent 4/11
> Reneedisnerd---$80-$13453-150-OKW-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/11
> Jerry5788---$88-$15528-160-SSR-Mar-81/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/11


So sorry you are still waiting. Worst feeling ever.


----------



## Bambi19

Just received an email! 

Bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-No 2018 Dues- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


----------



## Jerry5788

Bambi19 said:


> Just received an email!
> 
> Bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-No 2018 Dues- sent 4/11, passed 5/1



Nice! Then there were two


----------



## MTOB88

Jerry5788 said:


> Nice! Then there were two


I think Wednesday is SSR day. I received my both my answers on a Wed.


----------



## TexasChick123

MTOB88 said:


> I think Wednesday is SSR day. I received my both my answers on a Wed.



Not to be “that person”, but I found out my SSR was taken on a Tuesday. It was the day after a bunch of passes. However, it was a week after those that submitted on/around the same day as me heard.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

If everyone could quit cutting the line, that would be great. 

Seriously, congratulations to everyone who has finally heard back today! Hopefully it means they will get to mine soon!


----------



## Lola_Stark42

TexasChick123 said:


> Not to be “that person”, but I found out my SSR was taken on a Tuesday. It was the day after a bunch of passes. However, it was a week after those that submitted on/around the same day as me heard.



This does not bode well for me....


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

Passed.... Don't think I can use the 150 holding points. Will have to figure out how to sell them....I was ready to leave Disney and explore Marriott if this one didn't pass

Unicorn Dreams---$135-$21945-150-PVB-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19-2017 are holding- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Nice! Then there were two


No email for me.


----------



## Beesknees6

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Got an email at 5pm - we passed ROFR on VGC! So thrilled about this one!!!
> 
> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


Awesome contract!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Beesknees6

Bambi19 said:


> Just received an email!
> 
> Bambi19---$125-$13180-100-BCV-Apr-0/17, 42/18, 100/19, 100/20-No 2018 Dues- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


Wow... this is a great contract!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Beesknees6

Waiting on one more!

Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17


----------



## Bambi19

They said I'll receive closing documents in about 4 weeks.


Unicorn Dreams said:


> Passed.... Don't think I can use the 150 holding points. Will have to figure out how to sell them....I was ready to leave Disney and explore Marriott if this one didn't pass
> 
> Unicorn Dreams---$135-$21945-150-PVB-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19-2017 are holding- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


Congrats!


----------



## Thumper729

Congrats to everyone who has heard back today and passed!!! It sure is a busy day.
I am still waiting on mine- though I didn't submit until 4/16...


----------



## darby888

AWESOME!!...Congratulations  Everyone!! and to all!!...Had to stay away for a bit (like an hour), but now I see it looks like many passes are rolling in including mine o' mine!! ....Per the Timeshare Store - 
Congratulations!!!! We have just received notification from Disney that they are waiving their Right of First Refusal.  This means that the property is officially yours.


darby888---$75-$8971-100-HHI-June-7/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/13 PASSED 5/1


----------



## krw1243

They sent ours to Disney for ROFR today - what are the odds that they get to the end of the current queue and get mine done super fast because they're doing them all right now? (I know, more likely it means I totally missed this group and will be waiting for an entire cycle  )


----------



## Bambi19

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... this is a great contract!  Congratulations!!


thanks!!


----------



## NHLFAN

Very excited for those that heard back today, we are still waiting to hear back from Fidelity on this one:

NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5


----------



## Jerry5788

NHLFAN said:


> Very excited for those that heard back today, we are still waiting to hear back from Fidelity on this one:
> 
> NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5



That is a very very good contract I hope Disney waives it for you!


----------



## Drewferin

I'm still amazed how many of us heard back today. This has to be close to a record... Disney must have fired that drunken monkey and hired something more competent.


----------



## Beesknees6

Drewferin said:


> I'm still amazed how many of us heard back today. This has to be close to a record... Disney must have fired that drunken monkey and hired something more competent.


Me too actually


----------



## Beesknees6

NHLFAN said:


> Very excited for those that heard back today, we are still waiting to hear back from Fidelity on this one:
> 
> NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5


In essence,  mine and yours are very similar.    $110 pp /110 points seller paying all closing costs.  Those should be around $700. Mine passed today.. fingers crossed


----------



## Jerry5788

Beesknees6 said:


> In essence,  mine and yours are very similar.    $110 pp /110 points seller paying all closing costs.  Those should be around $700. Mine passed today.. fingers crossed



Yeah but does Disney need to pay closing costs when they are the buyer? Imagine they do but it is significantly less


----------



## Bing Showei

Jerry5788 said:


> Yeah but does Disney need to pay closing costs when they are the buyer? Imagine they do but it is significantly less


If Disney takes a contract, Disney assumes all terms in your place. They would pay whatever you would’ve paid. The  terms of the contract would be unchanged, just the buying party.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Bing Showei said:


> If Disney takes a contract, Disney assumes all terms in your place. They would pay whatever you would’ve paid. The  terms of the contract would be unchanged, just the buying party.


An agent I spoke to last week told me that Disney handles the closing in-house, so when the seller agrees to pay closing costs, Disney actually gets an even better deal because their costs are lower.  I'm not sure if he knew what he was talking about but he claimed that the "seller pays closing" might make a contract more attractive to Disney to take.  Again, just relaying what the agent told me.  I have no idea whether it's true.  Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## Beesknees6

Jerry5788 said:


> Yeah but does Disney need to pay closing costs when they are the buyer? Imagine they do but it is significantly less


I don’t know, but either way the seller was paying it so it wouldn’t matter.


----------



## TexasChick123

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> An agent I spoke to last week told me that Disney handles the closing in-house, so when the seller agrees to pay closing costs, Disney actually gets an even better deal because their costs are lower.  I'm not sure if he knew what he was talking about but he claimed that the "seller pays closing" might make a contract more attractive to Disney to take.  Again, just relaying what the agent told me.  I have no idea whether it's true.  Anyone have experience with that?



Whenever the seller pays closing, that means the buyer doesn’t pay any closing costs. Therefore, the amount of money collected from the buyer is less. When Disney exercises ROFR, they also don’t have to pay closing. It’s less money to them too. Disney wouldn’t pay it either. There are 3 money buckets: Price per point x number of points (AKA Sales Price); closing costs; and maintenance fees. All of these total “X”. Whenever you aren’t paying MF’s or closing, you’re lowering “X”. They only care about “X” because that’s the total amount paid. If they will hit their desired profit margin on any contract by stepping in and paying “X”, then they will. They couldn’t care less about which money has the designation of closing costs, sales price, or maintenance fees. It all adds up to “X”. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jerry5788

Beesknees6 said:


> I don’t know, but either way the seller was paying it so it wouldn’t matter.



Correct it doesn’t matter to either of you. But if Disney is able to eliminate the closing company then Disney gets it cheaper. 

To simplify things say they are 100 point contracts and closing costs for both are $700 but Disney only needs to pay $200. 

The adjusted purchasing price if they took it for you would be $110. But the adjusted purchase price of the other contract would be $105 ($103 + $200 closing).

Anyway guess what I’m saying is paying more per point and having seller pay closing could be a way to increase chances ROFR waives


----------



## Beesknees6

Jerry5788 said:


> Correct it doesn’t matter to either of you. But if Disney is able to eliminate the closing company then Disney gets it cheaper.
> 
> To simplify things say they are 100 point contracts and closing costs for both are $700 but Disney only needs to pay $200.
> 
> The adjusted purchasing price if they took it for you would be $110. But the adjusted purchase price of the other contract would be $105 ($103 + $200 closing).
> 
> Anyway guess what I’m saying is paying more per point and having seller pay closing could be a way to increase chances ROFR waives


That’s why I did it


----------



## katrinameucci

$135-$7,250-50-AUL Subsidized -Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 4/14, passed 5/1


----------



## ScubaCat

katrinameucci said:


> $135-$7,250-50-AUL Subsidized -Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 4/14, passed 5/1



Nice find on the subsidized dues!  They're not as common these days.  Can you reformat that with the link on post #1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> An agent I spoke to last week told me that Disney handles the closing in-house, so when the seller agrees to pay closing costs, Disney actually gets an even better deal because their costs are lower.  I'm not sure if he knew what he was talking about but he claimed that the "seller pays closing" might make a contract more attractive to Disney to take.  Again, just relaying what the agent told me.  I have no idea whether it's true.  Anyone have experience with that?



I'm not certain how Disney could just toss out the title company for closing in the case of ROFR.  It is to be the exact terms and remain the same for everyone - and that would have to include the title company that has been handling the transaction.


----------



## ScubaCat

KAT4DISNEY said:


> and that would have to include the title company that has been handling the transaction.



Florida law specifies that the buyer has the right to choose the title company.  I suppose, in turn, that allows them to choose themselves (which could technically be yet another subsidiary/internal company).


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Crossing my fingers for a lot of notices today.


----------



## motherof5

Why is Saratoga so much higher this month then last month?  Also seems like Disney never took Saratoga as much as they are now.


----------



## motherof5

katrinameucci said:


> $135-$7,250-50-AUL Subsidized -Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 4/14, passed 5/1


Congratulations.  I was told subsidized is hard to find.


----------



## motherof5

Beesknees6 said:


> Awesome contract!  Congratulations!!


Congratulations


----------



## TexasChick123

motherof5 said:


> Why is Saratoga so much higher this month then last month?  Also seems like Disney never took Saratoga as much as they are now.



They were buying it back like crazy last year too. It just ebbs and flows as a PP said. Who knows why they’re going nuts with buying it back, but they are.


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> They were buying it back like crazy last year too. It just ebbs and flows as a PP said. Who knows why they’re going nuts with buying it back, but they are.



Maybe they feel they need to get the direct selling point higher - all the lower priced ones (AKR as well) - ahead of Grand Riveria as transportation is somewhat isolated as well. The Gondola they could get people to rationalize oh that is why more expensive


----------



## motherof5

I'm hoping it's short lived and they go back down.


----------



## Matty B13

Usually the end of the year is when buy backs really slow down, I think they run out of money in their budgets.


----------



## Bambi19

It feels like they are trying to drive up all the prices to make direct look more appealing?


----------



## Beesknees6

ScubaCat said:


> Nice find on the subsidized dues!  They're not as common these days.  Can you reformat that with the link on post #1 so it can go on the list?


Can you explain subsidized please?


----------



## Jerry5788

Beesknees6 said:


> Can you explain subsidized please?



Hawaii has two contracts - subsidized maintenance fees and regular maintenance fees. There was some issue when they opened the resort that when they decided the MFs it wasn't enough money. So they had to go back and change it - but they only made the change going forward (7/27/11)

Thus there is a $2 difference - 2018 dues were 5.66 vs 7.54


----------



## Beesknees6

Jerry5788 said:


> Hawaii has two contracts - subsidized maintenance fees and regular maintenance fees. There was some issue when they opened the resort that when they decided the MFs it wasn't enough money. So they had to go back and change it - but they only made the change going forward (7/27/11)
> 
> Thus there is a $2 difference - 2018 dues were 5.66 vs 7.54


So everyone before the 2011 date always pays $2 less in dues?


----------



## katrinameucci

ScubaCat said:


> Nice find on the subsidized dues!  They're not as common these days.  Can you reformat that with the link on post #1 so it can go on the list?


katrinameucci---$135-$7250-50-AUL-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19-Subsidized- sent 4/14, passed 5/1


----------



## Jerry5788

Beesknees6 said:


> So everyone before the 2011 date always pays $2 less in dues?



To my understanding yes - but I think Disney targets these back more often if price is reasonable to them. But maybe not as much as they are still selling the resort...who knows but have heard its similar to the non-extended OKW contracts as well


----------



## katrinameucci

Jerry5788 said:


> To my understanding yes - but I think Disney targets these back more often if price is reasonable to them. But maybe not as much as they are still selling the resort...who knows but have heard its similar to the non-extended OKW contracts as well


From my understanding, Disney does not care so much about extended old key west contract because any OKW contract they buy back and sell then becomes an extended one regardless


----------



## DizneyLizzy

TexasChick123 said:


> They were buying it back like crazy last year too. It just ebbs and flows as a PP said. Who knows why they’re going nuts with buying it back, but they are.



Maybe now that Disney Springs has become more of a destination, they feel like SSR will become more of a desirable location?  So they can charge more for direct pricing?


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

Okay, so I never thought my contract would pass and I have made no provisions for my soon to expire 2017 points. 

I had a trip planned to San Antonio in July that I could cancel. If we went to Disney, I wouldn't have any good day passes because booking too late so we would have to just hang out at pool and maybe see some shows. We could do that or I could rent them out. We will for sure go to our home resort for spring break in April. So that's three times in a row for us. Or I could try to rent out the 150. It might be hard because a lot of points are in holding and might not work out. 

What do u guys think?


----------



## Jerry5788

Unicorn Dreams said:


> Okay, so I never thought my contract would pass and I have made no provisions for my soon to expire 2017 points.
> 
> I had a trip planned to San Antonio in July that I could cancel. If we went to Disney, I wouldn't have any good day passes because booking too late so we would have to just hang out at pool and maybe see some shows. We could do that or I could rent them out. We will for sure go to our home resort for spring break in April. So that's three times in a row for us. Or I could try to rent out the 150. It might be hard because a lot of points are in holding and might not work out.
> 
> What do u guys think?



You could probably piece something together resort hopping which could be nice if you haven't tried all the resorts etc. You could also explore VB or HHI.

Renting and using will be tight as I don't know how many days you have to use them (is it 60 days from 4/11)


----------



## Katie L

Unicorn Dreams said:


> Okay, so I never thought my contract would pass and I have made no provisions for my soon to expire 2017 points.
> 
> I had a trip planned to San Antonio in July that I could cancel. If we went to Disney, I wouldn't have any good day passes because booking too late so we would have to just hang out at pool and maybe see some shows. We could do that or I could rent them out. We will for sure go to our home resort for spring break in April. So that's three times in a row for us. Or I could try to rent out the 150. It might be hard because a lot of points are in holding and might not work out.
> 
> What do u guys think?



I'd rent. Orlando is such an expensive place to visit. And San Antonio is fun. There are 50 years of Disney vacations in your future (give or take a decade...)


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

I don't really understand the holding all too well. I would probably do boardwalk or animal kingdom. I took the babies to animal kingdom in January and it was too cold to go outside. It was like 35. They were so sad whenever we walked by the pool.


----------



## NewYorkMom

Beesknees6 said:


> Awesome contract!  Congratulations!!



Who did you go through?


----------



## Beesknees6

NewYorkMom said:


> Who did you go through?


I went through fidelity


----------



## Jerry5788

Unicorn Dreams said:


> I don't really understand the holding all too well. I would probably do boardwalk or animal kingdom. I took the babies to animal kingdom in January and it was too cold to go outside. It was like 35. They were so sad whenever we walked by the pool.



Yeah holding points need to be used within 60 days of the original trip. So I imagine the persons trip could have latest been 5/10 so that would give you until 7/10 to use them


----------



## kms75

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Got an email at 5pm - we passed ROFR on VGC! So thrilled about this one!!!
> 
> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$150-$30195-200-VGC-Feb-0/17, 12/18, 200/19, 200/20-Seller pays CC&‘18MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


Very interested to see how your closing timeline goes since this is handled differently than the other DVC's properties!


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

My contract says the holding points expire on 11-30-18.

I think my seller started to have since difficulty getting to Disney because there are 300 extra points in my contact. A broker told me that there was no way Disney would pass, but they did!!!!


----------



## Matty B13

Unicorn Dreams said:


> My contract says the holding points expire on 11-30-18.
> 
> I think my seller started to have since difficulty getting to Disney because there are 300 extra points in my contact. A broker told me that there was no way Disney would pass, but they did!!!!



If you put them up for $12-$10 on the rental board I'm sure you would easily be able to rent them out, even if they are holding points.  There are always people looking for cheap points.


----------



## Jerry5788

Unicorn Dreams said:


> My contract says the holding points expire on 11-30-18.
> 
> I think my seller started to have since difficulty getting to Disney because there are 300 extra points in my contact. A broker told me that there was no way Disney would pass, but they did!!!!



11/30 should give you plenty of time to plan a trip!


----------



## Beesknees6

Unicorn Dreams said:


> Passed.... Don't think I can use the 150 holding points. Will have to figure out how to sell them....I was ready to leave Disney and explore Marriott if this one didn't pass
> 
> Unicorn Dreams---$135-$21945-150-PVB-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19-2017 are holding- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


This is such a great contract!  Congrats! I’m jealous!


----------



## Katie L

Matty B13 said:


> If you put them up for $12-$10 on the rental board I'm sure you would easily be able to rent them out, even if they are holding points.  There are always people looking for cheap points.



Would they have to be that cheap with a 11/30 expiration?


----------



## Beesknees6

Matty B13 said:


> If you put them up for $12-$10 on the rental board I'm sure you would easily be able to rent them out, even if they are holding points.  There are always people looking for cheap points.


But would this be a transfer in this case?  would a reservation still have to be made?


----------



## POTCfan

Unicorn Dreams said:


> My contract says the holding points expire on 11-30-18.
> 
> I think my seller started to have since difficulty getting to Disney because there are 300 extra points in my contact. A broker told me that there was no way Disney would pass, but they did!!!!


Yeah, holding points will expire at the end of the Use Year.  The 60 day limitation on holding points means you can only book something 60 days out (or sooner) from the day you book it.  This means you have less availability... but it is still possible to find availability, you just have to be more flexible on when and where you stay.


----------



## DaveNan

DaveNan---$97-$15984-150-SSR-Sep-110/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 4/12, passed 5/2

Passed!!!  I asked the seller to bank the 2017 points before submission to rofr and they complied.  
Good luck to all others.


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

Beesknees6 said:


> This is such a great contract!  Congrats! I’m jealous!




Thanks!!!! I thought so and happy to be on the monorail. Disney took my AKV


----------



## Thumper729

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$97-$15984-150-SSR-Sep-110/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 4/12, passed 5/2
> 
> Passed!!!  I asked the seller to bank the 2017 points before submission to rofr and they complied.
> Good luck to all others.



Awesome...Congrats...


----------



## Lola_Stark42

I am pretty positive mine is going to go the full 30 days, and Disney is taking it. Still checking my email 100 times anyway.


----------



## darby888

kms75 said:


> Very interested to see how your closing timeline goes since this is handled differently than the other DVC's properties!


This was back in ‘13 sold a VGC contract thru **** ***** while still living in CA and then turned around a month later and purchased a SSR contract thru Jamie at Timeshare store (very efficiently lady) and don’t remember feeling a difference back then. Now the VGC direct contract was complicated as I try to closed prior the resorts opening. Had to wait til my trip to WDW to get FL DVC to notarized my contract.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Jerry5788 said:


> Yeah holding points need to be used within 60 days of the original trip.



I bought a contract with holding points as well. I'm 99% sure that trips booked with holding points are restricted to a 60 day or less booking window, not to a trip within 60 days of your original trip.

Holding points do have to be used in that UY though. No banking or borrowing.


----------



## Jerry5788

Bruin_mouse said:


> I bought a contract with holding points as well. I'm 99% sure that trips booked with holding points are restricted to a 60 day or less booking window, not to a trip within 60 days of your original trip.



Yes I have seen people say that too - seems I confused it up!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ScubaCat said:


> Florida law specifies that the buyer has the right to choose the title company.  I suppose, in turn, that allows them to choose themselves (which could technically be yet another subsidiary/internal company).



Sure, when an offer is made.  But with ROFR which is buying it at the exact same terms?  It seems unlikely they could change it.  And it would be shafting a company already working on the process.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Jerry5788 said:


> Yes I have seen people say that too - seems I confused it up!



It's okay, it's a very confusing concept. I went round and round reading about them because I thought about renting them out, but it was too much trouble so I just ended up booking a night at Poly for my buddy's in laws that live in Orlando. They're going to use my DVC points before me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Unicorn Dreams said:


> I don't really understand the holding all too well. I would probably do boardwalk or animal kingdom. I took the babies to animal kingdom in January and it was too cold to go outside. It was like 35. They were so sad whenever we walked by the pool.



Points in holding have a restriction placed on them in that you can only use them to book a stay that is 60 days or less out.  So at this time you could book nights for a stay between today and July 1st.  Tomorrow you'd be able to book as far out as July 2nd and so on.  The points will expire at the end of the UY they are in.

I know you were wondering what to do with these points.  I have a contract I just bought that is coming with 50 banked points that while not in holding will expire Sept 30th.  My intent is to rent them out.  I have a family member that _might_ be interested in using them as they are doing some work in Orlando this summer but most likely I'll rent them.  For 150 points a broker will also work with you to rent them out.  It will be a lower price per point as they are restricted but it's a large enough amount they would do it I believe.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Beesknees6 said:


> But would this be a transfer in this case?  would a reservation still have to be made?



Points in holding actually can be transferred as long as they are current year points.  In this case they are probably banked as it looks like all the current points are still available.  Once a point is either banked or borrowed it cannot be transferred.  The poster is going to have to rent out a reservation.


----------



## Beesknees6

Unicorn Dreams said:


> Thanks!!!! I thought so and happy to be on the monorail. Disney took my AKV


Our next contract will be a monorail resort..(probably poly)...  but that won’t be for awhile.


----------



## jenr812

darby888 said:


> I feel bad for you  .... Will you try again?


I'm looking but not finding ANYTHING at the moment. I'm discouraged but will try again.


----------



## Jerry5788

Sigh still radio silence from the mouse - I will chalk this up to taken!


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Jerry5788 said:


> Sigh still radio silence from the mouse - I will chalk this up to taken!


Same.  
When was your submitted?


----------



## Jerry5788

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Same.
> When was your submitted?



About a week after you, 4/11


----------



## Lola_Stark42

lola_stark42---$74-$17273-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 10/18, 220/19- sent 4/3, taken 5/2

Well that’s that. Not even remotely surprised, but it would have been a great deal. Time to go find another...


----------



## TexasChick123

Lola_Stark42 said:


> lola_stark42---$74-$17273-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 10/18, 220/19- sent 4/3, taken 5/2
> 
> Well that’s that. Not even remotely surprised, but it would have been a great deal. Time to go find another...



I’m sorry. At least now you know, and you’re free to look at other listings!


----------



## NHLFAN

Bummer...onto the next offer!

NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5, taken 5/2


----------



## ajjonesehc

Lola_Stark42 said:


> lola_stark42---$74-$17273-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 10/18, 220/19- sent 4/3, taken 5/2
> 
> Well that’s that. Not even remotely surprised, but it would have been a great deal. Time to go find another...


Well that doesn't bode well for my OKW contract priced at $73.  Only a little over 2 weeks into ROFR, though.


----------



## Jerry5788

NHLFAN said:


> Bummer...onto the next offer!
> 
> NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5, taken 5/2





Lola_Stark42 said:


> lola_stark42---$74-$17273-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 10/18, 220/19- sent 4/3, taken 5/2
> 
> Well that’s that. Not even remotely surprised, but it would have been a great deal. Time to go find another...



So sorry guys - I will be joining you soon - annoying they wait until almost last day!


----------



## beourguest2009

They are just driving those resale prices up so it is not as tempting to go resale over direct!!  They probably feel they had to after the direct price increase!


----------



## Katie L

beourguest2009 said:


> They are just driving those resale prices up so it is not as tempting to go resale over direct!!  They probably feel they had to after the direct price increase!



I feel like the dragging it out almost encourages people to give up and go direct. lol


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Katie L said:


> I feel like the dragging it out almost encourages people to give up and go direct. lol


I’m seriously considering direct, just to skip the hassle!! We shall see.


----------



## blacklablover

Disney is acting like the school ground bully.  If they pass your contract they inform you quite quickly so that you can book your trip and then plough more dollars into their bottomless pit.  If they take it they make you wait till the last minute so as to pxxx you off for having the cheek to try and get the best deal for yourself.
Now can you imagine if no one bought resale?  I wonder how many people would buy into a scheme where there is no method of exit?  That would hit their direct sales and ultimately hit the obscene squillion dollar plus bonuses of the senior execs.  Those who currently own wouldn’t be able to sell!  All those businesses that operate within the resale market would have no business and those businesses would go down the pan affecting employment and therefore subsequent loss of spending in the local economy.
Now wouldn’t it be nice if it was possible to stick two fingers up to the man and to arrange for everyone to boycott the resale market.  The bully gets a kick in the teeth and eventually has to grovel to people to ‘please buy our timeshare’.
Just a thought


----------



## Jerry5788

Lola_Stark42 said:


> I’m seriously considering direct, just to skip the hassle!! We shall see.



Really? I mean why not just offer/pay more than market rate still a big discount IMO


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Lola_Stark42 said:


> lola_stark42---$74-$17273-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 10/18, 220/19- sent 4/3, taken 5/2
> 
> Well that’s that. Not even remotely surprised, but it would have been a great deal. Time to go find another...



Oh no....I really hope they don’t take that long for mine. Just take the darn thing and let me move on.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> So sorry guys - I will be joining you soon - annoying they wait until almost last day!


I still have no news so I am sure I will be joining the “taken” crew.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

NHLFAN said:


> NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5, taken 5/2



Man the mouse is rampaging at AKV. That's not even a crazy low price.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## motherof5

Bambi19 said:


> It feels like they are trying to drive up all the prices to make direct look more appealing?


Always a possibility.


----------



## motherof5

ajjonesehc said:


> Well that doesn't bode well for my OKW contract priced at $73.  Only a little over 2 weeks into ROFR, though.


So sorry to hear 2 months ago this was a pretty normal price and not looked at by Disney


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blacklablover said:


> Disney is acting like the school ground bully.  If they pass your contract they inform you quite quickly so that you can book your trip and then plough more dollars into their bottomless pit.  If they take it they make you wait till the last minute so as to pxxx you off for having the cheek to try and get the best deal for yourself.
> Now can you imagine if no one bought resale?  I wonder how many people would buy into a scheme where there is no method of exit?  That would hit their direct sales and ultimately hit the obscene squillion dollar plus bonuses of the senior execs.  Those who currently own wouldn’t be able to sell!  All those businesses that operate within the resale market would have no business and those businesses would go down the pan affecting employment and therefore subsequent loss of spending in the local economy.
> Now wouldn’t it be nice if it was possible to stick two fingers up to the man and to arrange for everyone to boycott the resale market.  The bully gets a kick in the teeth and eventually has to grovel to people to ‘please buy our timeshare’.
> Just a thought



Most timeshares lose most or all of their sales value the second they are bought from the developer yet people continue to buy.


----------



## Bambi19

Lola_Stark42 said:


> lola_stark42---$74-$17273-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 10/18, 220/19- sent 4/3, taken 5/2
> 
> Well that’s that. Not even remotely surprised, but it would have been a great deal. Time to go find another...


 Sorry! Good luck on the next one!


----------



## Bambi19

NHLFAN said:


> Bummer...onto the next offer!
> 
> NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5, taken 5/2


Sorry!! Hope the next one flies through!


----------



## Bambi19

Katie L said:


> I feel like the dragging it out almost encourages people to give up and go direct. lol


For sure!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

TotallyMinnie83---$102-$18045-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/15, passed 5/1

I am at WDW for my birthday. I received my email yesterday at 5:41pm when I was in that lull before I could exit the boat on it’s a small world. We were waiting and I knew so many people had passed yesterday so I decided to check my email one last time and there it was! 

I am using The Timeshare Store. They set me up with the Mason Title and Escrow Company. I received an email today saying that I would get my documents via email between 5/10 and 5/20 and that we are on pace to close on or before 6/8. Does that seem about right? I’ve never done this before. 

So excited to be joining everyone in DVC and to be able to call AKV home!


----------



## Ginger R

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$102-$18045-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> I am at WDW for my birthday. I received my email yesterday at 5:41pm when I was in that lull before I could exit the boat on it’s a small world. We were waiting and I knew so many people had passed yesterday so I decided to check my email one last time and there it was!
> 
> I am using The Timeshare Store. They set me up with the Mason Title and Escrow Company. I received an email today saying that I would get my documents via email between 5/10 and 5/20 and that we are on pace to close on or before 6/8. Does that seem about right? I’ve never done this before.
> 
> So excited to be joining everyone in DVC and to be able to call AKV home!


That's great! Congratulations.  We just closed on a BWV contract.  WE also went through the Timeshare store and we used Mason Title as well.  From putting in a bid to points in our account was 27 days total. We even already booked a trip for June at our home resort.  Hope all goes as fast for you as well! Congrats


----------



## DisneynBison

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$102-$18045-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> !



Great to see a AKV that passed!!!!!


----------



## David K.

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$102-$18045-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/15, passed 5/1



Congrats, Minnie! Hopefully I'll have the same luck (tomorrow  ).


----------



## TeeKo

DisneynBison said:


> Great to see a AKV that passed!!!!!



April UY.
I’m still hoping to see a AKV December UY make it through!
I lost an AKL last month.
I’m day 19 on another AKL December UY contract now. Not optimistic


----------



## TexasChick123

NHLFAN said:


> Bummer...onto the next offer!
> 
> NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5, taken 5/2



That stinks.  I know how annoying it is that they wait so long too.  You'll find a better deal...possibly look for something other than Dec for AKV.


----------



## Drewferin

TeeKo said:


> April UY.
> I’m still hoping to see a AKV December UY make it through!
> I lost an AKL last month.
> I’m day 19 on another AKL December UY contract now. Not optimistic



Mine that passed yesterday was a Dec AKV (Day 20)


----------



## Beesknees6

Lola_Stark42 said:


> lola_stark42---$74-$17273-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 10/18, 220/19- sent 4/3, taken 5/2
> 
> Well that’s that. Not even remotely surprised, but it would have been a great deal. Time to go find another...


I’m sorry... but that would’ve been a smokin deal for sure..  I know your disappointment though!


----------



## Beesknees6

NHLFAN said:


> Bummer...onto the next offer!
> 
> NHLFAN---$103-$11631-100-AKV-Dec-184/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/5, taken 5/2


Ugh... so sorry


----------



## mlittig

mlittig---$133-$7450-50-BWV-Aug-0/16, 3/17, 15/18, 50/19- sent 4/13

Waiting really stinks  This will be my first DVC contract 

On April 24th, day 11, Disney sent the contract back because they found some missing points ~ 3 from 2017 and 15 from 2018  My broker added an addendum to the contract moving the closing date one month further out and adding the points to the contract  I am sure I will lose those 3 points because they have not been banked  and the first thing I will do is bank those 15 points so I don't lose them too  I do not have to pay for these missing points  I am trying to tell myself that Disney would have taken the contract right then if they were going to exercise ROFR rather than sending it back, right 
Pixie dust to all of us who are still waiting that we will pass ROFR SOON


----------



## Beesknees6

mlittig said:


> mlittig---$133-$7450-50-BWV-Aug-0/16, 3/17, 15/18, 50/19- sent 4/13
> 
> I am trying to tell myself that Disney would have taken the contract right then if they were going to exercise ROFR rather than sending it back, right
> ROFR SOON


Yes!! I agree!


----------



## jenr812

Katie L said:


> I feel like the dragging it out almost encourages people to give up and go direct. lol





Lola_Stark42 said:


> I’m seriously considering direct, just to skip the hassle!! We shall see.



Same!!


----------



## tinks624

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$102-$18045-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> I am at WDW for my birthday. I received my email yesterday at 5:41pm when I was in that lull before I could exit the boat on it’s a small world. We were waiting and I knew so many people had passed yesterday so I decided to check my email one last time and there it was!
> 
> I am using The Timeshare Store. They set me up with the Mason Title and Escrow Company. I received an email today saying that I would get my documents via email between 5/10 and 5/20 and that we are on pace to close on or before 6/8. Does that seem about right? I’ve never done this before.
> 
> So excited to be joining everyone in DVC and to be able to call AKV home!


I am so happy for you!  I am waiting to hear as well, my contract was sent out on the same day as yours from the Timeshare Store too!


----------



## Matty B13

I wonder if DVC is buying up resale contracts in anticipation of people buying direct 75 points or more contracts for the perks?  I know their were a lot of people trying to buy in before the change in the perks policy, but how many people are willing to pay the $50 plus premium on direct points to get the perks?  On a 75 point contract that's almost $4k more.  The discounted AP is the only real perk with any value that I can really see, but I'm sure the Moonlight Magic events are appealing to others.  Or does DVC think that there is going to be a huge demand when SW opens up?

We bought 50 direct last year because of a need for a specific trip with family, but also wanted to get some extra points, but I don't think we would have bought them at the current direct price.  The ability to buy the Gold AP is nice, but I'm not sure how many we will need since we can only really go once a year.


----------



## DaveNan

Matty B13 said:


> I wonder if DVC is buying up resale contracts in anticipation of people buying direct 75 points or more contracts for the perks?  I know their were a lot of people trying to buy in before the change in the perks policy, but how many people are willing to pay the $50 plus premium on direct points to get the perks?  On a 75 point contract that's almost $4k more.  The discounted AP is the only real perk with any value that I can really see, but I'm sure the Moonlight Magic events are appealing to others.  Or does DVC think that there is going to be a huge demand when SW opens up?
> 
> We bought 50 direct last year because of a need for a specific trip with family, but also wanted to get some extra points, but I don't think we would have bought them at the current direct price.  The ability to buy the Gold AP is nice, but I'm not sure how many we will need since we can only really go once a year.


I agree.  Late last year Disney made two big changes.  They greatly increased the direct cost for points.  This means if there is a buyer, Disney could actually pay more for the points and still have a very good margin.  The second change, as you stated, is increasing the minimum for "membership benefits" from 25 to 75.  This potentially drives up the need for those more expensive points.  An additional factor could be the forecast of points available to offer.  If CCV sales are going well or if Riviera development is behind pace they might see a hole in new points available for sale.  SSR and AKV are two large resorts with lots of points available, they both have at least 36 years left, and a good gap between the resale price and direct price.  If Disney sees a 3-6 month window with few to none new points available, that would explain amassing points.  They don't want to downsize the DVC sales and transnational teams, only to have to restaff only Riviera is available.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

mlittig said:


> mlittig---$133-$7450-50-BWV-Aug-0/16, 3/17, 15/18, 50/19- sent 4/13
> 
> Waiting really stinks  This will be my first DVC contract
> 
> On April 24th, day 11, Disney sent the contract back because they found some missing points ~ 3 from 2017 and 15 from 2018  My broker added an addendum to the contract moving the closing date one month further out and adding the points to the contract  I am sure I will lose those 3 points because they have not been banked  and the first thing I will do is bank those 15 points so I don't lose them too  I do not have to pay for these missing points  I am trying to tell myself that Disney would have taken the contract right then if they were going to exercise ROFR rather than sending it back, right
> Pixie dust to all of us who are still waiting that we will pass ROFR SOON



Good luck! I'm waiting on a 50 point contract (my first one) too.


----------



## mlittig

DizneyLizzy said:


> Good luck! I'm waiting on a 50 point contract (my first one) too.



Where are you buying and when did it get sent to Disney, DizneyLizzy  Good luck


----------



## DizneyLizzy

mlittig said:


> Where are you buying and when did it get sent to Disney, DizneyLizzy  Good luck



Buying at SSR, sent to Disney this past Monday (4/30).  Good luck to you too


----------



## TexasChick123

And in other news, DVD was so busy sending out notices on Monday for the passes and Tuesday for the taken ones that they decided that was way too much work for them and to take the rest of the week off!  Way too much work for that department.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

TexasChick123 said:


> And in other news, DVD was so busy sending out notices on Monday for the passes and Tuesday for the taken ones that they decided that was way too much work for them and to take the rest of the week off!  Way too much work for that department.


I was just thinking that today has been very quiet.  Maybe getting ready for a busy day tomorrow?


----------



## JV63

TexasChick123 said:


> And in other news, DVD was so busy sending out notices on Monday for the passes and Tuesday for the taken ones that they decided that was way too much work for them and to take the rest of the week off!  Way too much work for that department.



I hope that's the case  cause I'm at 14 days so a few more days and I'll start to get nervous.


----------



## TexasChick123

Reneedisnerd said:


> I was just thinking that today has been very quiet.  Maybe getting ready for a busy day tomorrow?



Maybe.  Who ever knows?  Last week we thought every day that a busy day was coming, and it never did until the following Monday.  Maybe tomorrow will be a lot of news, or maybe they will shelve it until next week.  Thanks goodness I don't work there.  All my employees would hate me because I would be like, "Let's get this moving people!"  I worked for the government at one point, and I was told by two bosses that I was too efficient for government work.  I think I would be told the same thing at Disney.  :/


----------



## beourguest2009

Looks like there was some passings today on one of the FB pages.  Not many but a few...


----------



## TexasChick123

beourguest2009 said:


> Looks like there was some passings today on one of the FB pages.  Not many but a few...



I saw that one had deed recordings listed from today but no ROFR notices. However, that is just one of the groups. I turned off all the notifications I was getting for all the groups, so it must be a different one than the one I’m referring to.


----------



## TexasChick123

Looks like the only FB group I follow had some ROFR passes about an hour ago. Good luck to those that are waiting!


----------



## mlittig

mlittig said:


> mlittig---$133-$7450-50-BWV-Aug-0/16, 3/17, 15/18, 50/19 - sent 4/13 - PASSED 5/3!!
> 
> Waiting really stinks  This will be my first DVC contract
> 
> On April 24th, day 11, Disney sent the contract back because they found some missing points ~ 3 from 2017 and 15 from 2018  My broker added an addendum to the contract moving the closing date one month further out and adding the points to the contract  I am sure I will lose those 3 points because they have not been banked  and the first thing I will do is bank those 15 points so I don't lose them too  I do not have to pay for these missing points  I am trying to tell myself that Disney would have taken the contract right then if they were going to exercise ROFR rather than sending it back, right
> Pixie dust to all of us who are still waiting that we will pass ROFR SOON



It has been a very long, stressful almost 3 weeks but now that I have passed, it is so worth it Good luck to those still waiting


----------



## kms75

kms75---$170-$57161-325-VGC-Jun-0/17, 403/18, 325/19- sent 4/16, passed 5/3


----------



## David K.

still waiting on my 4/12 AKV. Hope we hear back soon. Congrats to everyone else so far.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Mumof4mice---$135-$27650-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 4/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 4/27

Impatient already! Almost wish we just went ahead and bought direct during the dvc tour at Aulani instead of trying to be so sensible on a luxury purchase…


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$135-$27650-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 4/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 4/27
> 
> Impatient already! Almost wish we just went ahead and bought direct during the dvc tour at Aulani instead of trying to be so sensible on a luxury purchase…



I know.  I also have a send date of 4/27.  I was commenting to my DH the other day, that the older we get, the faster time flies and I wish it wasn't that way.  Apparently I have found the cure for that - ROFR.  Time absolutely drags while waiting.  I know I have at least another week to wait, but it is killing me!  Maybe it will be an awesome Mother's Day gift!


----------



## wings91

wings91---$95-$25900-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 500/18, 250/19- sent 5/4


----------



## darby888

wings91 said:


> wings91---$95-$25900-250-SSR-Jun-250/17, 250/18, 250/19- sent 5/4


Nice!!


----------



## Katie L

kms75 said:


> kms75---$170-$57161-325-VGC-Jun-0/17, 403/18, 325/19- sent 4/16, passed 5/3



So that is $50 per point off direct pricing isn't it?


----------



## Jerry5788

wings91 said:


> wings91---$95-$25900-250-SSR-Jun-250/17, 250/18, 250/19- sent 5/4



Nice! Still waiting on my SSR 7 days to 30....lol


----------



## dbehnken80

dbehnken80---$70-$16110-200-HH-Feb-0/17, 183/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/17

Passed 5/4!!


----------



## krw1243

Matty B13 said:


> I wonder if DVC is buying up resale contracts in anticipation of people buying direct 75 points or more contracts for the perks?  I know their were a lot of people trying to buy in before the change in the perks policy, but how many people are willing to pay the $50 plus premium on direct points to get the perks?  On a 75 point contract that's almost $4k more.  The discounted AP is the only real perk with any value that I can really see, but I'm sure the Moonlight Magic events are appealing to others.  Or does DVC think that there is going to be a huge demand when SW opens up?
> 
> We bought 50 direct last year because of a need for a specific trip with family, but also wanted to get some extra points, but I don't think we would have bought them at the current direct price.  The ability to buy the Gold AP is nice, but I'm not sure how many we will need since we can only really go once a year.



If you go once per year, but shift them forward and backward a few weeks each year, then you can buy annual passes (and a tables in wonderland card) only every other year, and have it be used for 2 years' worth of trips, which does save. 

Simplistic example, wouldn't have to be shifted this much:
1) Year 1 go in the last two weeks of June. Buy AP and TIW
2) Year 2 go in the first two weeks of June. Use last year's AP and TIW.
3) Year 3 go in the last two weeks of June, buy AP and TIW again.
4) Same as #2.
Repeat.

At least, that is our plan.  We are in that group that paid the premium for the minimum number of points to get the perks. But the rest are going to be resale (hopefully soon, if we pass ROFR...)


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

I bought to go at sitting break because we are all stir crazy with long Midwest Winters. It will work out that sitting break 19 is after sitting break 2020. I will but the annual and be able to use on 2019 and 2020 and then we will take a break from parks. The savings for full members is only $200 a a pass. One point direct at my home Resort is more than that savings. I just don't know when we would break even by buying direct. I would have five it if u only needed 25 points but 75 points priced me out. 

My oldest is also about to are out of the kid's meal dining plan/ youngest is about to start paying and after they do we will no longer purchase it. My ten year old barely even needs her own plate let alone $75 of food a day.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

krw1243 said:


> If you go once per year, but shift them forward and backward a few weeks each year, then you can buy annual passes (and a tables in wonderland card) only every other year, and have it be used for 2 years' worth of trips, which does save.
> 
> Simplistic example, wouldn't have to be shifted this much:
> 1) Year 1 go in the last two weeks of June. Buy AP and TIW
> 2) Year 2 go in the first two weeks of June. Use last year's AP and TIW.
> 3) Year 3 go in the last two weeks of June, buy AP and TIW again.
> 4) Same as #2.
> Repeat.
> 
> At least, that is our plan.  We are in that group that paid the premium for the minimum number of points to get the perks. But the rest are going to be resale (hopefully soon, if we pass ROFR...)



If my 50 point SSR contract doesn't pass, I am considering going up to 75 points and buying direct for exactly that reason.  But we'll see.  It would take a LOT of years of doing that to make up the $4500 difference in buying direct on 75 pts.  And we don't eat enough sit down meals to make TIW worth it when we stay in a villa.


----------



## Matty B13

krw1243 said:


> If you go once per year, but shift them forward and backward a few weeks each year, then you can buy annual passes (and a tables in wonderland card) only every other year, and have it be used for 2 years' worth of trips, which does save.
> 
> Simplistic example, wouldn't have to be shifted this much:
> 1) Year 1 go in the last two weeks of June. Buy AP and TIW
> 2) Year 2 go in the first two weeks of June. Use last year's AP and TIW.
> 3) Year 3 go in the last two weeks of June, buy AP and TIW again.
> 4) Same as #2.
> Repeat.
> 
> At least, that is our plan.  We are in that group that paid the premium for the minimum number of points to get the perks. But the rest are going to be resale (hopefully soon, if we pass ROFR...)



We are doing just this plan for our April 2018 - February 2019 trip, mostly because Easter in 2019 falls during our daughters April School Break and the points for that time period are Premier season and Awould limit us to 4 days, plus we were able to get the deal on the Platinum AP for the Gold AP price.  Also, for our 10th wedding anniversary we are heading to Poly in June for a long weekend, so the PAP made it a little cheaper to go (sneaked this trip in without our kids, first trip without the kids in 7 years).

We prefer to go in April, so we will only do the April-February plan when Easter falls on our kids April vacation.  The Gold AP is nice, but at the current prices for direct points make the math not as attractive as it was last year.

Luckily for us it just worked out we are "Qualified" owners now for perks.


----------



## Beesknees6

mlittig said:


> It has been a very long, stressful almost 3 weeks but now that I have passed, it is so worth it Good luck to those still waiting


Congratulations!


----------



## Beesknees6

Unicorn Dreams said:


> I bought to go at sitting break because we are all stir crazy with long Midwest Winters. It will work out that sitting break 19 is after sitting break 2020. I will but the annual and be able to use on 2019 and 2020 and then we will take a break from parks. The savings for full members is only $200 a a pass. One point direct at my home Resort is more than that savings. I just don't know when we would break even by buying direct. I would have five it if u only needed 25 points but 75 points priced me out.
> 
> My oldest is also about to are out of the kid's meal dining plan/ youngest is about to start paying and after they do we will no longer purchase it. My ten year old barely even needs her own plate let alone $75 of food a day.


Curious what sitting break is?


----------



## krw1243

DizneyLizzy said:


> If my 50 point SSR contract doesn't pass, I am considering going up to 75 points and buying direct for exactly that reason.  But we'll see.  It would take a LOT of years of doing that to make up the $4500 difference in buying direct on 75 pts.  And we don't eat enough sit down meals to make TIW worth it when we stay in a villa.



For us, 4 park days for the 4 of us would cost about $1480, so for two years that would be $2960. This is just regular base tickets, no park hopper, memory maker, etc. 

Buying an annual pass for the 4 of us is $2356. So that is $604 every 2 years. So that would take 14 years to pay back $4500 on its own.

But for us, we do a lot of sit down dining, because our kids get worn out easily and it's a chance for them to rest/recharge so we can hit the park longer. Plus we like to do character meals and avoid the character meet and greet lines altogether. Last time we spent $1500 on food for the 4 of us, but that was crazy because we were trying to intentionally try a lot of character restaurants we hadn't before. So lets assume that's normally more like $1000, so $2000 for 2 trips. Take a 20 percent discount with TIW (or can redo number with 12% average discount without TIW), and subtract the cost of the TIW card, and that'll save us about $250 every two years.

So if you take those two together, that would pay itself back in about 10 years. Presumably the discount on souvenirs would cut that down a little further if you buy a lot of souvenirs (which we are guilty of).

Now, if you are the sort that would pay for park hopper and memory maker anyways (which we are not, but will enjoy having since it comes with the AP), that is an extra $470 for the 4 of us for one year, or $940 for two years. If you combined the 604 off base ticket price + 250 off food + 950 off for parkhopper and memory maker, that pays itself back in about 5 years, or a little sooner depending on if you also buy souvenirs. We would never pay the crazy prices for park hopper and memory maker at their full prices, but it does still add some definite value for us. 

Plus we can be flexible about how many days we spend at the park vs resort, without having to predict the exact number of days in advance, which is a nice flexibility, and not that pressure to make sure you don't "waste" a ticket if everyone needs some rest.

That was enough we felt it was worth stretching - and I will admit some level of fear that disney is going to get worse with incentivizing direct purchases and raising the points needed for it over time, so we wanted to get in now so we can be grandfathered in going forward (hopefully, as they've grandfathered in the past). I'll be interested to see if they do something even more dramatic once Riviera opens.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

krw1243 said:


> For us, 4 park days for the 4 of us would cost about $1480, so for two years that would be $2960. This is just regular base tickets, no park hopper, memory maker, etc.
> 
> Buying an annual pass for the 4 of us is $2356. So that is $604 every 2 years. So that would take 14 years to pay back $4500 on its own.
> 
> But for us, we do a lot of sit down dining, because our kids get worn out easily and it's a chance for them to rest/recharge so we can hit the park longer. Plus we like to do character meals and avoid the character meet and greet lines altogether. Last time we spent $1500 on food for the 4 of us, but that was crazy because we were trying to intentionally try a lot of character restaurants we hadn't before. So lets assume that's normally more like $1000, so $2000 for 2 trips. Take a 20 percent discount with TIW (or can redo number with 12% average discount without TIW), and subtract the cost of the TIW card, and that'll save us about $250 every two years.
> 
> So if you take those two together, that would pay itself back in about 10 years. Presumably the discount on souvenirs would cut that down a little further if you buy a lot of souvenirs (which we are guilty of).
> 
> Now, if you are the sort that would pay for park hopper and memory maker anyways (which we are not, but will enjoy having since it comes with the AP), that is an extra $470 for the 4 of us for one year, or $940 for two years. If you combined the 604 off base ticket price + 250 off food + 950 off for parkhopper and memory maker, that pays itself back in about 5 years, or a little sooner depending on if you also buy souvenirs. We would never pay the crazy prices for park hopper and memory maker at their full prices, but it does still add some definite value for us.
> 
> Plus we can be flexible about how many days we spend at the park vs resort, without having to predict the exact number of days in advance, which is a nice flexibility, and not that pressure to make sure you don't "waste" a ticket if everyone needs some rest.
> 
> That was enough we felt it was worth stretching - and I will admit some level of fear that disney is going to get worse with incentivizing direct purchases and raising the points needed for it over time, so we wanted to get in now so we can be grandfathered in going forward (hopefully, as they've grandfathered in the past). I'll be interested to see if they do something even more dramatic once Riviera opens.



Thank you for your math


----------



## striker1064

striker1064 said:


> Our first try at resale.
> 
> striker1064---$139-$21538-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 11/18, 150/19- sent 5/4



A correction to the date. Completely misinterpreted that email I got 5/1, but it was definitely sent to Disney today.

Now, fingers crossed to hear something by the end of the month.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Nice! Still waiting on my SSR 7 days to 30....lol


I am hanging in there with you.


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

Beesknees6 said:


> Curious what sitting break is?




I'm sorry that should be spring break. Our spring break is always the week before Easter.


----------



## ScubaCat

Katie L said:


> So that is $50 per point off direct pricing isn't it?



$65.  VGC direct is currently $235/pt


----------



## NewbieMom

kms75 said:


> kms75---$170-$57161-325-VGC-Jun-0/17, 403/18, 325/19- sent 4/16, passed 5/3



Congratulations!  I've been lurking on this board for months since we decided to buy into DVC. I've made 3 offers on VGC contracts but with no luck. It seems I'm always too slow, and it's already pending (even though the last one, I submitted within 5 mins of getting the email). Thinking of just giving up and going for a resort at WDW, but we're in CA and would only be able to go to FL every 3 (maybe 2) years. I was thinking of getting both anyway but a much smaller WDW contract and later after we learn the system with a VGC contract, since our next to WDW probably won't be until 2020/21. Anyway, so thankful for these boards keeping me sane!


----------



## tinks624

I’m starting to feel very anxious ...I’m now at day 19 and no word! I’m so happy for all of you that passed and I hope to be in the same boat soon. I  am really hoping Disney doesn’t want my little 70 pt contract! I’m constantly checking my email which is also driving me crazy ugh!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

tinks624 said:


> I’m starting to feel very anxious ...I’m now at day 19 and no word! I’m so happy for all of you that passed and I hope to be in the same boat soon. I  am really hoping Disney doesn’t want my little 70 pt contract! I’m constantly checking my email which is also driving me crazy ugh!


I am at day 23 and just waiting for my “taken” email and it looks like I may have to wait until next week to get it.  If it makes you feel any better I am still refreshing my email hourly just out of habit lol.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Aaaaaaand, I found another. Just an accepted offer right now. Will update as needed. Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## tinks624

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Aaaaaaand, I found another. Just an accepted offer right now. Will update as needed. Good luck to everyone still waiting!!





Reneedisnerd said:


> I am at day 23 and just waiting for my “taken” email and it looks like I may have to wait until next week to get it.  If it makes you feel any better I am still refreshing my email hourly just out of habit lol.


I wish if mine is gonna get taken they just do it already so I can be on the hunt again!!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Do they ever send anything out on weekends? At this point can I put my email to rest until Monday?


----------



## MickeyReeds

tinks624 said:


> I wish if mine is gonna get taken they just do it already so I can be on the hunt again!!



Me too!!!  I just want to know!


----------



## Katie L

krw1243 said:


> For us, 4 park days for the 4 of us would cost about $1480, so for two years that would be $2960. This is just regular base tickets, no park hopper, memory maker, etc.
> 
> Buying an annual pass for the 4 of us is $2356. So that is $604 every 2 years. So that would take 14 years to pay back $4500 on its own.
> 
> But for us, we do a lot of sit down dining, because our kids get worn out easily and it's a chance for them to rest/recharge so we can hit the park longer. Plus we like to do character meals and avoid the character meet and greet lines altogether. Last time we spent $1500 on food for the 4 of us, but that was crazy because we were trying to intentionally try a lot of character restaurants we hadn't before. So lets assume that's normally more like $1000, so $2000 for 2 trips. Take a 20 percent discount with TIW (or can redo number with 12% average discount without TIW), and subtract the cost of the TIW card, and that'll save us about $250 every two years.
> 
> So if you take those two together, that would pay itself back in about 10 years. Presumably the discount on souvenirs would cut that down a little further if you buy a lot of souvenirs (which we are guilty of).
> 
> Now, if you are the sort that would pay for park hopper and memory maker anyways (which we are not, but will enjoy having since it comes with the AP), that is an extra $470 for the 4 of us for one year, or $940 for two years. If you combined the 604 off base ticket price + 250 off food + 950 off for parkhopper and memory maker, that pays itself back in about 5 years, or a little sooner depending on if you also buy souvenirs. We would never pay the crazy prices for park hopper and memory maker at their full prices, but it does still add some definite value for us.
> 
> Plus we can be flexible about how many days we spend at the park vs resort, without having to predict the exact number of days in advance, which is a nice flexibility, and not that pressure to make sure you don't "waste" a ticket if everyone needs some rest.
> 
> That was enough we felt it was worth stretching - and I will admit some level of fear that disney is going to get worse with incentivizing direct purchases and raising the points needed for it over time, so we wanted to get in now so we can be grandfathered in going forward (hopefully, as they've grandfathered in the past). I'll be interested to see if they do something even more dramatic once Riviera opens.




But can't you get TIW with an AP? If so, the "savings" is really only on the APs. I totally get buying direct - but I'm not sure TIW should be added in for calculation purposes.


----------



## tinks624

MickeyReeds said:


> Me too!!!  I just want to know!


I think someone did say they heard back on a Saturday but I’m not sure completely.


----------



## Bing Showei

tinks624 said:


> I think someone did say they heard back on a Saturday but I’m not sure completely.


I heard back on a Saturday once. But not wholly convinced my broker/title company didn’t fail to tell me when they got word on Friday.


----------



## kboo

DizneyLizzy said:


> Do they ever send anything out on weekends? At this point can I put my email to rest until Monday?


 I heard on a Sunday for my VGF. I thought also that it was my broker not keeping up, except I think someone else (different broker and different resort) also found out on that Sunday.


----------



## krw1243

Katie L said:


> But can't you get TIW with an AP? If so, the "savings" is really only on the APs. I totally get buying direct - but I'm not sure TIW should be added in for calculation purposes.



True. But I'd never get an AP unless i had the perks because then they'd be more expensive than just buying tickets. So then I'd not be permitted a TIW card either.

ETA: I am sure there is no one way or the other that is best for everyone. This is just what worked for our family, and thought the math might help some folks decide one way or the other which scenario plays out best for them.


----------



## Jerry5788

Ahh no surprise taken today


----------



## Beesknees6

Unicorn Dreams said:


> I'm sorry that should be spring break. Our spring break is always the week before Easter.


Oh!!  Geez!! Ok


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> Ahh no surprise taken today



That stinks. Sorry to hear that. At least now you are free to look for another one or take a break.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Ahh no surprise taken today


Sorry about that. At least you got your notice, I am still waiting


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

krw1243 said:


> For us, 4 park days for the 4 of us would cost about $1480, so for two years that would be $2960. This is just regular base tickets, no park hopper, memory maker, etc.
> 
> Buying an annual pass for the 4 of us is $2356. So that is $604 every 2 years. So that would take 14 years to pay back $4500 on its own.
> 
> But for us, we do a lot of sit down dining, because our kids get worn out easily and it's a chance for them to rest/recharge so we can hit the park longer. Plus we like to do character meals and avoid the character meet and greet lines altogether. Last time we spent $1500 on food for the 4 of us, but that was crazy because we were trying to intentionally try a lot of character restaurants we hadn't before. So lets assume that's normally more like $1000, so $2000 for 2 trips. Take a 20 percent discount with TIW (or can redo number with 12% average discount without TIW), and subtract the cost of the TIW card, and that'll save us about $250 every two years.
> 
> So if you take those two together, that would pay itself back in about 10 years. Presumably the discount on souvenirs would cut that down a little further if you buy a lot of souvenirs (which we are guilty of).
> 
> Now, if you are the sort that would pay for park hopper and memory maker anyways (which we are not, but will enjoy having since it comes with the AP), that is an extra $470 for the 4 of us for one year, or $940 for two years. If you combined the 604 off base ticket price + 250 off food + 950 off for parkhopper and memory maker, that pays itself back in about 5 years, or a little sooner depending on if you also buy souvenirs. We would never pay the crazy prices for park hopper and memory maker at their full prices, but it does still add some definite value for us.
> 
> Plus we can be flexible about how many days we spend at the park vs resort, without having to predict the exact number of days in advance, which is a nice flexibility, and not that pressure to make sure you don't "waste" a ticket if everyone needs some rest.
> 
> That was enough we felt it was worth stretching - and I will admit some level of fear that disney is going to get worse with incentivizing direct purchases and raising the points needed for it over time, so we wanted to get in now so we can be grandfathered in going forward (hopefully, as they've grandfathered in the past). I'll be interested to see if they do something even more dramatic once Riviera opens.




I'm confused by the numbers. Is this assuming only using AP on one visit? I did the numbers for using the pass for two vacations using the same pass and can't out with a huge savings. I was trying to find my error but I think it's that u only use the AP for one vacation.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Jerry5788 said:


> Ahh no surprise taken today


Sorry to hear. That would have been a fab deal for you. I was speaking to a broker from the sponsor of this page today about an SSR I was interested in. He said they’ve been watching the buybacks too, and are advising accordingly. I know we all want to get the best deal without overpaying, but I think seriously looking over why gets bought back will give you a good idea of what to offer.


----------



## darby888

Jerry5788 said:


> Nice! Still waiting on my SSR 7 days to 30....lol



I think your contract was submitted right around the same time as mine and a few others. Now that my contract has passed & not feeling the need to using this thread as a life line, I still find myself checking in daily & find myself looking for follow up on the decision you get...Just so you know, I'm routing for you!


----------



## darby888

Jerry5788 said:


> Ahh no surprise taken today


Oh no!!....I wish I hadn't written that last reply, I should have read all the way through...so, sorry   Let's us know if you decide to try again.


----------



## Bing Showei

krw1243 said:


> But I'd never get an AP unless i had the perks


This kind of undermines all the "savings" calculations.


----------



## tinks624

Jerry5788 said:


> Ahh no surprise taken today


Sorry Jerry


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Jerry5788 said:


> Ahh no surprise taken today



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## MarcThomas16

Heard back today on our first contract!

MarcThomas16---$150-$8327-50-BLT-Aug-50/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 4/19, passed 5/4


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Sorry to hear. That would have been a fab deal for you. I was speaking to a broker from the sponsor of this page today about an SSR I was interested in. He said they’ve been watching the buybacks too, and are advising accordingly. I know we all want to get the best deal without overpaying, but I think seriously looking over why gets bought back will give you a good idea of what to offer.



Did he give you a price point that they felt was now "safe" or at least "safer?"  When I look at the list on page 1 of those waiting, I paid more than anyone else, but I am hoping that helps it pass.

I saw on dvcsales.com that they are actually indicating two contracts that were taken by DVC, both SSR.  One was asking $100/point, (the amount I paid), but they don't indicate how much the actual offer was.

I just keep swimming, swimming, swimming, and hoping, hoping, hoping.


----------



## Bing Showei

disneyeveryyear said:


> I saw on dvcsales.com that they are actually indicating two contracts that were taken by DVC, both SSR.  One was asking $100/point, (the amount I paid), but they don't indicate how much the actual offer was.


The accepted offer was $85/point. You’ll be fine at $100/point.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bing Showei said:


> The accepted offer was $85/point. You’ll be fine at $100/point.



That was my contract. It was $85pp that they took.


----------



## jenr812

krw1243 said:


> For us, 4 park days for the 4 of us would cost about $1480, so for two years that would be $2960. This is just regular base tickets, no park hopper, memory maker, etc.
> 
> Buying an annual pass for the 4 of us is $2356. So that is $604 every 2 years. So that would take 14 years to pay back $4500 on its own.
> 
> But for us, we do a lot of sit down dining, because our kids get worn out easily and it's a chance for them to rest/recharge so we can hit the park longer. Plus we like to do character meals and avoid the character meet and greet lines altogether. Last time we spent $1500 on food for the 4 of us, but that was crazy because we were trying to intentionally try a lot of character restaurants we hadn't before. So lets assume that's normally more like $1000, so $2000 for 2 trips. Take a 20 percent discount with TIW (or can redo number with 12% average discount without TIW), and subtract the cost of the TIW card, and that'll save us about $250 every two years.
> 
> So if you take those two together, that would pay itself back in about 10 years. Presumably the discount on souvenirs would cut that down a little further if you buy a lot of souvenirs (which we are guilty of).
> 
> Now, if you are the sort that would pay for park hopper and memory maker anyways (which we are not, but will enjoy having since it comes with the AP), that is an extra $470 for the 4 of us for one year, or $940 for two years. If you combined the 604 off base ticket price + 250 off food + 950 off for parkhopper and memory maker, that pays itself back in about 5 years, or a little sooner depending on if you also buy souvenirs. We would never pay the crazy prices for park hopper and memory maker at their full prices, but it does still add some definite value for us.
> 
> Plus we can be flexible about how many days we spend at the park vs resort, without having to predict the exact number of days in advance, which is a nice flexibility, and not that pressure to make sure you don't "waste" a ticket if everyone needs some rest.
> 
> That was enough we felt it was worth stretching - and I will admit some level of fear that disney is going to get worse with incentivizing direct purchases and raising the points needed for it over time, so we wanted to get in now so we can be grandfathered in going forward (hopefully, as they've grandfathered in the past). I'll be interested to see if they do something even more dramatic once Riviera opens.


Thank you so much for this post. It is exactly the kind of thought process I had when justifying (to myself) purchasing direct vs. resale at this time. We always buy memory maker, so that is a definitely plus for me. The AP flexibility is very attractive to me regarding not having to scrutinize how many park days I need to purchase each trip. I feel like our family will travel in a similar fashion to your stagger method to maximize passes, especially now that we have a grandchild who is already begging to go back to Disneyworld. Anyways, thank you for this.


----------



## Bing Showei

TexasChick123 said:


> That was my contract. It was $85pp that they took.


If it was an Aug UY, it was mine. We need to start a low-ballers club. DVD could be a club sponsor.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bing Showei said:


> If it was an Aug UY, it was mine. We need to start a low-ballers club. DVD could be a club sponsor.



Hahaha. Mine was March! Unfortunately, I think Disney has me on their radar. They’ve now taken 4 of my contracts. I think they just see my name and want to take it.  I may just add on some BLT points at the crazy prices they’re going for now in the resale market and be done with it all. This is too much time and stress for my impatient behind.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Just from reading the ROFR lists since January it looks like the rofr team were instructed to maximize frustration by prolonging the wait at about the same time Disney announced changes to membership extras for resale buyers. As recently as January some contracts passed ride in a week or less. Now it's 2 weeks+ for pass and the full 4 weeks for fail.


----------



## a742246

Mumof4mice said:


> Just from reading the ROFR lists since January it looks like the rofr team were instructed to maximize frustration by prolonging the wait at about the same time Disney announced changes to membership extras for resale buyers. As recently as January some contracts passed ride in a week or less. Now it's 2 weeks+ for pass and the full 4 weeks for fail.



The mouse can be mean sometimes!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

TexasChick123 said:


> That was my contract. It was $85pp that they took.



Was yours the 200 pt. August UY at SSR or the 200 pt. March UY?

I am in awe of your negotiating skills for sure!



Bing Showei said:


> If it was an Aug UY, it was mine. We need to start a low-ballers club. DVD could be a club sponsor.



I now see that Bing was the August buyback which had the $100/pt list price.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Bing Showei said:


> If it was an Aug UY, it was mine. We need to start a low-ballers club. DVD could be a club sponsor.



If you don't mind me asking, what did the purchase price end up being?  I don't see it on page 1.


----------



## TexasChick123

disneyeveryyear said:


> Was yours the 200 pt. August UY at SSR or the 200 pt. March UY?
> 
> I am in awe of your negotiating skills for sure!



Mine was the March UY. Honestly, my negotiating isn’t really helping me out when Disney is the one who benefits from it.  That’s why I think I’ll just pay market rate for a good/somewhat loaded BLT contract in my UY and be done with it. I had more time on my hands last year to fool with this. I tried it again with that SSR contract this year, but my kids are getting older which means we are busier, and I just don’t have the time to wait and wait and wait only for them to be taken.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

disneyeveryyear said:


> Did he give you a price point that they felt was now "safe" or at least "safer?"  When I look at the list on page 1 of those waiting, I paid more than anyone else, but I am hoping that helps it pass.



Their best guess was $95pp was the zone where it would get dicey. I mean, this all depends on how many points are on the contract, if it’s loaded or stripped, etc. So I wouldn’t take that as a hard and fast rule. I was negotiating the one I found, and was wondering if it was worth countering the sellers counter to my original offer. That’s why I called them. I’ve seen SSR pass at less if you go back to the previous ROFR thread, but all you have to do is follow the trend in this thread to see that’s much more the exception now. 
Also, SSR is available direct for $150pp, as I called to ask about it. No wait list when I called, she just asked if it was available would I be interested in buying. I said yes, she put me on hold, came back, and magically I could buy Feb, March, or April UY. 
Just remember, they can’t buy EVERYTHING back, and this is just a small sample of what passes or gets taken.


----------



## NHLFAN

Jerry5788 said:


> Ahh no surprise taken today



Ugh, hope you find another one soon that passes. 

We just signed another contract yesterday that hopefully will be sent to ROFR on Monday to begin the process over again.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Their best guess was $95pp was the zone where it would get dicey. I mean, this all depends on how many points are on the contract, if it’s loaded or stripped, etc. So I wouldn’t take that as a hard and fast rule. I was negotiating the one I found, and was wondering if it was worth countering the sellers counter to my original offer. That’s why I called them. I’ve seen SSR pass at less if you go back to the previous ROFR thread, but all you have to do is follow the trend in this thread to see that’s much more the exception now.
> Also, SSR is available direct for $150pp, as I called to ask about it. No wait list when I called, she just asked if it was available would I be interested in buying. I said yes, she put me on hold, came back, and magically I could buy Feb, March, or April UY.
> Just remember, they can’t buy EVERYTHING back, and this is just a small sample of what passes or gets taken.



Thank you for the info.  I had one broker who was pushing hard for me to not make an offer (pay full price) on a $103 contract saying that DVC would buy it back if I offered $97.  I will keep my fingers crossed for my $100/pt.

When I saw the listing for the contract I made an offer on, I clicked on the link to see that they had an offer, but would accept full price offers, so I pulled the trigger and did it.  For a total extra cost of less than $1,000 more than what I would have been offering, I didn't want to mess around with counter offers, other offers, etc.


----------



## TexasChick123

Truth be told, I’m tired of working for Disney for free. :/ From their standpoint, it is a brilliant business idea. Have consumers be the negotiators and pay them nothing for finding and negotiating these deals when they take them away. As the negotiating consumer, it is a complete waste of time, especially considering I get absolutely no compensation for it and am out almost a month of my time. Am I bitter that they keep taking mine? Yes!


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> They’ve now taken 4 of my contracts.



Wow, 4 taken?! I think I would give up by then. That's really frustrating.


----------



## Bing Showei

disneyeveryyear said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did the purchase price end up being?  I don't see it on page 1.


Accepted offer price was $85/point. It’s in the Jan-Mar ROFR. 

While I am a proponent of a buyer paying only what the buyer sees as fair value for the right contract (as opposed to compromising to try to buy before a trip or to pass ROFR), it’s important to put the savings into perspective. Over 36 years, saving $5 on a 200pt SSR contract is about $28/year. Is it worth all the negotiating headache and ROFR risk? For some it might be.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bing Showei said:


> Accepted offer price was $85/point. It’s in the Jan-Mar ROFR.
> 
> While I am a proponent of a buyer paying only what the buyer sees as fair value for the right contract (as opposed to compromising to try to buy before a trip or to pass ROFR), it’s important to put the savings into perspective. Over 36 years, saving $5 on a 200pt SSR contract is about $28/year. Is it worth all the negotiating headache and ROFR risk? For some it might be.



I agree. Also, the spread is even less with the smaller contracts. $5pp for a 200pt contract is $1000 but only $500 for a 100pt contract. I’m a big proponent of looking at ALL the costs and not just ppp. Lately, I’ve been giving in on closing costs and MF’s when I feel like it’s a good ppp. However, if the ppp is high, then I might ask for closing costs or MF’s to be paid by seller. Happy negotiating everyone!


----------



## motherof5

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$102-$18045-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> I am at WDW for my birthday. I received my email yesterday at 5:41pm when I was in that lull before I could exit the boat on it’s a small world. We were waiting and I knew so many people had passed yesterday so I decided to check my email one last time and there it was!
> 
> I am using The Timeshare Store. They set me up with the Mason Title and Escrow Company. I received an email today saying that I would get my documents via email between 5/10 and 5/20 and that we are on pace to close on or before 6/8. Does that seem about right? I’ve never done this before.
> 
> So excited to be joining everyone in DVC and to be able to call AKV home!


Contratulations and Happy Birthday


----------



## motherof5

TeeKo said:


> April UY.
> I’m still hoping to see a AKV December UY make it through!
> I lost an AKL last month.
> I’m day 19 on another AKL December UY contract now. Not optimistic


My April UY passed last month almost same for money and points.  Maybe April is a lucky time


----------



## Gryhndmom

MarcThomas16 said:


> Heard back today on our first contract!
> 
> MarcThomas16---$150-$8327-50-BLT-Aug-50/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 4/19, passed 5/4



Congrats and welcome to the BLT family!


----------



## MTOB88

Jerry5788 said:


> Ahh no surprise taken today


So sorry Jerry!!!


----------



## edgeney

This is my first time trying to purchase a DVC.

edgeney---$110-$7610-60-AKV-Feb-0/17, 85/18, 60/19- sent 5/5

Hopefully, this is a good contract and am able to get it passed!


----------



## DDWeg

Ddweg---$82-$17781-190-OKW-Apr-0/17, 190/18, 190/19, 190/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/25 then passed 4/27

We’re newbies! Been working on this deal since last August! The seller sent their documents to First American on Friday so we’re waiting for closing date so we can get a membership number & points into our account. Any idea as to when that may happen? We’re chopping at the bit to reserve something early Aug. We want to add a 100-150 point contract from Disney for the benefits.


----------



## Jerry5788

DDWeg said:


> Ddweg---$82-$17781-190-OKW-Apr-0/17, 190/18, 190/19, 190/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/25 then passed 4/27
> 
> We’re newbies! Been working on this deal since last August! The seller sent their documents to First American on Friday so we’re waiting for closing date so we can get a membership number & points into our account. Any idea as to when that may happen? We’re chopping at the bit to reserve something early Aug. We want to add a 100-150 point contract from Disney for the benefits.



Wait Disney has taken a contract then passed it after?


----------



## Reneedisnerd

DDWeg said:


> Ddweg---$82-$17781-190-OKW-Apr-0/17, 190/18, 190/19, 190/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/25 then passed 4/27
> 
> We’re newbies! Been working on this deal since last August! The seller sent their documents to First American on Friday so we’re waiting for closing date so we can get a membership number & points into our account. Any idea as to when that may happen? We’re chopping at the bit to reserve something early Aug. We want to add a 100-150 point contract from Disney for the benefits.



Wait...what??? They took it and then they passed on it???


----------



## Beesknees6

edgeney said:


> This is my first time trying to purchase a DVC.
> 
> edgeney---$110-$7610-60-AKV-Feb-0/17, 85/18, 60/19- sent 5/5
> 
> Hopefully, this is a good contract and am able to get it passed!


Yes!  Good contract!  Who’s your broker on this?


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

**BREAKING NEWS*
*
Not really, just wanted to get all of your attention, lol. I won't be updating the thread again until at least May 17th. Off to Alaska! So excited


----------



## mlittig

mlittig---$133-$7450-50-BWV-Aug-3/17, 15/18, 50/19 - sent 4/13, passed 5/3

I think I was supposed to post this way instead of adding that I passed to my "I'm waiting" post


----------



## mlittig

mlittig---$103-$11758-100-OKW-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19 - sent 4/24

I had so much fun waiting that I decided to do it again


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Good luck to everyone as we start a new week tomorrow

I’ll be taking a break from constant email checking. I’m a teacher and we start PARCC (standardized testing) tomorrow. Ugh. 3 1/2 hours Mon-Thurs of monitoring students. We aren’t allowed electronics, papers, etc. we can do literally nothing but stare at students and the walls. I don’t know if the forced time away from the email and here is a good or a bad thing!


----------



## MTOB88

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> **BREAKING NEWS*
> *
> Not really, just wanted to get all of your attention, lol. I won't be updating the thread again until at least May 17th. Off to Alaska! So excited


Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Beesknees6

DDWeg said:


> Ddweg---$82-$17781-190-OKW-Apr-0/17, 190/18, 190/19, 190/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/25 then passed 4/27
> 
> We’re newbies! Been working on this deal since last August! The seller sent their documents to First American on Friday so we’re waiting for closing date so we can get a membership number & points into our account. Any idea as to when that may happen? We’re chopping at the bit to reserve something early Aug. We want to add a 100-150 point contract from Disney for the benefits.


I’m dying to hear about this!  They took it and then changed their minds?!?


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> **BREAKING NEWS*
> *
> Not really, just wanted to get all of your attention, lol. I won't be updating the thread again until at least May 17th. Off to Alaska! So excited





MTOB88 said:


> Enjoy!!!!


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


>


PARTY POOPER!!!


----------



## krw1243

Unicorn Dreams said:


> I'm confused by the numbers. Is this assuming only using AP on one visit? I did the numbers for using the pass for two vacations using the same pass and can't out with a huge savings. I was trying to find my error but I think it's that u only use the AP for one vacation.



I use the pass for 2 vacations. But, I am comparing to the price of only 4 base tickets. Not park hoppers or a regular AP. Which is what we would buy normally without having the AP discount and is cheaper than an AP if considering just one trip.


----------



## krw1243

Bing Showei said:


> This kind of undermines all the "savings" calculations.



No, because it's done in comparison to the 4 base tickets we would of bought, not compared to buying a regular AP. You would save more than this if you were going to buy an AP already.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Day 26 for me.  I really would like an email today so I can move on.  With my luck I am going to have to wait until the end of the week :/


----------



## tinks624

Reneedisnerd said:


> Day 26 for me.  I really would like an email today so I can move on.  With my luck I am going to have to wait until the end of the week :/


I feel your pain—day 22 for me ugh!


----------



## Drewferin

Have faith you'll pass. Mine passed on day 22!! Fingers cross.


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> That was my contract. It was $85pp that they took.





Bing Showei said:


> If it was an Aug UY, it was mine. We need to start a low-ballers club. DVD could be a club sponsor.



I keep trying to join your club. If prices stay this high, I may try again. The question is whether to add BLT or VGF.

(Should have bought more VGF points in the first place... )


----------



## tinks624

Drewferin said:


> Have faith you'll pass. Mine passed on day 22!! Fingers cross.


You made my day!!


----------



## TexasChick123

kboo said:


> I keep trying to join your club. If prices stay this high, I may try again. The question is whether to add BLT or VGF.
> 
> (Should have bought more VGF points in the first place... )



I added on to my VGF last year. I’m in the process of adding on to my BLT right now. The prices are a lot higher than I want to spend, but that’s life. I’m afraid if I drag my feet too much it’ll be even more next year, and the years following. BLT direct is already $191pp, so I can easily see it going above $200pp. I’ll keep y’all posted.


----------



## jenr812

TexasChick123 said:


> The prices are a lot higher than I want to spend, but that’s life. I’m afraid if I drag my feet too much it’ll be even more next year, and the years following. BLT direct is already $191pp, so I can easily see it going above $200pp.



This is my dilemma as well. Direct prices are surely not going to decrease, and with all of the new plans for WDW, interest in resale is sure to increase, so I can't see resale pricing decreasing either.


----------



## Katie L

jenr812 said:


> This is my dilemma as well. Direct prices are surely not going to decrease, and with all of the new plans for WDW, interest in resale is sure to increase, so I can't see resale pricing decreasing either.



This is what I'm thinking too. Other years prices have gone done a bit heading in to the end of the year. I notice a lot of Dec UY getting taken by ROFR...


----------



## NewbieMom

jenr812 said:


> This is my dilemma as well. Direct prices are surely not going to decrease, and with all of the new plans for WDW, interest in resale is sure to increase, so I can't see resale pricing decreasing either.



I only started researching DVC in Jan of this year. Have direct prices ever gone down? Say, during the Great Recession?


----------



## TexasChick123

jenr812 said:


> This is my dilemma as well. Direct prices are surely not going to decrease, and with all of the new plans for WDW, interest in resale is sure to increase, so I can't see resale pricing decreasing either.



I bought VGF at $130pp for a 60pt and a 100pt contract.  I didn't think I was getting that great of a deal at the time, but it is what I wanted.  Fast forward to this year, and those prices were a steal compared to what I'd be paying for contracts those sizes today.  While I am going to spend more than I want on my BLT add-on today, I think it will all work out in the end.  An important distinction is that I bought my BLT for $100pp with no points until the following UY.  The ones I am seriously looking at now all have points coming on this year.  Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Phew! Just finished 3 hours of standardized testing administration, and no e-mail came in while I was away   I'm only on day 7, but a girl can hope.


----------



## striker1064

I've been thinking about that lately as well, especially with our recent Poly offer going to ROFR. We're paying $139/pp, which is a very good but not can't-miss deal, but Poly sells for $220/pp direct. The broker mentioned they've only seen Disney buy back one or two Poly contracts and everything else passes, which matches the ROFR data threads. But how much longer is Disney going to let one of their flagship, MK monorail resorts go for $80 less than direct?

Guess I'll find out within 30 days!


----------



## Maxwell42

TexasChick123 said:


> I bought VGF at $130pp for a 60pt and a 100pt contract.  I didn't think I was getting that great of a deal at the time, but it is what I wanted.  Fast forward to this year, and those prices were a steal compared to what I'd be paying for contracts those sizes today.  While I am going to spend more than I want on my BLT add-on today, I think it will all work out in the end.



I think this is a healthy attitude.  I'm new in these waters - I'm waiting for my first resale contract to close right now - but when I was shopping, I hardly spent any time looking at historical resale prices because I saw them as largely irrelevant, other than to demonstrate a historical upward trend in value.  Last year's prices are never coming back.  But I'm fairly certain that when we look at resale prices 3-5 years from now, we'll feel pretty good about the prices we're paying today by comparison.



striker1064 said:


> I've been thinking about that lately as well, especially with our recent Poly offer going to ROFR. We're paying $139/pp, which is a very good but not can't-miss deal, but Poly sells for $220/pp direct. The broker mentioned they've only seen Disney buy back one or two Poly contracts and everything else passes, which matches the ROFR data threads. But how much longer is Disney going to let one of their flagship, MK monorail resorts go for $80 less than direct?



I don't know, but I'm happy to grab one of those deals while they last!  We're closing on a 250 point contract at PVB for $133/pt.  I felt pretty good about that deal as well.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Crickets again today on my end.


----------



## TexasChick123

Reneedisnerd said:


> Crickets again today on my end.



If it’s any consolation, I don’t think anyone has heard back today. It seems pretty quiet out there...


----------



## Mumof4mice

Maxwell42 said:


> I don't know, but I'm happy to grab one of those deals while they last! We're closing on a 250 point contract at PVB for $133/pt. I felt pretty good about that deal as well.


I think I saw that listing and called dvcmagic straight away. They didn't get back to me for days though. That's a great buy. Good luck!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Day 10. I just want an answer either way. $135pp for PVB should fly under the radar, shouldn't it?


----------



## iheartglaciers

kboo said:


> I keep trying to join your club. If prices stay this high, I may try again. The question is whether to add BLT or VGF.
> 
> (Should have bought more VGF points in the first place... )



I thought BWV was going to be the next purchase? :-D


----------



## mlittig

mlittig---$103-$11758-100-OKW-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 100/19 - sent 4/24, passed 5/7

Since Disney has been taking some OKW contracts the last month or so, I was worried that this might take longer and that they might take it Good luck to those still waiting


----------



## Lola_Stark42

lola_stark42---$97-$17650-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 169/18, 160/19- sent 5/7

I have a good feeling about this one. I hope I’m right.


----------



## mlittig

Lola_Stark42 said:


> lola_stark42---$97-$17650-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 169/18, 160/19- sent 5/7
> 
> I have a good feeling about this one. I hope I’m right.



 Pixie dust this one passes, Lola_Stark42


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Lola_Stark42 said:


> lola_stark42---$97-$17650-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 169/18, 160/19- sent 5/7
> 
> I have a good feeling about this one. I hope I’m right.


Crossing my fingers for you.  I am still waiting for my “taken” email.


----------



## The Jackal

NewbieMom said:


> I only started researching DVC in Jan of this year. Have direct prices ever gone down? Say, during the Great Recession?


Yes they have. Vero Beach went down this year if you were to buy it direct. But no way is any theme park one going down.


----------



## TexasChick123

The Jackal said:


> Yes they have. Vero Beach went down this year if you were to buy it direct. But no way is any theme park one going down.



I agree.  They didn't decrease direct pricing during the last recession.  Resales will probably take a hit, but Disney won't drop direct prices the way you are thinking.  I believe they will just offer more incentives which thereby reduces the price without it being listed as less money.  However, as long as the economy is booming, it isn't going to happen.


----------



## MickeyReeds

MickeyReeds---$135-$23333-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/16, passed 5/7

Doing the happy dance tonight!  Just heard from our broker!  We were starting to get worried it was going to be snatched by the mouse! We are excited to be part of the club!


----------



## mlittig

MickeyReeds said:


> MickeyReeds---$135-$23333-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/16, passed 5/7
> 
> Doing the happy dance tonight!  Just heard from our broker!  We were starting to get worried it was going to be snatched by the mouse! We are excited to be part of the club!



Congrats, MickeyReeds and welcome home


----------



## jenr812

I have been scouring the resale sites since my contract was taken, and I am seeing so few AKV contracts period, let alone where I need them.  It stung a little when I saw "my" contract still on Fidelity's website as "sale pending" Ouch.


----------



## Matty B13

jenr812 said:


> I have been scouring the resale sites since my contract was taken, and I am seeing so few AKV contracts period, let alone where I need them.  It stung a little when I saw "my" contract still on Fidelity's website as "sale pending" Ouch.



Fidelity's website is very slow to update information.


----------



## rundisney79

rundisney79---$100-$54775-500-BWV-Feb-500/17, 500/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 4/10, taken 5/4

I fixed my post   Also I put the wrong take date.  I was looking at it and it was 26 days!  I put the week before.  I am still in mourning - so forgive me lol


----------



## JV63

3 weeks 4 days for our OKW contract so optimism is waning but we shall see. If they take this one, which will make the 2nd OKW in a row, we will probably switch up resorts to one of our other favorites (BCV) for the next try.


----------



## tinks624

JV63 said:


> 3 weeks 4 days for our OKW contract so optimism is waning but we shall see. If they take this one, which will make the 2nd OKW in a row, we will probably switch up resorts to one of our other favorites (BCV) for the next try.


I’m 3weeks 2 days for my OKW contract as well! I too am feeling it’s a loss! Good luck to you.. I also am thinking of a different resort next.


----------



## Katie L

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$100-$54775-500-BWV-Feb-500/17, 500/18, 500/19, 0/20- sent 4/10, taken 4/27



When disney takes a huge contract like this can they split it up into smaller contracts? I am sort of assuming they can - which is rubbish, but I'm just curious.


----------



## TexasChick123

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$100-$54775-500-BWV-Feb-500/17, 500/18, 500/19, 0/20- sent 4/10, taken 4/27



That stinks.  I'm sorry they took this one.  What a great price.  On the bright side, you just saved over $50K!



Katie L said:


> When disney takes a huge contract like this can they split it up into smaller contracts? I am sort of assuming they can - which is rubbish, but I'm just curious.



You are correct.  With them selling BWV at $171pp, that is a very large margin for them to work with.  Also, those 2017 points will be used for OTUP when people call in and need them.


----------



## DaveNan

Katie L said:


> When disney takes a huge contract like this can they split it up into smaller contracts? I am sort of assuming they can - which is rubbish, but I'm just curious.


Yes.  They can easily split them.  They can combine too but that is tougher.  In order to combine they need to be the same unit.  But splitting is very easy for them to do


----------



## Beesknees6

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$100-$54775-500-BWV-Feb-500/17, 500/18, 500/19, 0/20- sent 4/10, taken 4/27


So sorry... wondering how there can be zero points for 2020?  Is this a possible typo?


----------



## ScubaCat

DaveNan said:


> Yes.  They can easily split them.  They can combine too but that is tougher.  In order to combine they need to be the same unit.  But splitting is very easy for them to do



It's not really harder to combine. Each unit is a bucket of points. This puts 500 into a bucket along with whatever else is in there, and now they'll sell in whatever increments people are looking to buy.



Beesknees6 said:


> So sorry... wondering how there can be zero points for 2020?  Is this a possible typo?



Definitely a typo, but we'll let it slide this time. Heh. Bummer, but I guess $100 is way below direct at a popular resort and they want to nudge up the prices a bit.


----------



## kboo

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$100-$54775-500-BWV-Feb-500/17, 500/18, 500/19, 0/20- sent 4/10, taken 4/27



Sorry, @rundisney79. That was a terrific price for a loaded contract. 



iheartglaciers said:


> I thought BWV was going to be the next purchase? :-D


See above. I have a mental block about appropriate pricing for BWV and BCV because they are now (have been) the most expensive DVC to own given the prices they're selling for and the length of time on the contracts. I do love BWV, but we will take our chances at 7mo for our late-August vacations, I suppose. Also the current plan (since February worked so well) is to split stay at the Swolphin on SPG points with one of our MK resorts. Saves us some DVC points and uses up some of the SPG points we have accumulated this year. True, we are "only" getting a hotel room at Swolphin, but I didn't really pay money for those points. (I did, but that was money that would have been spent on the things I spent them on anyway.)


----------



## Jerry5788

Taking another go at it AKV this time

Jerry5788---$100-$21100-205-AKV-Sep-66/17, 83/18, 205/19-international seller- sent 5/8


----------



## Reneedisnerd

tinks624 said:


> I’m 3weeks 2 days for my OKW contract as well! I too am feeling it’s a loss! Good luck to you.. I also am thinking of a different resort next.


Day 27 and my OKW is still pending.  We tried AKV the last time and it got taken at day 21.  I really wish I would just get a response so I can move on to the next try.


----------



## TexasChick123

Reneedisnerd said:


> Day 27 and my OKW is still pending.  We tried AKV the last time and it got taken at day 21.  I really wish I would just get a response so I can move on to the next try.



Unofficially, I think you can move on. No guarantees, but this one is probably gone. I’m sorry. Good news is that you are free to scour the resale sites for another listing! Hopefully, I’m wrong about this, and you get a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Beesknees6

Jerry5788 said:


> Taking another go at it AKV this time
> 
> Jerry5788---$100-$21100-205-AKV-Sep-66/17, 83/18, 205/19-international seller- sent 5/8


Good luck and pixie dust!


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> Taking another go at it AKV this time
> 
> Jerry5788---$100-$21100-205-AKV-Sep-66/17, 83/18, 205/19-international seller- sent 5/8



Best of luck!!!


----------



## krw1243

Reneedisnerd said:


> Day 27 and my OKW is still pending.  We tried AKV the last time and it got taken at day 21.  I really wish I would just get a response so I can move on to the next try.



You have 10 days to pull out of a contract as the buyer in Florida - you technically could move on and make a contract, and then break it if the outcome doesn't come as expected. Not necessarily the nicest thing to do to the sellers though. But maybe if one has been sitting anyways....


----------



## NewbieMom

NewbieMom---$88-$14839-150-AKV-Apr-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/7

Our 1st accepted offer and DVC purchase! I don't have high hopes that it will pass though, based on this thread. We will see, maybe I'll get beginner's luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

krw1243 said:


> You have 10 days to pull out of a contract as the buyer in Florida - you technically could move on and make a contract, and then break it if the outcome doesn't come as expected. Not necessarily the nicest thing to do to the sellers though. But maybe if one has been sitting anyways....



Yeah, not really nice to do.  Sometimes you just have to be patient.  For me I consider it unethical to make a contract that you only plan to fulfill if something else doesn't work out.


----------



## TexasChick123

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yeah, not really nice to do.  Sometimes you just have to be patient.  For me I consider it unethical to make a contract that you only plan to fulfill if something else doesn't work out.



I’m not going to comment on the merits of this, but I do think it happens a lot. You frequently see contracts go as “sale pending” only to return to “available” just a few days later. Other reasons could be at play, but I think this happens more than we think!


----------



## Bing Showei

NewbieMom said:


> NewbieMom---$88-$14839-150-AKV-Apr-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/7
> 
> Our 1st accepted offer and DVC purchase! I don't have high hopes that it will pass though, based on this thread. We will see, maybe I'll get beginner's luck!


Nice find! I hope you manage to sneak this time traveling offer from Fall 2017 past the mouse.


----------



## DaveNan

DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18, passed 5/8

Passed at day 20!!  Now I have 2 in closing and will be taking some time off of buying.  Unless of course that ideal contract shows up as I tell my DW.


----------



## TexasChick123

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18, passed 5/8
> 
> Passed at day 20!!  Now I have 2 in closing and will be taking some time off of buying.  Unless of course that ideal contract shows up as I tell my DW.



Yay!!! Congrats! Good price for AKV now. Maybe they’re finally moving on from Dec UY there!


----------



## iheartglaciers

kboo said:


> See above. I have a mental block about appropriate pricing for BWV and BCV because they are now (have been) the most expensive DVC to own given the prices they're selling for and the length of time on the contracts. I do love BWV, but we will take our chances at 7mo for our late-August vacations, I suppose. Also the current plan (since February worked so well) is to split stay at the Swolphin on SPG points with one of our MK resorts. Saves us some DVC points and uses up some of the SPG points we have accumulated this year. True, we are "only" getting a hotel room at Swolphin, but I didn't really pay money for those points. (I did, but that was money that would have been spent on the things I spent them on anyway.)



Agree that BWV/BCV prices are crazy! My BCV is in ROFR right now and it sold for way more than I thought I could get (I’ll post the details here once it passes).  I loved my stay at the Swan and I would totally stay there if I had SPG points!!  While you don’t get the 1/2-BR, the rooms are nicer.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18, passed 5/8
> 
> Passed at day 20!!  Now I have 2 in closing and will be taking some time off of buying.  Unless of course that ideal contract shows up as I tell my DW.


So glad to see someone getting news today.  Congrats!!


----------



## krw1243

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yeah, not really nice to do.  Sometimes you just have to be patient.  For me I consider it unethical to make a contract that you only plan to fulfill if something else doesn't work out.



Yeah, I agree. I wouldn't do it myself. The engineer in me just can't help but point out all the options.


----------



## ALDSMD

Where do you find what the current direct sale price is for dvc.  I'm specifically looking at BLT.  Thanks.


----------



## krw1243

iheartglaciers said:


> Agree that BWV/BCV prices are crazy! My BCV is in ROFR right now and it sold for way more than I thought I could get (I’ll post the details here once it passes).  I loved my stay at the Swan and I would totally stay there if I had SPG points!!  While you don’t get the 1/2-BR, the rooms are nicer.



*Wonders if you are the one selling to me, as I am in ROFR on BCV*


----------



## TexasChick123

ALDSMD said:


> Where do you find what the current direct sale price is for dvc.  I'm specifically looking at BLT.  Thanks.



https://*******.com/dvc-direct-price-increases-january-17/

Apparently I can’t post the link. Just google “DVC Direct Price 2018”


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> https://*******.com/dvc-direct-price-increases-january-17/
> 
> Apparently I can’t post the link. Just google “DVC Direct Price 2018”



Try this one.

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## Reneedisnerd

krw1243 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I wouldn't do it myself. The engineer in me just can't help but point out all the options.


I did inquire about the one I have been looking at but it was just sold. I don’t think I would have taken it further than an inquiry.  I just can’t sign something until I know for sure.


----------



## The Jackal

NewbieMom said:


> NewbieMom---$88-$14839-150-AKV-Apr-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/7
> 
> Our 1st accepted offer and DVC purchase! I don't have high hopes that it will pass though, based on this thread. We will see, maybe I'll get beginner's luck!




I wish you luck and I hope you get it, but I would start looking for another one. I give it a 0.001% chance of passing. But sometimes the mouse does stranger things. Lot of AKV being taken at much higher prices.


----------



## blacklablover

$90-$18750-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 36/18, 200/19- sent 4/12   Taken 5/7
What a surprise - not lol


----------



## DisneynBison

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18, passed 5/8
> 
> Passed at day 20!!  Now I have 2 in closing and will be taking some time off of buying.  Unless of course that ideal contract shows up as I tell my DW.



Sweet congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieMom

Bing Showei said:


> Nice find! I hope you manage to sneak this time traveling offer from Fall 2017 past the mouse.





The Jackal said:


> I wish you luck and I hope you get it, but I would start looking for another one. I give it a 0.001% chance of passing. But sometimes the mouse does stranger things. Lot of AKV being taken at much higher prices.



Yes, I don't have much hope that it'll pass but just hanging on to the 1% chance that they're done buying AKV for now and that a couple of April UY passing a few pages back.


----------



## NewbieMom

Jerry5788 said:


> Taking another go at it AKV this time
> 
> Jerry5788---$100-$21100-205-AKV-Sep-66/17, 83/18, 205/19-international seller- sent 5/8



Good luck!


----------



## tinks624

Reneedisnerd said:


> Day 27 and my OKW is still pending.  We tried AKV the last time and it got taken at day 21.  I really wish I would just get a response so I can move on to the next try.


I know what you mean! Let me move on if they want it!


----------



## TexasChick123

blacklablover said:


> $90-$18750-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 36/18, 200/19- sent 4/12   Taken 5/7
> What a surprise - not lol



Boo!!! I’m sorry!


----------



## iheartglaciers

krw1243 said:


> *Wonders if you are the one selling to me, as I am in ROFR on BCV*



No, it’s not you!  Mine sold for a higher price and was stripped (not by me, I bought it like that!).

Good luck in passing   I LOVE the Boardwalk area resorts (I sold BCV, but only because we decided we liked BWV even better) and think the happiness we get from using these points is worth it, even with the shorter contract.


----------



## JV63

JV63 said:


> 3 weeks 4 days for our OKW contract so optimism is waning but we shall see. If they take this one, which will make the 2nd OKW in a row, we will probably switch up resorts to one of our other favorites (BCV) for the next try.



Hope is restored. My dates were off from when I thought it was sent down. After a few contracts it starts to become a blur  It's only been 18 days in ROFR so it's a bit better.


----------



## Beesknees6

NewbieMom said:


> NewbieMom---$88-$14839-150-AKV-Apr-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/7
> 
> Our 1st accepted offer and DVC purchase! I don't have high hopes that it will pass though, based on this thread. We will see, maybe I'll get beginner's luck!


Wow!  Great price though... haven’t seen a price this low in months for AKV.  Out of curiousity.. was this fidelity?


----------



## Beesknees6

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18, passed 5/8
> 
> Passed at day 20!!  Now I have 2 in closing and will be taking some time off of buying.  Unless of course that ideal contract shows up as I tell my DW.


Congrats!  And December too!


----------



## Beesknees6

iheartglaciers said:


> No, it’s not you!  Mine sold for a higher price and was stripped (not by me, I bought it like that!).
> 
> Good luck in passing   I LOVE the Boardwalk area resorts (I sold BCV, but only because we decided we liked BWV even better) and think the happiness we get from using these points is worth it, even with the shorter contract.


So, bought and sold right away?  For a profit?  That’s awesome!!


----------



## iheartglaciers

Beesknees6 said:


> So, bought and sold right away?  For a profit?  That’s awesome!!



I bought it in November and got a good deal (well as good a deal as you can get for BCV these days) although it was super stripped.  I intended to wait until it was less stripped to sell it, but I had some other expenses come up, so decided to just sell it now.  I would've been happy to just break even so I wouldn't feel guilty about changing our minds about home resort


----------



## rundisney79

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$100-$54775-500-BWV-Feb-500/17, 500/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 4/10, taken 5/4



I fixed my post   Also I put the wrong take date.  I was looking at it and it was 26 days!  I put the week before.  I am still in mourning - so forgive me lol


----------



## rundisney79

TexasChick123 said:


> That stinks.  I'm sorry they took this one.  What a great price.  On the bright side, you just saved over $50K!
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.  With them selling BWV at $171pp, that is a very large margin for them to work with.  Also, those 2017 points will be used for OTUP when people call in and need them.



First time I have ever been upset about not spending 50K!  I fixed my post   Still in mourning.  It was a long weekend lol


----------



## rundisney79

Beesknees6 said:


> So sorry... wondering how there can be zero points for 2020?  Is this a possible typo?


Typo - i just fixed it.


----------



## ScubaCat

iheartglaciers said:


> Agree that BWV/BCV prices are crazy! My BCV is in ROFR right now and it sold for way more than I thought I could get (I’ll post the details here once it passes).  I loved my stay at the Swan and I would totally stay there if I had SPG points!!  While you don’t get the 1/2-BR, the rooms are nicer.



Marriott points work there too.  All mine from business travel are Hilton though.  I guess I'd have to suffer at Hilton Bonnet Creek or the Waldorf Astoria if DVC ran out... Woe is me.


----------



## krw1243

iheartglaciers said:


> No, it’s not you!  Mine sold for a higher price and was stripped (not by me, I bought it like that!).
> 
> Good luck in passing   I LOVE the Boardwalk area resorts (I sold BCV, but only because we decided we liked BWV even better) and think the happiness we get from using these points is worth it, even with the shorter contract.



Ah, ok, because that would of been too funny. We definitely paid a bit more for our because it was fully loaded, with 2017 points already banked and everything. BWV looks nice too - but my son says the clown in the pool would give him nightmares! Lol.


----------



## kboo

ScubaCat said:


> Marriott points work there too.  All mine from business travel are Hilton though.  I guess I'd have to suffer at Hilton Bonnet Creek or the Waldorf Astoria if DVC ran out... Woe is me.




But can you walk to EP and HS from Bonnet Creek or the W=A?


----------



## David K.

My AKV contract was taken today. Not a surprise but still sad.

David K.---$102-$22356-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/8


----------



## NewbieMom

David K. said:


> My AKV contract was taken today. Not a surprise but still sad.
> 
> David K.---$102-$22356-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/8



So sorry to hear!


----------



## NewbieMom

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow!  Great price though... haven’t seen a price this low in months for AKV.  Out of curiousity.. was this fidelity?



No, DVC Magic. I don't see them commonly mentioned here, and as a 1st time buyer, I don't find them very helpful. There's no communication at all. I had to call to follow up on offer, whether seller accept/signed Purchase Agreement, and whether they sent it to ROFR. 

I'm so grateful for these boards. Otherwise, I wouldn't even know about ROFR or that I'm expected to wait 30 days or so. There was absolutely no explanation of this from the broker. I guess they assume if you're buying resale, you already know?


----------



## TexasChick123

David K. said:


> My AKV contract was taken today. Not a surprise but still sad.
> 
> David K.---$102-$22356-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/8



The drunken monkey strikes again!


----------



## TexasChick123

NewbieMom said:


> No, DVC Magic. I don't see them commonly mentioned here, and as a 1st time buyer, I don't find them very helpful. There's no communication at all. I had to call to follow up on offer, whether seller accept/signed Purchase Agreement, and whether they sent it to ROFR.
> 
> I'm so grateful for these boards. Otherwise, I wouldn't even know about ROFR or that I'm expected to wait 30 days or so. There was absolutely no explanation of this from the broker. I guess they assume if you're buying resale, you already know?



I bought through them last year when they still had Rachel as their broker. I’ve heard they’ve really spiraled downward since she left. Good news for you is that it doesn’t make a big difference if you can get a contract to pass at that price!


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> I bought through them last year when they still had Rachel as their broker. I’ve heard they’ve really spiraled downward since she left. Good news for you is that it doesn’t make a big difference if you can get a contract to pass at that price!



That's true. I just don't want to lose the contract for some technicality, if by some miracle it passes ROFR. Like, I haven't even submit a deposit yet. No one has reached out to ask for one, and I haven't had a chance to call to ask where I should send it.


----------



## TexasChick123

NewbieMom said:


> That's true. I just don't want to lose the contract for some technicality, if by some miracle it passes ROFR. Like, I haven't even submit a deposit yet. No one has reached out to ask for one, and I haven't had a chance to call to ask where I should send it.



Yikes.  That should be included in your paperwork that you got.  Not a deposit form but certainly where to send the deposit and the name of the title company.  Look over all your paperwork.  The title company should be named in there somewhere.  Give them a call to see if they will accept a credit card or just a check.  Sometimes, they don't collect the deposit unless a contract passes ROFR.  There was one company last year that worked that way, but I can't remember which one.  Good luck!


----------



## iheartglaciers

krw1243 said:


> Ah, ok, because that would of been too funny. We definitely paid a bit more for our because it was fully loaded, with 2017 points already banked and everything. BWV looks nice too - but my son says the clown in the pool would give him nightmares! Lol.



Haha I don't love the clown either... there are many things I love about both BCV and BWV, but I couldn't justify keeping both.  Especially because I wanted a second home resort at a MK area resort.  If I win the lotto then maybe I can have all the home resorts I want


----------



## LawrenceFamily

David K. said:


> My AKV contract was taken today. Not a surprise but still sad.
> 
> David K.---$102-$22356-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/8



Sorry to hear this - we sent our off at 230pts at $95 at AKL just over a week ago and I think there's next to no chance of it passing. I felt so optimistic at the start but checking here every day seeing so many taken is just depressing! Just feels like a complete waste of time. Like others have said, we may have to look at another resort, but struggling to justify c.$140 for the Poly/BCV


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> Yikes.  That should be included in your paperwork that you got.  Not a deposit form but certainly where to send the deposit and the name of the title company.  Look over all your paperwork.  The title company should be named in there somewhere.  Give them a call to see if they will accept a credit card or just a check.  Sometimes, they don't collect the deposit unless a contract passes ROFR.  There was one company last year that worked that way, but I can't remember which one.  Good luck!



I just called the agent because I've checked my paperwork multiple times and there's no information listed. She said they don't take the deposit until they hear back that ROFR has been waived. Phew!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LawrenceFamily said:


> Sorry to hear this - we sent our off at 230pts at $95 at AKL just over a week ago and I think there's next to no chance of it passing. I felt so optimistic at the start but checking here every day seeing so many taken is just depressing! Just feels like a complete waste of time. Like others have said, we may have to look at another resort, but struggling to justify c.$140 for the Poly/BCV



Hopefully they're where they want to be in getting points and are going to stop ROFRing AKV so heavily!


----------



## beourguest2009

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hopefully they're where they want to be in getting points and are going to stop ROFRing AKV so heavily!



I’m convinced they are taking them solely to drive the price up to be closer to the new retail price. Is there a max at each resort that they can hold?


----------



## TeeKo

So lost another one.
Can’t enter all the data cause I didn’t pay super close attention. Didn’t figure it would pass.
AKV December UY
Was either 200 or 250 points
Neither loaded nor stripped
Taken on Day 25
$97pp


----------



## ScubaCat

kboo said:


> But can you walk to EP and HS from Bonnet Creek or the W=A?



Nope, but you can use hilton points there! And they have a lazy river!


----------



## Lgarland86

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18, passed 5/8
> 
> Passed at day 20!!  Now I have 2 in closing and will be taking some time off of buying.  Unless of course that ideal contract shows up as I tell my DW.



I’m so glad to see this! It gives me hope for my AKL Dec use year


----------



## David K.

LawrenceFamily said:


> Sorry to hear this - we sent our off at 230pts at $95 at AKL just over a week ago and I think there's next to no chance of it passing. I felt so optimistic at the start but checking here every day seeing so many taken is just depressing! Just feels like a complete waste of time. Like others have said, we may have to look at another resort, but struggling to justify c.$140 for the Poly/BCV



Thinking optimistically, maybe I can get a 220 or 230 for your rate now. They can't buy all of them.  Good luck.


----------



## DaveNan

Jerry5788 said:


> Taking another go at it AKV this time
> 
> Jerry5788---$100-$21100-205-AKV-Sep-66/17, 83/18, 205/19-international seller- sent 5/8


Good Luck, they can't take them all!


----------



## DaveNan

blacklablover said:


> $90-$18750-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 36/18, 200/19- sent 4/12   Taken 5/7
> What a surprise - not lol


Sorry to hear.  The mouse keeps us guessing.  I have gotten lucky a couple of times recently after I had lost some.  Happy hunting.


----------



## DaveNan

David K. said:


> My AKV contract was taken today. Not a surprise but still sad.
> 
> David K.---$102-$22356-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/8


Bummer.  I had a similar get though today.  I hope you find a better one, that you get next time.


----------



## DaveNan

NewbieMom said:


> I just called the agent because I've checked my paperwork multiple times and there's no information listed. She said they don't take the deposit until they hear back that ROFR has been waived. Phew!


I bought one last year through DVC Magic.  At that time they used First Reliable Transfers and I had to submit a deposit at contract/rofr submission.  I recently passed rofr on one through Vacatia and they also used FRT and did not ask for the deposit until after rofr was passed.  I have also noticed a lot of the identical properties for sale appear on both the Vacatia and DVC Magic (same resort, UY, point value, and point status).  So they may be affiliated.


----------



## motherof5

MickeyReeds said:


> MickeyReeds---$135-$23333-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/16, passed 5/7
> 
> Doing the happy dance tonight!  Just heard from our broker!  We were starting to get worried it was going to be snatched by the mouse! We are excited to be part of the club!


Congratulations.  I love hearing positive news for everyone on here.


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Taking another go at it AKV this time
> 
> Jerry5788---$100-$21100-205-AKV-Sep-66/17, 83/18, 205/19-international seller- sent 5/8


Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## motherof5

The Jackal said:


> I wish you luck and I hope you get it, but I would start looking for another one. I give it a 0.001% chance of passing. But sometimes the mouse does stranger things. Lot of AKV being taken at much higher prices.


That would be a great price.  Sending pixie dust your way.  Hope it passes and you here Welcome Home Soon!


----------



## motherof5

David K. said:


> My AKV contract was taken today. Not a surprise but still sad.
> 
> David K.---$102-$22356-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/8


So sorry.  I'm surprised by how many they are taking this month and last month these were passing.


----------



## DaveNan

The Jackal said:


> I wish you luck and I hope you get it, but I would start looking for another one. I give it a 0.001% chance of passing. But sometimes the mouse does stranger things. Lot of AKV being taken at much higher prices.


So you're saying there's a chance.  (couldn't resist)


----------



## Beesknees6

rundisney79 said:


> First time I have ever been upset about not spending 50K!  I fixed my post   Still in mourning.  It was a long weekend lol


I’m sure!  Try again?


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Here I am at day 28 and still waiting. This has been so much fun (sarcastic tone added).  I feel like someone at Disney must be saying...”Bahahahahaha if we wait one more day to give her the “taken” email she will really go crazy and just buy direct.”


----------



## Bing Showei

rundisney79 said:


> First time I have ever been upset about not spending 50K!  I fixed my post   Still in mourning.  It was a long weekend lol


Assuming this would’ve been a first contract, I actually think you dodged a bullet. If you ever decided DVC wasn’t fitting in with your lifestyle anymore, selling a beast of a contract like that would’ve been a challenge.

Stories are abound of buyers eventually finding the perfect contract after getting one taken. I’m sure you’ll find a happy home (or homes?) for your $50K.


----------



## motherof5

Calculator said:


> Calculator---$90-$22500-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller pays closing- sent 3/31


Did you pass?


----------



## motherof5

evenstephen said:


> Thought I'd post this in case the information is helpful.  Not totally surprised that it was taken, but disappointed nonetheless.  The hunt goes on . . .
> 
> evenstephen---$107-$13465-120-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 120/19- sent 3/16, taken 4/6


So sorry.  This being a stripped contract I would have thought you were safe


----------



## Wfishy5

wfishy5---$89-$25724-270-SSR-Mar-0/17, 174/18, 270/19, 270/20- sent 4/13

Still waiting... My wife is hoping it gets taken so we can get more points!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Wfishy5 said:


> wfishy5---$89-$25724-270-SSR-Mar-0/17, 174/18, 270/19, 270/20- sent 4/13
> 
> Still waiting... My wife is hoping it gets taken so we can get more points!


I am hanging in there with you and thinking the same.  Mine was send April 11th.


----------



## eaglesrest

Wfishy5 said:


> wfishy5---$89-$25724-270-SSR-Mar-0/17, 174/18, 270/19, 270/20- sent 4/13
> 
> Still waiting... My wife is hoping it gets taken so we can get more points!


This is almost identical to our contract, submitted end of April. $89pp at SSR but we have 300 points. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Gryhndmom

MickeyReeds said:


> MickeyReeds---$135-$23333-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/16, passed 5/7
> 
> Doing the happy dance tonight!  Just heard from our broker!  We were starting to get worried it was going to be snatched by the mouse! We are excited to be part of the club!



Welcome to the BLT family and we have the same use year!


----------



## NewbieMom

DaveNan said:


> I bought one last year through DVC Magic.  At that time they used First Reliable Transfers and I had to submit a deposit at contract/rofr submission.  I recently passed rofr on one through Vacatia and they also used FRT and did not ask for the deposit until after rofr was passed.  I have also noticed a lot of the identical properties for sale appear on both the Vacatia and DVC Magic (same resort, UY, point value, and point status).  So they may be affiliated.



When I called yesterday to inquire about deposit, the agent said the title/closing will be handled by an attorney. I was a bit surprised. On this thread, I've only seen names of actual title companies (First Reliable, Magic Transfers). Should I be worried? Is this unusual?


----------



## ScubaCat

NewbieMom said:


> When I called yesterday to inquire about deposit, the agent said the title/closing will be handled by an attorney. I was a bit surprised. On this thread, I've only seen names of actual title companies (First Reliable, Magic Transfers). Should I be worried? Is this unusual?



It doesn't matter, really, although it's ultimately your choice. If you prefer a certain title company, just let the broker know so they can update the contract accordingly.


----------



## Bing Showei

NewbieMom said:


> When I called yesterday to inquire about deposit, the agent said the title/closing will be handled by an attorney. I was a bit surprised. On this thread, I've only seen names of actual title companies (First Reliable, Magic Transfers). Should I be worried? Is this unusual?


If your attorney is Jeffrey C. Sweet, his office handles a lot of DVC closings. My experience with his office was great; offer to close in just over three weeks on an international transaction.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$80-$13453-150-OKW-Mar-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/11
> 
> Second time we have gotten to this point.  First one (AKV) was taken after 21 ways in ROFR.  We aren’t in a big rush as we aren’t planning on another WDW trip until Dec of 2019 but I am not very good at waiting.



Taken 5/9 and totally expected.  Already got the ball rolling on the next one and will post when we start ROFR.


----------



## Beesknees6

Reneedisnerd said:


> Taken 4/28 and totally expected.  Already got the ball rolling on the next one and will post when we start ROFR.


Wait... yours was Taken 4/28?


----------



## disneyeveryyear

NewbieMom said:


> When I called yesterday to inquire about deposit, the agent said the title/closing will be handled by an attorney. I was a bit surprised. On this thread, I've only seen names of actual title companies (First Reliable, Magic Transfers). Should I be worried? Is this unusual?



Mine is being closed by Jeffrey Sweet, but I did have to pay a 10% deposit before it was sent for ROFR.


----------



## NewbieMom

Bing Showei said:


> If your attorney is Jeffrey C. Sweet, his office handles a lot of DVC closings. My experience with his office was great; offer to close in just over three weeks on an international transaction.



Yes that's him! I wasn't sure if I'm allowed to post it. Good to know that he is experienced in DVC closings!


----------



## NewbieMom

Reneedisnerd said:


> Taken 4/28 and totally expected.  Already got the ball rolling on the next one and will post when we start ROFR.



Sorry to hear, but glad you've already moved on!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Beesknees6 said:


> Wait... yours was Taken 4/28?


Lol wow that was off, I edited. Taken 5/9.  I must have been so excited that my new offer was accepted so fast I guess my fingers weren’t working.


----------



## Beesknees6

Reneedisnerd said:


> Lol wow that was off, I edited. Taken 5/9.  I must have been so excited that my new offer was accepted so fast I guess my fingers weren’t working.


Oh gosh.. so sorry but glad you found something so fast!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18, passed 5/8
> 
> Passed at day 20!!  Now I have 2 in closing and will be taking some time off of buying.  Unless of course that ideal contract shows up as I tell my DW.



Congratulations!


----------



## TexasChick123

Reneedisnerd said:


> Taken 5/9 and totally expected.  Already got the ball rolling on the next one and will post when we start ROFR.



I’m sorry, but I’m excited you’ve already started on your next one!


----------



## MickeyReeds

Gryhndmom said:


> Welcome to the BLT family and we have the same use year!


Thanks!  I love your greyhound! We have 2 dachshunds by my DH would like to adopt a greyhound some day!

We are so anxious to go and stay at BLT again soon, but we will be banking and borrowing points for a 2BR in June of 2020.  This will be for my DS's high school graduation.  He actually graduates in 2019, but we're waiting for Star Wars land to open!


----------



## TexasChick123

TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30

More than I wanted to spend per point, but it has all the points coming on. We blew through our 200 BLT points in no time at all, so we knew an add-on was coming. I wish I could’ve gotten it for less than $130pp, but no sellers would budge on even the stripped ones for anything under 200 points. I tried for 3 months!


----------



## DaveNan

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30
> 
> More than I wanted to spend per point, but it has all the points coming on. We blew through our 200 BLT points in no time at all, so we knew an add-on was coming. I wish I could’ve gotten it for less than $130pp, but no sellers would budge on even the stripped ones for anything under 200 points. I tried for 3 months!


Good luck. Pixie dust.


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30
> 
> More than I wanted to spend per point, but it has all the points coming on. We blew through our 200 BLT points in no time at all, so we knew an add-on was coming. I wish I could’ve gotten it for less than $130pp, but no sellers would budge on even the stripped ones for anything under 200 points. I tried for 3 months!


Good luck!!!

I think I need to adjust my expectations if/when I decide to add on (again). BLT seems more cost-effective (even at these prices), but at VGF you just need to many points to get into a 1BR or larger, that if we want to not stay in studios there all the time, we will have to think about adding on some points there. 

And there is the prospect in the near(ish) future that we'd need to stay in 2BR to bring MIL or my dad along occasionally. Which was not really anticipated when we bought in just last year.


----------



## Katie L

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30
> 
> More than I wanted to spend per point, but it has all the points coming on. We blew through our 200 BLT points in no time at all, so we knew an add-on was coming. I wish I could’ve gotten it for less than $130pp, but no sellers would budge on even the stripped ones for anything under 200 points. I tried for 3 months!



This is what we want if and when we decide to spring for DVC.


----------



## TexasChick123

kboo said:


> Good luck!!!
> 
> I think I need to adjust my expectations if/when I decide to add on (again). BLT seems more cost-effective (even at these prices), but at VGF you just need to many points to get into a 1BR or larger, that if we want to not stay in studios there all the time, we will have to think about adding on some points there.
> 
> And there is the prospect in the near(ish) future that we'd need to stay in 2BR to bring MIL or my dad along occasionally. Which was not really anticipated when we bought in just last year.



I fought against the current BLT price for months, but I did finally give in. Considering we are saving $8400 over direct prices, I think it’ll all be ok. It still makes sense on my all important spreadsheets even at $135pp!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30
> 
> More than I wanted to spend per point, but it has all the points coming on. We blew through our 200 BLT points in no time at all, so we knew an add-on was coming. I wish I could’ve gotten it for less than $130pp, but no sellers would budge on even the stripped ones for anything under 200 points. I tried for 3 months!



Good for you @TexasChick123! I'm still closing on my lowball offer Aulani contract gone wrong (right?).


----------



## TexasChick123

Bruin_mouse said:


> Good for you @TexasChick123! I'm still closing on my lowball offer Aulani contract gone wrong (right?).



Thank you!  Contract gone wrong?!?


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> Thank you! Contract gone wrong?!?



A lowball offer I made on an Aulani contract (just to see what the counter would be) was accepted around the same time as your lowball SSR offer. (At least I hope it was you.) I'm still waiting to close on that contract.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Thinking of submitting a lowball offer myself… This waiting is killing me. 

What's the worst thing that could happen - we'll have to go to Disney world more often…? lol what a first world problem.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bruin_mouse said:


> A lowball offer I made on an Aulani contract (just to see what the counter would be) was accepted around the same time as your lowball SSR offer. (At least I hope it was you.) I'm still waiting to close on that contract.



That was me. I thought something happened with your Aulani contract which is what went wrong. I’m ok with my SSR being taken as my heart belongs to MK and my husband’s to Epcot. We’re working on the latter too.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30



You'll inevitably get someone tell you that they bought BLT at $5/point at the bottom of the recession and would never pay as much as you did, but you got a good price (especially if it's in your UY).


----------



## TexasChick123

Bruin_mouse said:


> You'll inevitably get someone tell you that they bought BLT at $5/point at the bottom of the recession and would never pay as much as you did, but you got a good price (especially if it's in your UY).



Hahaha!  This is so true!    We could've gotten a better deal, I think, on a Feb UY, but we already own June.  While I'm ok with owning multiple UY's, it would have to be for different resorts.  Owning different UY's for the same resort is too much trouble for me.


----------



## NewYorkMom

TexasChick123 said:


> While I'm ok with owning multiple UY's, it would have to be for different resorts.  Owning different UY's for the same resort is too much trouble for me.



Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with ROFR, but I am really struggling on deciding whether or not it really matters if the UY is the same IF we are planning on 2 different resorts. We have a contract right now that has not been through ROFR 'yet', which is our FIRST contract YAY (I hope )  and we are looking at doing another contract at a different resort but wasn't sure if we should stick with same UY or if it's really no big deal to be a different UY (as long as I put reminders on my phone and keep my spreadsheet up-to-date). The one we have under contract is the beginning of the year and I was thinking either matching that (not a lot of options right now) OR just going with another UY in the Fall. Another thing was, should we look into a 75 contract direct to get the benefits OR just get more points. We live in FL and would be AP so I think the only thing we wouldn't be able to take part of that is "free" would be moonlight event and EP lounge right?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NewYorkMom said:


> Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with ROFR, but I am really struggling on deciding whether or not it really matters if the UY is the same IF we are planning on 2 different resorts. We have a contract right now that has not been through ROFR 'yet', which is our FIRST contract YAY (I hope )  and we are looking at doing another contract at a different resort but wasn't sure if we should stick with same UY or if it's really no big deal to be a different UY (as long as I put reminders on my phone and keep my spreadsheet up-to-date). The one we have under contract is the beginning of the year and I was thinking either matching that (not a lot of options right now) OR just going with another UY in the Fall. Another thing was, should we look into a 75 contract direct to get the benefits OR just get more points. We live in FL and would be AP so I think the only thing we wouldn't be able to take part of that is "free" would be moonlight event and EP lounge right?



It's really so much more simple to keep things in the same UY.  It isn't so much about banking windows but about the ability to use the contracts together at 7 months and less.  It can be a real pain if you want to do that but have 2 different UY's.  If you never ever would do that then it's not so bad but I'd still recommend just trying to stick with 1 UY.

And direct in your case?  Can't really see any reason for it.  You get the AP discount which is the benefit with the most value.  The rest is fluff that can (and probably will) go away at some point.


----------



## TexasChick123

NewYorkMom said:


> Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with ROFR, but I am really struggling on deciding whether or not it really matters if the UY is the same IF we are planning on 2 different resorts. We have a contract right now that has not been through ROFR 'yet', which is our FIRST contract YAY (I hope )  and we are looking at doing another contract at a different resort but wasn't sure if we should stick with same UY or if it's really no big deal to be a different UY (as long as I put reminders on my phone and keep my spreadsheet up-to-date). The one we have under contract is the beginning of the year and I was thinking either matching that (not a lot of options right now) OR just going with another UY in the Fall. Another thing was, should we look into a 75 contract direct to get the benefits OR just get more points. We live in FL and would be AP so I think the only thing we wouldn't be able to take part of that is "free" would be moonlight event and EP lounge right?



Owning 2 UY’s with 2 different resorts is fine if you’re an organized person. If not, I wouldn’t recommend it. Regarding direct points, the biggest savings comes in the form of the AP’s. You already have access to that as a FL resident. I would vote “No” on direct points for your situation. Go resale and save your money.


----------



## tinks624

Mumof4mice said:


> Thinking of submitting a lowball offer myself… This waiting is killing me.
> 
> What's the worst thing that could happen - we'll have to go to Disney world more often…? lol what a first world problem.


After reading yours and Texas’s idea of lowballing I decided to give it a go... eh I got knocked down! But it was fun trying... still waiting on my original offer sent out to ROFR  on 4/15 — no reply as of yet!


----------



## Beesknees6

NewYorkMom said:


> Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with ROFR, but I am really struggling on deciding whether or not it really matters if the UY is the same IF we are planning on 2 different resorts. We have a contract right now that has not been through ROFR 'yet', which is our FIRST contract YAY (I hope )  and we are looking at doing another contract at a different resort but wasn't sure if we should stick with same UY or if it's really no big deal to be a different UY (as long as I put reminders on my phone and keep my spreadsheet up-to-date). The one we have under contract is the beginning of the year and I was thinking either matching that (not a lot of options right now) OR just going with another UY in the Fall. Another thing was, should we look into a 75 contract direct to get the benefits OR just get more points. We live in FL and would be AP so I think the only thing we wouldn't be able to take part of that is "free" would be moonlight event and EP lounge right?


We have a large contract (350 pts) that we bought that has a different UY.  We figured it was large enough to handle booking a 2 bedroom for a week on its own w/o having to worry about transferring between contracts.


----------



## motherof5

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> Congratulations!


Congratulations This was a amazing deal!


----------



## Beesknees6

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$100-$17755-160-AKV-Dec-152/17, 160/18, 160/19-International Seller- sent 4/18, passed 5/8
> 
> Passed at day 20!!  Now I have 2 in closing and will be taking some time off of buying.  Unless of course that ideal contract shows up as I tell my DW.


Great deal!  So... I always hear conflicting stories of fees and such with international sellers.  What’s the real deal with buying international? What did they tell you?


----------



## kboo

Bruin_mouse said:


> You'll inevitably get someone tell you that they bought BLT at $5/point at the bottom of the recession and would never pay as much as you did, but you got a good price (especially if it's in your UY).



LOL, @TexasChick123 IS that person who bought BLT at $100pp in 2017. (sigh)


----------



## TexasChick123

kboo said:


> LOL, @TexasChick123 IS that person who bought BLT at $100pp in 2017. (sigh)



Hahaha. Yep. You didn’t do so bad yourself at $106!!!  Ah, those were the days...less than a year ago. :/


----------



## Disneykate605

I'm also interested in finding out what the difference is when buying from an international seller.


----------



## TexasChick123

Disneykate605 said:


> I'm also interested in finding out what the difference is when buying from an international seller.



Not a lot.  We bought from one last year.  They have to pay a tax on the sale, but the Title company handles it.  Just make sure you are only dealing with a title company or attorney that is used to handling it, and it'll go fine.  They withhold the 15% mandatory tax from the sale and send it to the IRS.  Otherwise, you can be on the hook for the taxes as the American citizen.  This is why a good title company/attorney is so important.  Now, the sellers getting the docs notarized can be a pain.  Our sellers were Japanese, and they had to make an appointment with the American Embassy in Japan to get them notarized.  In our case, the appointment was 2 weeks out from when they got the closing docs.  Sometimes Canadians just drive across the border to do it in the US.  We went from offer to points in account in less than 3 months which was faster than my first purchase where the sellers lived in upstate NY!

Regarding the likelihood of Disney to take back by ROFR, Disney doesn't care if the sellers are international.  You aren't more likely to make it through because you had an international seller.  They are very used to dealing with these and will take them just the same using their own title company to handle it all.


----------



## Wfishy5

wfishy5---$89-$25724-270-SSR-Mar-0/17, 174/18, 270/19- sent 4/13, taken 5/9

I figured this was coming.  Back to the drawing board!


----------



## jjwelch24

Disneykate605 said:


> I'm also interested in finding out what the difference is when buying from an international seller.


I agree with texaschick123 about international seller.  We are currently in the process of buying from a seller in Japan.  In terms of cost there is no difference to the buyer.  However, the time frame is longer.  When the offer was made via e-mail everything was quick and the sellers returned the offer in a day.  However, now that we are going to closing the sellers needed make an appointment with the American Embassy and that takes awhile.  We received the closing documents on April 26 and the sellers could not get an appointment until May 14 just to give you an idea of the additional time it takes.


----------



## Disneykate605

Thanks for the info!


----------



## beourguest2009

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30
> 
> More than I wanted to spend per point, but it has all the points coming on. We blew through our 200 BLT points in no time at all, so we knew an add-on was coming. I wish I could’ve gotten it for less than $130pp, but no sellers would budge on even the stripped ones for anything under 200 points. I tried for 3 months!



Texas - 2 June BLT contracts, 200 pts, $124, stripped until 2019 just added on DVC Sales website...I know you like a deal!


----------



## TexasChick123

beourguest2009 said:


> Texas - June BLT, 200 pts, $124, stripped until 2019 just added on DVC Sales website...I know you like a deal!



Thanks.  I saw those yesterday.  It is too many points for us, but I think someone is going to get a good deal on those.  I'm glad they are taking into account that there are no 2018 points with their listing price!  Whomever buys these is definitely getting a deal at today's prices.


----------



## TexasChick123

Wfishy5 said:


> wfishy5---$89-$25724-270-SSR-Mar-0/17, 174/18, 270/19- sent 4/13, taken 5/9
> 
> I figured this was coming.  Back to the drawing board!



I'm sorry they took this.  When will they have enough March SSR points?!?


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> Thanks.  I saw those yesterday.  It is too many points for us, but I think someone is going to get a good deal on those.  I'm glad they are taking into account that there are no 2018 points with their listing price!  Whomever buys these is definitely getting a deal at today's prices.


Think it’ll pass??


----------



## TexasChick123

Beesknees6 said:


> Think it’ll pass??



Hard to say.  At $124pp, I think it has a much better chance than $120pp which really stinks that we are all basically discouraged from getting a good deal because of how aggressive they've been with ROFR.  I know that I have been on the WL for June BLT points for 1-2 months (sorry I can't remember exactly when I went on it), and I still haven't gotten the call that my 50 points are available.  Obviously, with my current contract pending, I am going to abandon direct, but I just wanted the option of direct if it happened.

Back to the original question, I honestly have no idea.  Some have passed at/near that price, and some haven't.  Since the prices have been so high lately, we just don't have a ton of data points on contracts like these lately.


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> Hard to say.  At $124pp, I think it has a much better chance than $120pp which really stinks that we are all basically discouraged from getting a good deal because of how aggressive they've been with ROFR.  I know that I have been on the WL for June BLT points for 1-2 months (sorry I can't remember exactly when I went on it), and I still haven't gotten the call that my 50 points are available.  Obviously, with my current contract pending, I am going to abandon direct, but I just wanted the option of direct if it happened.
> 
> Back to the original question, I honestly have no idea.  Some have passed at/near that price, and some haven't.  Since the prices have been so high lately, we just don't have a ton of data points on contracts like these lately.


Yeah... I’ve been keeping my eye on Poly although hubby says we’re done.  Doesn’t seem like they are taking Poly from what we see right?  Which confuses me.. with the price increase to $220 direct id think they’d be buying points up bc of the big margin.  Unless purchases have stopped due to the increase??    Wonder what the lowest is that could sneak through


----------



## krw1243

TexasChick123 said:


> I'm sorry they took this.  When will they have enough March SSR points?!?



I wonder if the recent hikes in price combined with needing 75 points to get perks now has resulted in Disney seeing a lot of demand for the "cheaper" point resorts as folks want to get 75pts direct as cheaply as possible?


----------



## Bruin_mouse

beourguest2009 said:


> Texas - 2 June BLT contracts, 200 pts, $124, stripped until 2019 just added on DVC Sales website...I know you like a deal!



The only ones I see are $139. Am I missing something? I'm keeping an eye out for a 200 point BLT contract for someone. Thank goodness it's not me.


----------



## TexasChick123

krw1243 said:


> I wonder if the recent hikes in price combined with needing 75 points to get perks now has resulted in Disney seeing a lot of demand for the "cheaper" point resorts as folks want to get 75pts direct as cheaply as possible?



Possibly, but I know for a fact that they have a ton of March SSR inventory and no WL right now.  Something else is at play here that we can't see yet.



Bruin_mouse said:


> The only ones I see are $139. Am I missing something? I'm keeping an eye out for a 200 point BLT contract for someone. Thank goodness it's not me.



https://dvcsales.com/ has 2x 200pt contracts listed for $124pp.  They are "pending verification" right now.  I can't imagine they will last long.  This is who I worked with on my SSR that was taken.  I really liked them.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> https://dvcsales.com/ has 2x 200pt contracts listed for $124pp. They are "pending verification" right now. I can't imagine they will last long. This is who I worked with on my SSR that was taken. I really liked them.



I see them but the Cost per Point I see is $139.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bruin_mouse said:


> I see them but the Cost per Point I see is $139.



That's weird.  It was $124pp this morning for both.  Maybe they read this thread and increased their price?!? Or maybe it was just a mistake.


----------



## krw1243

TexasChick123 said:


> Possibly, but I know for a fact that they have a ton of March SSR inventory and no WL right now.  Something else is at play here that we can't see yet.



Husband was speculating that maybe they were planning significant upgrades to AK and SSR, so were trying to buy back points so then they can sell them higher with the improvements and make a decent profit. Not sure I buy that though - as it takes years to get significant construction done, and you miss on people using those points to actually visit and spend their $$ in the interim. Plus they just sold us our AK a couple months ago, so not sure they're holding it either. (And now feel guilty wondering who got ROFRed for our contract.....)


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> That's weird. It was $124pp this morning for both. Maybe they read this thread and increased their price?!? Or maybe it was just a mistake.



Oh well, sounds like there would have been possible ROFR issues anyway.


----------



## Katie L

krw1243 said:


> Husband was speculating that maybe they were planning significant upgrades to AK and SSR, so were trying to buy back points so then they can sell them higher with the improvements and make a decent profit. Not sure I buy that though - as it takes years to get significant construction done, and you miss on people using those points to actually visit and spend their $$ in the interim. Plus they just sold us our AK a couple months ago, so not sure they're holding it either. (And now feel guilty wondering who got ROFRed for our contract.....)



AKL just had a rehab not long ago, so doubtful on that spec.


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> That's weird.  It was $124pp this morning for both.  Maybe they read this thread and increased their price?!? Or maybe it was just a mistake.



It's not a mistake. They got so much interest that sellers raised their price! I called to inquire yesterday since it's likely our AKV will be taken, and it's such a good price and we don't have plans to go anytime soon.


----------



## Jerry5788

krw1243 said:


> I wonder if the recent hikes in price combined with needing 75 points to get perks now has resulted in Disney seeing a lot of demand for the "cheaper" point resorts as folks want to get 75pts direct as cheaply as possible?



Not sure that is the case as they have lots of points available for purchase already. One theory people speculate is OTU bonus points with new purchases


----------



## beourguest2009

Bruin_mouse said:


> I see them but the Cost per Point I see is $139.
> 
> 
> View attachment 321803



That did change from earlier today!  Could have been a mistake!  They still have quite an assortment of BLT - small contracts with lost of points.  I am surprised some of them are not gone.  

I also worked with them on WL and had a great experience!


----------



## TexasChick123

beourguest2009 said:


> That did change from earlier today!  Could have been a mistake!  They still have quite an assortment of BLT - small contracts with lost of points.  I am surprised some of them are not gone.
> 
> I also worked with them on WL and had a great experience!





NewbieMom said:


> It's not a mistake. They got so much interest that sellers raised their price! I called to inquire yesterday since it's likely our AKV will be taken, and it's such a good price and we don't have plans to go anytime soon.



Wow! Crazy times! Glad to know that I can sell my BLT stripped for a year in the $120’s with absolutely no issues if I need to!


----------



## TexasChick123

NewbieMom said:


> It's not a mistake. They got so much interest that sellers raised their price! I called to inquire yesterday since it's likely our AKV will be taken, and it's such a good price and we don't have plans to go anytime soon.



BLT is a great resort, but $139pp for a stripped contract isn’t exactly a good price. That’s too high IMO. Those types of contracts are a dime a dozen right now. You didn’t say you were looking to bid on it with the price increase, but those should still be in the high $120’s. $124pp was a good deal, but anything over $130pp is too high for those IMO. The market will give us an answer soon enough to see if I’m right or wrong. There are still deals to be had by buyers with good money to be made by sellers at BLT if you are patient.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Jerry5788 said:


> Not sure that is the case as they have lots of points available for purchase already. One theory people speculate is OTU bonus points with new purchases



What are OTU bonus points?  Sorry - new to all things DVC.


----------



## Beesknees6

NewbieMom said:


> It's not a mistake. They got so much interest that sellers raised their price! I called to inquire yesterday since it's likely our AKV will be taken, and it's such a good price and we don't have plans to go anytime soon.


I just saw it 20 minutes ago still there! Wow.. I’m sure it generated a lot of interest


----------



## Beesknees6

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> What are OTU bonus points?  Sorry - new to all things DVC.


One time use points.. you can buy up to 24 directly from Disney once per year if your short to make up your reservation @$17pp.  You can only do this at the 7m mark though


----------



## JV63

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> What are OTU bonus points?  Sorry - new to all things DVC.



https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/faq/add-on-one-time-use-points/how-to/


----------



## striker1064

Beesknees6 said:


> Yeah... I’ve been keeping my eye on Poly although hubby says we’re done.  Doesn’t seem like they are taking Poly from what we see right?  Which confuses me.. with the price increase to $220 direct id think they’d be buying points up bc of the big margin.  Unless purchases have stopped due to the increase??    Wonder what the lowest is that could sneak through



Well, I just had $139/pp 150 points sent to ROFR a week ago, so I'll let you know!

You would think Disney would buy back something they could flip for $81/pp in a heartbeat, but it was almost completely stripped of 2018 points. It's weird to me they're not buying it back, as my guide said recently there's a mile-long waitlist for Poly.


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> BLT is a great resort, but $139pp for a stripped contract isn’t exactly a good price. That’s too high IMO. Those types of contracts are a dime a dozen right now. You didn’t say you were looking to bid on it with the price increase, but those should still be in the high $120’s. $124pp was a good deal, but anything over $130pp is too high for those IMO. The market will give us an answer soon enough to see if I’m right or wrong. There are still deals to be had by buyers with good money to be made by sellers at BLT if you are patient.



Oh yeah, there's no way I could justify $139pp for a stripped contract, but I was definitely very interested at $124pp but the sellers were no longer interested in selling at that price point and would not entertain offers (according to the agent). I guess we'll see if it sits or someone's willing to pay.


----------



## NewbieMom

But on that thought, I wonder if anyone offers over asking? If they listed at $124 and wouldn't entertain that offer, were they expecting someone to just offer over asking?


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Disneykate605 said:


> I'm also interested in finding out what the difference is when buying from an international seller.



Meant to answer this earlier. I bought my first contract from a Canadian seller, there were no issues. The big thing is make sure the title company will withhold the FIRPTA tax from the foreign seller. If they don't the IRS will come after you to collect it.


----------



## Jerry5788

NewbieMom said:


> It's not a mistake. They got so much interest that sellers raised their price! I called to inquire yesterday since it's likely our AKV will be taken, and it's such a good price and we don't have plans to go anytime soon.



What was your AKV contract?


----------



## blacklablover

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30
> 
> More than I wanted to spend per point, but it has all the points coming on. We blew through our 200 BLT points in no time at all, so we knew an add-on was coming. I wish I could’ve gotten it for less than $130pp, but no sellers would budge on even the stripped ones for anything under 200 points. I tried for 3 months!


Good luck with one.  At least you know you tried to get a decent price.
Enjoy telling the direct peeps you no longer need their points at their outrageous prices.


----------



## CrushonMinnie

crushonminie---$94-$20723-200-SSR-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/15

Just got the email, 30 days starts today.  Not optimistic at all


----------



## kboo

.... and I called earlier to make an offer on some more VGF points and the contract was listed as "sale pending" already.


----------



## NewbieMom

Jerry5788 said:


> What was your AKV contract?



NewbieMom---$88-$14839-150-AKV-Apr-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/7


----------



## Jerry5788

NewbieMom said:


> NewbieMom---$88-$14839-150-AKV-Apr-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/7



Ah thanks! I remember this one now.


----------



## hlhlaw07

kboo said:


> .... and I called earlier to make an offer on some more VGF points and the contract was listed as "sale pending" already.


Just can't help yourself, can you?  I'm pretty sure if I wasn't already taking 3 trips this year and deploying next year, I might think I needed more points too


----------



## kboo

hlhlaw07 said:


> Just can't help yourself, can you?  I'm pretty sure if I wasn't already taking 3 trips this year and deploying next year, I might think I needed more points too


We took a trip in Feb, are going for Thanksgiving, and again in April 2019, *and* I'm thinking about swinging a 25th anniversary weekend in June 2019... so much for the "use-each-contract-in-staggered-alternating-years" plan.


----------



## kboo

Oh, and June 2019 is supposed to be a surprise for DH so please don't tell him.


----------



## Katie L

Jerry5788 said:


> Not sure that is the case as they have lots of points available for purchase already. One theory people speculate is OTU bonus points with new purchases



What's OTU? 

Thought is Disney is about to offer direct with bonus even for "sold out"?


----------



## NHLFAN

Beesknees6 said:


> I just saw it 20 minutes ago still there! Wow.. I’m sure it generated a lot of interest



 I wouldn't put too much value in their listings that show "pending verification" as we had an issue with just that yesterday.

Placed an offer on a 100pt PVB contract that was showing 100pts 2017 , 100pts 2018 and 100pts 2019 that was "pending verification" .
Shortly after we placed offer, we received email back stating Disney claimed the sellers had reservations in Dec and the contract was stripped but the sellers agreed to my offer.
Then a few minutes later received another email stating that the listing was cancelled because the sellers thought they were renting the points out and not selling them.


----------



## kboo

NHLFAN said:


> I wouldn't put too much value in their listings that show "pending verification" as we had an issue with just that yesterday.
> 
> Placed an offer on a 100pt PVB contract that was showing 100pts 2017 , 100pts 2018 and 100pts 2019 that was "pending verification" .
> Shortly after we placed offer, we received email back stating Disney claimed the sellers had reservations in Dec and the contract was stripped but the sellers agreed to my offer.
> Then a few minutes later received another email stating that the listing was cancelled because the sellers thought they were renting the points out and not selling them.


What?? That's crazy!


----------



## TexasChick123

I just received word that this one was sent to Disney for ROFR.  Apparently, I called with my full-price offer after it had been on the market maybe an hour or so.  It was priced well considering all those points.  Not a crazy good deal, but it is loaded.   They've already banked the 2017 points for me.

TexasChick123---$118-$19267-150-BWV-Aug-150/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 5/10


----------



## disneyeveryyear

TexasChick123 said:


> I just received word that this one was sent to Disney for ROFR.  Apparently, I called with my full-price offer after it had been on the market maybe an hour or so.  It was priced well considering all those points.  Not a crazy good deal, but it is loaded.   They've already banked the 2017 points for me.
> 
> TexasChick123---$118-$19267-150-BWV-Aug-150/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 5/10



Good luck!


----------



## tinks624

So a question.. it’s now been 25 days since my measly 70 point oKW(e) was went to ROFR do you all think  I should just move on? I’m so bummed and aggravated at this point! Sorry just venting!


----------



## TexasChick123

tinks624 said:


> So a question.. it’s now been 25 days since my measly 70 point oKW(e) was went to ROFR do you all think  I should just move on? I’m so bummed and aggravated at this point! Sorry just venting!



You'll probably get your answer tomorrow or Monday.  I don't think it would hurt to look at other contracts at this point.  I know it really stinks just waiting around for probable bad news!  There is still a remote chance it will pass.


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> I just received word that this one was sent to Disney for ROFR.  Apparently, I called with my full-price offer after it had been on the market maybe an hour or so.  It was priced well considering all those points.  Not a crazy good deal, but it is loaded.   They've already banked the 2017 points for me.
> 
> TexasChick123---$118-$19267-150-BWV-Aug-150/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 5/10



I saw this contract but didn’t pull the trigger but I guess you would have beaten me to it anyway. I just had my offer accepted on another BWV hopefully passes ROFR


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> I saw this contract but didn’t pull the trigger but I guess you would have beaten me to it anyway. I just had my offer accepted on another BWV hopefully passes ROFR



Funny thing is I am not on twitter and don’t have their app downloaded. The agent told me it had just been listed and tweeted out within the hour of when I called. He then told me there was another offer in the contract, but it wasn’t full price. I knew it would go for full price because of all of those points, so I went against my cheapness and offered full price. I hope yours passes ROFR. I’ve seen a handful of good BWV deals in the last week or so! I look forward to seeing the details.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

tinks624 said:


> So a question.. it’s now been 25 days since my measly 70 point oKW(e) was went to ROFR do you all think  I should just move on? I’m so bummed and aggravated at this point! Sorry just venting!



So sorry!! I am also waiting on a super small (50 pt) contract and was hoping Disney would take a quick pass bc it’s so small. I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> Funny thing is I am not on twitter and don’t have their app downloaded. The agent told me it had just been listed and tweeted out within the hour of when I called. He then told me there was another offer in the contract, but it wasn’t full price. I knew it would go for full price because of all of those points, so I went against my cheapness and offered full price. I hope yours passes ROFR. I’ve seen a handful of good BWV deals in the last week or so! I look forward to seeing the details.


Does the broker tweet out listings before they list them on the site?


----------



## Beesknees6

tinks624 said:


> So a question.. it’s now been 25 days since my measly 70 point oKW(e) was went to ROFR do you all think  I should just move on? I’m so bummed and aggravated at this point! Sorry just venting!


Waiting on a 52 pt AKV as well .. Day 22.  Feeling like the ROFR department was on vacay for like a week back there where no one heard anything.  I’m telling myself they’re now just a week behind


----------



## Beesknees6

DizneyLizzy said:


> So sorry!! I am also waiting on a super small (50 pt) contract and was hoping Disney would take a quick pass bc it’s so small. I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you!


What day are you on?


----------



## TexasChick123

Beesknees6 said:


> Does the broker tweet out listings before they list them on the site?



I don’t know if they tweeted it before or simultaneously when they put it on the website because I’m not on Twitter. :/ Sorry.


----------



## TexasChick123

Beesknees6 said:


> Waiting on a 52 pt AKV as well .. Day 22.  Feeling like the ROFR department was on vacay for like a week back there where no one heard anything.  I’m telling myself they’re now just a week behind



I passed at 3 weeks once, so it can happen.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Beesknees6 said:


> What day are you on?



I’m only on day 11. But I feel like a lot of passes happen around the 2 week mark.


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> I passed at 3 weeks once, so it can happen.


My last AKV which was only submitted a few weeks before  this, passed on day 21 too. It’s not the end of the world but it would be nice to have a small one go through


----------



## Beesknees6

DizneyLizzy said:


> I’m only on day 11. But I feel like a lot of passes happen around the 2 week mark.


True.. but this month is an anomaly... seems like more people are passing at the little longer timeframes


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Beesknees6 said:


> True.. but this month is an anomaly... seems like more people are passing at the little longer timeframes



Youre right. I won’t start exploring other options until at least day 25


----------



## Calculator

motherof5 said:


> Did you pass?


No. I updated on here about 2 weeks ago that it was taken


----------



## tinks624

TexasChick123 said:


> You'll probably get your answer tomorrow or Monday.  I don't think it would hurt to look at other contracts at this points.  I know it really stinks just waiting around for probable bad news!  There is still a remote chance it will pass.


Thanks, I have been scouring the sites for other contracts. Funny how sitting and waiting makes me want to pick up a larger contract and considering spending a bit more on things.


----------



## tinks624

Beesknees6 said:


> Waiting on a 52 pt AKV as well .. Day 22.  Feeling like the ROFR department was on vacay for like a week back there where no one heard anything.  I’m telling myself they’re now just a week behind


Lol for sure!! I want a vacation too !!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

tinks624 said:


> Thanks, I have been scouring the sites for other contracts. Funny how sitting and waiting makes me want to pick up a larger contract and considering spending a bit more on things.


That is exactly what happened to us.  We waited so long and decided that 150 points wasn’t enough.  I just emailed the sign documents back for 230 points.   I really hope I don’t have another 28 day wait when this one goes to ROFR. This will be our third try.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

tinks624 said:


> Thanks, I have been scouring the sites for other contracts. Funny how sitting and waiting makes me want to pick up a larger contract and considering spending a bit more on things.



Oh my gosh same here.  I actually won't be that sad if mine gets taken because as I sit here waiting I'm thinking, man I don't want to do this again in a few years - I better buy a bigger contract!  Ha.


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> I passed at 3 weeks once, so it can happen.


So wanted to ask you, bc I know you can get a good deal!  Do you look at when it was listed as a gage as to “who” to throw a low ball in with?  Or is it just about finding any contract that fits what you’re looking for and trying?


----------



## TexasChick123

Beesknees6 said:


> So wanted to ask you, bc I know you can get a good deal!  Do you look at when it was listed as a gage as to “who” to throw a low ball in with?  Or is it just about finding any contract that fits what you’re looking for and trying?



I’ll PM you once my kids get off to school shortly.


----------



## NewYorkMom

TexasChick123 said:


> Owning 2 UY’s with 2 different resorts is fine if you’re an organized person. If not, I wouldn’t recommend it. Regarding direct points, the biggest savings comes in the form of the AP’s. You already have access to that as a FL resident. I would vote “No” on direct points for your situation. Go resale and save your money.



I have a spreadsheet and have a 200 point fully loaded BLT under contract now and looking for another 100-200 point contract at AKV or possibly somewhere else. I am pretty sure, I can use them separately for a while especially BLT (if it passes). In that case, do you think it's really no big deal? I may down the road need to transfer here and there, but my thought is to keep them separate. Do you keep your resorts separate? This would be our FIRST membership.


----------



## TexasChick123

NewYorkMom said:


> I have a spreadsheet and have a 200 point fully loaded BLT under contract now and looking for another 100-200 point contract at AKV or possibly somewhere else. I am pretty sure, I can use them separately for a while especially BLT (if it passes). In that case, do you think it's really no big deal? I may down the road need to transfer here and there, but my thought is to keep them separate. Do you keep your resorts separate? This would be our FIRST membership.



I've yet to combine points my different UY's.  Honestly, I don't think I can unless I get a nice CM because I am always using my 1 transfer per year with other members either in or out.  I think if you kept them separate, it would save some headaches and frustration.  If you think you might want to combine at 7 months, then I would suggest staying within the same UY.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

DizneyLizzy said:


> I’m only on day 11. But I feel like a lot of passes happen around the 2 week mark.



From your mouth to God's ears.  Today is 2 weeks for me.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

disneyeveryyear said:


> From your mouth to God's ears.  Today is 2 weeks for me.



Good luck!! Happy e-mail stalking


----------



## disneyeveryyear

DizneyLizzy said:


> Good luck!! Happy e-mail stalking



I try not to check more than every 2-3 hours.


----------



## tinks624

DizneyLizzy said:


> Oh my gosh same here.  I actually won't be that sad if mine gets taken because as I sit here waiting I'm thinking, man I don't want to do this again in a few years - I better buy a bigger contract!  Ha.


Me too! I’m at work with my DVC co worker and she is explains some of the crazy contracts I recently have seen. I said to my husband last night “what the heck am I going to do once I finally get one?” Then I said I know trip planning!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Reneedisnerd---$90-$23029-230-OKW-Aug-0/17, 222/18, 230/19- sent 5/11

Third try.


----------



## TexasChick123

Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$90-$23029-230-OKW-Aug-0/17, 222/18, 230/19- sent 5/11
> 
> Third try.



Good luck!!!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

tinks624 said:


> Me too! I’m at work with my DVC co worker and she is explains some of the crazy contracts I recently have seen. I said to my husband last night “what the heck am I going to do once I finally get one?” Then I said I know trip planning!



At this point I know more about buying/selling/resale DVC than my DVC coworker.  She bought in back in the 90's (an original SSR and BWV owner) so she hasn't really had to think much about it.


----------



## tinks624

TexasChick123 said:


> Good luck!!!


Good luck— hopefully third time will be a charm!


----------



## tinks624

DizneyLizzy said:


> At this point I know more about buying/selling/resale DVC than my DVC coworker.  She bought in back in the 90's (an original SSR and BWV owner) so she hasn't really had to think much about it.


That’s funny my coworker also bought in the 90’s then again at VGF direct.


----------



## hoserland

hoserland---$115-$20040-160-AKV-Dec-102/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/24, passed 5/11


----------



## kboo

NewYorkMom said:


> I have a spreadsheet and have a 200 point fully loaded BLT under contract now and looking for another 100-200 point contract at AKV or possibly somewhere else. I am pretty sure, I can use them separately for a while especially BLT (if it passes). In that case, do you think it's really no big deal? I may down the road need to transfer here and there, but my thought is to keep them separate. Do you keep your resorts separate? This would be our FIRST membership.





TexasChick123 said:


> I've yet to combine points my different UY's.  Honestly, I don't think I can unless I get a nice CM because I am always using my 1 transfer per year with other members either in or out.  I think if you kept them separate, it would save some headaches and frustration.  If you think you might want to combine at 7 months, then I would suggest staying within the same UY.



I started trying to put together a spreadsheet, but it seemed too complicated (for now). I am also using my resorts separately - 2 home resorts, 2 UY. Right now, I am thinking about roughly when we want to go to WDW and for how long, and looking at what's available in each contract. We will have at least 4 trips under our belt before we are even thinking about switching at 7 months, which is reassuring to me that we chose the right resorts for us. Currently thinking about trip #3 to BLT on our BLT points, and no desire to switch at 7 mo; planning trip #1 on our VGF points, and thinking about when (not where) we will use VGF points again - is Christmas 2019 too soon to go back? LOL. I don't seem to ever have leftover points to transfer or rent - my mindset seems to have switched pretty quickly to: How do I use ALL my points each year?



disneyeveryyear said:


> I try not to check more than every 2-3 hours.



Ha! I find it helps to find something to do when you can't check your phone for a while - because it always seems like the email comes in then.


----------



## DaveNan

hoserland said:


> hoserland---$115-$20040-160-AKV-Dec-102/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/24, passed 5/11


Welcome Home!  I am closing on a AKV UY DEC right now myself.


----------



## Lgarland86

hoserland said:


> hoserland---$115-$20040-160-AKV-Dec-102/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/24, passed 5/11



Congrats! My AKL contract was sent on 4/24 too. Maybe this means I’ll hear back soon


----------



## disneyeveryyear

hoserland said:


> hoserland---$115-$20040-160-AKV-Dec-102/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/24, passed 5/11



Yay!  Someone passed and they are working today!


----------



## Gilbert Loo

hoserland said:


> hoserland---$115-$20040-160-AKV-Dec-102/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/24, passed 5/11


Congrats!

We submitted our contract at about the same time so hopefully we get some news either way.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

hoserland said:


> hoserland---$115-$20040-160-AKV-Dec-102/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/24, passed 5/11



Congratulations!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

I just got an email from my broker!!!!!

It was new listings before they hit the website .

Oh well, I'll just keep swimming, swimming, swimming, waiting, waiting, waiting and hoping, hoping, hoping.


----------



## tinks624

Day 26 still no word


----------



## Thumper729

Day 25 here and crickets.... I submitted mine 4/16- I just checked with my broker and she said Disney has been very slow and she still hasn't heard back from about 10 contracts submitted on 4/16-4/17. I sure hope Disney doesn't take all of those


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> I’ll PM you once my kids get off to school shortly.


Please PM me too Master TexasChick!


----------



## krw1243

Katie L said:


> AKL just had a rehab not long ago, so doubtful on that spec.



Will add that to my list of reasons I think he is wrong. XD


----------



## krw1243

Jerry5788 said:


> Not sure that is the case as they have lots of points available for purchase already. One theory people speculate is OTU bonus points with new purchases



OTU?

ETA: NVM, should of read further, someone already asked this. Please ignore.


----------



## krw1243

striker1064 said:


> Well, I just had $139/pp 150 points sent to ROFR a week ago, so I'll let you know!
> 
> You would think Disney would buy back something they could flip for $81/pp in a heartbeat, but it was almost completely stripped of 2018 points. It's weird to me they're not buying it back, as my guide said recently there's a mile-long waitlist for Poly.



They say that, but then they tried to sell us some Poly, which they "just discovered they had in inventory" when it was approaching the end of our trip with our DVC meeting and hadn't purchased yet. We couldnt swallow the direct price for the poly, but seems it can magically become available if needed.


----------



## tinks624

Thumper729 said:


> Day 25 here and crickets.... I submitted mine 4/16- I just checked with my broker and she said Disney has been very slow and she still hasn't heard back from about 10 contracts submitted on 4/16-4/17. I sure hope Disney doesn't take all of those


It’s just so hard to keep positive!


----------



## krw1243

tinks624 said:


> Me too! I’m at work with my DVC co worker and she is explains some of the crazy contracts I recently have seen. I said to my husband last night “what the heck am I going to do once I finally get one?” Then I said I know trip planning!


This is what I do while I wait...


----------



## Beesknees6

Thumper729 said:


> Day 25 here and crickets.... I submitted mine 4/16- I just checked with my broker and she said Disney has been very slow and she still hasn't heard back from about 10 contracts submitted on 4/16-4/17. I sure hope Disney doesn't take all of those





disneyeveryyear said:


> I just got an email from my broker!!!!!
> 
> It was new listings before they hit the website .
> 
> Oh well, I'll just keep swimming, swimming, swimming, waiting, waiting, waiting and hoping, hoping, hoping.



Who are your brokers?  Submitted on 4/17 too... was so hoping to hear today


----------



## Beesknees6

striker1064 said:


> Well, I just had $139/pp 150 points sent to ROFR a week ago, so I'll let you know!
> 
> You would think Disney would buy back something they could flip for $81/pp in a heartbeat, but it was almost completely stripped of 2018 points. It's weird to me they're not buying it back, as my guide said recently there's a mile-long waitlist for Poly.


That’s my thought too!! If the waitlist is a mile long... where’s all the buybacks??


----------



## Beesknees6

krw1243 said:


> They say that, but then they tried to sell us some Poly, which they "just discovered they had in inventory" when it was approaching the end of our trip with our DVC meeting and hadn't purchased yet. We couldnt swallow the direct price for the poly, but seems it can magically become available if needed.


That’s interesting... so initially they told you it was unavailable?


----------



## Thumper729

tinks624 said:


> It’s just so hard to keep positive!


 I know... especially since I have had two taken before and they waited until almost the last minute



Beesknees6 said:


> Who are your brokers?  Submitted on 4/17 too... was so hoping to hear today


I am going through DVCresale market for this one. My previous two were through the timeshare store and taken by Disney.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

disneyeveryyear said:


> From your mouth to God's ears.  Today is 2 weeks for me.


Two weeks exactly for us, too!  At least there's a decent likelihood that we will hear something next week.  I'll be watching closely for a decision on yours since we're on the same schedule.  The contract that I lost to Disney in April took 22 days, I think.


----------



## krw1243

Beesknees6 said:


> That’s interesting... so initially they told you it was unavailable?



No, we had asked about AKV which they said they didn't have in stock, but we could waitlist for it, then offered up that they had discovered this Poly inventory. I'm guessing an attempt to up sell a bit more to one that costs more per point, or fear that if we didn't sign before leaving that we never would. He also knew we were well aware of the resale market. But we went for the AKV and only had to wait a couple weeks. We wanted our cheaper points to be the direct ones, then the nicer resort to be the resale one - save more that way.


----------



## Beesknees6

Thumper729 said:


> I know... especially since I have had two taken before and they waited until almost the last minute
> 
> 
> I am going through DVCresale market for this one. My previous two were through the timeshare store and taken by Disney.


Hoping that DVCRM couldn’t really get 10 ROFR’d all at once right?!? So maybe they have a valid point??? I hope!!


----------



## Beesknees6

krw1243 said:


> No, we had asked about AKV which they said they didn't have in stock, but we could waitlist for it, then offered up that they had discovered this Poly inventory. I'm guessing an attempt to up sell a bit more to one that costs more per point, or fear that if we didn't sign before leaving that we never would. He also knew we were well aware of the resale market. But we went for the AKV and only had to wait a couple weeks. We wanted our cheaper points to be the direct ones, then the nicer resort to be the resale one - save more that way.


That was a good move... out of curiousity, with your direct AKV, did you get to pick your UY?  Or did they just tell you?


----------



## tinks624

Just heard my 70 pt OKW (e) was taken by the mouse! I’m so sad but I’m glad they didn’t tell me that yesterday on my birthday! Well I’ll be back in the saddle again! Tmo!


----------



## Beesknees6

tinks624 said:


> Just heard my 70 pt OKW (e) was taken by the mouse! I’m so sad but I’m glad they didn’t tell me that yesterday on my birthday! Well I’ll be back in the saddle again! Tmo!


Oh no!  I’m so sorry!! After hours?!


----------



## krw1243

Beesknees6 said:


> That was a good move... out of curiousity, with your direct AKV, did you get to pick your UY?  Or did they just tell you?



It was preset for a given contract, but they had two contracts to choose between. They did let us pick the exact amount of points though, and the one we got had 2017 points on it.


----------



## Beesknees6

krw1243 said:


> It was preset for a given contract, but they had two contracts to choose between. They did let us pick the exact amount of points though, and the one we got had 2017 points on it.


So, they let you pick between 2 UY?


----------



## krw1243

Beesknees6 said:


> So, they let you pick between 2 UY?



Right. I picked between one contract that was not loaded with 2017 points with an april use year or a loaded one with an August use year


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Beesknees6 said:


> Who are your brokers?  Submitted on 4/17 too... was so hoping to hear today



My broker is Shontell @ DVC by Resale.  I submitted 4/27/18.


----------



## TexasChick123

tinks624 said:


> Just heard my 70 pt OKW (e) was taken by the mouse! I’m so sad but I’m glad they didn’t tell me that yesterday on my birthday! Well I’ll be back in the saddle again! Tmo!



Well, that really stinks! I’m sorry. Happy hunting!


----------



## NewYorkMom

krw1243 said:


> we went for the AKV and only had to wait a couple weeks. We wanted our cheaper points to be the direct ones, then the nicer resort to be the resale one - save more that way.



Out of curiosity is it still $151 for AKV?


----------



## TexasChick123

NewYorkMom said:


> Out of curiosity is it still $151 for AKV?



$171. It was $165 before that. Hard to keep up since they keep increasing the prices so much.


----------



## TexasChick123

Thumper729 said:


> Day 25 here and crickets.... I submitted mine 4/16- I just checked with my broker and she said Disney has been very slow and she still hasn't heard back from about 10 contracts submitted on 4/16-4/17. I sure hope Disney doesn't take all of those



Wow! If they take 10 contracts from them all at once, that may be a new record!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

tinks624 said:


> Just heard my 70 pt OKW (e) was taken by the mouse! I’m so sad but I’m glad they didn’t tell me that yesterday on my birthday! Well I’ll be back in the saddle again! Tmo!



I am sorry to hear that.  They seem to be taking a lot this month.


----------



## tinks624

Beesknees6 said:


> Oh no!  I’m so sorry!! After hours?!


Yes around 7:40 pm (eastern)


----------



## Beesknees6

krw1243 said:


> Right. I picked between one contract that was not loaded with 2017 points with an april use year or a loaded one with an August use year


Nice!


----------



## ajjonesehc

Thumper729 said:


> Day 25 here and crickets.... I submitted mine 4/16- I just checked with my broker and she said Disney has been very slow and she still hasn't heard back from about 10 contracts submitted on 4/16-4/17. I sure hope Disney doesn't take all of those


One of those is likely mine and I agree with you that I hope they aren't taking all 10 of them.


----------



## tinks624

ajjonesehc said:


> One of those is likely mine and I agree with you that I hope they aren't taking all 10 of them.


I wishing you both luck!!!


----------



## striker1064

krw1243 said:


> No, we had asked about AKV which they said they didn't have in stock, but we could waitlist for it, then offered up that they had discovered this Poly inventory. I'm guessing an attempt to up sell a bit more to one that costs more per point, or fear that if we didn't sign before leaving that we never would. He also knew we were well aware of the resale market. But we went for the AKV and only had to wait a couple weeks. We wanted our cheaper points to be the direct ones, then the nicer resort to be the resale one - save more that way.



Just curious, how long ago was that? I actually believe my guide when she said there was a huge waitlist for Poly because she actually told us which resorts she did have (other than CCV) - AKV, SSR, and BWV as I recall. I figure we asked about Poly, she would have offered it to us if she had it.


----------



## JoEss

Has anyone ever bought a contract with DVCSales?  I'm interested in a contract they have listed, but until yesterday, have never heard of them.  I have dealt with most of the sites listed on this site,  just a little leery because they are not one of the recommended sites here.
Thanks!


----------



## Bing Showei

JoEss said:


> Has anyone ever bought a contract with DVCSales?  I'm interested in a contract they have listed, but until yesterday, have never heard of them.  I have dealt with most of the sites listed on this site,  just a little leery because they are not one of the recommended sites here.
> Thanks!


They're legitimate and a pleasure to work with. I've had failed offers and a ROFRd contract with them and they're always professional. Husband/Wife owners, and the husband was a DVC Guide for several years. Very responsive, which is helpful through the resale buying process.


----------



## Whositsgalore

JoEss said:


> Has anyone ever bought a contract with DVCSales?  I'm interested in a contract they have listed, but until yesterday, have never heard of them.  I have dealt with most of the sites listed on this site,  just a little leery because they are not one of the recommended sites here.
> Thanks!



I’m currently working with them and other than the waiting for ROFR it has been a pleasure. They are quick with any response to a question, as in lightening fast. If we pass we are planning to add on next year and I definitely plan to use them either for that purpose or for this year should our current contract be taken by the Mouse.


----------



## Beesknees6

JoEss said:


> Has anyone ever bought a contract with DVCSales?  I'm interested in a contract they have listed, but until yesterday, have never heard of them.  I have dealt with most of the sites listed on this site,  just a little leery because they are not one of the recommended sites here.
> Thanks!


I ditto what @Bing Showei said.  They’re very good and have a great reputation here on these boards.


----------



## Whositsgalore

It definitely seems like since the middle to end of April there’s been little activity from Disney. I’m starting to wonder if things will start dribbling in little by little or next week a lot will hit either by pass or being taken all at once. There seemed to be a big surge April 3rd - April 15 (ish).


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Whositsgalore said:


> It definitely seems like since the middle to end of April there’s been little activity from Disney. I’m starting to wonder if things will start dribbling in little by little or next week a lot will hit either by pass or being taken all at once. There seemed to be a big surge April 3rd - April 15 (ish).


I agree.  It has been VERY quiet lately.


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

Buzz's Buddy---$91-$18200-200-SSR-Sep-4/17, 0/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/10


----------



## krw1243

striker1064 said:


> Just curious, how long ago was that? I actually believe my guide when she said there was a huge waitlist for Poly because she actually told us which resorts she did have (other than CCV) - AKV, SSR, and BWV as I recall. I figure we asked about Poly, she would have offered it to us if she had it.



March 30, 2018


----------



## NewbieMom

Not sure if this is the appropriate thread to ask this question. I could post a separate thread. 

If I buy two resale contracts from the same broker at around the same time (but different sellers), and they both pass ROFR and use the same closing title co, do I just pay 1 closing cost or they would still charge twice for the work done on closing 2 contracts?


----------



## ODisneyDreamerO

Reneedisnerd said:


> I agree.  It has been VERY quiet lately.


It seems very quiet here but according to their FB page, DVC resale market, had about 60 ROFR waived this week.


----------



## Whositsgalore

ODisneyDreamerO said:


> It seems very quiet here but according to their FB page, DVC resale market, had about 60 ROFR waived this week.



That sounds promising!


----------



## tinks624

Tinks624---$93-$7140-70-OKW(E)-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 4/15—taken 5/11


----------



## beourguest2009

JoEss said:


> Has anyone ever bought a contract with DVCSales?  I'm interested in a contract they have listed, but until yesterday, have never heard of them.  I have dealt with most of the sites listed on this site,  just a little leery because they are not one of the recommended sites here.
> Thanks!



 I worked with them as well about a year ago and was very pleased with them!


----------



## dfisher9

beourguest2009 said:


> I worked with them as well about a year ago and was very pleased with them!



I just closed on a contract with them and was very happy with the communication.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

ODisneyDreamerO said:


> It seems very quiet here but according to their FB page, DVC resale market, had about 60 ROFR waived this week.


Wow!  Thanks for the tip!  We've been waiting for ROFR (second attempt) on a contract with DVC Resale Market and I had no idea that they posted this stuff on the FB page, so I checked it out and low and behold OUR NAME IS ON THE LIST OF PASSES FROM YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!  But no email yet, so I called them today to confirm since we have a kind of common last name and nobody can totally confirm it until certain people are back in the office on Monday and they can check certain documents.  They could only verify that it was submitted on 4/27 and Disney reviewed it on the 8th, which sounds like the correct timing, right?  But the list this guy was looking at hadn't updated yet.  This is so frustrating!  What are the odds of someone with the same last name having a contract with the same company at ROFR at the same time?  Uh, I guess we're cautiously optimistic?  I'll update as soon as I get some kind of confirmation.  I want to celebrate but I'm still nervous that maybe someone made a mistake or something!


----------



## Gryhndmom

NewbieMom said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate thread to ask this question. I could post a separate thread.
> 
> If I buy two resale contracts from the same broker at around the same time (but different sellers), and they both pass ROFR and use the same closing title co, do I just pay 1 closing cost or they would still charge twice for the work done on closing 2 contracts?



We have not bought two contracts at the same time but I would venture a guess that it will be two closing costs as they are separate contracts. Since  you are buying both from the same resale company I would check with them.


----------



## motherof5

Calculator said:


> No. I updated on here about 2 weeks ago that it was taken


I'm so sorry.


----------



## motherof5

hoserland said:


> hoserland---$115-$20040-160-AKV-Dec-102/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/24, passed 5/11


So happy for you.  You didn't have to wait that long,and finally AKV are passing!


----------



## motherof5

tinks624 said:


> Tinks624---$93-$7140-70-OKW(E)-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 4/15—taken 5/11


So sorry.  Thought this would pass since no points until 2019


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ODisneyDreamerO said:


> It seems very quiet here but according to their FB page, DVC resale market, had about 60 ROFR waived this week.



I gotta say I'd be annoyed about finding my name on a post like that unless I had given them permission.  Sure it all ends up as public record but it doesn't need to go out to facebook IMO.


----------



## NewbieMom

Gryhndmom said:


> We have not bought two contracts at the same time but I would venture a guess that it will be two closing costs as they are separate contracts. Since  you are buying both from the same resale company I would check with them.



Thanks, we haven't offered on another contract yet. We have one in ROFR right now and thinking about adding a 2nd one. I'll ask the broker if we end up getting a 2nd contract with them.


----------



## Jerry5788

Gryhndmom said:


> We have not bought two contracts at the same time but I would venture a guess that it will be two closing costs as they are separate contracts. Since  you are buying both from the same resale company I would check with them.



I have asked my broker this and they said unfortunately not. I am sure it is less work but don’t think they care.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Gryhndmom said:


> We have not bought two contracts at the same time but I would venture a guess that it will be two closing costs as they are separate contracts. Since you are buying both from the same resale company I would check with them.



I'm buying two resale VGC contracts at the same broker from the same seller. I asked the broker this question and his manager said I'll save maybe $100 or so.


----------



## Jerry5788

Bruin_mouse said:


> I'm buying two resale VGC contracts at the same broker from the same seller. I asked the broker this question and his manager said I'll save maybe $100 or so.



Yeah I’m have heard when same seller and same buyer. I am going to follow up again on Monday


----------



## TexasChick123

Bruin_mouse said:


> I'm buying two resale VGC contracts at the same broker from the same seller. I asked the broker this question and his manager said I'll save maybe $100 or so.



I bought 2 VGF contracts from the same seller last year. It saved me a ton in CC. They only charged me the extra recording fees (maybe $10 extra) because the broker wrote up the deal as one contract with both sets of points listed. I don’t know if this is what made the difference, but I didn’t pay double closing costs.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Jerry5788 said:


> Yeah I’m have heard when same seller and same buyer. I am going to follow up again on Monday



Yes do check on Monday as this could save you some money. Believe @NewbieMom had (or will have) two different sellers so she probably won’t get to combine closing costs.


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> I bought 2 VGF contracts from the same seller last year. It saved me a ton in CC. They only charged me the extra recording fees (maybe $10 extra) because the broker wrote up the deal as one contract with both sets of points listed. I don’t know if this is what made the difference, but I didn’t pay double closing costs.




Kicking myself now...when we made an offer on a contract 2 weeks ago the same seller had another contract same UY and it was perfect. If I had even thought to ask we would have probably gotten them both. Truly a case of live and learn.


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> Kicking myself now...when we made an offer on a contract 2 weeks ago the same seller had another contract same UY and it was perfect. If I had even thought to ask we would have probably gotten them both. Truly a case of live and learn.



I tried to repeat this with my BLT add on, but I couldn’t find any sellers that had multiple smaller BLT contracts listed with any reasonable amount of points coming on in the next year. Oh well.

Just wanted to add that small BLT add-on goes for $160pp stripped. Not a great deal right now, unfortunately.


----------



## Jerry5788

Gryhndmom said:


> Yes do check on Monday as this could save you some money. Believe @NewbieMom had (or will have) two different sellers so she probably won’t get to combine closing costs.



Mine are different sellers so that’s why I really haven’t bothered but will reach out Monday


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> I bought 2 VGF contracts from the same seller last year. It saved me a ton in CC. They only charged me the extra recording fees (maybe $10 extra) because the broker wrote up the deal as one contract with both sets of points listed. I don’t know if this is what made the difference, but I didn’t pay double closing costs.



I'm glad to hear this! Mine was written up as one contract as well. It sounded like they were guessing when they said that to me, so hopefully I end up saving the same amount as you.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Has anyone heard if their contract passed ROFR this weekend?


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> I bought 2 VGF contracts from the same seller last year. It saved me a ton in CC. They only charged me the extra recording fees (maybe $10 extra) because the broker wrote up the deal as one contract with both sets of points listed. I don’t know if this is what made the difference, but I didn’t pay double closing costs.



This is good to know! Unfortunately, I waited too long to act on the SSR contract from my same broker (and just found out Saturday it's the same seller of my AKV contract). It went pending this weekend. It's difficult to know if a seller has multiple contracts for sale esp with different home resorts unless the broker tells you. It might have pushed me to take the SSR contract earlier as well, had I known.

But I guess my heart wasn't really in SSR anyway, so it's a good thing. Good info to keep in mind for future reference.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Wow!  Thanks for the tip!  We've been waiting for ROFR (second attempt) on a contract with DVC Resale Market and I had no idea that they posted this stuff on the FB page, so I checked it out and low and behold OUR NAME IS ON THE LIST OF PASSES FROM YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!  But no email yet, so I called them today to confirm since we have a kind of common last name and nobody can totally confirm it until certain people are back in the office on Monday and they can check certain documents.  They could only verify that it was submitted on 4/27 and Disney reviewed it on the 8th, which sounds like the correct timing, right?  But the list this guy was looking at hadn't updated yet.  This is so frustrating!  What are the odds of someone with the same last name having a contract with the same company at ROFR at the same time?  Uh, I guess we're cautiously optimistic?  I'll update as soon as I get some kind of confirmation.  I want to celebrate but I'm still nervous that maybe someone made a mistake or something!


IT'S NOT US!  I can't believe this!  My husband spoke to someone with DVC Resale Market this weekend and they told him "Congratulations!  It looks like you passed!".  I spoke to someone else who said "I can't 100% confirm it but it looks like you've passed." but I just got an email back saying it's a different family.  We spent the weekend pretty sure we'd passed but NO!  Ugh!


----------



## TexasChick123

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> IT'S NOT US!  I can't believe this!  My husband spoke to someone with DVC Resale Market this weekend and they told him "Congratulations!  It looks like you passed!".  I spoke to someone else who said "I can't 100% confirm it but it looks like you've passed." but I just got an email back saying it's a different family.  We spent the weekend pretty sure we'd passed but NO!  Ugh!



Oh no. I’m so sorry. That’s really annoying!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> IT'S NOT US!  I can't believe this!  My husband spoke to someone with DVC Resale Market this weekend and they told him "Congratulations!  It looks like you passed!".  I spoke to someone else who said "I can't 100% confirm it but it looks like you've passed." but I just got an email back saying it's a different family.  We spent the weekend pretty sure we'd passed but NO!  Ugh!



How disappointing.


----------



## ODisneyDreamerO

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> IT'S NOT US!  I can't believe this!  My husband spoke to someone with DVC Resale Market this weekend and they told him "Congratulations!  It looks like you passed!".  I spoke to someone else who said "I can't 100% confirm it but it looks like you've passed." but I just got an email back saying it's a different family.  We spent the weekend pretty sure we'd passed but NO!  Ugh!


Ugh that stinks! I really had my heart on buying DVC, but this waiting is really killing me. If ROFR isn't waived on my contract I'm pretty sure that I'll be turned off to DVC all together. I don't know how you all go through this more than once!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

ODisneyDreamerO said:


> Ugh that stinks! I really had my heart on buying DVC, but this waiting is really killing me. If ROFR isn't waived on my contract I'm pretty sure that I'll be turned off to DVC all together. I don't know how you all go through this more than once!


First time I was mad (or disappointed) when our contract was taken and said I was done.  Then, about a month later, I looked at what was available and decided to take another shot.  When I hit the 3 week mark with the 2nd one I started looking for what was out there (actually before that)because I knew Disney was taking it at that point.  I knew I would not be happy unless I tried again.  I am on day three of my 3rd ROFR wait and I am more relaxed than the first two times.  Although,  when I hit day 14 of this wait I will probably be refreshing my email like a mad women and back to just wanting a response-positive or negative.


----------



## Calculator

Reneedisnerd said:


> First time I was mad (or disappointed) when our contract was taken and said I was done.  Then, about a month later, I looked at what was available and decided to take another shot.  When I hit the 3 week mark with the 2nd one I started looking for what was out there (actually before that)because I knew Disney was taking it at that point.  I knew I would not be happy unless I tried again.  I am on day three of my 3rd ROFR wait and I am more relaxed than the first two times.  Although,  when I hit day 14 of this wait I will probably be refreshing my email like a mad women and back to just wanting a response-positive or negative.



We're also waiting for the third time in a row. We're on day 14 now and I'll be doing the same and looking for another contract in a week.

Each offer is getting poorer value for us although still a significant saving on direct. We simply couldn't afford what we want direct and we're edging closer to not being able to afford the points we want at resale too.

Definitely picked the wrong time to buy resale!


----------



## ajjonesehc

Calculator said:


> We're also waiting for the third time in a row. We're on day 14 now and I'll be doing the same and looking for another contract in a week.
> 
> Each offer is getting poorer value for us although still a significant saving on direct. We simply couldn't afford what we want direct and we're edging closer to not being able to afford the points we want at resale too.
> 
> Definitely picked the wrong time to buy resale!


Feel you there.  We were looking within a month of buying our direct contract, but put it off for far too long.  Now we're on day 28 of our second attempt at ROFR this year and looking for a third contract.  Pretty sure this one is gone, but DVD is sitting on it for a while.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Is it normal for Disney to send an email 12 days after the contract is submitted to them to let the broker know they are now starting the ROFR process?  I guess I assumed that's the process we've been in for the past 12 days 

Edited to add: I think i'm shocked by this because it seems like everyone says contract is submitted to Disney then on X date is passed or was taken.  I haven't seen anyone put what day their contract was accepted by Disney to start the ROFR process.


----------



## ScubaCat

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> IT'S NOT US!  I can't believe this!  My husband spoke to someone with DVC Resale Market this weekend and they told him "Congratulations!  It looks like you passed!".  I spoke to someone else who said "I can't 100% confirm it but it looks like you've passed." but I just got an email back saying it's a different family.  We spent the weekend pretty sure we'd passed but NO!  Ugh!



Look at the bright side - you got to relax all weekend instead of worrying about it!  

You've got to remember -- you're waiting a few weeks or months to save often tens of thousands of dollars on decades of Disney vacations.  It seems like an interminable process, but it's all relative.  Once it's done with and you get the contract(s) you want, you'll never look back.


----------



## Thumper729

Thumper729---$95-$14725-150-SSR-Oct-0/17, 2/18, 150/19- sent 4/16, taken 5/14

UGHHHHH.... I knew it... So hard to stay positive when this is the 3rd time..... (one last year and then we gave up and twice this year) Both this year waited until the very end... It's just so time consuming... if they know they are going to take it- take it right away..... Sorry I am ranting.

OK- stay positive... back to the drawing board one last time and then I think I am done......


----------



## ODisneyDreamerO

Thumper729 said:


> Thumper729---$95-$14725-150-SSR-Oct-0/17, 2/18, 150/19- sent 4/16, taken 5/14
> 
> UGHHHHH.... I knew it... So hard to stay positive when this is the 3rd time..... (one last year and then we gave up and twice this year) Both this year waited until the very end... It's just so time consuming... if they know they are going to take it- take it right away..... Sorry I am ranting.
> 
> OK- stay positive... back to the drawing board one last time and then I think I am done......



I’m sorry. I’m also waiting on a SSR contract $95/pp. Day 21. I’m pretty positive mine will be taken as well.


----------



## Calculator

Thumper729 said:


> Thumper729---$95-$14725-150-SSR-Oct-0/17, 2/18, 150/19- sent 4/16, taken 5/14
> 
> UGHHHHH.... I knew it... So hard to stay positive when this is the 3rd time..... (one last year and then we gave up and twice this year) Both this year waited until the very end... It's just so time consuming... if they know they are going to take it- take it right away..... Sorry I am ranting.
> 
> OK- stay positive... back to the drawing board one last time and then I think I am done......



Terrible luck...I think Disney are pushing all resales north of $100 per point.

I'll probably receive the same news on day 30


----------



## ajjonesehc

Thumper729 said:


> Thumper729---$95-$14725-150-SSR-Oct-0/17, 2/18, 150/19- sent 4/16, taken 5/14
> 
> UGHHHHH.... I knew it... So hard to stay positive when this is the 3rd time..... (one last year and then we gave up and twice this year) Both this year waited until the very end... It's just so time consuming... if they know they are going to take it- take it right away..... Sorry I am ranting.
> 
> OK- stay positive... back to the drawing board one last time and then I think I am done......


Boo! The next one will be the charm!


----------



## Beesknees6

On day 27 myself...  just waiting for the confirmation email that it was taken.  I’d love to know the “real” reason Disney waits so long when they know they’re going to take it.  We all guess but there’s a definite reason they do this bc it’s a pattern.


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14



pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round!):
> *
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> *
> Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3615204/
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List*


----------



## TexasChick123

Beesknees6 said:


> On day 27 myself...  just waiting for the confirmation email that it was taken.  I’d love to know the “real” reason Disney waits so long when they know they’re going to take it.  We all guess but there’s a definite reason they do this bc it’s a pattern.



Money. The longer they wait, the more time they have to come up with the money. That gives them that much more time to sell more points direct which gives them more working capital. They could also be earning interest on that money, so every day they wait makes them more money in interest. Just as we like to hang onto our money until the last possible second, so do they.


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14

So from reading the above posts, I figure I've got 2 chances of passing--slim and none.


----------



## Calculator

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14
> 
> So from reading the above posts, I figure I've got 2 chances of passing--slim and none.


Very similar to mine last month. Waited a month. I hope you have better luck than me you never know, fingers crossed.


----------



## NewbieMom

Thumper729 said:


> Thumper729---$95-$14725-150-SSR-Oct-0/17, 2/18, 150/19- sent 4/16, taken 5/14
> 
> UGHHHHH.... I knew it... So hard to stay positive when this is the 3rd time..... (one last year and then we gave up and twice this year) Both this year waited until the very end... It's just so time consuming... if they know they are going to take it- take it right away..... Sorry I am ranting.
> 
> OK- stay positive... back to the drawing board one last time and then I think I am done......



3rd time? So sorry to hear! Hopefully next one will be it.


----------



## Thumper729

NewbieMom said:


> 3rd time? So sorry to hear! Hopefully next one will be it.


 Yes- 3. The first two I submitted what they listed for asking price and the 3rd I submitted an offer 3.00 less per point.....Seems like anything under 95-96 a point for SSR is being taken.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Thumper729 said:


> Yes- 3. The first two I submitted what they listed for asking price and the 3rd I submitted an offer 3.00 less per point.....Seems like anything under 95-96 a point for SSR is being taken.



I was told by a broker that has been the case lately.  He advised no lower than $97 pp.  We will see what happens. Still waiting, I thought we were going through the ROFR process for the past 12 days but Disney sent my broker an email today saying they were starting the 30 ROFR process. I couldn't believe it...12 days of wondering and worrying for pretty much no reason.


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14
> 
> So from reading the above posts, I figure I've got 2 chances of passing--slim and none.


It was sent 3 hours ago...so I guess it's about time to start shopping again


----------



## Thumper729

Preacherroe said:


> It was sent 3 hours ago...so I guess it's about time to start shopping again


 You could be that one that slips through  You never know......


----------



## Thumper729

Whositsgalore said:


> I was told by a broker that has been the case lately.  He advised no lower than $97 pp.  We will see what happens. Still waiting, I thought we were going through the ROFR process for the past 12 days but Disney sent my broker an email today saying they were starting the 30 ROFR process. I couldn't believe it...12 days of wondering and worrying for pretty much no reason.


 ughh that stinks.... well hopefully they only take 2 weeks and then pass on it  Good Luck. I am currently shopping for my next one- but not too much out there in my use year.


----------



## NewbieMom

Whositsgalore said:


> I was told by a broker that has been the case lately.  He advised no lower than $97 pp.  We will see what happens. Still waiting, I thought we were going through the ROFR process for the past 12 days but Disney sent my broker an email today saying they were starting the 30 ROFR process. I couldn't believe it...12 days of wondering and worrying for pretty much no reason.



So if list is $95pp, are you suppose to offer over asking??


----------



## Preacherroe

In the winter months, I see where SSR was passing ROFR for high $70s and low $80s/pt.  Should we wait until off-season when demand is lower to try to make a purchase?


----------



## Thumper729

Preacherroe said:


> In the winter months, I see where SSR was passing ROFR for high $70s and low $80s/pt.  Should we wait until off-season when demand is lower to try to make a purchase?



That exact thought just passed in my head right now.... Market is hot right now...wonder if I should hold off a few months....


----------



## Whositsgalore

Preacherroe said:


> In the winter months, I see where SSR was passing ROFR for high $70s and low $80s/pt.  Should we wait until off-season when demand is lower to try to make a purchase?



I’m starting to think that’s a good idea myself.


----------



## Whositsgalore

NewbieMom said:


> So if list is $95pp, are you suppose to offer over asking??



I wouldn't offer over asking.  If there's one listed I can only assume maybe the seller doesn't care either way.  Either they sell it for that OR Disney buys it back.  I'm sure it makes no difference to them.


----------



## Calculator

If Disney are going to be selling Riviera and the rumoured hotel at the old river country site in the next 2-4 years then they'll be wanting to drive resale prices up well before they go on sale. The ROFR resale activity aligns with the recent direct price increases too.

People are less likely to buy direct if there are too many bargains at resale.

It has to end soon surely! (Please)


----------



## Whositsgalore

Thumper729 said:


> That exact thought just passed in my head right now.... Market is hot right now...wonder if I should hold off a few months....



I'm way new to all of this.  Has the general trend in years past been that there is a hot "season" for vacation club ownership like there is in real estate?


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> Still waiting, I thought we were going through the ROFR process for the past 12 days but Disney sent my broker an email today saying they were starting the 30 ROFR process. I couldn't believe it...12 days of wondering and worrying for pretty much no reason.



I’m sorry. Good news is they usually won’t take an additional 30 days from today. Expect to hear in 2-3 weeks (one week if you’re lucky). One broker said they take 4-8 days after submission to officially start reviewing it for ROFR. I feel like all the buy backs have really slowed down the review process lately.


----------



## Preacherroe

Whositsgalore said:


> I'm way new to all of this.  Has the general trend in years past been that there is a hot "season" for vacation club ownership like there is in real estate?



Who knows?  All I can say is look at the threads for July-Sept and Oct-Dec of 2017 and see what passed.


----------



## TexasChick123

Preacherroe said:


> In the winter months, I see where SSR was passing ROFR for high $70s and low $80s/pt.  Should we wait until off-season when demand is lower to try to make a purchase?



There’s something at play here with this huge amount of buy backs that we don’t know. You can always wait until the fall/winter to save yourself worrying about it for a few months. I think they’ll buy anything back if the profit margins are there regardless of the time of year as long as there’s still a demand for direct points. They still do exercise ROFR in the fall/winter. The resales volumes are generally lower though because people are about to spend a lot on all the holiday stuff. Lower sales volumes = lower buy backs. It’s all relative though.


----------



## ScubaCat

Beesknees6 said:


> On day 27 myself...  just waiting for the confirmation email that it was taken.  I’d love to know the “real” reason Disney waits so long when they know they’re going to take it.  We all guess but there’s a definite reason they do this bc it’s a pattern.



They're looking for a buyer.  They don't want the points on their books; they want to buy it back from you and immediately flip it to someone waiting to buy those points direct.


----------



## Whositsgalore

ScubaCat said:


> They're looking for a buyer.  They don't want the points on their books; they want to buy it back from you and immediately flip it to someone waiting to buy those points direct.



That sounds very reasonable. Check wait lists, check with direct buyers who want in but at a slightly lower price point, all those things take some time.  At least that's my justification for all the SSR and AKL buy backs. Find one, buy back & resell within a few weeks.


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> Money. The longer they wait, the more time they have to come up with the money. That gives them that much more time to sell more points direct which gives them more working capital. They could also be earning interest on that money, so every day they wait makes them more money in interest. Just as we like to hang onto our money until the last possible second, so do they.


I see that... very true


----------



## Beesknees6

ScubaCat said:


> They're looking for a buyer.  They don't want the points on their books; they want to buy it back from you and immediately flip it to someone waiting to buy those points direct.


Ok... like @TexasChick123 mentioned,  they  want to hang on to their money and accrue interest until they find the right buyer. I can see all of that. But do we ever see them take a contract back right away because they have a buyer ?  It seems that they ALWAYS wait until the very last second... it’s like a Jedi mind trick!


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm i suspect like many of you do, that a nice price increase is coming from direct.  I am sure disney has a nice actuary table that takes into account the number of years left on the contract vs current direct points and wants to make sure that the resales are more then a certain percentage discount.


----------



## ScubaCat

Beesknees6 said:


> Ok... like @TexasChick123 mentioned,  they  want to hang on to their money and accrue interest until they find the right buyer. I can see all of that. But do we ever see them take a contract back right away because they have a buyer ?  It seems that they ALWAYS wait until the very last second... it’s like a Jedi mind trick!



I'm sure they've got plenty of money.  They just don't want to buy back points and have them sit on the books very long if possible.  They quicker they unload the points, the quicker they can start collecting dues on them.  Remember, DVD would rather not deal with existing properties at all.  Their primary interest is to sell the new "live" properties.  ROFR just helps them keep the resale prices up so that they can charge more for the new stuff.


----------



## Courtney924

ODisneyDreamerO said:


> I’m sorry. I’m also waiting on a SSR contract $95/pp. Day 21. I’m pretty positive mine will be taken as well.


I'm waiting, too. Day 26. $95pp 100pts at SSR.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

NewbieMom said:


> So if list is $95pp, are you suppose to offer over asking??



Depending on the number of points, I might offer $98 and ask the seller to pay closing costs, or $100 and ask them to cover 2018 MFs (If there are any points coming for 2018).


----------



## David K.

Here we go with take #2

A little higher but slightly better value with my crazy math. 

David K.---$104-$24537-220-AKV-Mar-0/17, 152/18, 220/19- sent 5/14


----------



## Bing Showei

disneyeveryyear said:


> Depending on the number of points, I might offer $98 and ask the seller to pay closing costs, or $100 and ask them to cover 2018 MFs (If there are any points coming for 2018).


I have on good authority that the ROFR monkey has this awesome Amiga computer that takes all the numbers and spits out a recommendation based on the net cost, taking into account cost per point, closing costs, Annual Dues, and all other financial elements. The Amiga spits out one of two results to guide the monkey.

 or  

ETA: I lied about the Amiga part. My imagination was jut filling in the blanks.


----------



## Beesknees6

ScubaCat said:


> I'm sure they've got plenty of money.  They just don't want to buy back points and have them sit on the books very long if possible.  They quicker they unload the points, the quicker they can start collecting dues on them.  Remember, DVD would rather not deal with existing properties at all.  Their primary interest is to sell the new "live" properties.  ROFR just helps them keep the resale prices up so that they can charge more for the new stuff.


I can see that


----------



## Whositsgalore

Has anyone bought Direct and found it was the better deal financially due to discounts? Even with the discounts I’m having a hard time justifying the cost difference.

Although with the greater than normal ROFR buy backs it seems resale is rising in price too.

Well played Mouse, well played!


----------



## Jerry5788

Whositsgalore said:


> Has anyone bought Direct and found it was the better deal financially due to discounts? Even with the discounts I’m having a hard time justifying the cost difference.
> 
> Although with the greater than normal ROFR buy backs it seems resale is rising in price too.
> 
> Well played Mouse, well played!



If you think about it prior to 2016 you had the benefits anyway. And up until this year was probably very easy to justify when it was a 25pt minimum. Probably is difficult unless you go annually (multiple times a year) and have a family of four.


----------



## striker1064

Whositsgalore said:


> Has anyone bought Direct and found it was the better deal financially due to discounts? Even with the discounts I’m having a hard time justifying the cost difference.
> 
> Although with the greater than normal ROFR buy backs it seems resale is rising in price too.
> 
> Well played Mouse, well played!



To me, it's only if you want Copper Creek. The resale CCV listings are few and far between, are typically mostly stripped, and hover around $150+. Considering you can add-on for effectively ~$165ish after incentives, it doesn't make much sense to deal with the resale market.

Otherwise, no.


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> Has anyone bought Direct and found it was the better deal financially due to discounts? Even with the discounts I’m having a hard time justifying the cost difference.



It probably isn’t a better deal than resale in most situations. Then again, DVC isn’t really a good deal when you think about the whole picture, and yet we all buy in. We are spending money on a nice place to stay which then turns into food, souvenirs, air travel, etc. These trips still cost a lot of money, yet we take more of them because we own DVC. Would we take this many Disney trips if we didn’t own DVC? Definitely not. However, I don’t regret it for a second because I love my Disney vacations!


----------



## kmc8826

Whositsgalore said:


> Has anyone bought Direct and found it was the better deal financially due to discounts? Even with the discounts I’m having a hard time justifying the cost difference.
> 
> Although with the greater than normal ROFR buy backs it seems resale is rising in price too.
> 
> Well played Mouse, well played!



I have yet to make an offer even but am just watching this thread.  Feel bad for you all but admire your fortitude in how you keep trying. We are non resident family of 5 and direct is starting to be tempting. If you buy Old Key West direct isn't that extended? I am not going to do that but have had the thought. Extended contract might make numbers closer too.


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> It probably isn’t a better deal than resale in most situations. Then again, DVC isn’t really a good deal when you think about the whole picture, and yet we all buy in. We are spending money on a nice place to stay which then turns into food, souvenirs, air travel, etc. These trips still cost a lot of money, yet we take more of them because we own DVC. Would we take this many Disney trips if we didn’t own DVC? Definitely not. However, I don’t regret it for a second because I love my Disney vacations!



Would you stick with resale or go direct (for discounts) if you were only interested in adding 75 - 100 points max, a family of 4, that lives 3.5 hours (in heavy traffic) away from WDW? We typically go 4 to 5 times a year, sometimes more but rarely less.


----------



## Whositsgalore

kmc8826 said:


> I have yet to make an offer even but am just watching this thread.  Feel bad for you all but admire your fortitude in how you keep trying. We are non resident family of 5 and direct is starting to be tempting. If you buy Old Key West direct isn't that extended? I am not going to do that but have had the thought. Extended contract might make numbers closer too.



I've never talked to DVC directly, I would be interested to know what their direct price is for something other than CCV.  More along the lines of SSR, OKW, AKL, BWV or BLT.  I read somewhere on here that someone asked and initially they said they didn't have any but "magically" they found some.


----------



## Jerry5788

Whositsgalore said:


> Would you stick with resale or go direct (for discounts) if you were only interested in adding 75 - 100 points max, a family of 4, that lives 3.5 hours (in heavy traffic) away from WDW? We typically go 4 to 5 times a year, sometimes more but rarely less.



Are you a Florida resident? If not and you go 4-5 times a year the annual pass makes up for it quite easily. I would buy resale and add 75 direct (same UY) 100pts doesn’t seem like enough for 4/5 trips even at AKV value studio that only gets you 11 weekday nights.

I think even two different resorts would be nice if you like to mix it up. If your trips are bought on the spur of the moment (7 months or less) than buy the cheapest points


----------



## The Jackal

Whositsgalore said:


> I've never talked to DVC directly, I would be interested to know what their direct price is for something other than CCV.  More along the lines of SSR, OKW, AKL, BWV or BLT.  I read somewhere on here that someone asked and initially they said they didn't have any but "magically" they found some.


They do have some for several resorts. SSR and OKW direct is $151 pp. if you do a search you cans find all the prices


----------



## Whositsgalore

Jerry5788 said:


> Are you a Florida resident? If not and you go 4-5 times a year the annual pass makes up for it quite easily. I would buy resale and add 75 direct (same UY) 100pts doesn’t seem like enough for 4/5 trips even at AKV value studio that only gets you 11 weekday nights.
> 
> I think even two different resorts would be nice if you like to mix it up. If your trips are bought on the spur of the moment (7 months or less) than buy the cheapest points



Not a Florida resident...very South GA.  Hopefully we will pass ROFR and have 120 points at SSR any day now....waiting....waiting....waiting.... and I know I want to add 75 - 100 points.  I think i'm trying to justify a direct buy for discounts and no hassle of ROFR.


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> Would you stick with resale or go direct (for discounts) if you were only interested in adding 75 - 100 points max, a family of 4, that lives 3.5 hours (in heavy traffic) away from WDW? We typically go 4 to 5 times a year, sometimes more but rarely less.



75 points, I might go direct and split it up into three 25 point contracts or one 25 point and one 50 point contract. 100 points and the spread between direct and resale is greater. The AP’s thing is tough. How many years will you get AP’s? Will you always go 4-5x per year as kids get older? I know we won’t, sadly. We are going 3x within 12 months, and that is a crazy amount for us. After that, my DH is definitely taking a break. He gets “Disneyed out”. As kids get older, we will still go to WDW but will have many other trips as well. We want our kids to see the actual places in the world showcase.   These are just some things to keep in mind when planning on always getting an AP every year.


----------



## krw1243

Whositsgalore said:


> I've never talked to DVC directly, I would be interested to know what their direct price is for something other than CCV.  More along the lines of SSR, OKW, AKL, BWV or BLT.  I read somewhere on here that someone asked and initially they said they didn't have any but "magically" they found some.



AKL is $171/pt direct.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Whositsgalore said:


> Has anyone bought Direct and found it was the better deal financially due to discounts? Even with the discounts I’m having a hard time justifying the cost difference.
> 
> Although with the greater than normal ROFR buy backs it seems resale is rising in price too.
> 
> Well played Mouse, well played!


Our first contract was direct because it just made sense for our needs as the time.  We had a trip booked for us and some family members when we started looking at DVC.  With our direct purchase, we were able to make our "new member reservation" and get AK Kidani for our entire travel party inside the 7 month window and the timing was such that we were at the end of the use year, so Disney booked our points to be used on our upcoming trip.  That allowed us to cancel our cash reservation and apply those funds to the direct purchase instead.  Factoring in the money we would have spent on the lodging for our upcoming trip, it made sense.  If we had bought resale at the time, we would not have been able to use it for that stay due to availability and timing, so direct worked out for us at the time.  Right now we're trying to add more points resale, since resale is a much better deal based upon our current situation and needs.  I think it just depends upon your budget and timeline.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

kmc8826 said:


> I have yet to make an offer even but am just watching this thread.  Feel bad for you all but admire your fortitude in how you keep trying. We are non resident family of 5 and direct is starting to be tempting. If you buy Old Key West direct isn't that extended? I am not going to do that but have had the thought. Extended contract might make numbers closer too.



Yes - if you buy OKW direct it is extended to 2057.


----------



## ScubaCat

If only there were already 27 other threads debating the value and logistics of a 75 point direct add-on... 

I guess all this ROFR has shifted that calculation somewhat, but DVD has aggressively raised direct prices recently and seem to be making a concerted effort to boost resale prices to support them. The days of sub-$100 resale contracts passing seem to be numbered.


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc---$73-$23942-300-OKW-Mar-0/17, 323/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 4/16, Buyer pays 2018 dues- taken 5/15.

We thought this one was a long shot to start with. Now off to find another one.


----------



## Whositsgalore

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$73-$23942-300-OKW-Mar-0/17, 323/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 4/16, Buyer pays 2018 dues- taken 5/15.
> 
> We thought this one was a long shot to start with. Now off to find another one.



Sorry it was taken, one will magically pass soon for you


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> 75 points, I might go direct and split it up into three 25 point contracts or one 25 point and one 50 point contract. 100 points and the spread between direct and resale is greater. The AP’s thing is tough. How many years will you get AP’s? Will you always go 4-5x per year as kids get older? I know we won’t, sadly. We are going 3x within 12 months, and that is a crazy amount for us. After that, my DH is definitely taking a break. He gets “Disneyed out”. As kids get older, we will still go to WDW but will have many other trips as well. We want our kids to see the actual places in the world showcase.   These are just some things to keep in mind when planning on always getting an AP every year.



Why would you split the points into different contracts, benefits etc...? Never thought of that.


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> Why would you split the points into different contracts, benefits etc...? Never thought of that.



It is easier to sell smaller contracts, and they command a premium when reselling them.  I know we all think we will hold onto our DVC forever, but life does happen.  I like to know I can sell to get out, if need be.  As long as you buy 75 points at the same resort with the same UY, then you are eligible for the benefits.  For example, you buy 50 Dec BLT points and 25 Dec BLT points, then you get the benefits.  However, if you buy 50 Dec BLT points and 25 June BLT points, then I don't believe you would be eligible.  I think it has to be same resort and UY.  I could be wrong about same resort if in the same UY though.  Definitively check with a guide on this though!  Don't take my word for it as I own no direct points and am simply grandfathered into benefits.


----------



## TexasChick123

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$73-$23942-300-OKW-Mar-0/17, 323/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 4/16, Buyer pays 2018 dues- taken 5/15.
> 
> We thought this one was a long shot to start with. Now off to find another one.



Sorry to see this.  Looks like a good contract too.    Well, on the bright side, you now have almost $24K freed up to go to Europe or something!!!


----------



## ajjonesehc

TexasChick123 said:


> Sorry to see this.  Looks like a good contract too.    Well, on the bright side, you now have almost $24K freed up to go to Europe or something!!!



That would be one awesome European vacation!


----------



## Bing Showei

TexasChick123 said:


> I could be wrong about same resort if in the same UY though.


Contracts of the same UY, titled the same, are grouped under one membership number. Three 25-point qualifying (direct) contracts from any resort under the same membership will qualify that membership for member benefits.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Whositsgalore said:


> I've never talked to DVC directly, I would be interested to know what their direct price is for something other than CCV.  More along the lines of SSR, OKW, AKL, BWV or BLT.  I read somewhere on here that someone asked and initially they said they didn't have any but "magically" they found some.



DVCnews has a list of direct pricing that is usually up to date with discounts.

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions

In general, unless you're going to consistently go multiple times a year where AP's make sense - mostly the Gold AP - it isn't going to make financial sense to buy direct.  Some caveats would be if you were interested in the newest resort where the difference between resale and direct was minimal or even non-existent.   Or a small add on as those aren't always easy to find in the resale market. For SSR or OKW you're still going to find a price difference of $50/pt or more.  With 100 points that's $5,000 and it would be quite a few AP's over the years to make up that difference.  And there's no guarantees on what the discounts will be in the future, we just know what they are today.  It was just 3 or 4 years ago that they even began offering the Gold AP.  Before that it was a declining discount off the other AP's - in the $100-$150 range per AP.  At that rate it was going to require approx 33-50 AP purchases to make up the difference.

Just to add - personally I would not split a 75 points contract which is already a small contract into anything smaller.  A 75 or even 100 points contract will also sell pretty quickly.  Back in the day when there were no restrictions on benefits and someone could purchase just a 25 point contract via resale and qualify for all benefits there was more value to the smallest contracts.  But you'll pay a bit more on closing costs when you buy if you split and there will be more fees on the back end when you sell as each contract has some fixed fees per contract when sold.  I did split to smaller back when there were no resale restrictions.  Now I would have to be purchasing 150 point or more to consider splitting a contract.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Anyone else waiting on ROFR and already wanting to buy more points?


----------



## NewbieMom

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone else waiting on ROFR and already wanting to buy more points?



I just did! We're 8 days in ROFR, and just signed another contract. Will post details after I get confirmation it's sent to ROFR.


----------



## Whositsgalore

NewbieMom said:


> I just did! We're 8 days in ROFR, and just signed another contract. Will post details after I get confirmation it's sent to ROFR.



Clearly you're my spirit animal.


----------



## JV63

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone else waiting on ROFR and already wanting to buy more points?



Yup. We're at day 25 of our OKW ROFR so it's not looking good I would think. We saw a nice BCV we like but really need to wait just in case OKW gets through.


----------



## Preacherroe

Why is it, while waiting for ROFR, we're already wishing we had more points and looking for more contracts to buy?  I never see anybody say they are afraid they're buying too many points.


----------



## Preacherroe

P.S. I'm actually kind of hoping my 1st attempt does not pass so I can go after a bigger one.  Just being honest.


----------



## ScubaCat

Preacherroe said:


> Why is it, while waiting for ROFR, we're already wishing we had more points and looking for more contracts to buy?  I never see anybody say they are afraid they're buying too many points.



Nah - they just end up like @pangyal which is why this thread only gets updated every 3 weeks now that she has 11.5 months worth of points.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> For example, you buy 50 Dec BLT points and 25 Dec BLT points, then you get the benefits.



The way the announcement was worded I agree with you, however, Member Administration told me that all 75 points have to be on one contract to receive member perks. It makes zero sense to me, but they make the rules.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bruin_mouse said:


> The way the announcement was worded I agree with you, however, Member Administration told me that all 75 points have to be on one contract. It makes zero sense to me, but they make the rules.



Hmmm...I was told otherwise.  Granted, I have not actually attempted to do this, so I think it is best that people check with their guides/DVD to see that whatever they are considering makes them eligible for benefits.  Disney should certainly know by now since it has been a few months.  Then again, we never know with Disney.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> Hmmm...I was told otherwise. Granted, I have not actually attempted to do this, so I think it is best that people check with their guides/DVD to see that whatever they are considering makes them eligible for benefits. Disney should certainly know by now since it has been a few months. Then again, we never know with Disney.



I asked my guide the question, he clearly hadn't thought about it so he said he would ask Member Administration and get back to me. Of course he didn't so I called him after a couple days. My guide told me what MA had said but he said if I didn't agree call Member Administration. MA didn't hesitate at all in their answer. Granted, that was a couple weeks after the switch so maybe something has changed, but they sounded very sure this is the way it was going to be. That interpretation goes completely against the announcement but member perks do next to nothing for me so I didn't push the issue.


----------



## ScubaCat

Bruin_mouse said:


> The way the announcement was worded I agree with you, however, Member Administration told me that all 75 points have to be on one contract to receive member perks. It makes zero sense to me, but they make the rules.



Did you ask a bus driver? 

The disclosure specifically says "...Members must *accumulate* a total of at least 75 Vacation Points purchased directly from DVD."  If you call 5 times, you'll often get 5 different answers, but it's definitely 75 points total, not necessarily all within one contract.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

ScubaCat said:


> Did you ask a bus driver?
> 
> The disclosure specifically says "...Members must *accumulate* a total of at least 75 Vacation Points purchased directly from DVD."  If you call 5 times, you'll often get 5 different answers, but it's definitely 75 points total, not necessarily all within one contract.



Again I don't disagree with your interpretation but MA does, which makes zero sense to me. I wish the bus drivers and disboard folks made the rules. The footnote to the story about MA showing me who's boss is that instead of "accumulating" 75 direct points I ended up accumulating 320 more points resale. I figured if they can interpret the rules however they want anyways, why play by them? I'll just keep my money.

Edited to add:

I actually posted about this saga right after it happened but at the time I got a collective yawn/shoulder shrug:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/75-point-direct-purchase-minimum-in-2-uys.3673011/#post-59021797

Looking back on it I'm much happier having bought resale points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bruin_mouse said:


> Again I don't disagree with your interpretation but MA does, which makes zero sense to me. I wish the bus drivers and disboard folks made the rules. The footnote to the story about MA showing me who's boss is that instead of "accumulating" 75 direct points I ended up accumulating 320 more points resale. I figured if they can interpret the rules however they want anyways, why play by them? I'll just keep my money.
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> I actually posted about this saga right after it happened but at the time I got a collective yawn/shoulder shrug:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/75-point-direct-purchase-minimum-in-2-uys.3673011/#post-59021797
> 
> Looking back on it I'm much happier having bought resale points.



Verbage matters a lot.  Under one Membership is what I believe it is - ie, 1 UY.  I doubt it has to be under 1 contract though since it refers to accumulate.  I remember that thread and thought it was about having the points under 2 UY's - ie, 2 memberships.


----------



## ScubaCat

Bruin_mouse said:


> Again I don't disagree with your interpretation but MA does, which makes zero sense to me. I wish the bus drivers and disboard folks made the rules. The footnote to the story about MA showing me who's boss is that instead of "accumulating" 75 direct points I ended up accumulating 320 more points resale. I figured if they can interpret the rules however they want anyways, why play by them? I'll just keep my money.



The official member disclosure that's filed and distributed is what matters, not what you're told over the phone.  These things are simply a training and experience issue.  It's way too much information for any one employee to know, let alone keep up with the constant changes, so these things just happen.

For instance, I called to renew the gold APs a few months ago and was told I wasn't eligible for the gold AP because I bought resale, which was not the case since I bought prior to the restrictions.  The trick is to very politely escalate the issue and ask the person to verify with a manager, and 98% of the time it'll be resolved no problem.  The other 2%, simply call back and speak with someone else.

You'll get used to this process over time and will learn to roll with it.


----------



## ScubaCat

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Verbage matters a lot.  Under one Membership is what I believe it is - ie, 1 UY.  I doubt it has to be under 1 contract though since it refers to accumulate.  I remember that thread and thought it was about having the points under 2 UY's - ie, 2 memberships.



Yes, that's probably the confusion here.  I wonder if "under one membership" is what the actual issue is.  As someone who works in data warehousing and relational databases rather extensively, I can tell you that it'd be extremely complicated (and expensive in terms of computing resources) to correlate multiple memberships like that, because you'd have to link several fields in order for the points to be accumulated in only specific instances vs. just using the primary key which is how it normally works.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

ScubaCat said:


> Yes, that's probably the confusion here. I wonder if "under one membership" is what the actual issue is. As someone who works in data warehousing and relational databases rather extensively, I can tell you that it'd be extremely complicated (and expensive in terms of computing resources) to correlate multiple memberships like that, because you'd have to link several fields in order for the points to be accumulated in only specific instances vs. just using the primary key which is how it normally works.



Yeah, my first question was about two use years, which I still think I'm correct about but I'll concede that there's at least some grey area. Saying that 75 points that are purchased directly in the same use year, but not at the same time, don't qualify for direct perks is flat out wrong. Again, I hope that MA has changed their stance for folks this could potentially affect. That being said I expect that most people would just decide to consider whether buying 75 direct points at once is worth the perks or not. I wouldn't expect that there are many people that would buy 25 points, then 50 or 25, 25, 25, direct with the expectation/hope of perks. It only came up for me because I didn't want 75 additional points at Aulani or BLT, I wanted to split it up 50 Aulani/25 BLT. (If Disney had just sold me or wait listed me for 75 VGC points direct, I wouldn't have an issue at all, but apparently I don't "qualify" for the wait list for whatever reason. Yet another reason why I decided to just stay 100% resale.)


----------



## Dan1

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone else waiting on ROFR and already wanting to buy more points?



Yep

Dan1---$101-$12693-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27

Into 3rd week of waiting in a different UY and over the weekend see one resale for our existing UY for more points than the one above.


----------



## DaveNan

ScubaCat said:


> Nah - they just end up like @pangyal which is why this thread only gets updated every 3 weeks now that she has 11.5 months worth of points.


That's why she is my hero for 2 reasons!  All the great work on this board so we can be educated buyers and anyone who goes to WDW that often deserves all our admiration (as long as they are behind me in lines).


----------



## ScubaCat

DaveNan said:


> That's why they are my hero for 2 reasons!  All the great work on this board so we can be educated buyers and anyone who goes to WDW that often desires all our admiration (as long as they are behind me in lines).



That's right! She threatened to quit but luckily decided to continue to work for the cause.


----------



## iheartglaciers

ScubaCat said:


> That's right! She threatened to quit but luckily decided to continue to work for the cause.



Haha I offered to take over but she wanted to keep going!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone else waiting on ROFR and already wanting to buy more points?



Yes!  Waiting since April 27.  Is it time to give up and look for alternatives??


----------



## TexasChick123

Mumof4mice said:


> Yes!  Waiting since April 27.  Is it time to give up and look for alternatives??



They’ve been pretty quiet since last week. You haven’t even hit 3 weeks yet. I’d hold off for at least a few more days until I started seriously looking again.


----------



## Dan1

Mumof4mice said:


> Yes!  Waiting since April 27.  Is it time to give up and look for alternatives??


Me too ...... waiting since 4/27. ALK.

GROUP HUG


----------



## ScubaCat

iheartglaciers said:


> Haha I offered to take over but she wanted to keep going!



She wishes she had BCV points.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Mumof4mice said:


> Yes!  Waiting since April 27.  Is it time to give up and look for alternatives??



Don’t give up....just keep swimming until someone tells you one way or another for sure!


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Dan1 said:


> Me too ...... waiting since 4/27. ALK.
> 
> GROUP HUG


Get me in there, too!  Go team 4/27!


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> I bought 2 VGF contracts from the same seller last year. It saved me a ton in CC. They only charged me the extra recording fees (maybe $10 extra) because the broker wrote up the deal as one contract with both sets of points listed. I don’t know if this is what made the difference, but I didn’t pay double closing costs.



Who did you buy from and who did you close with if don’t mind me asking. I asked two closing companies this hypothetically and they said no savings


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> Who did you buy from and who did you close with if don’t mind me asking. I asked two closing companies this hypothetically and they said no savings



We used DVC Magic Resales as our broker back when Rachel Thompson was working for them. The title company was First Reliable Transfers. It was less than $600 total for closing costs.


----------



## NewbieMom

Jerry5788 said:


> Who did you buy from and who did you close with if don’t mind me asking. I asked two closing companies this hypothetically and they said no savings



I just signed a contract today with the same broker as my other one in ROFR right now, and asked about the closing costs. She said it's two separate contracts; therefore, no savings. But my contracts are not from the same seller.



TexasChick123 said:


> We used DVC Magic Resales as our broker back when Rachel Thompson was working for them. The title company was First Reliable Transfers. It was less than $600 total for closing costs.



That's awesome! I'm using them also but they quoted $650 cc each contract. Ouch!


----------



## Beesknees6

Day 28....


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> Me too ...... waiting since 4/27. ALK.
> 
> GROUP HUG



Me three....waiting since 4/27 - SSR


----------



## Courtney924

Me four.....Day 27 on an SSR


----------



## jjwelch24

disneyeveryyear said:


> Me three....waiting since 4/27 - SSR


Don’t lose hope. We passed on day 38.


----------



## Mumof4mice

I have a theory that the DVC ROFR department is manned by one person who works one day a week...  When we built our house the planning approval was delayed by 8 weeks because the council planning guy went on annual leave from his strenuous one day a week job


----------



## eaglesrest

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Get me in there, too!  Go team 4/27!



Me five....SSR 4/27!


----------



## Whositsgalore

The 4/27 team is strong!


----------



## Beesknees6

jjwelch24 said:


> Don’t lose hope. We passed on day 38.


No way!!  Someone posted here a few weeks ago that Disney took their contract and then changed their mind a few days later and passed it.  Anyone else see that?  I asked for some more details but they never responded.


----------



## Dan1

Whositsgalore said:


> The 4/27 team is strong!


That makes six of us on 4/27!

Do we get t-shirts printed?

If Disney passes on all of our contracts then we will turn the group hugs  into jumping for joy  

and doing the happy dance together 

Good luck to all


----------



## Whositsgalore

Beesknees6 said:


> No way!!  Someone posted here a few weeks ago that Disney took their contract and then changed their mind a few days later and passed it.  Anyone else see that?  I asked for some more details but they never responded.



Say whaaaaaat? How is that even possible, Wow, what an emotional roller coaster that must have been.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Dan1 said:


> That makes six of us on 4/27!
> 
> Do we get t-shirts printed?
> 
> If Disney passes on all of our contracts then we will turn the group hugs  into jumping for joy
> 
> and doing the happy dance together
> 
> Good luck to all



Here's to hoping TODAY is the LUCKY day!!!!


----------



## Jerry5788

Whositsgalore said:


> Say whaaaaaat? How is that even possible, Wow, what an emotional roller coaster that must have been.





Beesknees6 said:


> No way!!  Someone posted here a few weeks ago that Disney took their contract and then changed their mind a few days later and passed it.  Anyone else see that?  I asked for some more details but they never responded.



They had previously answered this in another post here it was

First American
Sent to ROFR: 3/5
Seller error so sent again: 3/28
*ROFR EXERCISED: 4/25
ROFR WAIVED: 4/27*
Closing docs received: 4/30
Closing docs returned: 4/30
Closing seller docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed:
Points:

First American eventually showed them that DVC made a mistake.

So DVC didn't change their mistake sounded like an email/user error from DVC notifying the closing company. Could have been Disney commenting on the first ROFR by accident and then realizing oh shoot they resubmitted correctly


----------



## Whositsgalore

Anyone have any sound advice for being in ROFR (first time) on a 120 point contract and really kind of wanting to get out of it so you can buy a 200 contract?


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

Closing documents arrived!!! I want expecting so soon. Hoping I have points by the beginning of June. I have 150 points that I need to use on July or lose.


----------



## Jerry5788

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone have any sound advice for being in ROFR (first time) on a 120 point contract and really kind of wanting to get out of it so you can buy a 200 contract?



If you are within 10 days you can walk away free. You could try to resell privately (avoid commissions) if you find something you like better. Or find a 75pt contract to add on


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone have any sound advice for being in ROFR (first time) on a 120 point contract and really kind of wanting to get out of it so you can buy a 200 contract?



I would recommend buying it and then reselling it. Do the math with commission and closing costs, but at worst you shouldn’t “lose” too much. Otherwise, you’ll lose your deposit which can be substantial. You can also buy this one and then look for another to buy so you have more points and try to negotiate that the seller pays closing costs.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone have any sound advice for being in ROFR (first time) on a 120 point contract and really kind of wanting to get out of it so you can buy a 200 contract?



There is no backing out now (you are 4/27 submission also, right?).  You have signed a legally binding contract.

Your only hope is that DVC takes it back.  What were your stats again? (price point, resort, loaded/stripped, etc.)


----------



## DizneyLizzy

I was just reviewing my e-mails from my broker, etc.  On 4/30, our offer was accepted, and the contract was sent to Disney that same day.  So mentally, I started the 30 day clock that day, which would put me on day 16 today.  However on 5/11, we got a message from our broker saying that "they received a message from Disney that Disney had just begun the ROFR process," which would only put me on day 6.  UGH!


----------



## Whositsgalore

disneyeveryyear said:


> There is no backing out now (you are 4/27 submission also, right?).  You have signed a legally binding contract.
> 
> Your only hope is that DVC takes it back.  What were your stats again? (price point, resort, loaded/stripped, etc.)



Nope I'm not 4/27, I was just saying how many 4/27's there were.  I'm still over 10 days.  If it passes I will just add on, no biggie. 

Mine is SSR - 120 points - $97 - FEB UY - 120/2018 & 120/2019.  Sorta hope it passes, sorta hope it doesn't...could I be any more wishy washy?


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone have any sound advice for being in ROFR (first time) on a 120 point contract and really kind of wanting to get out of it so you can buy a 200 contract?



I'm just doing the really rough numbers in my head. Instead of being stuck paying commission you may want to consider buying a 100-120 point addon if you're outside the 10 days cancel period. Although things have gotten a bit nuts in the past few months, the price/point on that size contract are usually close to the larger contracts. Assuming you get roughly the same price, adding on is much less of a hassle and gives you more flexibility. It shouldn't end up costing you a significant amount more in the long run either. (If I'm thinking about this right paying about $1,000-$1500 commission to sell v.s. $500 or so closing costs to buy. There may be some difference in price/point.) Good luck!


----------



## beourguest2009

DizneyLizzy said:


> I was just reviewing my e-mails from my broker, etc.  On 4/30, our offer was accepted, and the contract was sent to Disney that same day.  So mentally, I started the 30 day clock that day, which would put me on day 16 today.  However on 5/11, we got a message from our broker saying that "they received a message from Disney that Disney had just begun the ROFR process," which would only put me on day 6.  UGH!



When we closed last year, while our broker sent the contract to Disney on 4/6 and I reached out to check status on 4/18.  I was told that the contract went to ROFR review on 4/18 and was approved 4/20.  So I think it is sent and then sits in queue for a while before going to the committee.  Meanwhile, we just sit and twiddle our thumbs waiting...  Good luck and hope you hear something this week!


----------



## Whositsgalore

DizneyLizzy said:


> I was just reviewing my e-mails from my broker, etc.  On 4/30, our offer was accepted, and the contract was sent to Disney that same day.  So mentally, I started the 30 day clock that day, which would put me on day 16 today.  However on 5/11, we got a message from our broker saying that "they received a message from Disney that Disney had just begun the ROFR process," which would only put me on day 6.  UGH!



Fell victim to that myself 14 days ago.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

beourguest2009 said:


> When we closed last year, while our broker sent the contract to Disney on 4/6 and I reached out to check status on 4/18.  I was told that the contract went to ROFR review on 4/18 and was approved 4/20.  So I think it is sent and then sits in queue for a while before going to the committee.  Meanwhile, we just sit and twiddle our thumbs waiting...  Good luck and hope you hear something this week!



Maybe some people don't get the follow up e-mail from the broker and that's why they think they are on day 38 or something like that.  Who knows? I just feel like I can stop obsessing over my e-mail since I may not be on day 16 like I thought  Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## ScubaCat

DizneyLizzy said:


> However on 5/11, we got a message from our broker saying that "they received a message from Disney that Disney had just begun the ROFR process," which would only put me on day 6. UGH!



Let me translate that for you: "We dropped the ball and forgot to send it over due to one of many potential factors, which may include it being lost on my messy desk or yahoo mail inbox, laziness, disorganization, recovering from the after-effects of dinner at Tony's town Square, or just outright incompetence. Having suddenly realized the oversight, I just now sent it over and will invoke my usual process of blaming the ROFR department. Thank you for your patience."


----------



## DizneyLizzy

ScubaCat said:


> Let me translate that for you: "We dropped the ball and forgot to send it over due to one of many potential factors, which may include it being lost on my messy desk or yahoo mail inbox, laziness, disorganization, recovering from the after-effects of dinner at Tony's town Square, or just outright incompetence. Having suddenly realized the oversight, I just now sent it over and will invoke my usual process of blaming the ROFR department. Thank you for your patience."



Haha. Good to know. I guess I will know for sure if it really does take close to 30 days from the 11th


----------



## TexasChick123

It isn’t uncommon for Disney to begin the ROFR review well after your broker sends it to them. I had one that where my broker didn’t get that email for 14 days without any resubmissions, issues, etc. Who knows what’s going on over there. The submission date is not the date Disney uses to start the 30 day clock which has been verified by multiple brokers. The date they use is when they “accept it”/“put it under ROFR review” which is several days after submission. I have no idea why they’re so backed up, but they are. Maybe the drunken monkey went on vacation and no one filled in while he was gone. It’s honestly no way to run a business, but we are at their mercy nonetheless.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

ScubaCat said:


> Let me translate that for you: "We dropped the ball and forgot to send it over due to one of many potential factors, which may include it being lost on my messy desk or yahoo mail inbox, laziness, disorganization, recovering from the after-effects of dinner at Tony's town Square, or just outright incompetence. Having suddenly realized the oversight, I just now sent it over and will invoke my usual process of blaming the ROFR department. Thank you for your patience."



I actually emailed my broker yesterday and inquired if she had received an email from DVC as to when my contract actually started the ROFR process after reading about one of these contracts that took 10-12 days before it ever started ROFR.  Her response to me was: "DVC is supposed to start on the day received, 4/27..."

So here I sit on day 19 with a bunch of my fellow 4/27 waitees.


----------



## JV63

Well, hope was waning because ROFR was taking so long and rightfully so it seems as Disney just took our contract. That's two 270 point contracts at OKW in a row. Time to change it up.

JV63---$82-$22765-270-OKW-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 270/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16

On to the next with a different resort. Going with our other favorite, BCV. Just have to find one we like.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

TexasChick123 said:


> It isn’t uncommon for Disney to begin the ROFR review well after your broker sends it to them. I had one that where my broker didn’t get that email for 14 days without any resubmissions, issues, etc. Who knows what’s going on over there. The submission date is not the date Disney uses to start the 30 day clock which has been verified by multiple brokers. The date they use is when they “accept it”/“put it under ROFR review” which is several days after submission. I have no idea why they’re so backed up, but they are. Maybe the drunken monkey went on vacation and no one filled in while he was gone. It’s honestly no way to run a business, but we are at their mercy nonetheless.



I guess I will use the second date, which means I am only on day 6 instead of 16. Boo! 

Thanks!


----------



## DaveNan

JV63 said:


> Well, hope was waning because ROFR was taking so long and rightfully so it seems as Disney just took our contract. That's two 270 point contracts at OKW in a row. Time to change it up.
> 
> JV63---$82-$22765-270-OKW-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 270/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16
> 
> On to the next with a different resort. Going with our other favorite, BCV. Just have to find one we like.


Bummer.  Better luck with BCV


----------



## Beesknees6

DizneyLizzy said:


> I was just reviewing my e-mails from my broker, etc.  On 4/30, our offer was accepted, and the contract was sent to Disney that same day.  So mentally, I started the 30 day clock that day, which would put me on day 16 today.  However on 5/11, we got a message from our broker saying that "they received a message from Disney that Disney had just begun the ROFR process," which would only put me on day 6.  UGH!


That a REALLY long time to sit on it


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> It isn’t uncommon for Disney to begin the ROFR review well after your broker sends it to them. I had one that where my broker didn’t get that email for 14 days without any resubmissions, issues, etc. Who knows what’s going on over there. The submission date is not the date Disney uses to start the 30 day clock which has been verified by multiple brokers. The date they use is when they “accept it”/“put it under ROFR review” which is several days after submission. I have no idea why they’re so backed up, but they are. Maybe the drunken monkey went on vacation and no one filled in while he was gone. It’s honestly no way to run a business, but we are at their mercy nonetheless.


This is true.. I always heard it took them 3-4 days.  I think something happened back in the end of April when there was crickets for a week when no one heard anything.  I think it’s a trickle effect from then.. vacation, backup, whatever.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Just was informed my contract was sent today!
alldayidreamaboutdisney--$94--16691--160--SSR-Aug-0/17,  162(27 banked)/18,  160/19--sent 5/16
buyer pays dues on 2018 pts and closing


----------



## Whositsgalore

Beesknees6 said:


> This is true.. I always heard it took them 3-4 days.  I think something happened back in the end of April when there was crickets for a week when no one heard anything.  I think it’s a trickle effect from then.. vacation, backup, whatever.



Looks like things would start picking up.  I hope we start hearing from people on this thread that have heard one way or another on ROFR so at least we have some news (obviously a bunch of passes would be ideal).  It feels like we've gone forever with very little being passed or taken the past two weeks.


----------



## TexasChick123

I've found that the more time that goes by between my contract being submitted and finding out about ROFR, the less I care.  If it does pass, I am less than excited as it sucks all the excitement out of it with such a long, drawn out process.  I'll just hear one way or another, but I'm not stressing about it.  The more time DVD takes to let me know, the more time I have to hang onto my money.


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> I've found that the more time that goes by between my contract being submitted and finding out about ROFR, the less I care.  If it does pass, I am less than excited as it sucks all the excitement out of it with such a long, drawn out process.  I'll just hear one way or another, but I'm not stressing about it.  The more time DVD takes to let me know, the more time I have to hang onto my money.


So true


----------



## NewbieMom

NewbieMom---$120-$19525-150-BLT-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/16


----------



## Jerry5788

NewbieMom said:


> NewbieMom---$120-$19525-150-BLT-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/16



Great contract what broker did you go through?


----------



## Whositsgalore

NewbieMom said:


> NewbieMom---$120-$19525-150-BLT-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/16



Awesome find. Good luck in ROFR and I hope you pass quickly!!!


----------



## Whositsgalore

Since I know I have a while to wait (submitted on 5/3, accepted by Disney 5/14) I'm anxious for all you 4/27 folks. I can hardly wait for all of yours to start rolling in, with GOOD news of course.


----------



## Whositsgalore

disneyeveryyear said:


> I actually emailed my broker yesterday and inquired if she had received an email from DVC as to when my contract actually started the ROFR process after reading about one of these contracts that took 10-12 days before it ever started ROFR.  Her response to me was: "DVC is supposed to start on the day received, 4/27..."
> 
> So here I sit on day 19 with a bunch of my fellow 4/27 waitees.



I think that was mine  I thought we were in ROFR for 12 days....I was sadly mistaken.  Now here I sit on day 3   Who is your broker?  Maybe she is counting the day received the day Disney "accepted it" which would be correct. I still think Disney sends some kind of notification to the brokers letting them know they are starting the 30 day ROFR process. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> Great contract what broker did you go through?



I can answer this as I saw this contract when it came up. I was bored that day. :/ It was listed with Vacatia.

Never mind. Similar contract with Vacatia. Ignore me on this one. @NewbieMom, whoops.


----------



## NewYorkMom

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone else waiting on ROFR and already wanting to buy more points?



Yup! We now have 2 going (AKV and BLT)


----------



## NewbieMom

Jerry5788 said:


> Great contract what broker did you go through?



This is with Magic. It's not even listed. As luck would have it, I was following up on my AKV contract and mentioned I'd be interested in adding a BLT contract. She had this one just come in, and the sellers haven't even completed the paperwork. But to "claim" it, she had me sign the purchase agreement last week and I just got confirmation yesterday that sellers signed the sales agreement. Today, they said it was sent to Disney for ROFR.


----------



## NewbieMom

NewYorkMom said:


> Yup! We now have 2 going (AKV and BLT)



Me too! AKV (5/7) and BLT (5/16).


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> I can answer this as I saw this contract when it came up. I was bored that day. :/ It was listed with Vacatia.
> 
> Never mind. Similar contract with Vacatia. Ignore me on this one. @NewbieMom, whoops.



No problem. I have to stop looking at listings, and just wait to hear back on my ROFR ones first!


----------



## Jerry5788

NewbieMom said:


> This is with Magic. It's not even listed. As luck would have it, I was following up on my AKV contract and mentioned I'd be interested in adding a BLT contract. She had this one just come in, and the sellers haven't even completed the paperwork. But to "claim" it, she had me sign the purchase agreement last week and I just got confirmation yesterday that sellers signed the sales agreement. Today, they said it was sent to Disney for ROFR.



Great contract and very happy for you! Totally wrong of DVC Magic to not advise them higher though given all there other listings are greater than $140 and are mostly stripped contracts vs your loaded. Hopefully the Mouse doesn't get greedy.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

JV63 said:


> Well, hope was waning because ROFR was taking so long and rightfully so it seems as Disney just took our contract. That's two 270 point contracts at OKW in a row. Time to change it up.
> 
> JV63---$82-$22765-270-OKW-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 270/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16
> 
> On to the next with a different resort. Going with our other favorite, BCV. Just have to find one we like.



Sorry to hear that.



Whositsgalore said:


> I think that was mine  I thought we were in ROFR for 12 days....I was sadly mistaken.  Now here I sit on day 3   Who is your broker?  Maybe she is counting the day received the day Disney "accepted it" which would be correct. I still think Disney sends some kind of notification to the brokers letting them know they are starting the 30 day ROFR process. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.



I am with Shontell @ DVCbyResale.  She told me that she recommends that her clients quit reading the boards while they are waiting.  -  Like that is going to happen.  I check these boards almost as much as I check my email.


----------



## ScubaCat

disneyeveryyear said:


> I am with Shontell @ DVCbyResale. She told me that she recommends that her clients quit reading the boards while they are waiting. - Like that is going to happen. I check these boards almost as much as I check my email.



She's great to work with, although 90% of the purpose of this thread is therapy and 10% is the actual data.


----------



## ScubaCat

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Just was informed my contract was sent today!
> alldayidreamaboutdisney--$94--16691--160--SSR-Aug-0/17,  162(27 banked)/18,  160/19--sent 5/16
> buyer pays dues on 2018 pts and closing



Could you reformat that with the link on post #1 so it can go on the list? 

Congrats on the deal.. I hope it goes through!


----------



## Beesknees6

Day 29...


----------



## tinks624

Preacherroe said:


> P.S. I'm actually kind of hoping my 1st attempt does not pass so I can go after a bigger one.  Just being honest.


That’s what happened to me! Go big  or go home! Lol


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Alldayidreamaboutdisney---$94-$16691-160-SSR-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 162/18, 160/19- sent 5/16


----------



## Whositsgalore

Beesknees6 said:


> Day 29...



Oh my!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

disneyeveryyear said:


> I am with Shontell @ DVCbyResale.  She told me that she recommends that her clients quit reading the boards while they are waiting.  -  Like that is going to happen.  I check these boards almost as much as I check my email.



I agree with Shontell.  I'm not even certain how much I worried on our 1st ROFR but the broker actually sent a few things during it that passed the time.  After that on subsequent purchases it became more of a surprised when the email came.  I had already done my work finding and negotiating and nothing more to be done.


----------



## MickeyReeds

NewbieMom said:


> NewbieMom---$120-$19525-150-BLT-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/16


GREAT price!  Good luck!


----------



## TexasChick123

It’s been very quiet on these boards this week and last...


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> It’s been very quiet on these boards this week and last...


I am TRYING to add excitement, I promise....


----------



## DizneyLizzy

TexasChick123 said:


> It’s been very quiet on these boards this week and last...



I’m trying so hard, I almost made an offer on another contract today


----------



## Thumper729

I made an offer today.. waiting on contract to sign so we can submit for ROFR for the 4th time lol........ Then my waiting process can start yet again.


----------



## Jerry5788

Thumper729 said:


> I made an offer today.. waiting on contract to sign so we can submit for ROFR for the 4th time lol........ Then my waiting process can start yet again.



Can't wait to see it good luck!


----------



## kboo

DizneyLizzy said:


> I’m trying so hard, I almost made an offer on another contract today


 
There should be more excitement in the coming days. If nothing else, we should hear from the 4/27s!!!!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> It’s been very quiet on these boards this week and last...



Maybe the ROFR monkey hit the bottle a little too hard and hasn't been at work?


----------



## Mumof4mice

I made a low ball offer ($120pp on loaded BLT) and was countered with $131.  If I knew the current contract was passing that's almost good enough to go ahead with.  

Problem is, if dvc takes my contract I think I'll have better luck getting a good deal on a bigger contract (250+). Then add 75points direct and I'm done. 

No news for me today. Hang in there fellow April 27s!


----------



## Beesknees6

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I agree with Shontell.  I'm not even certain how much I worried on our 1st ROFR but the broker actually sent a few things during it that passed the time.  After that on subsequent purchases it became more of a surprised when the email came.  I had already done my work finding and negotiating and nothing more to be done.


Ha.. I just want my deposit back .. lol


----------



## Beesknees6

DizneyLizzy said:


> I’m trying so hard, I almost made an offer on another contract today


Me too... thankfully someone  scooped it up.  My husband would not have been happy


----------



## disneyeveryyear

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I agree with Shontell.  I'm not even certain how much I worried on our 1st ROFR but the broker actually sent a few things during it that passed the time.  After that on subsequent purchases it became more of a surprised when the email came.  I had already done my work finding and negotiating and nothing more to be done.



I know there is nothing to do, but with the speed that was previously seen, I thought I would hear an approval within two weeks (based on my purchase price).  So now on day 19, with very little happening for the last two weeks, I have to learn to be patient.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

ScubaCat said:


> Could you reformat that with the link on post #1 so it can go on the list?
> 
> Congrats on the deal.. I hope it goes through!


Thank you I hope it goes through!


----------



## Courtney924

Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16


----------



## TexasChick123

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16



Boo!  I'm sorry.  It really stinks that the only people hearing so far this week are getting bad news.  Disney, what's the deal?!?


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> Boo!  I'm sorry.  It really stinks that the only people hearing so far this week are getting bad news.  Disney, what's the deal?!?



Right! Does anyone have some good news? I think we could all use some at over half way through May.


----------



## Thumper729

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16


Awww man... sorry  Disney sure has a lot of contracts to now sell by taking all ours....


----------



## Beesknees6

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16


So sorry!!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16


So sorry to hear this


----------



## Jerry5788

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16



I still don’t get what they are doing with all these buybacks


----------



## Gryhndmom

NewbieMom said:


> NewbieMom---$120-$19525-150-BLT-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/16



Fingers crossed for you !


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> I still don’t get what they are doing with all these buybacks



I honestly have no idea.  There have been a lot of theories:

1) They want to use the SSR points as OTUP to entice new sales at CCV and then Riviera
2) They need more inventory to sell because CCV is selling out faster than anticipated
3) They are trying to push all resorts above $100pp
4) The drunken monkey has been hitting the sauce a little too hard  

Haha.  I am going with #4!!!


----------



## motherof5

David K. said:


> Here we go with take #2
> 
> A little higher but slightly better value with my crazy math.
> 
> David K.---$104-$24537-220-AKV-Mar-0/17, 152/18, 220/19- sent 5/14


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## motherof5

jjwelch24 said:


> Don’t lose hope. We passed on day 38.


Wow.  Congratulations.  Never heard of someone waiting that long


----------



## motherof5

TexasChick123 said:


> I honestly have no idea.  There have been a lot of theories:
> 
> 1) They want to use the SSR points as OTUP to entice new sales at CCV and then Riviera
> 2) They need more inventory to sell because CCV is selling out faster than anticipated
> 3) They are trying to push all resorts above $100pp
> 4) The drunken monkey has been hitting the sauce a little too hard
> 
> Haha.  I am going with #4!!!


I wonder if it's to drive the prices up since it is known that SSR has the best price value.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16



Sorry to hear that.  I was hoping they would be done taking SSRs.


----------



## NewbieMom

Gryhndmom said:


> Fingers crossed for you !



Thank you! I really want this one. I hope they'll let it go.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16



Sorry to hear that. How annoying they made you wait almost the full month too!


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> I honestly have no idea.  There have been a lot of theories:
> 
> 1) They want to use the SSR points as OTUP to entice new sales at CCV and then Riviera
> 2) They need more inventory to sell because CCV is selling out faster than anticipated
> 3) They are trying to push all resorts above $100pp
> 4) The drunken monkey has been hitting the sauce a little too hard
> 
> Haha.  I am going with #4!!!



Drunken monkey is either having a bad, bad trip, or is very badly hung over. 

I wonder if it's also #1.


----------



## Mumof4mice

I think #3 is likely.  Just have to remind ourselves that dvc controlling the pricing protects the resale value if we ever decided to sell. Personally I'm treating the point purchase as a luxury splurge; not factoring the possibility of being able to recoup the cost in my "is it worth it" calculations.  But I suppose the potential safety net is a bonus. (stay positive… glass half full…silver lining… day 20 and getting super irate!!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kboo said:


> Drunken monkey is either having a bad, bad trip, or is very badly hung over.
> 
> I wonder if it's also #1.



CCV is selling fast.  No real need for additional incentives so far.  And they wouldn't be stockpiling for SSR for Riviera sales yet.  I think they are feeling the crunch with CCV selling faster than they may have expected and want to have some other WDW inventory to offer when someone is interested in buying but not in CCV.


----------



## DaveNan

TexasChick123 said:


> I honestly have no idea.  There have been a lot of theories:
> 
> 1) They want to use the SSR points as OTUP to entice new sales at CCV and then Riviera
> 2) They need more inventory to sell because CCV is selling out faster than anticipated
> 3) They are trying to push all resorts above $100pp
> 4) The drunken monkey has been hitting the sauce a little too hard
> 
> Haha.  I am going with #4!!!


I think a little bit of 1 and 2.
On number 3, Disney may be glad the resale price is high, but to be honest that actually helps us/builds confidence in us on the resale side, not direct buyers.  We know about the resale market, have educated ourselves, and knowing the properties "hold their value" are more likely to buy resale.  I have had the official sales pitches from guides 3 times and none of mine ever mentioned the existence of a resale market.  I personally believe 1 and or 2 may be true, so Disney is trying to build inventory.  As long as a substantial gap ($50) exists between resale and direct and Disney has demand for sold out resorts, it is easy money!  If resale at SSR jumped to $120, Disney may stop buying.  Not because they got the price above $100 but because they would no longer make enough money on flipping the points.  They do however prefer to sell new resorts (make more $$$), so they don't want the flipping business to hurt the core business(new points).  Situations 1 & 2 describe potential times when having sold out inventory not only make some cash flipping, but will not hurt (may even help) the core business.


----------



## Jerry5788

DaveNan said:


> I think a little bit of 1 and 2.
> On number 3, Disney may be glad the resale price is high, but to be honest that actually helps us/builds confidence in us on the resale side, not direct buyers.  We know about the resale market, have educated ourselves, and knowing the properties "hold their value" are more likely to buy resale.  I have had the official sales pitches from guides 3 times and none of mine ever mentioned the existence of a resale market.  I personally believe 1 and or 2 may be true, so Disney is trying to build inventory.  As long as a substantial gap ($50) exists between resale and direct and Disney has demand for sold out resorts, it is easy money!  If resale at SSR jumped to $120, Disney may stop buying.  Not because they got the price above $100 but because they would no longer make enough money on flipping the points.  They do however prefer to sell new resorts (make more $$$), so they don't want the flipping business to hurt the core business(new points).  Situations 1 & 2 describe potential times when having sold out inventory not only make some cash flipping, but will not hurt (may even help) the core business.



My theory is they are raising the prices of the lower priced resorts to make the resale of the other resorts eventually tick up. This will in turn allow them to push direct sales higher.

I don’t think they have buyers for SSR with the rate they are going but don’t mind as using as incentive points or renting out cash. Cash rates are better than maintenance dues so perhaps if they have enough cash volume already to cover their overhead they wouldn’t mind this approach


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$145-$17595-120-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20-Seller pays CC- sent 4/25, passed 5/17

Woohoo! And now we are done buying until 2019! So excited to have many of our DVC resort “goals” checked off our list now. We need to add on next year to reach our final goals, but we are so much closer now. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting and/or searching for the right contract. Don’t give up - it’s out there!


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> I honestly have no idea.  There have been a lot of theories:
> 
> 1) They want to use the SSR points as OTUP to entice new sales at CCV and then Riviera
> 2) They need more inventory to sell because CCV is selling out faster than anticipated
> 3) They are trying to push all resorts above $100pp
> 4) The drunken monkey has been hitting the sauce a little too hard
> 
> Haha.  I am going with #4!!!




I think my contract that's in ROFR will test #3 slightly.  A few weeks ago I made an offer on a SSR contract and although I can't remember exactly what the offer was I know it was in the low $90's pp.  Nick Cotton with DVC Resale Market (who I love and is awesome...shameless plug) called me and said that he would gladly submit the offer; however, based on the rate of buy back by Disney and my offer it will most likely be taken. He advised offering nothing south of $97 stretching only to $96 if I must. I decided to hold off and keep looking for a "better for us" contract. Found a 120 point contract offered $97 and now I wait along with everyone else. I guess that will tell us if they are really driving up the price even slightly.  While I was pretty confident going into my offer I'm starting to be a bit more suspicious based on another poster that had a 150 point contract at $95 taken.  That to me would be almost on point with mine since a slightly higher point contract would usually mean a slightly lower pp price.  Not sure if what i'm saying makes sense to read it...it makes sense in my head though.


----------



## Whositsgalore

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$145-$17595-120-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20-Seller pays CC- sent 4/25, passed 5/17
> 
> Woohoo! And now we are done buying until 2019! So excited to have many of our DVC resort “goals” checked off our list now. We need to add on next year to reach our final goals, but we are so much closer now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting and/or searching for the right contract. Don’t give up - it’s out there!



Congratulations!!!!  FINALLY some good news!!!!


----------



## Beesknees6

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$145-$17595-120-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20-Seller pays CC- sent 4/25, passed 5/17
> 
> Woohoo! And now we are done buying until 2019! So excited to have many of our DVC resort “goals” checked off our list now. We need to add on next year to reach our final goals, but we are so much closer now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting and/or searching for the right contract. Don’t give up - it’s out there!


Congratulations!  Who was your broker?  Wondering if I’ll hear today on day 30!


----------



## Whositsgalore

Beesknees6 said:


> Congratulations!  Who was your broker?  Wondering if I’ll hear today on day 30!



I was thinking about you yesterday...day 29, positive you will hear today!


----------



## Beesknees6

Whositsgalore said:


> I was thinking about you yesterday...day 29, positive you will hear today!


I can only assume today is day 30 anyway... I was “told” it went to ROFR on 4/17 but it seems ya never know


----------



## Beesknees6

Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..

Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


----------



## Madame

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someoneone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


Congratulations!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17



Yay!! This give me hope that my similar contract (50 pt SSR contract with 0 pts for 2017 and 27 pts for 2018, but only a $99 per point purchase price) will pass too! Not a lot of data on the smaller contracts recently. So happy for you!!


----------



## Spartan86

Jerry5788 said:


> I don’t think they have buyers for SSR with the rate they are going but don’t mind as using as incentive points or renting out cash.


I’m certainly not saying you are wrong, but a cursory search on OCC shows Disney has recorded 53 direct sale deeds this month so far. Also a cursory search, over the same period they recorded 26 non-foreclosure buy backs. Naturally the average contract size of the buy backs was significantly larger than those the average sales for the record lists I looked at.


----------



## TexasChick123

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17



Yay!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> Yay!!! So happy for you!!!


Thanks... now to tell the kids we’re not getting the pool .. lol


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


Wonderful news!! Congrats!


----------



## Beesknees6

Madame said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## Dan1

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17



Awesome 

Still waiting for members of Team 4/27 to heat .... could be another 10 days based on this. What will we do to pass the time?


----------



## Beesknees6

Dan1 said:


> Awesome
> 
> Still waiting for members of Team 4/27 to heat .... could be another 10 days based on this. What will we do to pass the time?


Thanks... I just can’t help but feel like either I wasn’t notified right away when it passed or the ROFR Dept didn’t get it when I was told. 30 days to pass is practically unheard of


----------



## TexasChick123

Beesknees6 said:


> Thanks... I just can’t help but feel like either I wasn’t notified right away when it passed or the ROFR Dept didn’t get it when I was told. 30 days to pass is practically unheard of



With how DVD is handling things lately, honestly, who knows?!?


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> With how DVD is handling things lately, honestly, who knows?!?


Very true.. maybe we’ll start to see a new pattern


----------



## eaglesrest

My agent has advised that they got waivers last week on those submitted up to 4/24, so to expect 4/27 imminently. I guess it might take longer if they plan on taking it.


----------



## Drewferin

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17



Congrats!!! I'm still amazed that you found a 52 point contract (Strange amount of points). Which broker had this listing? You also got a great price for a small contract.


----------



## Beesknees6

Drewferin said:


> Congrats!!! I'm still amazed that you found a 52 point contract (Strange amount of points). Which broker had this listing? You also got a great price for a small contract.


Fidelity... I thought so too even without 2018 points.  The small ones can go for so much higher


----------



## krw1243

disneyeveryyear said:


> I know there is nothing to do, but with the speed that was previously seen, I thought I would hear an approval within two weeks (based on my purchase price).  So now on day 19, with very little happening for the last two weeks, I have to learn to be patient.



I also had hoped I would hear quickly, between the price ($140pp) and the fact it's BCV and on our forum list it didn't look like  they've ROFRed BCV in a long time (theory that with the number of years left, they can't make it look like a deal at the direct prices?). But now I am 17 days since it's been sent in. Sigh.


----------



## kboo

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$145-$17595-120-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20-Seller pays CC- sent 4/25, passed 5/17
> 
> Woohoo! And now we are done buying until 2019! So excited to have many of our DVC resort “goals” checked off our list now. We need to add on next year to reach our final goals, but we are so much closer now.



Be careful... DH and I started talking specifically with a goal to buy in 2018 - we bought in 2017 (that turned out to be a "good" thing). Then we were going to buy 100-150 points at an EP resort (in late 2018) and that ended up being our VGF purchase. And we bought enough points at VGF to think that we were "done" (after our experience with BLT, wishing we had 25-50 more points). And now... well, I hope to have something substantive and formatted to add to this board in a few days. So I guess ... DVC resort "goals" seems to be a moving target for us. But I think we are really done now. Or is that done for now? 100 more points at BLT would get us into better range for a GV there... (and that's even with banking and borrowing).



Beesknees6 said:


> Thanks... now to tell the kids we’re not getting the pool .. lol


Take them to the water parks at WDW!


----------



## Beesknees6

kboo said:


> Be careful... DH and I started talking specifically with a goal to buy in 2018 - we bought in 2017 (that turned out to be a "good" thing). Then we were going to buy 100-150 points at an EP resort (in late 2018) and that ended up being our VGF purchase. And we bought enough points at VGF to think that we were "done" (after our experience with BLT, wishing we had 25-50 more points). And now... well, I hope to have something substantive and formatted to add to this board in a few days. So I guess ... DVC resort "goals" seems to be a moving target for us. But I think we are really done now. Or is that done for now? 100 more points at BLT would get us into better range for a GV there... (and that's even with banking and borrowing).
> 
> 
> Take them to the water parks at WDW!


One thing we haven’t done yet... I sorta get skeeved out by water parks...


----------



## Thumper729

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17



Finally some good news. Congrats- that is awesome- I love AKV.


----------



## Jerry5788

Spartan86 said:


> I’m certainly not saying you are wrong, but a cursory search on OCC shows Disney has recorded 53 direct sale deeds this month so far. Also a cursory search, over the same period they recorded 26 non-foreclosure buy backs. Naturally the average contract size of the buy backs was significantly larger than those the average sales for the record lists I looked at.



Yeah I was referring more towards comments I have heard is that when people call for direct availability there is waitlists for other resorts but SSR has tons of points for all the UYs. I remember one post said 1800pts and I think that was just for their UY


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Drewferin said:


> Congrats!!! I'm still amazed that you found a 52 point contract (Strange amount of points). Which broker had this listing? You also got a great price for a small contract.



I originally split an AKV purchase to 52 points and 48 points.  That was an April UY though!   

It was at the time DVC had not done a reallocation for years and years.  52 points was the exact number needed when using either banking or borrowing to get the studio stay I planned on.  48 points actually worked fine for a different stay.  I sold those contracts several years ago so somebody else now has 48 points and another 52 points.


----------



## JayBaileys

Disneylovinfamilyof6---$145-$17595-120-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20-Seller pays CC- sent 4/25, passed 5/17

Congrats, our contract is very similar only 100 points same price per point and it was sent 4/25 as well.  Our agent at Fidelity is out of the office all week, so who knows when we will hear anything.


----------



## TexasChick123

JayBaileys said:


> Disneylovinfamilyof6---$145-$17595-120-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20-Seller pays CC- sent 4/25, passed 5/17
> 
> Congrats, our contract is very similar only 100 points same price per point and it was sent 4/25 as well.  Our agent at Fidelity is out of the office all week, so who knows when we will hear anything.



You can call/email the title company if you want to know. Sometimes they get mad, but they’re charging exorbitant  rates, so they can get over it.


----------



## JayBaileys

Just spoke with Bonnie there said they haven't received any notification about ours yet.


----------



## kboo

. Sorry- wanted to delete my post


----------



## TexasChick123

JayBaileys said:


> Just spoke with Bonnie there said they haven't received any notification about ours yet.



There is no rhyme or reason to when they send it. As a PP said, they are all sent one email at a time. They can send one email to your broker at 8am for a contract that passed that was sent on 4/25. Another email may come in at 5pm the same day or 12pm the following day for one sent in to Disney on 4/25. It is an antiquated and tedious process for sure. As I stated before, I once got an email stating I passed ROFR on a Monday afternoon. The ROFR waiver was attached and was dated for that Friday before. Looking down the email thread, and sure enough, the notification email went to my broker maybe 5 min before she sent it to me. They need to hire more people to handle ROFR, but they won’t because they make no money off of the sale except the estoppel fee.


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> There is no rhyme or reason to when they send it. As a PP said, they are all sent one email at a time. They can send one email to your broker at 8am for a contract that passed that was sent on 4/25. Another email may come in at 5pm the same day or 12pm the following day for one sent in to Disney on 4/25. It is an antiquated and tedious process for sure. As I stated before, I once got an email stating I passed ROFR on a Monday afternoon. The ROFR waiver was attached and was dated for that Friday before. Looking down the email thread, and sure enough, the notification email went to my broker maybe 5 min before she sent it to me. They need to hire more people to handle ROFR, but they won’t because they make no money off of the sale except the estoppel fee.



And yet - last time I got an ROFR waiver, it was dated 12/24, on a Sunday. I guess Drunken Monkey was taking the next week off and clearing its desk?


----------



## kboo

kboo---$150-$15742-100-VGF-Aug-0/16, 124/17, 16/18, 100/19-124 pts expire 7.31- sent 5/17


----------



## Mumof4mice

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


Congratulations! So happy for you


----------



## Gilbert Loo

kboo said:


> kboo---$150-$15742-100-VGF-Aug-0/16, 124/17, 16/18, 100/19-124 pts expire 7.31- sent 5/17


Congrats!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17




I am glad your wait is finally over!  Also I am glad that the monkey seems to have sobered up today and is making some good decisions.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

TexasChick123 said:


> There is no rhyme or reason to when they send it. As a PP said, they are all sent one email at a time. They can send one email to your broker at 8am for a contract that passed that was sent on 4/25. Another email may come in at 5pm the same day or 12pm the following day for one sent in to Disney on 4/25. It is an antiquated and tedious process for sure. As I stated before, I once got an email stating I passed ROFR on a Monday afternoon. The ROFR waiver was attached and was dated for that Friday before. Looking down the email thread, and sure enough, the notification email went to my broker maybe 5 min before she sent it to me. They need to hire more people to handle ROFR, but they won’t because they make no money off of the sale except the estoppel fee.



In your case, I assume the drunken monkey passed on it late on Friday (after some heavy drinking,) and then had to wait until Monday for someone who could use the computer to come in to actually type the email.



kboo said:


> kboo---$150-$15742-100-VGF-Aug-0/16, 124/17, 16/18, 100/19-124 pts expire 7.31- sent 5/17



Good luck!


----------



## Beesknees6

disneyeveryyear said:


> I am glad your wait is finally over!  Also I am glad that the monkey seems to have sobered up today and is making some good decisions.


Thanks!


----------



## NewbieMom

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17



Congratulations! Finally an AKV passing.


----------



## Beesknees6

kboo said:


> kboo---$150-$15742-100-VGF-Aug-0/16, 124/17, 16/18, 100/19-124 pts expire 7.31- sent 5/17


Nice


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

We finally got one through!  Woo hoo!  Our AKV contract passed ROFR today!  YES!!!!!!  Of all the contracts we’ve tried to purchase, this was the ONLY one that ever matched our Poly UY, so we’re thrilled! 

I’m on team 4/27, so let’s hope there’s more good news on the way!

For reference that was 160pts $104pp Oct. UY.  Full points from 2018 forward.


----------



## Whositsgalore

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> We finally got one through!  Woo hoo!  Our AKV contract passed ROFR today!  YES!!!!!!  Of all the contracts we’ve tried to purchase, this was the ONLY one that ever matched our Poly UY, so we’re thrilled!
> 
> I’m on team 4/27, so let’s hope there’s more good news on the way!
> 
> For reference that was 160pts $104pp Oct. UY.  Full points from 2018 forward.




Yippie!!!! Good news is rolling in! Maybe things are picking up.


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> Nah - they just end up like @pangyal which is why this thread only gets updated every 3 weeks now that she has 11.5 months worth of points.


I'll have you know I haven't been since March and am not going again until end of June!


----------



## pangyal

DaveNan said:


> That's why she is my hero for 2 reasons!  All the great work on this board so we can be educated buyers and anyone who goes to WDW that often deserves all our admiration (as long as they are behind me in lines).


 



ScubaCat said:


> That's right! She threatened to quit but luckily decided to continue to work for the cause.



I have to confess, much of it is trying to see just how many points @TexasChick123 and @kboo can accrue over the next few months. 



iheartglaciers said:


> Haha I offered to take over but she wanted to keep going!


 You're on deck . 



ScubaCat said:


> She wishes she had BCV points.


*She* is actually staying at BCV again next month on BWV points so why would she need to buy into BCV again and pay that premium ?


----------



## pangyal

Oh, and by the way, the thread is updated! Sorry to all of the ones who lost to the drunken monkey.

And....Go #Team4/27!!!!!


----------



## kboo

pangyal said:


> I have to confess, much of it is trying to see just how many points @TexasChick123 and @kboo can accrue over the next few months.



@TexasChick123 is way ahead of me. Also just calculated how much I have spent on points in the last 12-14 months and ... let's just say that I need to rein this spending in a bit. 

Then again, I was messaging a friend (not on DIS) who has 1950 points and still claims they're not enough. "Worst" of all - they're inherited, qualified points. Yowzah. #dvcgoals



pangyal said:


> *She* is actually staying at BCV again next month on BWV points so why would she need to buy into BCV again and pay that premium ?



oh, burrrrrnnnn.


----------



## Drewferin

Here is an average of AKV Passed, Waiting and Taken. I'm now on the AKV fan club since my contract passed.


----------



## TexasChick123

kboo said:


> @TexasChick123 is way ahead of me. Also just calculated how much I have spent on points in the last 12-14 months and ... let's just say that I need to rein this spending in a bit.
> 
> Then again, I was messaging a friend (not on DIS) who has 1950 points and still claims they're not enough. "Worst" of all - they're inherited, qualified points. Yowzah. #dvcgoals
> 
> oh, burrrrrnnnn.



I'm painfully aware of how much I've spent on Disney points.


----------



## TexasChick123

pangyal said:


> I have to confess, much of it is trying to see just how many points @TexasChick123 and @kboo can accrue over the next few months.



Too many...if there is such a thing!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> We finally got one through!  Woo hoo!  Our AKV contract passed ROFR today!  YES!!!!!!  Of all the contracts we’ve tried to purchase, this was the ONLY one that ever matched our Poly UY, so we’re thrilled!
> 
> I’m on team 4/27, so let’s hope there’s more good news on the way!
> 
> For reference that was 160pts $104pp Oct. UY.  Full points from 2018 forward.


Congratulations from one member of team 4/27 to another.

Obviously this one was meant to be with your matching UY.

Hoping I hear soon too.  *Who was your broker?*



kboo said:


> Then again, I was messaging a friend (not on DIS) who has 1950 points and still claims they're not enough. "Worst" of all - they're inherited, qualified points. Yowzah. #dvcgoals



Amazing inheritance but ouch on those dues!



Drewferin said:


> Here is an average of AKV Passed, Waiting and Taken. I'm now on the AKV fan club since my contract passed.


I understand the columns are passed, waiting and taken, but what do the rows represent?  Specific months?


----------



## JayBaileys

jaybaileys---$145-$15813-100-VGF-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/25

Just got an email from Bonnie at Fidelity ours passed today!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

JayBaileys said:


> jaybaileys---$145-$15813-100-VGF-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/25
> 
> Just got an email from Bonnie at Fidelity ours passed today!


Congrats!

Apparently they are working on VGF and AKV today.  I am crossing my fingers for some SSR love.


----------



## Gryhndmom

TexasChick123 said:


> I'm painfully aware of how much I've spent on Disney points.



For us it was getting the cashiers checks to send with our last two resale buys and then...the maintenance fee bill that arrived in January!


----------



## JayBaileys

jaybaileys---$145-$15813-100-VGF-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/25, passed 5/17


----------



## Dan1

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> We finally got one through!  Woo hoo!  Our AKV contract passed ROFR today!  YES!!!!!!  Of all the contracts we’ve tried to purchase, this was the ONLY one that ever matched our Poly UY, so we’re thrilled!
> 
> I’m on team 4/27, so let’s hope there’s more good news on the way!
> 
> For reference that was 160pts $104pp Oct. UY.  Full points from 2018 forward.



Yippee!!

But I think that ours was then taken......but great for you all!

Sweet!!


----------



## kboo

disneyeveryyear said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Apparently they are working on VGF and AKV today.  I am crossing my fingers for some SSR love.


I have definitely gotten the sense that they work through contracts by resort. Which makes sense, that they can compare the different contracts to decide where they exercise rofr. My VGF was sent today, though,so I will settle in for a wait until VGF comes up again in the rotation.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


That really is a great deal!  Congratulations!


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

disneyeveryyear said:


> Congratulations from one member of team 4/27 to another.
> 
> Obviously this one was meant to be with your matching UY.
> 
> Hoping I hear soon too.  *Who was your broker?*
> 
> 
> Amazing inheritance but ouch on those dues!
> 
> 
> I understand the columns are passed, waiting and taken, but what do the rows represent?  Specific months?


Ours is with DVC Resale Market.


----------



## Cathy C

I'm new here, but have been following this thread like a hawk for weeks and wanted to share my good news!!! 
Can't believe they waited until DAY 30, and after all this time I can't believe we passed!  This is our first ever DVC contract too!!!

Cathy C---$108-$26225-235-BWV-Dec-2/17, 235/18, 235/19- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

I guess I need to make this "official" now:

OneLittleSpark2014---$104-$18276-160-AKV-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/27, passed 5/17


----------



## kboo

Hey! A bunch of great news!! And a great price on BWV!!!!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Hopefully more good news is in store for team 4/27!  Will be checking my email all day tomorrow.


----------



## Beesknees6

kboo said:


> I have definitely gotten the sense that they work through contracts by resort. Which makes sense, that they can compare the different contracts to decide where they exercise rofr. My VGF was sent today, though,so I will settle in for a wait until VGF comes up again in the rotation.


Good observation... never noticed that!


----------



## Beesknees6

Cathy C said:


> I'm new here, but have been following this thread like a hawk for weeks and wanted to share my good news!!!
> Can't believe they waited until DAY 30, and after all this time I can't believe we passed!  This is our first ever DVC contract too!!!
> 
> Cathy C---$108-$26225-235-BWV-Dec-2/17, 235/18, 235/19- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


Wow... me and you both!  I heard back today and passed... also submitted 4/17!  WHAT IS GOING ON IN THAT ROFR DEPT?!?


----------



## Cathy C

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... me and you both!  I heard back today and passed... also submitted 4/17!  WHAT IS GOING ON IN THAT ROFR DEPT?!?



Right?!  I saw yours earlier today and thought "No Way!  There's still hope"   
Crazy business I tell ya.


----------



## Beesknees6

Cathy C said:


> Right?!  I saw yours earlier today and thought "No Way!  There's still hope"
> Crazy business I tell ya.


That’s what I love about this board


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Mumof4mice said:


> Hopefully more good news is in store for team 4/27!  Will be checking my email all day tomorrow.



I literally jump each time my phone dings, and then it is just another junk email from someone trying to sell me something I don't need.  

All I need is DVC to pass on my contract!

Signed, an impatient member of team 4/27


----------



## Dan1

disneyeveryyear said:


> I literally jump each time my phone dings, and then it is just another junk email from someone trying to sell me something I don't need.
> 
> All I need is DVC to pass on my contract!
> 
> Signed, an impatient member of team 4/27




Come on Team 4/27!!

We can do this. 



Let’s add a little pixie dust, shall we!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> I'll have you know I haven't been since March and am not going again until end of June!



Only BCV (on BWV points) could help someone recover from a hiatus that long.  Good luck surviving the next few weeks!


----------



## eaglesrest

Congrats to everyone who has passed  from a member of Team 4/27. 

DVC Resale has published a list of Disney Waivers, 26 of them, and we aren't on the list  As this is day 21 and we had a low ball SSR contract ($89ppt), I'm guessing ours will be taken. Oh well always another one


----------



## Mumof4mice

It certainly seems that after 3 weeks the chance of passing reduces each day 

Funny that when my offer was accepted straight away without counter I wondered if I could have bargained harder. Now that it's looking likely I wouldn't get the contract it's become THE… BEST… EVER…


----------



## Dan1

eaglesrest said:


> Congrats to everyone who has passed  from a member of Team 4/27.
> 
> DVC Resale has published a list of Disney Waivers, 26 of them, and we aren't on the list  As this is day 21 and we had a low ball SSR contract ($89ppt), I'm guessing ours will be taken. Oh well always another one



We R not on that list either. That’s ok: saw two AKL OCT UY contracts that would be perfect for us ..... hopefully they will still be around when the mouse takes our current offer.


----------



## striker1064

Dan1 said:


> We R not on that list either. That’s ok: saw two AKL OCT UY contracts that would be perfect for us ..... hopefully they will still be around when the mouse takes our current offer.



Same for us. Also went through DVC Resale Market for our Poly contract, and in the time we've been waiting a great AKV contract with our UY popped up. Seems like most Poly passes, but just in case it doesn't I hope that AKV is still there.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> We R not on that list either. That’s ok: saw two AKL OCT UY contracts that would be perfect for us ..... hopefully they will still be around when the mouse takes our current offer.



I know there is an agent with a few contracts for SSR with my UY, but I can't take a chance and make an offer until I know what is happening with this ROFR.  My DH would have a cow if I bought more points than we discussed.


----------



## Thumper729

kboo said:


> I have definitely gotten the sense that they work through contracts by resort. Which makes sense, that they can compare the different contracts to decide where they exercise rofr. My VGF was sent today, though,so I will settle in for a wait until VGF comes up again in the rotation.


ohhh great observation- I never thought about that but it could make sense...why some pass quickly and others pass around 30 day mark- they are going in waves based on resort..... doesn't go with my previous thought of if you are past two weeks... then you are less likely to pass ROFR......

Congrats to everyone passing the last couple of days- that is so exciting.


----------



## Whositsgalore

It's Friday  Does anyone have any good ROFR news to share????


----------



## Dan1

Whositsgalore said:


> It's Friday  Does anyone have any good ROFR news to share????



Heard from broker (at my asking) that our contract has not been taken by the mouse ...... not waived either ...... so no news ....... no news is good news I guess for this member of the 4/27 club.


----------



## eaglesrest

I’m 99% certain mine is going to be taken. Agent confirmed 6 SSR passed from our submission date all lower points and higher price per point 

It’s irritating negotiating good deals for Disney, and they don’t even give you a thank you!! Just an extra 10 day wait.


----------



## NewYorkMom

NewbieMom said:


> Me too! AKV (5/7) and BLT (5/16).



about the same time as us  BLT (5/6) and AKV (5/13), What is your UY?


----------



## disneyeveryyear

eaglesrest said:


> I’m 99% certain mine is going to be taken. Agent confirmed 6 SSR passed from our submission date all lower points and higher price per point
> 
> It’s irritating negotiating good deals for Disney, and they don’t even give you a thank you!! Just an extra 10 day wait.



Did these pass today?  I see that you had the same date as I did 4/27.  Who is your agent?

Not that I am obsessing about my SSR contract


----------



## Mumof4mice

eaglesrest said:


> I’m 99% certain mine is going to be taken. Agent confirmed 6 SSR passed from our submission date all lower points and higher price per point
> 
> It’s irritating negotiating good deals for Disney, and they don’t even give you a thank you!! Just an extra 10 day wait.




Aptly said.  What ungrateful people they are!  

No news from my broker today.  Unfortunately I think no news is bad news in this case. Sigh.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> Aptly said. What ungrateful people they are!



I think they're super grateful.  To prove it, they allow you to drastically overpay for decent resorts with mostly average service, often-mediocre food, huge crowds, and stifling heat and humidity.  We should pay them extra up front just for the privilege of paying for these things.

Oh yeah, that's what we're actually doing isn't it?  See!  Aren't we lucky?!


----------



## Mumof4mice

ScubaCat said:


> I think they're super grateful.  To prove it, they allow you to drastically overpay for decent resorts with mostly average service, often-mediocre food, huge crowds, and stifling heat and humidity.  We should pay them extra up front just for the privilege of paying for these things.
> 
> Oh yeah, that's what we're actually doing isn't it?  See!  Aren't we lucky?!



Seriously every time I go to Costco I leave with a $500 trolley.  The DVC membership is going to "save" me money exactly how my Costco membership has.


----------



## Drewferin

Lol... Well I guess DVC was right for me since I belong to Costco and Sam's Club. Explain to me how I'm saving having 2x memberships? This way I can spend $500 at 2 different stores...


----------



## Drewferin

. .


----------



## DaveNan

Drewferin said:


> Lol... Well I guess DVC was right for me since I belong to Costco and Sam's Club. Explain to me how I'm saving having 2x memberships? This way I can spend $500 at 2 different stores...


Hey, I have memberships at both too.  I must be saving lots of money too.


----------



## Drewferin

DaveNan said:


> Hey, I have memberships at both too.  I must be saving lots of money too.



Costco has Jelly Bellys and better produce, while Sam's is better for most other things. Hoping both Sam's and Costco have Disney Gift Cards on sale for Black Friday so I can pay my 2019 annual fees that way.


----------



## eaglesrest

disneyeveryyear said:


> Did these pass today?  I see that you had the same date as I did 4/27.  Who is your agent?
> 
> Not that I am obsessing about my SSR contract


These passed on Thursday 05/17 and I'm using DVC Resale Market.

It sucks when they post congrats to the list of family members that get ROFR waivers and your names not on it. It's like applying for an exclusive club and being told no entry, your black-balled


----------



## Louis morrell

eaglesrest said:


> These passed on Thursday 05/17 and I'm using DVC Resale Market.
> 
> It sucks when they post congrats to the list of family members that get ROFR waivers and your names not on it. It's like applying for an exclusive club and being told no entry, your black-balled



Kinda like being s resale buyer ;-)


----------



## Whositsgalore

So some people from the 4/27 group have heard back and some haven’t? Geez, I was kind of hoping I could watch this thread and see about where they were based on dates.

Maybe I’m too sober to understand the drunken monkey. Shoot I can fix that


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Whositsgalore said:


> So some people from the 4/27 group have heard back and some haven’t? Geez, I was kind of hoping I could watch this thread and see about where they were based on dates.
> 
> Maybe I’m too sober to understand the drunken monkey. Shoot I can fix that



Yep, 4/27 here waiting to hear on SSR.  I was thinking we had something figured out about looking at resorts as a group, but apparently people heard this week about SSR, and I didn't, so who know.


----------



## Whositsgalore

disneyeveryyear said:


> Yep, 4/27 here waiting to hear on SSR.  I was thinking we had something figured out about looking at resorts as a group, but apparently people heard this week about SSR, and I didn't, so who know.



What’s your stats on the contract? I’m sure it’s in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Calculator

I'd agreed $95 on 235 points for SSR. Seller paying closing costs.

Think I've negotiated too far again and it'll be taken. 

Mine was sent about 4 days after the 27/4 club.

Suppose it has more chance than the $90 / 250 contract last month.

97 or 98 is probably the sweet spot at the moment


----------



## Whositsgalore

Calculator said:


> I'd agreed $95 on 235 points for SSR. Seller paying closing costs.
> 
> Think I've negotiated too far again and it'll be taken.
> 
> Mine was sent about 4 days after the 27/4 club.
> 
> Suppose it has more chance than the $90 / 250 contract last month.
> 
> 97 or 98 is probably the sweet spot at the moment



I will test that sweet spot soon hopefully. I have a contract out on SSR for $97.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Whositsgalore said:


> What’s your stats on the contract? I’m sure it’s in this thread somewhere.


disneyeveryyear---$100-$17493-160-SSR-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 4/27

I was honestly hoping that $100/pt made it a slam dunk and I would hear quickly.  I figured the difference between $97 and $100 was less than $500 and with the '17 points banked into '18, that was great because we want to take our kids DS24 and DD20 and DS's GF24 to VB in March, and with our current point situation those banked points were necessary.

However, here I sit on day 22 with 4/27 people hearing, and SSR people hearing and I am still waiting


----------



## Whositsgalore

disneyeveryyear said:


> disneyeveryyear---$100-$17493-160-SSR-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 4/27
> 
> I was honestly hoping that $100/pt made it a slam dunk and I would hear quickly.  I figured the difference between $97 and $100 was less than $500 and with the '17 points banked into '18, that was great because we want to take our kids DS24 and DD20 and DS's GF24 to VB in March, and with our current point situation those banked points were necessary.
> 
> However, here I sit on day 22 with 4/27 people hearing, and SSR people hearing and I am still waiting




I’m no expert, not even close but I think you’re okay at 100 pp. Do you know if Disney accepted your contract on 4/27 or it was sent to them on 4/27? Maybe that could be why it’s taking you a bit longer.


----------



## JV63

After losing 2 OKW contracts in a row to ROFR we were going to try a different resort but figured we'd give OKW one more shot. Perhaps 3 times a charm. Waiting for it to be sent to ROFR but it's 260 points at 90pp with 220 points available this year. Paying up a bit more than previous attempts so hopefully that will satisfy the ROFR gods.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

JV63 said:


> After losing 2 OKW contracts in a row to ROFR we were going to try a different resort but figured we'd give OKW one more shot. Perhaps 3 times a charm. Waiting for it to be sent to ROFR but it's 260 points at 90pp with 220 points available this year. Paying up a bit more than previous attempts so hopefully that will satisfy the ROFR gods.


I hope you are correct with 3 times a charm.  We are on our third try and our current attempt is similar to yours, 90 pp OKW but ours is 230 points with an Aug use year.  What is your use year?


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Whositsgalore said:


> I’m no expert, not even close but I think you’re okay at 100 pp. Do you know if Disney accepted your contract on 4/27 or it was sent to them on 4/27? Maybe that could be why it’s taking you a bit longer.


From your mouth to God's ears.
I reached out to my broker the other day and she said they should have put it into their system the day they received it.  That is all I know.


----------



## JV63

Reneedisnerd said:


> I hope you are correct with 3 times a charm.  We are on our third try and our current attempt is similar to yours, 90 pp OKW but ours is 230 points with an Aug use year.  What is your use year?



Good luck. Ours is April use year.


----------



## Mumof4mice

I have a new accepted offer!  Will post details once paperwork is completed and lodged.  

Still waiting for news of my 4/27 PVB.


----------



## Dan1

Mumof4mice said:


> I have a new accepted offer!  Will post details once paperwork is completed and lodged.
> 
> Still waiting for news of my 4/27 PVB.



Go Team 4/27! 

This is the week (maybe)


----------



## LawrenceFamily

Day 21 of our AKL contract tomorrow - looking ominous this....


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> Go Team 4/27!
> 
> This is the week (maybe)



I am beginning to think they are watching this thread and making those of us who are on pins and needles wait even longer.


----------



## krw1243

LawrenceFamily said:


> Day 21 of our AKL contract tomorrow - looking ominous this....



It'll also be day 21 of our BCV, which they don't seems to rofr much at all, so they just might not be to us yet.


----------



## TexasChick123

Tomorrow is day 21 for my BLT contract. I think they’re just taking longer to let people know. I’d be surprised if they took mine. Not saying it can’t happen, but it isn’t like I’m getting the deal of the century or anything.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Trying to convince the Hubs to purchase a small (50-75pts) contract at BWV but he doesn't seem that interested lol. I'm hoping to join this thread some day if the right contract catches my eye! Anyways, I've been looking at the post with what everyone has been paying and wanted to see if anyone knows what the direct price is for BWV currently?


----------



## DizneyLizzy

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Trying to convince the Hubs to purchase a small (50-75pts) contract at BWV but he doesn't seem that interested lol. I'm hoping to join this thread some day if the right contract catches my eye! Anyways, I've been looking at the post with what everyone has been paying and wanted to see if anyone knows what the direct price is for BWV currently?



$171 per point


----------



## DizneyLizzy

TexasChick123 said:


> Tomorrow is day 21 for my BLT contract. I think they’re just taking longer to let people know. I’d be surprised if they took mine. Not saying it can’t happen, but it isn’t like I’m getting the deal of the century or anything.



I agree with you. Tomorrow I am either on day 10 or 21. Ha. Broker claimed the clock started on 4/30 when everything was sent to Disney, but then emailed on 5/11 saying Disney alerted them in terms of starting the ROFR process. Good luck to you this week!


----------



## TexasChick123

DizneyLizzy said:


> I agree with you. Tomorrow I am either on day 10 or 21. Ha. Broker claimed the clock started on 4/30 when everything was sent to Disney, but then emailed on 5/11 saying Disney alerted them in terms of starting the ROFR process. Good luck to you this week!



Mine was sent in on 4/30 as well, so I may also be on Day 10. I never asked my broker this time when Disney emailed them that they started ROFR on it. Honestly, I’m not stressing about it. If they take mine at $135pp, then BLT is just too high for me right now...or maybe forever.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

TexasChick123 said:


> Mine was sent in on 4/30 as well, so I may also be on Day 10. I never asked my broker this time when Disney emailed them that they started ROFR on it. Honestly, I’m not stressing about it. If they take mine at $135pp, then BLT is just too high for me right now...or maybe forever.



I hear ya. This is my first time with the process and I just want to know when I can officially try again. So it’s not so much stressing, but impatient-ing. Maybe we’ll both hear this week.


----------



## TexasChick123

DizneyLizzy said:


> I hear ya. This is my first time with the process and I just want to know when I can officially try again. So it’s not so much stressing, but impatient-ing. Maybe we’ll both hear this week.



Funny thing is that I barely even knew ROFR existed when I bought my first contract.  I should’ve done more research... The agent mentioned ROFR to me, but I just thought it was a rubber stamp-type of thing. By the time I was buying my BLT contract, I was stressing big time and so mad when they took some of mine before the one I now own passed. This go around, I don’t really care. It’s a lot of money that I will happily keep if it doesn’t work out. However, I do already own points, so it’s less stressful now just because of that fact.


----------



## kboo

I am also not worried about whether my VGF contract passes ROFR; it's just that ... the 124 points that expire 7/31 are most likely going to be unusable/unrentable by the time they hit my account. Sigh. Then again, the price I negotiated did take that into account, so it's really not something I should be too upset about.


----------



## Mumof4mice

I would have thought my pvb contract was safe - in fact since the offer was accepted instantly without counter I wondered if I didn't bargain hard enough.  Not stressed exactly, there are plenty of other deals out there. Just impatient and annoyed at what I think is a transparent ploy to make resales less attractive to potential buyers.

Good luck All this week!


----------



## Whositsgalore

Mumof4mice said:


> I would have thought my pvb contract was safe - in fact since the offer was accepted instantly without counter I wondered if I didn't bargain hard enough.  Not stressed exactly, there are plenty of other deals out there. Just impatient and annoyed at what I think is a transparent ploy to make resales less attractive to potential buyers.
> 
> Good luck All this week!



Resale is definitely not as sexy as Direct and frankly it’s brutal but I have way more time than I do money (even though my nerves are shot). 

Meanwhile a friend of mine and her mom both bought points at AKV and BWV....passed ROFR in 4 days back in January & February. She doesn’t understand the struggle.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Whositsgalore said:


> Resale is definitely not as sexy as Direct and frankly it’s brutal but I have way more time than I do money (even though my nerves are shot).
> 
> Meanwhile a friend of mine and her mom both bought points at AKV and BWV....passed ROFR in 4 days back in January & February. She doesn’t understand the struggle.



Right?  The average wait time posted in the January ROFR thread was much shorter.  Put is this way, I'm willing to bet there are no bonus/incentives awarded for efficiency in the DVC ROFR department (If they haven't been outright given the "go slow" order)


----------



## Reneedisnerd

disneyeveryyear said:


> I am beginning to think they are watching this thread and making those of us who are on pins and needles wait even longer.


That is what I though the last go around.  I don’t know why but I am more relaxed this time around....of course I am only on day 10 right now. I imagine when I hit next week I will be a bit more impatient.


----------



## motherof5

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow... I’m in shock.. literally.. someone pick me up off the floor..
> 
> Beesknees6---$105-$6431-52-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 52/20-Buyer pays 2018 mf- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Dan1 said:


> Yippee!!
> 
> But I think that ours was then taken......but great for you all!
> 
> Sweet!!


Wow.  Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

Cathy C said:


> I'm new here, but have been following this thread like a hawk for weeks and wanted to share my good news!!!
> Can't believe they waited until DAY 30, and after all this time I can't believe we passed!  This is our first ever DVC contract too!!!
> 
> Cathy C---$108-$26225-235-BWV-Dec-2/17, 235/18, 235/19- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


Congratulations and welcome


----------



## motherof5

disneyeveryyear said:


> disneyeveryyear---$100-$17493-160-SSR-Jun-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 4/27
> 
> I was honestly hoping that $100/pt made it a slam dunk and I would hear quickly.  I figured the difference between $97 and $100 was less than $500 and with the '17 points banked into '18, that was great because we want to take our kids DS24 and DD20 and DS's GF24 to VB in March, and with our current point situation those banked points were necessary.
> 
> However, here I sit on day 22 with 4/27 people hearing, and SSR people hearing and I am still waiting


Any new yet?  Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Mumof4mice said:


> Right?  The average wait time posted in the January ROFR thread was much shorter.  Put is this way, I'm willing to bet there are no bonus/incentives awarded for efficiency in the DVC ROFR department (If they haven't been outright given the "go slow" order)



I'm wondering if ROFR has been instructed to slow down this month to frustrate resale buyers and try to get people to buy direct in time for the "special" they're running that ends "at the end of May." No matter the "special" they're running, it's not good enough to make up for the thousands of dollars we are saving by trying to buy resale. So it doesn't so much matter for us, but who knows for other people.


----------



## Whositsgalore

What boggles my mind the most is there is nothing on the internet about how or what the process is Disney uses to either take or pass on a contract.  It's so strange, like isn't there a DVD / ROFR department disgruntled employee anywhere that can "spill the beans" on their thought process.


----------



## icc2515

Whositsgalore said:


> What boggles my mind the most is there is nothing on the internet about how or what the process is Disney uses to either take or pass on a contract.  It's so strange, like isn't there a DVD / ROFR department disgruntled employee anywhere that can "spill the beans" on their thought process.



Pretty sure their memories are erased like in the movie Paycheck.


----------



## Dan1

DizneyLizzy said:


> I'm wondering if ROFR has been instructed to slow down this month to frustrate resale buyers and try to get people to buy direct in time for the "special" they're running that ends "at the end of May." No matter the "special" they're running, it's not good enough to make up for the thousands of dollars we are saving by trying to buy resale. So it doesn't so much matter for us, but who knows for other people.



What ‘specials ... at the end of May’?


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Just hit the two week mark. I’m really hoping everyone on the 4/27 train starts hearing this week, and that it’s all good news for everyone. I seriously wonder what on earth happened in the ROFR department. They were passing on contracts in no time at all, and now suddenly they want the full 30 days on everything.


----------



## Thumper729

thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21
Round 4 (1 attempt last year and 3rd attempt this year) Let's see if this one passes... went up a little in the price per point.. really only 320.00 more for points than my last contract Disney took... Last one was at 95.00 per point- this is at 97.00 per point... Pass it Disney...look right past it... you don't need this one...


----------



## disneyeveryyear

motherof5 said:


> Any new yet?  Sending pixie dust your way



No news yet.  I guess no news is good news at this point.  Still waiting.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Dan1 said:


> What ‘specials ... at the end of May’?



My guide kept reminding me that the buy now and get last year's points "for free" would be ending at the end of the month.  I think all that means is that if I were to buy direct, they would give a me a contract and a UY that gave me the 2018 points.


----------



## Dan1

DizneyLizzy said:


> My guide kept reminding me that the buy now and get last year's points "for free" would be ending at the end of the month.  I think all that means is that if I were to buy direct, they would give a me a contract and a UY that gave me the 2018 points.



Ah. We did receive that ourselves on a 75 pt BWV contract we purchased at the end of April but it was explained not that it was a special for the month of April but that it was because we bought a UY sufficiently in advance so the points had not yet passed the banking window.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dan1 said:


> What ‘specials ... at the end of May’?



DVCnews keeps info on what the specials are at any point in time.  So, DVD raises the base price $6/point in late Jan and changes the "incentives".  DVD then makes a big deal about the discounts especially prior to the end of one promotion.  But there will be another at some time - probably starting June 1st.  If it's more or if it's less will depend on how they feel sales are going.   I have the info from the previous incentives somewhere but think it wasn't too different than what was offered this time around.

Here is what DVCnews.com listed that is ending May 30, 2018:


*"No Frills In Latest Direct Purchase Incentive*
Written By Tim Krasniewski. February 02 2018 Posted In Financial News

*Disney Vacation Club* is keeping things simple in its latest round of purchase incentives.  No gift cards, no free annual passes, no Disney cruises--just a few dollars off the list price of each point purchased.





Since the incentives were last refreshed in October 2017, two noteworthy things have happened:  DVC raised the cost per point and _Disney's Polynesian Villas & Bungalows_ has exited active sales.

Despite having only two properties to market--_Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas_ and _Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge_--DVC incentives are rather modest, offering a Developer Credit based upon the number of points purchased.  The credit starts at $750 and rises to a hefty $25,000 for buyers willing to invest in at least 1,000 DVC points.

As of January 17, the base price for _Aulani_ and _Copper Creek_ is $182 per point, up from $176 per point.  Here are some of the cost reductions available to new members by resort:

*New Buyer*
*Aulani and Copper Creek*
_150 points:  Buyer receives $1,000 Developer Credit 
175 points:  $2,500 Developer Credit
250 points:  $5,000 Developer Credit
300 points:  $6,500 Developer Credit
1,000 points:  $25,000 Developer Credit_

Incentives are similar for existing DVC owners wishing to add to their membership. However incentives begin at just 125 points, a lower threshold than is offered to new buyers.

*Current Members Adding-On*
*Aulani and Copper Creek*
_125 points:  Buyer receives $750 Developer Credit 
175 points:  $3,000 Developer Credit
250 points:  $5,000 Developer Credit
300 points:  $6,500 Developer Credit
1,000 points:  $25,000 Developer Credit"_


----------



## striker1064

DizneyLizzy said:


> I'm wondering if ROFR has been instructed to slow down this month to frustrate resale buyers and try to get people to buy direct in time for the "special" they're running that ends "at the end of May." No matter the "special" they're running, it's not good enough to make up for the thousands of dollars we are saving by trying to buy resale. So it doesn't so much matter for us, but who knows for other people.



Well, I mean, if that's really the case, they're going to have to start making decisions here soon. We are considering CCV, but only if we don't get PVB currently in ROFR. If we don't hear back before the incentives expire, and the new incentives are worse, we would be much less inclined to get CCV.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

striker1064 said:


> Well, I mean, if that's really the case, they're going to have to start making decisions here soon. We are considering CCV, but only if we don't get PVB currently in ROFR. If we don't hear back before the incentives expire, and the new incentives are worse, we would be much less inclined to get CCV.



That process won't work on me.  I bought my initial and 2 add ons direct from DVC, but I won't buy another 150 pts. from them, not at this price point.  If this one gets taken, I will just keep looking resale.


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc---$87-$19433-220-OKW-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20-seller pays 1/2 closing costs- sent 5/21

Third time's the charm?


----------



## Thumper729

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$87-$19433-220-OKW-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20-seller pays 1/2 closing costs- sent 5/21
> 
> Third time's the charm?



Good Luck- Me too- #3rdtime5/21crew


----------



## JV63

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$87-$19433-220-OKW-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20-seller pays 1/2 closing costs- sent 5/21
> 
> Third time's the charm?



Good luck. 3rd time hopeful here too. Hasn't been sent to ROFR yet however.


----------



## motherof5

disneyeveryyear said:


> No news yet.  I guess no news is good news at this point.  Still waiting.


Hopeful good news soon.  Sending pixie dust.  Keep us updated.


----------



## motherof5

JV63 said:


> Good luck. 3rd time hopeful here too. Hasn't been sent to ROFR yet however.


That seems to be going rate for OKW so hoping it passes for you with a short wait.


----------



## DisHeels

DisHeels---$114-$24927-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 286/18, 200/19- sent 5/21

This is our first time buying. <breaths into paper bag>


----------



## Samucy

No surprise; but they sure made us wait long enough

Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9, taken 5/21


----------



## JoEss

Here's one for the record books!  Ten days ago, I put an offer in on a PVB listing, December use year and it was accepted.  Within two hours, the contract was signed by us and the seller.  Off it went to ROFR.  The Big Wait...  Today I get a call from the agent, she tells me she's sorry, but the seller thought she had a December use year, but it was actually September!!! As we are already December use year members, I had to let it go.  It was a nice contract too, 67 banked points.  Oh well, back to the hunt!


----------



## Dan1

Samucy said:


> No surprise; but they sure made us wait long enough
> 
> Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9, taken 5/21


So they kept you waiting more than the 30 days? How is that possible? 

If they don’t reply within the 30 days then isn’t the waiver implied?


----------



## TexasChick123

Samucy said:


> No surprise; but they sure made us wait long enough
> 
> Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9, taken 5/21



Wow!  That is an incredibly long time.  Ugh!  DVD, get your act together!  Sorry they took it after all this time.



JoEss said:


> Here's one for the record books!  Ten days ago, I put an offer in on a PVB listing, December use year and it was accepted.  Within two hours, the contract was signed by us and the seller.  Off it went to ROFR.  The Big Wait...  Today I get a call from the agent, she tells me she's sorry, but the seller thought she had a December use year, but it was actually September!!! As we are already December use year members, I had to let it go.  It was a nice contract too, 67 banked points.  Oh well, back to the hunt!



That's crazy!  That stinks.  I juggle two UY's now and will have 3 if this BWV passes.  I like different UY's for different resorts.  However, I don't plan on having different UY's for the same resort.  Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## JETSDAD

Dan1 said:


> So they kept you waiting more than the 30 days? How is that possible?
> 
> If they don’t reply within the 30 days then isn’t the waiver implied?


30 days isn't the max time Disney has....it's the minimum time you have to give them.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Samucy said:


> No surprise; but they sure made us wait long enough
> 
> Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9, taken 5/21



Did your broker submit later than 4/9? In a normal real estate transaction the party with ROFR doesn't get extra time by claiming: yes we received it on …… date but didn't have time to start looking at it until 2 weeks later. So the clock starts 2 weeks later.

Sorry you had to wait so long!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JoEss said:


> Here's one for the record books!  Ten days ago, I put an offer in on a PVB listing, December use year and it was accepted.  Within two hours, the contract was signed by us and the seller.  Off it went to ROFR.  The Big Wait...  Today I get a call from the agent, she tells me she's sorry, but the seller thought she had a December use year, but it was actually September!!! As we are already December use year members, I had to let it go.  It was a nice contract too, 67 banked points.  Oh well, back to the hunt!



Yikes!  Might be a good thing they are selling.  Not so good for you though that they didn't know what they owned.   



Mumof4mice said:


> Did your broker submit later than 4/9? In a normal real estate transaction the party with ROFR doesn't get extra time by claiming: yes we received it on …… date but didn't have time to start looking at it until 2 weeks later. So the clock starts 2 weeks later.
> 
> Sorry you had to wait so long!



DVC isn't under any time limit like that.  It's actually that you have to give them at least 30 days from closing.  In general though they are pretty good about replying in 30 days or less but they aren't outside of any time limit if they take longer.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Samucy said:


> No surprise; but they sure made us wait long enough
> 
> Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9, taken 5/21



OMG - 42 days?  I think that is the longest I have seen.



JoEss said:


> Here's one for the record books!  Ten days ago, I put an offer in on a PVB listing, December use year and it was accepted.  Within two hours, the contract was signed by us and the seller.  Off it went to ROFR.  The Big Wait...  Today I get a call from the agent, she tells me she's sorry, but the seller thought she had a December use year, but it was actually September!!! As we are already December use year members, I had to let it go.  It was a nice contract too, 67 banked points.  Oh well, back to the hunt!



I am so sorry.  How disappointing for you.


----------



## Matty B13

JoEss said:


> Here's one for the record books!  Ten days ago, I put an offer in on a PVB listing, December use year and it was accepted.  Within two hours, the contract was signed by us and the seller.  Off it went to ROFR.  The Big Wait...  Today I get a call from the agent, she tells me she's sorry, but the seller thought she had a December use year, but it was actually September!!! As we are already December use year members, I had to let it go.  It was a nice contract too, 67 banked points.  Oh well, back to the hunt!



Had sorta the same thing happen, but it was the listing agents website that had the wrong UY listed.  Made an offer, and the seller countered with a price we could live with.  Got the contract by email and the UY was different from what was posted, so we didn’t sign and started looking else where.  We weren’t to happy with the agent, who never even apologized for their error.  I could only imagine the earful they got from the seller for such a silly mistake.


----------



## Samucy

It was sent on 4/9 and Disney notified on 4/12 of receipt.


----------



## JoEss

Matty B13 said:


> Had sorta the same thing happen, but it was the listing agents website that had the wrong UY listed.  Made an offer, and the seller countered with a price we could live with.  Got the contract by email and the UY was different from what was posted, so we didn’t sign and started looking else where.  We weren’t to happy with the agent, who never even apologized for their error.  I could only imagine the earful they got from the seller for such a silly mistake.



Yeah, the contract had December UY.  It was the title company that caught it.  Mistakes happen.


----------



## Mumof4mice

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yikes!  Might be a good thing they are selling.  Not so good for you though that they didn't know what they owned.
> 
> 
> 
> DVC isn't under any time limit like that.  It's actually that you have to give them at least 30 days from closing.  In general though they are pretty good about replying in 30 days or less but they aren't outside of any time limit if they take longer.



Surely there is an upper limit?


----------



## DaveNan

Samucy said:


> It was sent on 4/9 and Disney notified on 4/12 of receipt.


When it actually transfers to Disney on the recorders site,you  can search by transferee, I would be curious when Disney signed there rofr.  I had one pass last year and the actual document shows Disney letting it go 10 days before my agent let me know.   At this point it doesn’t matter for you but I am not always convinced it is Disney being slow on the front or the back end of rofr.


----------



## Dan1

JETSDAD said:


> 30 days isn't the max time Disney has....it's the minimum time you have to give them.


Still trying to figure this out. 
If 30 days is ‘the minimum time you have to give them’, what does that mean ...... ‘to give them’?

What recourse does the buyer have if Disney has not decided in 30 days ..... can the buyer withdraw the offer?

If not, then what does the 30 days really mean?? Sounds like it means absolutely nothing. 

Thanks; I find this very confusing ....thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## ScubaCat

JETSDAD said:


> 30 days isn't the max time Disney has....it's the minimum time you have to give them.



It's also the minimum time before this topic comes up again.   I guess somebody should start a FAQ one of these days. Somebody.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> Surely there is an upper limit?



They have until the closing date.


----------



## ScubaCat

Dan1 said:


> Still trying to figure this out.
> If 30 days is ‘the minimum time you have to give them’, what does that mean ...... ‘to give them’?
> 
> What recourse does the buyer have if Disney has not decided in 30 days ..... can the buyer withdraw the offer?
> 
> If not, then what does the 30 days really mean?? Sounds like it means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Thanks; I find this very confusing ....thanks for the enlightenment.



You have to specify a closing date on the contract that is at least 30 days from when it is submitted to the ROFR department. Then, DVD has until the closing date to exercise ROFR if they so choose.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> Still trying to figure this out.
> If 30 days is ‘the minimum time you have to give them’, what does that mean ...... ‘to give them’?
> 
> What recourse does the buyer have if Disney has not decided in 30 days ..... can the buyer withdraw the offer?
> 
> If not, then what does the 30 days really mean?? Sounds like it means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Thanks; I find this very confusing ....thanks for the enlightenment.


The closing date must be at least 30 days from the day it is submitted for ROFR.  Technically DVC has up until the day of (or day before) closing to make their decision.

Apparently ScubaCat and I were answering at the same time.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Cut and paste from official DVC Standard Information:

While you are not prohibited from selling your Ownership Interest, you are only permitted to sell your entire Ownership Interest in a single transaction. In addition, you must first provide DVD the right (for a 30 day period) to purchase your Ownership Interest on the same terms and conditions as those which are offered to you by a prospective third-party purchaser in the event you receive an offer which you find acceptable. This right of first refusal in favor of DVD is set forth in the Declaration for your Home Resort and in your Purchase Agreement. In addition, depending upon your Home Resort, there may be additional requirements that you must satisfy before selling your Ownership Interest. Please refer to the governing documents for your Home Resort for more details. If you have elected to finance the purchase of your Ownership Interest with DVD, the sale, transfer or further encumbrance of your Ownership Interest will be subject to the “due on sale or encumbrance” provisions of your mortgage or deed of trust with DVD. This means that, upon a sale or the transfer of all of your Ownership Interest or upon any attempt by you to subject your Ownership Interest to a lien or mortgage other than the purchase money mortgage or deed of trust in favor of DVD, the entire loan amount which you owe to DVD and which is the subject of your mortgage or deed of trust with DVD, at DVD’s option, shall become due and payable in full. As stated above, since DVD will continue to sell Ownership Interests at each DVC Resort for its own account, DVD will also be in competition with you if you elect to resell your Ownership Interest. Neither DVD nor any of The TWDC Companies is under any obligation to assist you in connection with the sale of your Ownership Interest or with financing in the event of such sale.

This reads to me like after 30 days seller is free to proceed with closing.  Any lawyers/real estate professionals on the board care to comment?

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g..._Information_form_for_timeshare_contracts.pdf


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> This reads to me like after 30 days seller is free to proceed with closing. Any lawyers/real estate professionals on the board care to comment?



Here's the actual text (I added the blue ):


"... *Owners* or Cotenants desiring to sell their Unit or Ownership Interest *must notify DVD in writing no less than thirty (30) days in advance of the proposed closing date* of their intent to sell and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects. On receipt of such written notice, *DVD may determine prior to the proposed closing date whether to exercise its right of first refusal* set forth in this Article 13. If DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD must notify the Owner or Cotenant in writing of such election, and the purchase by DVD must be closed on or before the proposed closing date. If DVD fails to notify the Owner or Cotenant of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed closing date, then the Owner or Cotenant may proceed to close on the transaction with such bona fide third party."


----------



## Mumof4mice

disneyeveryyear said:


> The closing date must be at least 30 days from the day it is submitted for ROFR.  Technically DVC has up until the day of (or day before) closing to make their decision.
> 
> Apparently ScubaCat and I were answering at the same time.




So we should be on the phone with the broker right on Day 30 to close immediately?


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> So we should be on the phone with the broker right on Day 30 to close immediately?



If that's the closing date on the contract you signed, yes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Mumof4mice said:


> So we should be on the phone with the broker right on Day 30 to close immediately?



The contracts all have closing dates in them and I'd be very surprised if you ever got a broker to put in closing just 30 days out.


----------



## ScubaCat

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The contracts all have closing dates in them and I'd be very surprised if you ever got a broker to put in closing just 30 days out.



Right because half the time there are all sorts of delays with people not returning paperwork, final points verification, etc.


----------



## Mumof4mice

On a separate note... I'm freaking out a little after signing on the dotted line on my second contract.

We are wondering if we should have waited longer for a contract of right size (200) to pop up.  As it is we are paying the "small contract premium" that we don't need, and paying closing cost that would be similar to a larger contract.  Trying to remind ourselves that paying full asking price still beats buying direct from Disney.  It's a subsidised Aulani at $126pp.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Mumof4mice said:


> On a separate note... I'm freaking out a little after signing on the dotted line on my second contract.
> 
> We are wondering if we should have waited longer for a contract of right size (200) to pop up.  As it is we are paying the "small contract premium" that we don't need, and paying closing cost that would be similar to a larger contract.  Trying to remind ourselves that paying full asking price still beats buying direct from Disney.  It's a subsidised Aulani at $126pp, June Use Year, 100/18, 100/19.


What is the current asking price of Aulani to buy it direct?

It is nice to get a subsidized Aulani contract.  From what I understand they are difficult to find.


----------



## Mumof4mice

disneyeveryyear said:


> What is the current asking price of Aulani to buy it direct?
> 
> It is nice to get a subsidized Aulani contract.  From what I understand they are difficult to find.



Not as rare as unicorns, but maybe like white rhinoceroses?  Still kicking ourselves that we visited Disneyland A LOT in the past 3 years but never looked into DVC.  Both direct and resale pricing have risen sharply in the last 12 months!

Aulani Direct is $182pp.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Mumof4mice said:


> Not as rare as unicorns, but maybe like white rhinoceroses?  Still kicking ourselves that we visited Disneyland A LOT in the past 3 years but never looked into DVC.  Both direct and resale pricing have risen sharply in the last 12 months!
> 
> Aulani Direct is $182pp.



$56/point savings is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## motherof5

Samucy said:


> No surprise; but they sure made us wait long enough
> 
> Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9, taken 5/21


So sorry to hear.  They took their time telling you


----------



## motherof5

I have been looking at the prices all month.  Any thoughts on why Saratoga is selling for more than it ever has?  Doesn't seem like it is such a great deal anymore.  Before agents used to say to buy Saratoga for the value if you didn't care what home resort you had.


----------



## JV63

motherof5 said:


> I have been looking at the prices all month.  Any thoughts on why Saratoga is selling for more than it ever has?  Doesn't seem like it is such a great deal anymore.  Before agents used to say to buy Saratoga for the value if you didn't care what home resort you had.



It seems everything is going up since the beginning of the year. DVC Resale Market put out this chart just from the sales that they made, and did pass ROFR, and it seems average prices are on the rise from say late last year. So get what you can as soon as you can I would say.


----------



## JoEss

Has anyone used Vacatia?


----------



## TexasChick123

JoEss said:


> Has anyone used Vacatia?



I used them last year for my BLT purchase. No issues to report. Everything loved along nicely.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

JoEss said:


> Has anyone used Vacatia?



Concur with @TexasChick123. I'm in closing with them right now. I don't think they're as big as some of the other brokers, but have always been very responsive. I'm not quite sure where they're based but I put in an offer at 8:30pm Pacific Time on their website. The agent (Laruen) wrote me back within 10 minutes to thank me and let me know she'd be in touch.


----------



## JoEss

TexasChick123 said:


> I used them last year for my BLT purchase. No issues to report. Everything loved along nicely.





Bruin_mouse said:


> Concur with @TexasChick123[/USER
> 
> Thanks, good to know!


----------



## Dan1

Thanks to all who helped wrap my head around this whole 30 day ROFR thing. It helped a lot. 

Much appreciated. 

And, no, this 4/27 club member still had not heard anything about its AKL resale contract.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bruin_mouse said:


> Concur with @TexasChick123. I'm in closing with them right now. I don't think they're as big as some of the other brokers, but have always been very responsive. I'm not quite sure where they're based but I put in an offer at 8:30pm Pacific Time on their website. The agent (Laruen) wrote me back within 10 minutes to thank me and let me know she'd be in touch.



The ones that handle DVC are based out of Orlando even though Vacatia is based out of CA. I asked last year.


----------



## Whositsgalore

I read on another thread the DVC president was leaving DVC for another position.  Wonder if this has anything in the world to do with slooooooooow ROFR, slow points being transferred etc...?


----------



## Jerry5788

I submitted two contracts to Disney ROFR on 5/11 - just got notification today that Disney received them and 30 days starts now. What a buzz kill!

Interesting thing is the broker said "something has changed and it is taking longer to start the process".


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> I submitted two contracts to Disney ROFR on 5/11 - just got notification today that Disney received them and 30 days starts now. What a buzz kill!
> 
> Interesting thing is the broker said something has changed and it is taking longer to start the process.


Interesting, who is your broker?


----------



## Jerry5788

Reneedisnerd said:


> Interesting, who is your broker?



DVCSales - interesting part is only one of the contracts disney has accepted receipt for - both were submitted on the same day


----------



## Whositsgalore

Jerry5788 said:


> DVCSales - interesting part is only one of the contracts disney has accepted receipt for - both were submitted on the same day



Same here, DVC Sales. Contract sent to Disney on 5/3 got an email saying they were starting the ROFR process on 5/14  Felt like I was kicked in the stomach.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Whositsgalore said:


> Same here, DVC Sales. Contract sent to Disney on 5/3 got an email saying they were starting the ROFR process on 5/14  Felt like I was kicked in the stomach.



Me too. Contract sent on 4/30. ROFR process started on 5/11.  Ugh!


----------



## Bing Showei

Reneedisnerd said:


> Interesting, who is your broker?


The question should be "who is your title company?" Timing issues outside of Disney will more likely come from the title company than your broker.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Bing Showei said:


> The question should be "who is your title company?" Timing issues outside of Disney will more likely come from the title company than your broker.



Mine is First American Title.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> DVCSales - interesting part is only one of the contracts disney has accepted receipt for - both were submitted on the same day


Mine was sent on the same day but I have a different broker.  Hmmm, wonder if this really changes anything or if it has always been this way?  I guess I will start to worry about it in a week or so.  
It does seem like things are really just trickling in with pass/taken notices.


----------



## Jerry5788

Bing Showei said:


> The question should be "who is your title company?" Timing issues outside of Disney will more likely come from the title company than your broker.



Jeffrey Sweet - I guess the one that was very quick was Mason Title


----------



## Lola_Stark42

So, not to add to the confusion of closing date and ROFR, but I have a question. My contract says it shall be closed on or before 6/29/2018. It was sent to ROFR on 5/7. Does that mean Disney can take up until the closing date to decide on ROFR??


----------



## Jerry5788

Lola_Stark42 said:


> So, not to add to the confusion of closing date and ROFR, but I have a question. My contract says it shall be closed on or before 6/29/2018. It was sent to ROFR on 5/7. Does that mean Disney can take up until the closing date to decide on ROFR??



I believe yes they technically can but usually lets you know if they waive or take within the 30 days


----------



## motherof5

JV63 said:


> It seems everything is going up since the beginning of the year. DVC Resale Market put out this chart just from the sales that they made, and did pass ROFR, and it seems average prices are on the rise from say late last year. So get what you can as soon as you can I would say.
> 
> View attachment 324059


I agree.  I bought AKL 2 mo ago for $100pp and OKW for $72 (but no points until 2019)  I think I did really well after seeing this chart


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> I submitted two contracts to Disney ROFR on 5/11 - just got notification today that Disney received them and 30 days starts now. What a buzz kill!
> 
> Interesting thing is the broker said "something has changed and it is taking longer to start the process".


That's awful!


----------



## Mumof4mice

JoEss said:


> Has anyone used Vacatia?



Yes, they've been great so far.


----------



## Mumof4mice

They're sold out of almost everything though! All the listings are pending.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I waited until it was a done deal to post, I didn't want to jinx myself since I have been looking for so long!  

MsMinnie---$117 - $19,188.85 - 150 - BWV - Dec - 87/2017, 150/2018, 150/2019; sent 4/17 passed on 5/3/18.  I just got word that the deed is recorded and being sent to DVC to have the points transferred to my account which should take 7-14 days.  I used Buy and Sell DVC, worked with Bee.  Bee was very helpful and quick to respond to any questions I had.  I would recommend her and if I'm ever in the market again I would definitely use her again.


----------



## ScubaCat

Ms.Minnie said:


> I waited until it was a done deal to post, I didn't want to jinx myself since I have been looking for so long!
> 
> MsMinnie---$117 - $19,188.85 - 150 - BWV - Dec - 87/2017, 150/2018, 150/2019; sent 4/17 passed on 5/3/18.  I just got word that the deed is recorded and being sent to DVC to have the points transferred to my account which should take 7-14 days.  I used Buy and Sell DVC, worked with Bee.  Bee was very helpful and quick to respond to any questions I had.  I would recommend her and if I'm ever in the market again I would definitely use her again.



Congrats!  Could you click the link in post #1 to reformat that so it can go on the list?


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

For those of you with experience in this, did you receive notification when the deed was officially recorded and the points were transferred into your account?  Did you have to call DVC to find out?  I'm looking at booking at the 11 month mark for May 2019 so I'm curious what all I need to do next.  Thanks!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> For those of you with experience in this, did you receive notification when the deed was officially recorded and the points were transferred into your account? Did you have to call DVC to find out? I'm looking at booking at the 11 month mark for May 2019 so I'm curious what all I need to do next. Thanks!



Assuming this is your first contract, the by the book way is to wait for a letter with your membership number. You can then call Member Services to setup your online account and can start making reservations. A lot of users on here though have reported success calling MS 5-10 days after their deeds were recorded and getting their accounts setup, but some haven't even after multiple tries. It seems like it really depends who answers the phone.


----------



## ahen

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> For those of you with experience in this, did you receive notification when the deed was officially recorded and the points were transferred into your account?  Did you have to call DVC to find out?  I'm looking at booking at the 11 month mark for May 2019 so I'm curious what all I need to do next.  Thanks!


Truthfully I stalked the OC site and knew way before anyone notified me of anything. My points were in my account about a week after deed was recorded, think that I heard from the broker when they had been there about 3 weeks. I wasn't getting any points till 2019 and really didn't have a plan for them so I wasn't sweating that conrract too much.


----------



## The Jackal

motherof5 said:


> I have been looking at the prices all month.  Any thoughts on why Saratoga is selling for more than it ever has?  Doesn't seem like it is such a great deal anymore.  Before agents used to say to buy Saratoga for the value if you didn't care what home resort you had.



If you do the math for how much you are paying for the points and yearly maintenance fees, SSR will most likely still be the best value.  All the resort prices for some reason keep going up.


----------



## TexasChick123

I wish I had a September UY at BLT. New listing for $130pp with 160 banked points into 2017, 320 points for 2018, and 160pts for 2019. Such a good deal!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Sorry for the error.   Hopefully this is now the correct format.

MsMinnie---$117-$19,188.85-150-BWV-Dec-87/17, 150/18, 150/19-sent 4/17, passed 5/3

Deed recorded 5/22/18


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> I wish I had a September UY at BLT. New listing for $130pp with 160 banked points into 2017, 320 points for 2018, and 160pts for 2019. Such a good deal!



BUY IT, BUY IT, BUY IT!!!!!!


----------



## 1savvygal

TexasChick123 said:


> I wish I had a September UY at BLT. New listing for $130pp with 160 banked points into 2017, 320 points for 2018, and 160pts for 2019. Such a good deal!


It is! I would’ve totally jump on that if I wasn’t patiently waiting for ROFR.


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> BUY IT, BUY IT, BUY IT!!!!!!



I have a June UY.  It wouldn't work for me.  I am already waiting on ROFR for an add-on to June.  If it goes through, then I will have 350 BLT points.  That's plenty!


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> I have a June UY.  It wouldn't work for me.  I am already waiting on ROFR for an add-on to June.  If it goes through, then I will have 350 BLT points.  That's plenty!



We want BLT but the current price per point is a little out of our budget right now.  We plan to purchase another contract sometime between December - February maybe we can catch a BLT contract that fits our budget a bit more.


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> I wish I had a September UY at BLT. New listing for $130pp with 160 banked points into 2017, 320 points for 2018, and 160pts for 2019. Such a good deal!



So tempting... Sep Use Years works for us if DVC takes my Poly contract 

Still waiting waiting waiting.  Has anyone from Team 4/27 gotten any news?


----------



## beourguest2009

TexasChick123 said:


> I wish I had a September UY at BLT. New listing for $130pp with 160 banked points into 2017, 320 points for 2018, and 160pts for 2019. Such a good deal!



Can I ask what site that is posted on?  Don't see it on any of the ones I stalk...Thanks!


----------



## TexasChick123

Mumof4mice said:


> So tempting... Sep Use Years works for us if DVC takes my Poly contract
> 
> Still waiting waiting waiting.  Has anyone from Team 4/27 gotten any news?



I don't know about the remaining members of Team 4/27, but I submitted on 4/30, and I haven't heard a thing.  I haven't seen anyone with a submission date past 4/27 hear anything.  It's funny because we are so busy with the end-of-the-school-year stuff that I am pretty distracted.  Where I used to think every day at 2 weeks and onward would be "the day" I would hear back, now my expectations are lowered to "it'll happen when they get around to it".  Disney has made an already long resale process even longer in a very thinly veiled attempt to push people towards direct.  It won't work on me as I would just as soon keep the points I already own and be happy with those.  



DizneyLizzy said:


> Me too. Contract sent on 4/30. ROFR process started on 5/11.  Ugh!


My agent just let me told me that Disney started ROFR on 5/10.  I was talking to him about something unrelated, and he looked it up on his own.  Not a total shock with what I've been seeing.



beourguest2009 said:


> Can I ask what site that is posted on?  Don't see it on any of the ones I stalk...Thanks!


Fidelity Resales.  I'm sure it is already gone.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Mumof4mice said:


> So tempting... Sep Use Years works for us if DVC takes my Poly contract
> 
> Still waiting waiting waiting.  Has anyone from Team 4/27 gotten any news?



4/27 here and no news yet.

It seems that nobody is hearing this week either.  It is getting quite frustrating.


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> I wish I had a September UY at BLT. New listing for $130pp with 160 banked points into 2017, 320 points for 2018, and 160pts for 2019. Such a good deal!



Was gone as soon as was listed  Womp womp


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> Was gone as soon as was listed  Womp womp



Not a shock there.  I wonder if this one will tempt Disney to buy it back.  It isn't a great deal if you look at price per point in a vacuum.  However, taking into account all the extra points, it's a great deal.  I have often wondered if Disney prices out those extra points in a less than favorable way because they seem to let the higher ppp ones with more points on them go.  Maybe it just has to do with their business model on exercising ROFR.  I don't know.  Random ponderings for a Wednesday morning.


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> Not a shock there.  I wonder if this one will tempt Disney to buy it back.  It isn't a great deal if you look at price per point in a vacuum.  However, taking into account all the extra points, it's a great deal.  I have often wondered if Disney prices out those extra points in a less than favorable way because they seem to let the higher ppp ones with more points on them go.  Maybe it just has to do with their business model on exercising ROFR.  I don't know.  Random ponderings for a Wednesday morning.



Yeah the 2016 banked points will expire shortly after closing (45days to use). I think it has a better shot then the $120 loaded contract saw l recently on here


----------



## Dan1

disneyeveryyear said:


> 4/27 here and no news yet.
> 
> It seems that nobody is hearing this week either.  It is getting quite frustrating.



Emailed broker who indicated he would contact Disney on Friday if nothing. With a $101 / point AKL contract I think Disney wants it.


----------



## edgeney

Our contract just passed today! We're super excited since this is our first DVC purchase.

edgeney---$110-$7610-60-AKV-Feb-0/17, 85/18, 60/19- sent 5/5, passed 5/23


----------



## Dan1

edgeney said:


> Our contract just passed today! We're super excited since this is our first DVC purchase.
> 
> edgeney---$110-$7610-60-AKV-Feb-0/17, 85/18, 60/19- sent 5/5, passed 5/23



Congratulations!

With a $9 / point difference in our contracts for the same DVC location (and with mine submitted a week earlier) it even further reinforces (at least in my own mind) that the Mouse wants mine!


----------



## Whositsgalore

whositsgalore---$97-$12349-120-SSR-Feb-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/23

Just got the email that we passed ROFR and are in the Estoppel process. I should say although the contract was submitted to Disney on 5/3 it was "accepted" by them on 5/14 and they indicated that was when they were starting their 30 day ROFR.  WE ARE SO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## beourguest2009

Whositsgalore said:


> whositsgalore---$97-$12349-120-SSR-Feb-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/23
> 
> Just got the email that we passed ROFR and are in the Estoppel process. I should say although the contract was submitted to Disney on 5/3 it was "accepted" by them on 5/14 and they indicated that was when they were starting their 30 day ROFR.  WE ARE SO EXCITED!!!!!!



Awesome!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Drewferin

Congrats on your new AKV and SSR contracts passing ROFR!!! Now you will join the club of watching broker websites without the capital to buy more. Nasty habit that I cant kick


----------



## disneyeveryyear

edgeney said:


> Our contract just passed today! We're super excited since this is our first DVC purchase.
> 
> edgeney---$110-$7610-60-AKV-Feb-0/17, 85/18, 60/19- sent 5/5, passed 5/23



Congratulations!  



Whositsgalore said:


> whositsgalore---$97-$12349-120-SSR-Feb-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/23
> 
> Just got the email that we passed ROFR and are in the Estoppel process. I should say although the contract was submitted to Disney on 5/3 it was "accepted" by them on 5/14 and they indicated that was when they were starting their 30 day ROFR.  WE ARE SO EXCITED!!!!!!



Congrats! 
I can only keep my fingers crossed that I also hear soon on my SSR ($100/pt with June UY).


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Just passed!!  This is our first one! 

DizneyLizzy---$101-$5550-50-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 27/19, 50/20- sent 4/30


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> With a $9 / point difference in our contracts for the same DVC location (and with mine submitted a week earlier) it even further reinforces (at least in my own mind) that the Mouse wants mine!



I think they are torturing us on purpose.  I did email my broker this morning (again) and she reiterated that she gets a receipt for her emails and that DVC only has 30 days (which I don't believe is the case) and that I should hear soon.  If it was actually put into queue on 4/27, I am on day 26.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

DizneyLizzy said:


> Just passed!!  This is our first one!
> 
> DizneyLizzy---$101-$5550-50-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 27/19, 50/20- sent 4/30



Congratulations!  

It sounds like they are busy today and both of these SSR contracts were sent after mine, hopefully I will hear today too.   Or I will soon be doing this


----------



## CrushonMinnie

well... I am still in shock, and convinced I might get an email saying somebody made a mistake... but I got word it passed RFOR!!! 

crushonminie---$94-$20723-200-SSR-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/15 passed 5/23

Maybe the buy back binge is slowing down for SSR.


----------



## NewbieMom

CrushonMinnie said:


> well... I am still in shock, and convinced I might get an email saying somebody made a mistake... but I got word it passed RFOR!!!
> 
> crushonminie---$94-$20723-200-SSR-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/15 passed 5/23
> 
> Maybe the buy back binge is slowing down for SSR.



Congrats, great price!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

CrushonMinnie said:


> well... I am still in shock, and convinced I might get an email saying somebody made a mistake... but I got word it passed RFOR!!!
> 
> crushonminie---$94-$20723-200-SSR-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/15 passed 5/23
> 
> Maybe the buy back binge is slowing down for SSR.


It is so nice to see a lot of passes-finally. And wow-that was quick.


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Just heard that our contract was taken.

Back to the drawing board.

Gilbert Loo---$103-$23966-220-AKV-Oct-0/16, 55/17, 100/18, 220/19- sent 4/23 taken 5/23


----------



## Jerry5788

Lots of SSRs today


----------



## ScubaCat

Ms.Minnie said:


> Sorry for the error.   Hopefully this is now the correct format.
> 
> MsMinnie---$117-$19,188.85-150-BWV-Dec-87/17, 150/18, 150/19-sent 4/17
> 
> Passed on 5/3/18; deed recorded 5/22/18



Congrats on the deal, and that's close enough   You did it the hard way, that's all. On the first post in this thread is a link that formats it automatically for you. 

Nice deal there!


----------



## Drewferin

Gilbert Loo said:


> Just heard that our contract was taken.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Gilbert Loo---$103-$23966-220-AKV-Oct-0/16, 55/17, 100/18, 220/19- sent 4/23 taken 5/23



Some great AKV contracts posted yesterday. 
* Fidelity - 200 fully loaded contract $105 Feb
* DVC Resale Market - 200 fully loaded $115 Dec


----------



## kboo

edgeney said:


> Our contract just passed today! We're super excited since this is our first DVC purchase.
> 
> edgeney---$110-$7610-60-AKV-Feb-0/17, 85/18, 60/19- sent 5/5, passed 5/23





Dan1 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> With a $9 / point difference in our contracts for the same DVC location (and with mine submitted a week earlier) it even further reinforces (at least in my own mind) that the Mouse wants mine!



Maybe the drunken monkey ATE all the 4/27 submissions, in a fit of drunkennes. 



Drewferin said:


> Congrats on your new AKV and SSR contracts passing ROFR!!! Now you will join the club of watching broker websites without the capital to buy more. Nasty habit that I cant kick



I do this all the time. Even in ROFR.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Aw man, all these SSR contracts passing is making me super hopeful I might hear on mine. Also seems to fit the theory that they work on a certain batch for the same place at once? Maybe? Anyway, congrats to everyone passing today!!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

CrushonMinnie said:


> well... I am still in shock, and convinced I might get an email saying somebody made a mistake... but I got word it passed RFOR!!!
> 
> crushonminie---$94-$20723-200-SSR-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/15 passed 5/23
> 
> Maybe the buy back binge is slowing down for SSR.



Congratulations!  



Gilbert Loo said:


> Just heard that our contract was taken.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Gilbert Loo---$103-$23966-220-AKV-Oct-0/16, 55/17, 100/18, 220/19- sent 4/23 taken 5/23


Sorry to hear your news.  Hopefully you will find an even better contract now.


----------



## Thumper729

Whositsgalore said:


> whositsgalore---$97-$12349-120-SSR-Feb-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/23
> 
> Just got the email that we passed ROFR and are in the Estoppel process. I should say although the contract was submitted to Disney on 5/3 it was "accepted" by them on 5/14 and they indicated that was when they were starting their 30 day ROFR.  WE ARE SO EXCITED!!!!!!


Awesome congrats  This gives me hope that my SSR at 97 per point will pass also...


----------



## CrushonMinnie

NewbieMom said:


> Congrats, great price!



Thanks... I thought for sure they were going to take it!


----------



## CrushonMinnie

Thumper729 said:


> Awesome congrats  This gives me hope that my SSR at 97 per point will pass also...



Good luck with yours!


----------



## Katie L

TexasChick123 said:


> I wish I had a September UY at BLT. New listing for $130pp with 160 banked points into 2017, 320 points for 2018, and 160pts for 2019. Such a good deal!



Oh I like this one!!! Dangit. Not now.


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Drewferin said:


> Some great AKV contracts posted yesterday.
> * Fidelity - 200 fully loaded contract $105 Feb
> * DVC Resale Market - 200 fully loaded $115 Dec



Thanks for the info!

Good news is there will always be another DVC contract up for sale to bid on and go through this crazy waiting process!

Gil


----------



## TexasChick123

Congrats to those that passed. I always find it interesting that different brokers notify at different times. Buy and Sell DVC used to be (maybe still is) one of the earliest on a notification day. DVC Resale Market is one of the last. I wonder why.


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> Congrats to those that passed. I always find it interesting that different brokers notify at different times. Buy and Sell DVC used to be (maybe still is) one of the earliest on a notification day. DVC Resale Market is one of the last. I wonder why.



Possibly the volume?


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> Possibly the volume?



Good point.  DVC Resale Market is huge compared to most of the others.  I wonder if Disney does theirs last since it is usually so many.  Also, they do send them one-by-one which is a little crazy.  I'm sure there's a reason, but that must take forever for the person sending out the emails.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Drewferin said:


> Congrats on your new AKV and SSR contracts passing ROFR!!! Now you will join the club of watching broker websites without the capital to buy more. Nasty habit that I cant kick



I'm so glad that I'm not alone in that habit!  I was just looking yesterday.  I do not have the money to buy more right now, but I can't help it.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

TexasChick123 said:


> Congrats to those that passed. I always find it interesting that different brokers notify at different times. Buy and Sell DVC used to be (maybe still is) one of the earliest on a notification day. DVC Resale Market is one of the last. I wonder why.



I have read (I believe here on the DISboards) that each contract is emailed separately to the brokers.


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> I wish I had a September UY at BLT. New listing for $130pp with 160 banked points into 2017, 320 points for 2018, and 160pts for 2019. Such a good deal!



If I'm not in ROFR for two contracts already, I would totally make a bid on this!


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> Good point.  DVC Resale Market is huge compared to most of the others.  I wonder if Disney does theirs last since it is usually so many.  Also, they do send them one-by-one which is a little crazy.  I'm sure there's a reason, but that must take forever for the person sending out the emails.



Oh i'm sure.  I used DVCSales, Mark and Lori were great.  They are small right now and still building their business.  He sold DVC @ Disney for years before going out on his own. I know i'm not their only client but it felt like I was. If I emailed them a question within 10 minutes I had an answer and within minutes of Disney emailing them they emailed me. It's been nice for sure and based on what i've seen the last few days / weeks it seems as though my contract went through ROFR pretty fast compared to others.  Technically they initiated the 30 day ROFR last Monday...10 days ago.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Man ROFR monkey, that was one hell of a hangover!

Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-49/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23

Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-50/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23


----------



## Lola_Stark42

TexasChick123 said:


> Congrats to those that passed. I always find it interesting that different brokers notify at different times. Buy and Sell DVC used to be (maybe still is) one of the earliest on a notification day. DVC Resale Market is one of the last. I wonder why.


Any chance you know what time of day Timeshare Store happens to go through? That’s who I worked with for my SSR I’m waiting on. The title company is Mason Title if that matters. Was hoping to be on the SSR train today.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Mumof4mice said:


> So tempting... Sep Use Years works for us if DVC takes my Poly contract
> 
> Still waiting waiting waiting.  Has anyone from Team 4/27 gotten any news?


I think I might be the only one from team 4/27 to hear so far.  We passed our AK contract on 5/17.  I would think that the rest would hear anytime now!


----------



## TexasChick123

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Any chance you know what time of day Timeshare Store happens to go through? That’s who I worked with for my SSR I’m waiting on. The title company is Mason Title if that matters. Was hoping to be on the SSR train today.



I’m sorry, but I have no idea.


----------



## ScubaCat

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Any chance you know what time of day Timeshare Store happens to go through? That’s who I worked with for my SSR I’m waiting on. The title company is Mason Title if that matters. Was hoping to be on the SSR train today.



I know for a fact that they only send out notices on days that end in "Y".


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ScubaCat said:


> I know for a fact that they only send out notices on days that end in "Y".



I've noticed that too.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

CrushonMinnie said:


> well... I am still in shock, and convinced I might get an email saying somebody made a mistake... but I got word it passed RFOR!!!
> 
> crushonminie---$94-$20723-200-SSR-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/15 passed 5/23
> 
> Maybe the buy back binge is slowing down for SSR.


Congratulations!! You give me hope! My SSR was sent out May 16th same price! 160 pts


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Back in the mix.

Wish me luck this time, paid extra for the loaded contract.

Gilbert Loo---$112-$24382-200-AKV-Dec-200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/23


----------



## Jerry5788

Contract was actually wrong on Fidelity this morning and I was the backup offer. No 2016 points anymore but they would have only had a 45day window anyway.

Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 5/23


----------



## disneyeveryyear

OK my 4/27 friends, I heard back on mine!

disneyeveryyear---$100-$17493-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/23

Dan1 any news yet?


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Bruin_mouse said:


> Man ROFR monkey, that was one hell of a hangover!
> 
> Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-49/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23
> 
> Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-50/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23



Congrats on your VGC contracts.  I am sure glad they both passed!  I bet you are on  



Gilbert Loo said:


> Back in the mix.
> 
> Wish me luck this time, paid extra for the loaded contract.
> 
> Gilbert Loo---$112-$24382-200-AKV-Dec-200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/23


   Lots of good wishes for you!



Jerry5788 said:


> Contract was actually wrong on Fidelity this morning and I was the backup offer. No 2016 points anymore but they would have only had a 45day window anyway.
> 
> Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 5/23



Fingers crossed.  I hope they move quicker this month than those of us who were waiting from April.


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> Contract was actually wrong on Fidelity this morning and I was the backup offer. No 2016 points anymore but they would have only had a 45day window anyway.
> 
> Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 5/23



That’s an awesome price. Good luck!


----------



## Whositsgalore

disneyeveryyear said:


> OK my 4/27 friends, I heard back on mine!
> 
> disneyeveryyear---$100-$17493-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/23



CONGRATULATIONS!!! SSR is on FIRE today!!!


----------



## SherylLC

Jerry5788 said:


> Contract was actually wrong on Fidelity this morning and I was the backup offer. No 2016 points anymore but they would have only had a 45day window anyway.
> 
> Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 5/23


So glad "someone we know" got that contract!! Congrats!


----------



## NewYorkMom

I am so EXCITED!!!! Our BLT contract submitted 5/6 just passed ROFR!!!!


----------



## NewbieMom

Bruin_mouse said:


> Man ROFR monkey, that was one hell of a hangover!
> 
> Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-49/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23
> 
> Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-50/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23



Congratulations on nabbing those unicorns!


----------



## Jerry5788

NewYorkMom said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!! Our BLT contract submitted 5/6 just passed ROFR!!!!





NewYorkMom said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!! Our BLT contract submitted 5/6 just passed ROFR!!!!



Congrats! Hopefully you here about AKV just as fast. What were the BLT details


----------



## Dan1

disneyeveryyear said:


> OK my 4/27 friends, I heard back on mine!
> 
> disneyeveryyear---$100-$17493-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/23
> 
> Dan1 any news yet?




Congratulations disneyeveryyear!! 

We already own SSR ..... welcome home, you will love it 

Nothing yet.

Just waiting for them to take it so I can go after a couple other AKL contracts but


----------



## NewYorkMom

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats! Hopefully you here about AKV just as fast. What were the BLT details



Thank you! Looks like you got an amazing deal on BLT!! We paid more than I wanted, but I justified it by having double points.

This is our FIRST contract and we are super excited to FINALLY be a part of DVC after 10+ years 

NewYorkMom---$136-$29237-200+-BLT-Feb-0/17, 400/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/23

Now waiting on AKV


----------



## TexasChick123

NewYorkMom said:


> Thank you! Looks like you got an amazing deal on BLT!! We paid more than I wanted, but I justified it by having double points.
> 
> NewYorkMom---$136-$29237-200+-BLT-Feb-0/17, 400/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/23



It’s a better deal than I got. June UY’s are tough at BLT for striking deals. I still haven’t heard, and I submitted almost a week before you. Oh well. Nothing to do but wait...


----------



## Mumof4mice

edgeney said:


> Our contract just passed today! We're super excited since this is our first DVC purchase.
> 
> edgeney---$110-$7610-60-AKV-Feb-0/17, 85/18, 60/19- sent 5/5, passed 5/23





Whositsgalore said:


> whositsgalore---$97-$12349-120-SSR-Feb-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/23
> 
> Just got the email that we passed ROFR and are in the Estoppel process. I should say although the contract was submitted to Disney on 5/3 it was "accepted" by them on 5/14 and they indicated that was when they were starting their 30 day ROFR.  WE ARE SO EXCITED!!!!!!





DizneyLizzy said:


> Just passed!!  This is our first one!
> 
> DizneyLizzy---$101-$5550-50-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 27/19, 50/20- sent 4/30





Bruin_mouse said:


> Man ROFR monkey, that was one hell of a hangover!
> 
> Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-49/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23
> 
> Bruin_mouse---$182-$9894-50-VGC-Sep-50/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 4/26, passed 5/23





disneyeveryyear said:


> OK my 4/27 friends, I heard back on mine!
> 
> disneyeveryyear---$100-$17493-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/23
> 
> Dan1 any news yet?


Congratulations! Great news!


----------



## Jerry5788

NewYorkMom said:


> Thank you! Looks like you got an amazing deal on BLT!! We paid more than I wanted, but I justified it by having double points.
> 
> NewYorkMom---$136-$29237-200+-BLT-Feb-0/17, 400/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/23



I prefer yours for the Feb use year vs Sept


----------



## NewYorkMom

TexasChick123 said:


> It’s a better deal than I got. June UY’s are tough at BLT for striking deals. I still haven’t heard, and I submitted almost a week before you. Oh well. Nothing to do but wait...



I thought for SURE we would be waiting FOREVER to get a response from following this thread. We are waiting for AKV as well, so we will see. Sorry, you are still waiting ... the anticipation is so stressful!


----------



## krw1243

Starting to maybe finally worry about our BCV sent on the 1st. Even emailed broker this morning and they assured me the clock started on 5/1 and that we should hear by 6/1. So Day 23 here. Eep.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

NewYorkMom said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!! Our BLT contract submitted 5/6 just passed ROFR!!!!



Congratulations 



Mumof4mice said:


> Congratulations! Great news!


  I am just glad to have the worst of it over.  Now it is just waiting for estoppel and closing.  I am using Jeffrey Sweet for title work and I have heard his office moves quickly, so here's to hoping


Dan1 said:


> Congratulations disneyeveryyear!!
> 
> We already own SSR ..... welcome home, you will love it
> 
> Nothing yet.
> 
> Just waiting for them to take it so I can go after a couple other AKL contracts but





This is my 4th SSR contract (and last according to my DH - we'll see ).  We really like SSR and the proximity to DS.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you hear today also.


----------



## Jerry5788

krw1243 said:


> Starting to maybe finally worry about our BCV sent on the 1st. Even emailed broker this morning and they assured me the clock started on 5/1 and that we should hear by 6/1. So Day 23 here. Eep.



There is always hope! What were your contract details


----------



## motherof5

edgeney said:


> Our contract just passed today! We're super excited since this is our first DVC purchase.
> 
> edgeney---$110-$7610-60-AKV-Feb-0/17, 85/18, 60/19- sent 5/5, passed 5/23


Wow.  Great deal.  Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

disneyeveryyear said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> I can only keep my fingers crossed that I also hear soon on my SSR ($100/pt with June UY).


2 great deals.  Congratulations.  Now time to start booking vacations!


----------



## motherof5

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Congratulations!! You give me hope! My SSR was sent out May 16th same price! 160 pts


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Looks like people are finally passing.  Great news hopefully it continues for everyone waiting


----------



## 1savvygal

Our first DVC contract.  So excited it passed ROFR!!  

1savvygal---$127-$21467-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/27, passed 5/23


----------



## krw1243

Jerry5788 said:


> There is always hope! What were your contract details


krw1243---$140-$16821-110-BCV-Jun-110/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 5/1

We didn't think it'd be an issue given it was BCV, and that it's a higher price per point (given it's a loaded contract).


----------



## Dan1

1savvygal said:


> Our first DVC contract.  So excited it passed ROFR!!
> 
> 1savvygal---$127-$21467-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/27, passed 5/23



Another great result for Club 4/27!!


----------



## LawrenceFamily

OH MY GOD WE'VE PASSED!!!

LawrenceFamily---$95-$22460-230-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 86/19, 230/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/23

I honestly cannot believe it - 1st DVC contract and we're absolutely over the moon! YES!!!


----------



## NewbieMom

1savvygal said:


> Our first DVC contract.  So excited it passed ROFR!!
> 
> 1savvygal---$127-$21467-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/27, passed 5/23



Congrats, awesome contract!


----------



## NewbieMom

LawrenceFamily said:


> OH MY GOD WE'VE PASSED!!!
> 
> LawrenceFamily---$95-$22460-230-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 86/19, 230/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/23
> 
> I honestly cannot believe it - 1st DVC contract and we're absolutely over the moon! YES!!!



Congrats, great price!


----------



## kboo

1savvygal said:


> Our first DVC contract.  So excited it passed ROFR!!
> 
> 1savvygal---$127-$21467-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/27, passed 5/23



AWESOME price! Congratulations and welcome to BLT!!!


----------



## Lgarland86

Wow busy day! Congrats to everyone!

This makes the wait so much harder for my AKV contract. Tomorrow will be day 30


----------



## LawrenceFamily

Congrats to everyone else who has passed today too and huge good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## TexasChick123

Very strange that there were no postings by the two biggest companies on their FB pages or twitter regarding passings today.  I wonder what's going on.  Maybe they didn't get their emails from Disney yet?  Strange...


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Loving all the news today.  Congrats to those that passed!!


----------



## Jerry5788

1savvygal said:


> Our first DVC contract.  So excited it passed ROFR!!
> 
> 1savvygal---$127-$21467-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/27, passed 5/23



Great contract! Who was the broker


----------



## Lola_Stark42

TexasChick123 said:


> Very strange that there were no postings by the two biggest companies on their FB pages or twitter regarding passings today.  I wonder what's going on.  Maybe they didn't get their emails from Disney yet?  Strange...



I emailed for an update hoping to be on the ROFR train, but haven’t gotten a reply either way. Which companies are you referring to?


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> Very strange that there were no postings by the two biggest companies on their FB pages or twitter regarding passings today.  I wonder what's going on.  Maybe they didn't get their emails from Disney yet?  Strange...





Lola_Stark42 said:


> I emailed for an update hoping to be on the ROFR train, but haven’t gotten a reply either way. Which companies are you referring to?


And they post on Twitter/FB?


----------



## Dan1

Lgarland86 said:


> Wow busy day! Congrats to everyone!
> 
> This makes the wait so much harder for my AKV contract. Tomorrow will be day 30



It’s not too late, you can join the 4/27 DVC train ......  

OK OK so it’s a couple of cars but there’s still room for ya!


----------



## 1savvygal

Jerry5788 said:


> Great contract! Who was the broker


Fidelity!

Saw that BLT Sept listing.  Good luck!!


----------



## TexasChick123

kboo said:


> And they post on Twitter/FB?



Yep. One congratulates with the last names on their FB page (maybe twitter too?), and the other one just says “Congrats to the ___ number of families that passed ROFR today” on their twitter account.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

1savvygal said:


> Our first DVC contract.  So excited it passed ROFR!!
> 
> 1savvygal---$127-$21467-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/27, passed 5/23



Home!



LawrenceFamily said:


> OH MY GOD WE'VE PASSED!!!
> 
> LawrenceFamily---$95-$22460-230-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 86/19, 230/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/23
> 
> I honestly cannot believe it - 1st DVC contract and we're absolutely over the moon! YES!!!



 Home!  What an amazing price.  



TexasChick123 said:


> Yep. One congratulates with the last names on their FB page (maybe twitter too?), and the other one just says “Congrats to the ___ number of families that passed ROFR today” on their twitter account.


The funny thing is I kept refreshing my email today, just to find out that my name had been posted on FB 3 hours before I got the email.  I guess I should have been watching FB instead of looking at the emails.


----------



## iheartglaciers

krw1243 said:


> Starting to maybe finally worry about our BCV sent on the 1st. Even emailed broker this morning and they assured me the clock started on 5/1 and that we should hear by 6/1. So Day 23 here. Eep.



The BCV I sold was also sent on 5/1 (not the same as yours!).  I’m pretty confident the one I sold will pass.  I think they just haven’t processed the BCV batch yet.  It does seem like they often do them in batches.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Lol!! Talk me off the ledge! I am so happy for everyone that passed today! I am on my second trip down the aisle of ROFR and I’m freaking out!! Almost talked with a CM about buying direct but let it go to VM. UGH!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

iheartglaciers said:


> The BCV I sold was also sent on 5/1 (not the same as yours!).  I’m pretty confident the one I sold will pass.  I think they just haven’t processed the BCV batch yet.  It does seem like they often do them in batches.


Throwing you some serious pixie dust!


----------



## ScubaCat

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Throwing you some serious pixie dust!


It doesn't matter if you're selling.


----------



## wings91

More good news for SSR... WE PASSED!!
wings91---$95-$25900-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 500/18, 250/19- sent 5/4 PASSED 5/23
I'm very surprised considering all of 2017 were banked to this year, I thought that would be the hook for Disney for sure. 

So excited to finally be DVC members!!


----------



## Dan1

wings91 said:


> More good news for SSR... WE PASSED!!
> wings91---$95-$25900-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 500/18, 250/19- sent 5/4 PASSED 5/23
> I'm very surprised considering all of 2017 were banked to this year, I thought that would be the hook for Disney for sure.
> 
> So excited to finally be DVC members!!


----------



## LawrenceFamily

wings91 said:


> More good news for SSR... WE PASSED!!
> wings91---$95-$25900-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 500/18, 250/19- sent 5/4 PASSED 5/23
> I'm very surprised considering all of 2017 were banked to this year, I thought that would be the hook for Disney for sure.
> 
> So excited to finally be DVC members!!



What an amazing contract! Congratulations!!


----------



## motherof5

LawrenceFamily said:


> OH MY GOD WE'VE PASSED!!!
> 
> LawrenceFamily---$95-$22460-230-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 86/19, 230/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/23
> 
> I honestly cannot believe it - 1st DVC contract and we're absolutely over the moon! YES!!!


great price. Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

wings91 said:


> More good news for SSR... WE PASSED!!
> wings91---$95-$25900-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 500/18, 250/19- sent 5/4 PASSED 5/23
> I'm very surprised considering all of 2017 were banked to this year, I thought that would be the hook for Disney for sure.
> 
> So excited to finally be DVC members!!


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

looking at this great prices almost has me looking again.


----------



## RickL

Another SSR success...

RickL---$100-$11038-100-SSR-Apr-100/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/23


----------



## Whositsgalore

motherof5 said:


> looking at this great prices almost has me looking again.



Me toooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Got an email back from my broker this morning. Says Disney got up to files sent on 5/4 (even though there are people that submitted before this that have not heard back yet, and people that submitted after this that have heard back). Goes on to say they *probably* won’t receive another batch of waivers until next week.


----------



## Dan1

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Got an email back from my broker this morning. Says Disney got up to files sent on 5/4 (even though there are people that submitted before this that have not heard back yet, and people that submitted after this that have heard back). Goes on to say they *probably* won’t receive another batch of waivers until next week.


Which broker if I may ask?

Not surprising with the long weekend coming up.


----------



## eaglesrest

My broker has advised that all that have been taken recently are coming in around the 30 day mark. As we are at day 28 I'm guessing this one has gone.


----------



## TexasChick123

Did anyone hear back from DVC Resale Market yesterday? I’m just wondering if I’m in for another week or two of waiting. I’m not worried about it getting taken because it isn’t a fantastic deal or anything. Even if it does get taken, I’m ok with it because it’s a lot of money. I still highly doubt they want this one.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Dan1, I am working with the broker that is the sponsor of this board. I am only two weeks and a couple days into ROFR, but I was really hoping to be on the passed SSR contracts train that cake in yesterday. Seems to be my luck as of late. Oh well. Back to waiting.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

TexasChick123 said:


> Did anyone hear back from DVC Resale Market yesterday? I’m just wondering if I’m in for another week or two of waiting. I’m not worried about it getting taken because it isn’t a fantastic deal or anything. Even if it does get taken, I’m ok with it because it’s a lot of money. I still highly doubt they want this one.


We heard from DVC Resale Market last Thursday on our contract and they posted it on FB right around the same time, for what it's worth.  You may want to check their FB page.  I don't see any posts from them about ROFR since 5/17.  I would think there would be another list coming any time now.


----------



## TexasChick123

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> We heard from DVC Resale Market last Thursday on our contract and they posted it on FB right around the same time, for what it's worth.  You may want to check their FB page.  I don't see any posts from them about ROFR since 5/17.  I would think there would be another list coming any time now.



I did check the FB page both last night and again this morning. Nothing so far. That’s what made me wonder if they’ve let everyone know for their batch. Honestly, it’s just because we’re going out of town soon. Oh well. Disney almost always makes me wait longer than others that submit on the same day as me.


----------



## eaglesrest

TexasChick123 said:


> Did anyone hear back from DVC Resale Market yesterday? I’m just wondering if I’m in for another week or two of waiting. I’m not worried about it getting taken because it isn’t a fantastic deal or anything. Even if it does get taken, I’m ok with it because it’s a lot of money. I still highly doubt they want this one.


It was DVCRM that I checked in with yesterday. They hadn't received any waivers in over a week, but had buybacks on the 30 day mark.


----------



## TexasChick123

eaglesrest said:


> It was DVCRM that I checked in with yesterday. They hadn't received any waivers in over a week, but had buybacks on the 30 day mark.



That's so weird that all the other brokers heard back but them.  Maybe they're mad at them...for having me as a client.    Haha.  Sorry to the seller if s/he is on this board because we are going on a long driving vacation (which includes WDW as part of it), and it'll all have to wait until we get back to finish up the paperwork/send in the money.


----------



## striker1064

I'm also waiting on DVCRM, sent 5/4 for PVB, so count me in that same group too. It wasn't an amazing deal or anything and you don't see many buybacks of PVB, but I recently saw an updated sales chart somewhere showing what passed ROFR and the average price per point was decently higher than what we paid. So now I'm wondering if PVB could be among the next resorts that get hit.


----------



## TexasChick123

striker1064 said:


> I'm also waiting on DVCRM, sent 5/4 for PVB, so count me in that same group too. It wasn't an amazing deal or anything and you don't see many buybacks of PVB, but I recently saw an updated sales chart somewhere showing what passed ROFR and the average price per point was decently higher than what we paid. So now I'm wondering if PVB could be among the next resorts that get hit.





eaglesrest said:


> It was DVCRM that I checked in with yesterday. They hadn't received any waivers in over a week, but had buybacks on the 30 day mark.



If we are all confused, imagine how they feel over there at DVCRM.  I'd be pretty annoyed/angry if all the other brokers were hearing back and able to move forward on closings/getting their commission, and I was the only broker still waiting on my next batch of waivers.  Time is money, as we all know.


----------



## TexasChick123

I just wanted to add that I did receive a ROFR waiver notice on a Monday once when the date on the letter was the previous Friday.  They didn't email it out until the following Monday to my broker and the title company.  I don't know if they just ignored the ones to DVCRM for this batch or if they haven't started on sending out the emails yet because they are the largest batch.  It doesn't really matter either way for us, but it is such an incredibly inefficient process.  The efficiency expert in me sees so many ways to speed it up to save DVD time which in turn would save them money.  Disney, give me a call, and I can shed some light on some more efficient processes.    I'm sure a lot of you have had similar insights as well.


----------



## krw1243

krw1243---$140-$16821-110-BCV-Jun-0/17, 220/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/23

Wahooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

ScubaCat said:


> It doesn't matter if you're selling.


Oops! Lol I take it back


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Hey everyone that's patiently waiting.  Our friend just heard back 5/23 that he passed ROFR for his AKV contract that was sent 5/7.  Pixie Dust to those of you waiting.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Jerry5788 said:


> Contract was actually wrong on Fidelity this morning and I was the backup offer. No 2016 points anymore but they would have only had a 45day window anyway.
> 
> Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 5/23



Fingers crossed for you that this passes.  Great price!



NewYorkMom said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!! Our BLT contract submitted 5/6 just passed ROFR!!!!





NewYorkMom said:


> Thank you! Looks like you got an amazing deal on BLT!! We paid more than I wanted, but I justified it by having double points.
> 
> This is our FIRST contract and we are super excited to FINALLY be a part of DVC after 10+ years
> 
> NewYorkMom---$136-$29237-200+-BLT-Feb-0/17, 400/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/23
> 
> Now waiting on AKV





1savvygal said:


> Our first DVC contract.  So excited it passed ROFR!!
> 
> 1savvygal---$127-$21467-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19-Seller pays CC- sent 4/27, passed 5/23



Congrats to my new fellow owners at BLT!


----------



## MTOB88

CrushonMinnie said:


> well... I am still in shock, and convinced I might get an email saying somebody made a mistake... but I got word it passed RFOR!!!
> 
> crushonminie---$94-$20723-200-SSR-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/15 passed 5/23
> 
> Maybe the buy back binge is slowing down for SSR.


I felt the same way!! I kept re-reading the email over and over.


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> I just wanted to add that I did receive a ROFR waiver notice on a Monday once when the date on the letter was the previous Friday.  They didn't email it out until the following Monday to my broker and the title company.  I don't know if they just ignored the ones to DVCRM for this batch or if they haven't started on sending out the emails yet because they are the largest batch.  It doesn't really matter either way for us, but it is such an incredibly inefficient process.  The efficiency expert in me sees so many ways to speed it up to save DVD time which in turn would save them money.  Disney, give me a call, and I can shed some light on some more efficient processes.    I'm sure a lot of you have had similar insights as well.



I bought through DVCRM last year, and I went back and checked the actual ROFR notice at OC site - it is dated Sunday 12/24/17, the same day they (DVCRM) notified me. So - for all who are assuming that they've got a wait of 1 week or more - it seems that the drunken monkey works odd hours. 

But it does seem weird if DVCRM itself hadn't heard on any of their submitted contracts for over a week. That would be annoying. 

And congratulations to everyone on the latest round of passes - and $PP under $100 on loaded/near loaded contracts! To me, that sounds like prices may be softening. Maybe I'll be able to add on to my BLT later this year after all...


----------



## Dan1

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hey everyone that's patiently waiting.  Our friend just heard back 5/23 that he passed ROFR for his AKV contract that was sent 5/7.  Pixie Dust to those of you waiting.


 

Color me envious ..... mine is an AKL sent as part of the 4/27 club and still haven’t heard ....

..... and have seen a few more desirable AKL resale contracts come and go because I cannot bid on them until I know either way on our current contract stuck in no man’s land. 

Time for a long weekend I think!


----------



## 10CJ

Whositsgalore said:


> Oh i'm sure.  I used DVCSales, Mark and Lori were great.



I had a question about DVCSales. Some of their listings say pending verification, what does this mean? 

Congrats to all who passed recently.


----------



## Discanucksw

Hi all,

This board has been a great resource, and a great way to live vicariously through others while patiently waiting on our contract. Finally decided to join as we heard yesterday...
Discanucksw---$186-$46918-240-VGC-Jun-0/17, 480/18, 240/19- sent 4/21, passed 5/23 

More than I wanted to pay per point, as prices have gone a bit bonkers lately. But everyone knows deep down inside that buying into DVC is an emotional purchase!! 

Good luck to everyone else waiting on their contracts!


----------



## Whositsgalore

10CJ said:


> I had a question about DVCSales. Some of their listings say pending verification, what does this mean?
> 
> Congrats to all who passed recently.



While i'm not 100% sure, i'm assuming they are verifying that the seller actually has something to sell.  Maybe the seller contacted them, they listed on the sight etc...but are doing final checks to make sure everything is legit / or waiting for their contract to be returned between them and the seller. That's me and DH guess anyway.  It generally goes away after a day or so.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Any chance you know what time of day Timeshare Store happens to go through? That’s who I worked with for my SSR I’m waiting on. The title company is Mason Title if that matters. Was hoping to be on the SSR train today.



I received my email notification from Timeshare Store (also using Mason Title) at approximately 5pm.  Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

10CJ said:


> I had a question about DVCSales. Some of their listings say pending verification, what does this mean?
> 
> Congrats to all who passed recently.



Most likely that the seller has submitted the contract to them and now they are waiting for verification from DVC if the details match.


----------



## 10CJ

Whositsgalore said:


> While i'm not 100% sure, i'm assuming they are verifying that the seller actually has something to sell.  Maybe the seller contacted them, they listed on the sight etc...but are doing final checks to make sure everything is legit / or waiting for their contract to be returned between them and the seller. That's me and DH guess anyway.  It generally goes away after a day or so.


Thanks. That was my guess as well but I was not sure.


----------



## RickL

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Any chance you know what time of day Timeshare Store happens to go through? That’s who I worked with for my SSR I’m waiting on. The title company is Mason Title if that matters. Was hoping to be on the SSR train today.


I received an automated positive reply last night at 7:40.  Jason sent me an e-mail this morning with specifics.


----------



## striker1064

I spoke a little too soon earlier today. Hope everyone else using DVCRM hears back today too!

striker1064---$139-$21538-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 11/18, 150/19- sent 5/4, passed 5/24


----------



## Whositsgalore

striker1064 said:


> I spoke a little too soon earlier today. Hope everyone else using DVCRM hears back today too!
> 
> striker1064---$139-$21538-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 11/18, 150/19- sent 5/4, passed 5/24



Holy crap...I'm not a big PVB watcher but this seems like a FANTASTIC price!!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Oops! Lol I take it back



Actually, if you're selling, it's better because DVD takes over the closing and sends you the check very quickly.  Sucks for the buyer, but oh well!


----------



## iheartglaciers

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Oops! Lol I take it back



I’ll take as much pixie dust as I can get :-D


----------



## TexasChick123

TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/24

I was a couple of hours late to post this. I’m having issues with my 3 year old car which kept me tied up the last few hours at the dealership.


----------



## DaveNan

Looks like things are finally freeing up a bit.   Yeah for all passers!!!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

DaveNan said:


> Looks like things are finally freeing up a bit.   Yeah for all passers!!!


I agree and I hope it stays that way.  I would love to finally be a part of the club.


----------



## motherof5

Congratulations to everyone who heard positive news today


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m having issues with my 3 year old car which kept me tied up the last few hours at the dealership.



It's a bad muffler bearing


----------



## TexasChick123

ScubaCat said:


> It's a bad muffler bearing



This is a complete drift from ROFR, but I have 2 issues:
1) SUV/truck vibrates and shakes and acts like it wants to die
2) steering wheel makes an audible click every time I take a sharp right

Issue 1 is the EPA's fault.  They are now required to set the idle at 600 rpm's per some nonsense regulation.  Problem with that is that a truck cannot idle that low, so it jacks up your truck.  This results in a dirty fuel injector every few years.  As an answer to this, the newest cars have Auto Stop.  Mine is 3 years old, so I missed that feature.    Thanks government.

Issue 2 was supposedly fixed with a suspension arm that was slipping and repaired at no cost to me because the car is only 3 years old, but the issue is still there.  I get to go back tomorrow and drive around with the mechanic to show him what I'm talking about.  UGH!  Why can't anything just be a simple fix?!?  To say that I hate dealing with car stuff would be a huge understatement.  To put it into perspective, I would take waiting on ROFR for 6 months over dealing with car stuff which includes buying a new car.  It's just not my thing.  And my husband has the nerve to have to work tomorrow, so I have to do it.  So inconsiderate of him.    I guess someone has to work to pay for all these Disney points when I'm dealing with my car.  Haha.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Congratulations, everyone that's had good news!

Is there anyone else from 4/27 who still hasn't heard?  Should I just write my contract off as gone and start making offers on alternatives?


----------



## TexasChick123

Mumof4mice said:


> Congratulations, everyone that's had good news!
> 
> Is there anyone else from 4/27 who still hasn't heard?  Should I just write my contract off as gone and start making offers on alternatives?



A month ago, I would've said it was a goner.  However, we did have 2 posters pass ROFR at Day 30 last week.  With all those people in the department on vacation (this was confirmed BTW), it's hard to say.  Hopefully, you hear in the next day or two.


----------



## Dan1

Mumof4mice said:


> Congratulations, everyone that's had good news!
> 
> Is there anyone else from 4/27 who still hasn't heard?  Should I just write my contract off as gone and start making offers on alternatives?



Mumof4mice, I haven’t heard either. 

We might be the last two standing.


----------



## Gryhndmom

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$135-$21743-150-BLT-Jun-0/17, 156/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/24
> 
> I was a couple of hours late to post this. I’m having issues with my 3 year old car which kept me tied up the last few hours at the dealership.



Yeah ! 



TexasChick123 said:


> This is a complete drift from ROFR, but I have 2 issues:
> 1) SUV/truck vibrates and shakes and acts like it wants to die
> 2) steering wheel makes an audible click every time I take a sharp right
> 
> Issue 1 is the EPA's fault.  They are now required to set the idle at 600 rpm's per some nonsense regulation.  Problem with that is that a truck cannot idle that low, so it jacks up your truck.  This results in a dirty fuel injector every few years.  As an answer to this, the newest cars have Auto Stop.  Mine is 3 years old, so I missed that feature.    Thanks government.
> 
> Issue 2 was supposedly fixed with a suspension arm that was slipping and repaired at no cost to me because the car is only 3 years old, but the issue is still there.  I get to go back tomorrow and drive around with the mechanic to show him what I'm talking about.  UGH!  Why can't anything just be a simple fix?!?  To say that I hate dealing with car stuff would be a huge understatement.  To put it into perspective, I would take waiting on ROFR for 6 months over dealing with car stuff which includes buying a new car.  It's just not my thing.  And my husband has the nerve to have to work tomorrow, so I have to do it.  So inconsiderate of him.    I guess someone has to work to pay for all these Disney points when I'm dealing with my car.  Haha.



Sorry to hear this! Stuff like that always happens when my DH is flying which much like your DH, helps pay for my Disney buys!


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> This results in a dirty fuel injector every few years.


Just get a cleaner kit and hook it up to the fuel rail and run it every 3 years. Costs about the same as one direct BLT point off ebay. 



TexasChick123 said:


> suspension arm that was slipping



Nonsense. I wonder if it's a Toyota. Trade in for a minnie van. Hah.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Dan1 said:


> Mumof4mice, I haven’t heard either.
> 
> We might be the last two standing.



Thanks Dan1.  You and me against DVC...


----------



## mlittig

And so the addiction continues 

mlittig---$150-$8457-50-BWV-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 5/18


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> A month ago, I would've said it was a goner. However, we did have 2 posters pass ROFR at Day 30 last week.



I think @jjwelch24 recently passed on day 38!


----------



## eaglesrest

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks Dan1.  You and me against DVC...


Me three. I expect to hear bad news sometime this afternoon. TBH it'll be a relief. I just want to get another offer in.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Add-on-itis is REAL y’all!!!! Passed ROFR Wednesday made another offer this morning at 6:30 a.m.


----------



## Jerry5788

Whositsgalore said:


> Add-on-itis is REAL y’all!!!! Passed ROFR Wednesday made another offer this morning at 6:30 a.m.



Good luck hope they accept!


----------



## JV63

Hoping 3rd time's a charm. Let the waiting begin.

JV63---$90-$24025-260-OKW-Apr-0/17, 220/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays '18 dues- sent 5/25


----------



## disneyeveryyear

I am sending good wishes and crossed fingers for those who are waiting to hear.

Dan1 and Mumof4mice - a special good luck to you as you are on day 28.  I hope you hear today so you don't have to sit through the long holiday weekend (which will put you past your 30 days).

Happy Memorial Day to all our DVC members and potential members as we remember those who fought and those who lost their lives for our freedoms!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

JV63 said:


> Hoping 3rd time's a charm. Let the waiting begin.
> 
> JV63---$90-$24025-260-OKW-Apr-0/17, 220/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays '18 dues- sent 5/25



What a nice contract and seller paying 2018 dues, wow.  Good luck!


----------



## eaglesrest

eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25


Booooooo. Next!


----------



## Whositsgalore

eaglesrest said:


> eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25
> 
> 
> Booooooo. Next!



oh no, that stinks.


----------



## Calculator

eaglesrest said:


> eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25
> 
> 
> Booooooo. Next!



Ahh unlucky mate, it would've been amazing if you'd gotten that.


----------



## Dan1

eaglesrest said:


> eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25
> 
> 
> Booooooo. Next!



Oh Nooooo!!!  A member of the 4/27 club!!!!    Very sad!!!  Sorry, eaglesrest.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Dan1 said:


> Oh Nooooo!!!  A member of the 4/27 club!!!!    Very sad!!!  Sorry, eaglesrest.



Dan1 did you hear back yet? Having trouble keeping up with all you 4/27 folks.


----------



## Dan1

Whositsgalore said:


> Dan1 did you hear back yet? Having trouble keeping up with all you 4/27 folks.



Hi Whositsgalore 

Nope.  Broker indicated he emailed and then called the Mouse yesterday but no response.  Not expecting to hear now until Tuesday at the earliest.  And, sadly, those lovely ALK resale contracts I would have bid on have come and gone.   Others will come along in time.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Dan1 said:


> Hi Whositsgalore
> 
> Nope.  Broker indicated he emailed and then called the Mouse yesterday but no response.  Not expecting to hear now until Tuesday at the earliest.  And, sadly, those lovely ALK resale contracts I would have bid on have come and gone.   Others will come along in time.



Well shoot!  The day is still young on the East Coast (not sure where you are) maybe there will be some news today.


----------



## ScubaCat

Calculator said:


> Ahh unlucky mate, it would've been amazing if you'd gotten that.



Wow, you're definitely British when I can hear it over the internet.


----------



## Calculator

ScubaCat said:


> Wow, you're definitely British when I can hear it over the internet.


I even have the crooked teeth to go along with it.


----------



## TexasChick123

eaglesrest said:


> eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25
> 
> 
> Booooooo. Next!



Stinks.  While I know you're disappointed, at least you can enjoy the holiday weekend without incessant checking of the emails!  Good luck on finding another one.


----------



## krw1243

TexasChick123 said:


> Stinks.  While I know you're disappointed, at least you can enjoy the holiday weekend without incessant checking of the emails!  Good luck on finding another one.


Instead will be incessantly checking for new listings.


----------



## JV63

krw1243 said:


> Instead will be incessantly checking for new listings.



Without a doubt. Our latest contract just got sent to ROFR today and I'm already looking to see what's out there for just in case. I'll realtor told us to watch out for point addiction


----------



## TexasChick123

krw1243 said:


> Instead will be incessantly checking for new listings.





JV63 said:


> Without a doubt. Our latest contract just got sent to ROFR today and I'm already looking to see what's out there for just in case. I'll realtor told us to watch out for point addiction



I, OTOH, am getting off the email lists as we speak.  Honestly, we now have more points than I care to admit.  If this BWV contract goes through, then we are done adding on.  The only way we will add on at this point is if we sell some of them off (which is a distinct possibility as kids get older)!  That MF bill in January is going to be fierce and will bring me back down to reality!  Riviera looks great, but I think we will be priced out with how high I anticipate it to be.  Also, BWV takes that temptation off the table because we will now own at a resort where I can walk to DHS and Epcot which is so valuable to me!  I know the odds are slim to none, but I do hope they offer an extension at BWV.  I don't think we, or many other owners there, would hesitate to extend!  Look at me talking like I already own there.


----------



## eaglesrest

TexasChick123 said:


> Stinks.  While I know you're disappointed, at least you can enjoy the holiday weekend without incessant checking of the emails!  Good luck on finding another one.





krw1243 said:


> Instead will be incessantly checking for new listings.


Ha! It's been my mission of the day, got no work done. Fingers crossed on a couple of offers


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> I, OTOH, am getting off the email lists as we speak.  Honestly, we now have more points than I care to admit.  If this BWV contract goes through, then we are done adding on.  The only way we will add on at this point is if we sell some of them off (which is a distinct possibility as kids get older)!  That MF bill in January is going to be fierce and will bring me back down to reality!  Riviera looks great, but I think we will be priced out with how high I anticipate it to be.  Also, BWV takes that temptation off the table because we will now own at a resort where I can walk to DHS and Epcot which is so valuable to me!  I know the odds are slim to none, but I do hope they offer an extension at BWV.  I don't think we, or many other owners there, would hesitate to extend!  Look at me talking like I already own there.




If your BWV go through how many will you have? Just curious. I’m sure your points are total #DVCGoals


----------



## beourguest2009

beourguest2009---$110-$6444-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 5/25

Just grabbed a small one to add on to what we have.  Glad to have some extra to play with come August!


----------



## Mumof4mice

eaglesrest said:


> eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25
> 
> 
> Booooooo. Next!



Sorry to hear. Well, you can get back on the hunt for another great deal!

No news for me. My broker emailed her dvc contact but got no reply. Now have to wait until Tuesday at the earliest to receive confirmation that they are taking my contract


----------



## Dan1

Mumof4mice said:


> Sorry to hear. Well, you can get back on the hunt for another great deal!
> 
> No news for me. My broker emailed her dvc contact but got no reply. Now have to wait until Tuesday at the earliest to receive confirmation that they are taking my contract



I’m right with ya Momof4mice!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

eaglesrest said:


> eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25
> Booooooo. Next!


Sorry this got taken.  That would have been an amazing price.

Mumof4mice and Dan1  - sorry to hear you were left out in the cold today.  Hopefully you hear ASAP next week.


----------



## eaglesrest

Mumof4mice said:


> Sorry to hear. Well, you can get back on the hunt for another great deal!
> 
> No news for me. My broker emailed her dvc contact but got no reply. Now have to wait until Tuesday at the earliest to receive confirmation that they are taking my contract





Dan1 said:


> I’m right with ya Momof4mice!



Good luck guys.

I've had an offer accepted on a 210pt, loaded, SSR, March UY - $99 per point. Buyer pays dues and fees. Not an amazing deal, but hopefully this one will get past the mouse early. I'll add in the proper format once my agent confirms its been sent for ROFR.

I feel like I'm paying over the odds just because of whats happened in the past month or so. SSR was regularly passing in the mid $80's, just a month ago. Hopefully it doesn't normalise back to those levels, and this is the new norm moving forward but who knows.


----------



## Jerry5788

eaglesrest said:


> Good luck guys.
> 
> I've had an offer accepted on a 210pt, loaded, SSR, March UY - $99 per point. Buyer pays dues and fees. Not an amazing deal, but hopefully this one will get past the mouse early. I'll add in the proper format once my agent confirms its been sent for ROFR.
> 
> I feel like I'm paying over the odds just because of whats happened in the past month or so. SSR was regularly passing in the mid $80's, just a month ago. Hopefully it doesn't normalise back to those levels, and this is the new norm moving forward but who knows.



Seems like a very good contract given no fees or dues and it’s loaded


----------



## Whositsgalore

eaglesrest said:


> Good luck guys.
> 
> I've had an offer accepted on a 210pt, loaded, SSR, March UY - $99 per point. Buyer pays dues and fees. Not an amazing deal, but hopefully this one will get past the mouse early. I'll add in the proper format once my agent confirms its been sent for ROFR.
> 
> I feel like I'm paying over the odds just because of whats happened in the past month or so. SSR was regularly passing in the mid $80's, just a month ago. Hopefully it doesn't normalise back to those levels, and this is the new norm moving forward but who knows.




Has anyone ever seen it go this high in the past?


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> If your BWV go through how many will you have? Just curious. I’m sure your points are total #DVCGoals



Too many!


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> Too many!



No such thing 

I'm not even an owner yet and already have addonitis!


----------



## Drewferin

Lol... I believe RoFR makes you wish you had a contract 10 to 20% bigger. I'm glad I'm through closing but now I have addonitis. Even my wife thinks we should hold find a 25 to 50 add on.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Drewferin said:


> Lol... I believe RoFR makes you wish you had a contract 10 to 20% bigger. I'm glad I'm through closing but now I have addonitis. Even my wife thinks we should hold find a 25 to 50 add on.



I know how you feel.  I told my DH that we needed 150 more points (to make it even to split among the kids).  The first contract I bid on was 170 pts. and I ended up with 160 (the kids will just have to deal with it).  I kind of wished I had won the bid on the 170, but this is a better contract for us with UY and double points for '18.


----------



## Drewferin

disneyeveryyear said:


> I know how you feel.  I told my DH that we needed 150 more points (to make it even to split among the kids).  The first contract I bid on was 170 pts. and I ended up with 160 (the kids will just have to deal with it).  I kind of wished I had won the bid on the 170, but this is a better contract for us with UY and double points for '18.



I first started looking at 100 to 120 point contracts. Than I moved up to looking at 150 to 160 point contracts. And finally bought a 180 point contract. Think 200 points would have been most ideal... A family 5 just needs more points...


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Drewferin said:


> I first started looking at 100 to 120 point contracts. Than I moved up to looking at 150 to 160 point contracts. And finally bought a 180 point contract. Think 200 points would have been most ideal... A family 5 just needs more points...



This is my 3rd add-on bringing us to a total of 410 pts.  My kids are grown with one out of the house and one in college.  We are planning a week at VB in March to take the kids and DS's girlfriend.  That will use up almost of the 2018 pts we are getting in the new add-on and what we have left (not much).  For the first time in a long time I won't have to borrow points to go on vacation.


----------



## jvattes

disneyeveryyear said:


> I know how you feel.  I told my DH that we needed 150 more points (to make it even to split among the kids).  The first contract I bid on was 170 pts. and I ended up with 160 (the kids will just have to deal with it).  I kind of wished I had won the bid on the 170, but this is a better contract for us with UY and double points for '18.



We are deliberately planning on two 150-pt contracts for that very reason.  Purchasing one soon, planning on the other in about 3 years.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

jvattes said:


> We are deliberately planning on two 150-pt contracts for that very reason.  Purchasing one soon, planning on the other in about 3 years.



We started with 150, then added 50, then added 50 with the original plan to add 50 more.  I then decided I would rather add 150 more so each child would get 200 (that's my story and I am sticking to it!)


----------



## NewbieMom

Drewferin said:


> I first started looking at 100 to 120 point contracts. Than I moved up to looking at 150 to 160 point contracts. And finally bought a 180 point contract. Think 200 points would have been most ideal... A family 5 just needs more points...



When we first started looking, we decided to get a contract of 150 pts (family of 4). Then while waiting on ROFR, DH and I sat down and reviewed the point charts and how often we realistically would go and decided to purchase another 150 pts contract. Now we have 2 in ROFR (hopefully they pass!) and one for each kid when they grow up.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## beourguest2009

pangyal said:


> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> beourguest2009---$110-$6444-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 5/25



Thanks for all the hard work keeping this updated - I landed under taken and should be under waiting...


----------



## Eastcoast02

It’s been said on here many times not to make buying decisions based on passing contracts on to your kids. 

Ya never know they could be afraid of mice, or be more Universal Studios, or dislike theme parks in general....I know gasp! 
And well of course there’s the maintenance fees. 

I bought young enough that they can’t have my contract even if they wanted it! Haha


----------



## NewYorkMom

pangyal said:


> Updated!



Thank you for keeping up this updated! It's extremely helpful!! 

Here's our pending one that you can add to "Waiting"

NewYorkMom---$99-$19519-180-AKV-Feb-0/17, 154/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 5/13


----------



## NewbieMom

Eastcoast02 said:


> It’s been said on here many times not to make buying decisions based on passing contracts on to your kids.
> 
> Ya never know they could be afraid of mice, or be more Universal Studios, or dislike theme parks in general....I know gasp!
> And well of course there’s the maintenance fees.
> 
> I bought young enough that they can’t have my contract even if they wanted it! Haha



I definitely bought having in mind the possibility that my kids could have it if they want it. (RTUs long enough for them to even have kids before the contract ends). However if they dislike going to Disney (gasp!) or prefer other vacations, we can always dispose of it, keep it ourselves, etc. They don't have to take it.


----------



## jvattes

Eastcoast02 said:


> It’s been said on here many times not to make buying decisions based on passing contracts on to your kids.
> 
> Ya never know they could be afraid of mice, or be more Universal Studios, or dislike theme parks in general....I know gasp!
> And well of course there’s the maintenance fees.
> 
> I bought young enough that they can’t have my contract even if they wanted it! Haha



I think it's up to each person to decide for themselves the best criteria to use to decide whether or not to purchase. As with most things, what is wise for one is foolish for another. 

As someone else said a bit further down, if the kids don't want it there's nothing that says they have to keep it!


----------



## eaglesrest

NewbieMom said:


> Now we have 2 in ROFR (hopefully they pass!) and one for each kid when they grow up.


I like this concept. How very thoughtful and something we will also consider. Ours have been to Disney since they were 0 and every trip since is different as they age up. They love visiting and the thought they could be doing it for decades (inc grandchildren) is warming


----------



## JimBoWyn

Two to add to Taken please:-

JimBoWyn---$90-$9647-100-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/3, taken 4/20

JimBoWyn---$100-$12566-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/27

Third offer accepted just waiting for contract documents.


----------



## Dan1

JimBoWyn said:


> Two to add to Taken please:-
> 
> JimBoWyn---$90-$9647-100-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/3, taken 4/20
> 
> JimBoWyn---$100-$12566-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/27.



JimBoWyn, sorry to hear another 4/27 club member had their contract taken. We have not heard yet on ours, yet eirily ours is identical to your AKV except ours was $1 / point more. 

At least you have heard so you can go after another.


----------



## Dan1

As expected our contract was taken today:


Dan1---$101-$12693-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/28

Last of club 4/27?

Looking for two or three AKL contracts (which is the same as AKV, right?), October use year totally between 300 and 400 points. 

If anyone knows : sees any please feel free to PM me. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## Dan1

I'm curious if anyone has dealt with Resales DVC (Garden Views Realty Inc) before?  Thanks!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Dan1 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has dealt with Resales DVC (Garden Views Realty Inc) before?  Thanks!



I've worked with Willie Lugo there a couple times. He was the very first person I talked to about DVC. I knew the basics but had some more questions. He was very patient and kind, taking the time to answer my questions and put me at ease. Long story short I had an accepted offer but got cold feet before signing the contract. He was very understanding when I cancelled. (I still kick myself on that, 160 VGC points at $147/point )

I spent the next few months researching and ended up working with almost all the major DVC resale brokerages. Everyone had their pluses and minuses but I kept coming back to Willie as the person I liked the best. It looked like I wouldn't have the chance to work with him but then saw a listing there I liked, called, and he happened to answer the phone. I was thrilled and he has been a pleasure to work with. (One small example, even though I got an email when I passed ROFR, he called me to congratulate me.) I don't have any hesitation in recommending that you give him a call if you're interested in a contract listed there.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Bruin_mouse said:


> I've worked with Willie Lugo there a couple times. He was the very first person I talked to about DVC. I knew the basics but had some more questions. He was very patient and kind, taking the time to answer my questions and put me at ease. Long story short I had an accepted offer but got cold feet before signing the contract. He was very understanding when I cancelled. (I still kick myself on that, 160 VGC points at $147/point )
> 
> I spent the next few months researching and ended up working with almost all the major DVC resale brokerages. Everyone had their pluses and minuses but I kept coming back to Willie as the person I liked the best. It looked like I wouldn't have the chance to work with him but then saw a listing there I liked, called, and he happened to answer the phone. I was thrilled and he has been a pleasure to work with. (One small example, even though I got an email when I passed ROFR, he called me to congratulate me.) I don't have any hesitation in recommending that you give him a call if you're interested in a contract listed there.



I 2nd Willie. I've just started in taking the DVC plunge and started making a couple of offers and I can say out of the agents I've messaged back and forth with, Willie has been the best so far. He emails or calls with any update or just to touch base and let you know he has no update yet. He has been super helpful.


----------



## TexasChick123

JimBoWyn said:


> Two to add to Taken please:-
> 
> JimBoWyn---$90-$9647-100-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/3, taken 4/20
> 
> JimBoWyn---$100-$12566-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/27
> 
> Third offer accepted just waiting for contract documents.





Dan1 said:


> As expected our contract was taken today:
> 
> 
> Dan1---$101-$12693-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/28
> 
> Last of club 4/27?
> 
> Looking for two or three AKL contracts (which is the same as AKV, right?), October use year totally between 300 and 400 points.
> 
> If anyone knows : sees any please feel free to PM me.
> 
> Thanks very much!



Sorry guys. Just keep trying. You’ll get one through!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Dan1 said:


> As expected our contract was taken today:
> 
> 
> Dan1---$101-$12693-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/28
> 
> Last of club 4/27?
> 
> Looking for two or three AKL contracts (which is the same as AKV, right?), October use year totally between 300 and 400 points.
> 
> If anyone knows : sees any please feel free to PM me.
> 
> Thanks very much!



Sorry to hear that, Dan1!  Last man standing. But only because my broker had Monday off. I'm sure dvc has exercised rofr on my contract.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Eastcoast02 said:


> It’s been said on here many times not to make buying decisions based on passing contracts on to your kids.
> 
> Ya never know they could be afraid of mice, or be more Universal Studios, or dislike theme parks in general....I know gasp!
> And well of course there’s the maintenance fees.
> 
> I bought young enough that they can’t have my contract even if they wanted it! Haha



I wanted them even if the kids do want them.  If they don't we can sell them, or they can sell them.


JimBoWyn said:


> Two to add to Taken please:-
> 
> JimBoWyn---$90-$9647-100-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/3, taken 4/20
> 
> JimBoWyn---$100-$12566-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/27
> 
> Third offer accepted just waiting for contract documents.



Sorry to hear this.  I am so surprised that you heard on Sunday, of a holiday weekend.


Dan1 said:


> As expected our contract was taken today:
> 
> 
> Dan1---$101-$12693-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/28
> 
> Last of club 4/27?
> 
> Looking for two or three AKL contracts (which is the same as AKV, right?), October use year totally between 300 and 400 points.
> 
> If anyone knows : sees any please feel free to PM me.
> 
> Thanks very much!


Dan, I am so sorry to hear this.  I felt like we were going through this together and thought you would pass with me.
I am sending you a PM of a contract I have seen.


----------



## NewbieMom

JimBoWyn said:


> Two to add to Taken please:-
> 
> JimBoWyn---$90-$9647-100-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/3, taken 4/20
> 
> JimBoWyn---$100-$12566-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/27
> 
> Third offer accepted just waiting for contract documents.



So sorry!



Dan1 said:


> As expected our contract was taken today:
> 
> 
> Dan1---$101-$12693-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/28
> 
> Last of club 4/27?
> 
> Looking for two or three AKL contracts (which is the same as AKV, right?), October use year totally between 300 and 400 points.
> 
> If anyone knows : sees any please feel free to PM me.
> 
> Thanks very much!



Just sent you a PM of an interesting AKV contract!


----------



## pangyal

beourguest2009 said:


> Thanks for all the hard work keeping this updated - I landed under taken and should be under waiting...


Sorry about that- I fixed it!


----------



## Dumbo777

Yay


----------



## beourguest2009

pangyal said:


> Sorry about that- I fixed it!



Thank you!


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

I closed today!!! I Judy wanted to say that I had a great experience with Fidelity and Furst American title. I didn't love that that have a few more fees than since it's but their prices can't be beat. As previously posted, I got a loaded PBV resale for $135 a point. I'll take that and trade a few fees and costumer service that I didnt even feel I missed. I lost a non loaded $95 offer at AKV on my first try but judging by the recent taken contracts that was to be expected. Best of luck to everyone. Now, I'm just waiting for my points. I'll try to hold off until day 10 before I start calling. I need to use some expiring points by the end of July.


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV---$132-$33951-250-BCV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 250/20- sent 5/29   (seller)


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> NickBCV---$132-$33951-250-BCV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 250/20- sent 5/29   (seller)


Listing the above as seller of the contract.  Now we look for more VGF points to spend our money on


----------



## TexasChick123

NickBCV said:


> NickBCV---$132-$33951-250-BCV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 250/20- sent 5/29   (seller)



Congrats! We love VGF, so best of luck on the hunt!!! 

Who did you use as your broker for the sale?


----------



## NickBCV

TexasChick123 said:


> Congrats! We love VGF, so best of luck on the hunt!!!
> 
> Who did you use as your broker for the sale?


We used Fidelity....great response a week after the posting went up.  We previously posted with DVC by Resale and DVC Sales and had no bites at all.  We liked the 6% commission at Fidelity compared to other sites although the other two we worked with did work with us on a reduced commission.  I have bought two contracts from DVC Resale Market and although they are great to work with when buying, they had no flexibility on commission for sales listings.


----------



## jvattes

Jvattes -- $109 - $16,350 - 150 - OKW - Dec - 150/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20 - sent 5/29

Our first contract. Crossing fingers to pass ROFR!


----------



## larissawbb

jvattes said:


> Jvattes -- $109 - $16,350 - 150 - OKW - Dec - 150/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20 - sent 5/29
> 
> Our first contract. Crossing fingers to pass ROFR!


Is this extended? Just asking cause I’m looking at OKW myself and trying to get an idea of what’s passing.


----------



## jvattes

larissawbb said:


> Is this extended? Just asking cause I’m looking at OKW myself and trying to get an idea of what’s passing.



Not extended.

Priced a bit higher for OKW but with all the points we felt this was fair. We also hope with it being so loaded and priced a little high that it will not be one that they want.


----------



## ScubaCat

jvattes said:


> Jvattes -- $109 - $16,350 - 150 - OKW - Dec - 150/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20 - sent 5/29
> 
> Our first contract. Crossing fingers to pass ROFR!



If you click the link in post #1 to reformat that string, it increases your odds.  Scientific fact!


----------



## larissawbb

jvattes said:


> Not extended.
> 
> Priced a bit higher for OKW but with all the points we felt this was fair. We also hope with it being so loaded and priced a little high that it will not be one that they want.


That is a lot of points! Hopefully they will pass you by. Good luck!


----------



## jvattes

ScubaCat said:


> If you click the link in post #1 to reformat that string, it increases your odds.  Scientific fact!



My apologies. I'm on my phone at the moment and it doesn't work well for me unless on computer. Will reformat later.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Mumof4mice---$135-$27650-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 4/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 4/27, passed 5/29

Phew. Didn't think it was going to happen - last minute pardon! 


Signed my second contract over the weekend. 
Mumof4mice---$144.5-$30140-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 198/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays CC- sent 5/26

This one should pass easily.  With any luck should have points to play with in... July? 

(sorry, off topic) Could anyone please let me know what the PVB studio availability is looking like for January 2019?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## NHLFAN

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$135-$27650-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 4/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 4/27, passed 5/29
> 
> Phew. Didn't think it was going to happen - last minute pardon!
> 
> 
> Signed my second contract over the weekend.
> Mumof4mice---$144.5-$30140-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 198/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays CC- sent 5/26
> 
> This one should pass easily.  With any luck should have points to play with in... July?
> 
> (sorry, off topic) Could anyone please let me know what the PVB studio availability is looking like for January 2019?  Thanks in advance!



Congrats!
Current availability:
Hope you saw it...if not send me PM


----------



## motherof5

eaglesrest said:


> Good luck guys.
> 
> I've had an offer accepted on a 210pt, loaded, SSR, March UY - $99 per point. Buyer pays dues and fees. Not an amazing deal, but hopefully this one will get past the mouse early. I'll add in the proper format once my agent confirms its been sent for ROFR.
> 
> I feel like I'm paying over the odds just because of whats happened in the past month or so. SSR was regularly passing in the mid $80's, just a month ago. Hopefully it doesn't normalise back to those levels, and this is the new norm moving forward but who knows.


I can't believe the difference a month has made.


----------



## motherof5

JimBoWyn said:


> Two to add to Taken please:-
> 
> JimBoWyn---$90-$9647-100-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/3, taken 4/20
> 
> JimBoWyn---$100-$12566-120-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/27
> 
> Third offer accepted just waiting for contract documents.


So sorry.  Hoping the third goes through.  I passed on my AKL two months ago and it was loaded for $100.  Hoping you have good luck.


----------



## motherof5

TexasChick123 said:


> Sorry guys. Just keep trying. You’ll get one through!


Sorry.  I'm surprised with it being stripped.  There is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> (sorry, off topic) Could anyone please let me know what the PVB studio availability is looking like for January 2019?  Thanks in advance!





NHLFAN said:


> Current availability:



Not really supposed to post that here.  If one of the mods catches us, scary things can happen!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/welcome-home.2823940/


----------



## Mumof4mice

NHLFAN said:


> Congrats!
> Current availability:
> 
> 
> View attachment 325753View attachment 325754



Thank you so much!



ScubaCat said:


> Not really supposed to post that here.  If one of the mods catches us, scary things can happen!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/welcome-home.2823940/



Oops, sorry I didn't know that.  Thanks


----------



## NHLFAN

Mumof4mice said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry I didn't know that.  Thanks



No worries, thought the rule only pertained to the Rent/Trade board but I deleted them anyways.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NHLFAN said:


> No worries, thought the rule only pertained to the Rent/Trade board but I deleted them anyways.



Nope - it applies to all boards.


----------



## jvattes

Reposting in correct format.  Looks the same to me except with dues and closing costs, but hopefully this will be more well received 

jvattes---$109-$17904-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/29


----------



## ScubaCat

jvattes said:


> Reposting in correct format.  Looks the same to me except with dues and closing costs, but hopefully this will be more well received
> 
> jvattes---$109-$17904-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/29



Thanks and congrats! Your odds of passing have now increased by .0012%!  Every little bit helps right?


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Silence on the ROFR front...or am I too early in the day?


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Reneedisnerd said:


> Silence on the ROFR front...or am I too early in the day?


Hard to say. They cranked them out pretty good before the long weekend. Sitting at day 23 over here. There is literally no rhyme or reason to passing vs taking it, as my SSR is right in line with all the ones that passed right before Memorial Day, and I’m still waiting.


----------



## rundisney79

rundisney79---$114-$29854-240-BWV-Oct-240/17, 240/18, 240/19- sent 5/11, passed 5/29


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Last week we had a lot of notices on Wed...and I think the week before.   I also noticed that the “pass” notices are taking as long as the “taken” notices in some cases.  I am only at day 18 so I am just going to sit back and maybe get worried at day 29 lol.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$114-$29854-240-BWV-Oct-240/17, 240/18, 240/19- sent 5/11, passed 5/29


Congrats.


----------



## jvattes

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$114-$29854-240-BWV-Oct-240/17, 240/18, 240/19- sent 5/11, passed 5/29



What a great deal!


----------



## Jerry5788

Reneedisnerd said:


> Silence on the ROFR front...or am I too early in the day?



They are still away for MDW


----------



## Beesknees6

Unicorn Dreams said:


> Passed.... Don't think I can use the 150 holding points. Will have to figure out how to sell them....I was ready to leave Disney and explore Marriott if this one didn't pass
> 
> Unicorn Dreams---$135-$21945-150-PVB-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19-2017 are holding- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


Great contract!  Wondering if this was the list price or was it higher and you negotiated them down?  I know fidelity contracts go fast


----------



## JimBoWyn

JimBoWyn---$110-$14953-125-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 125/19- sent 5/30

Waiting on this one. Fingers crossed third time lucky!


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

Beesknees6 said:


> Great contract!  Wondering if this was the list price or was it higher and you negotiated them down?  I know fidelity contracts go fast



The list price was $140. I counted at $135 and it was immediately accepted. At the time, I thought it was great but now wishing I'd offered $130. I know that's greedy but...


----------



## Mumof4mice

Unicorn Dreams said:


> The list price was $140. I counted at $135 and it was immediately accepted. At the time, I thought it was great but now wishing I'd offered $130. I know that's greedy but...



You got a superb deal! Don't second guess. Start spending points!


----------



## Calculator

Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30

Taken 30th May


----------



## jvattes

Calculator said:


> Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30
> 
> Taken 30th May


That's stinky.  Sorry to hear.  Hope you find the perfect one soon.


----------



## jvattes

Totally not judging here, genuinely curious.  I know you folks don't know me so you might otherwise take this question the wrong way, hence the disclaimer 

I see contracts being bought - here, elsewhere, and just by watching broker pages - that have no points coming for sometimes 18 months or even longer.  What is the thought process behind that transaction?  For us, it was important to find a contract as loaded up with points as possible so as to begin using the membership we are going to be paying for as soon as the cash leaves our hot little hands.  I'm not looking at any contracts that will not have points coming by June of next year, preferably April or sooner.  So I'm genuinely interested to know why you would buy something today that you couldn't use for so long.  Why not wait?

Thanks for indulging the noob


----------



## jvattes

Mumof4mice said:


> You got a superb deal! Don't second guess. Start spending points!


It's funny how that works.  My contract, currently on D1 of ROFR, is heavily loaded and a smaller-ish contract.  Given those two things, DH and I felt the higher price was fair (and really, still do).  But as soon as the counter offer came in, I found myself wondering if I should have started lower LOL.  I hate things that involve negotiation.  In the end I think both sides question if they could have done better, no matter how briefly.


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

I know I got a great deal and was sure it would be taken, but the minute Disney passef I started to question the deal. I'm still happy and know I saved at least 15K versus buying direct, which I couldn't afford, but there's still that doubt. 

I was very surprised to see the final documents and realize that my seller was not waking away with any money, like less than $500. I don't know when they purchased but hopefully they were able to get some benefits beige having to sell


----------



## Calculator

jvattes said:


> Totally not judging here, genuinely curious.  I know you folks don't know me so you might otherwise take this question the wrong way, hence the disclaimer
> 
> I see contracts being bought - here, elsewhere, and just by watching broker pages - that have no points coming for sometimes 18 months or even longer.  What is the thought process behind that transaction?  For us, it was important to find a contract as loaded up with points as possible so as to begin using the membership we are going to be paying for as soon as the cash leaves our hot little hands.  I'm not looking at any contracts that will not have points coming by June of next year, preferably April or sooner.  So I'm genuinely interested to know why you would buy something today that you couldn't use for so long.  Why not wait?
> 
> Thanks for indulging the noob


For us, being from the UK, we'd be doing 1 trip every couple of years. With no plans to go there for at least 2 years. It brings the initial buy in cost to a lower amount making it more affordable.


----------



## Calculator

jvattes said:


> That's stinky.  Sorry to hear.  Hope you find the perfect one soon.


That's it for us now. We've tried and failed for 3 months, each time waiting until at least day 30. We don't want to waste another 1, 2 or 3 months waiting on the ROFR process whilst we affectively have tens of thousands of dollars tied up in a pending status.

Disappointed but it obviously wasn't meant to be.

Looks like we'll be getting a new bathroom instead, how fun.


----------



## wings91

Calculator said:


> Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30
> 
> Taken 30th May


That's crazy!  I'd say mine that passed was a at least the same if not a "better" deal.  
wings91---$95-$25900-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 500/18, 250/19- sent 5/4, passed 5/23
It's just so random what they pass or take.  I hope you find another good one!


----------



## jvattes

Calculator said:


> That's it for us now. We've tried and failed for 3 months, each time waiting until at least day 30. We don't want to waste another 1, 2 or 3 months waiting on the ROFR process whilst we affectively have tens of thousands of dollars tied up in a pending status.
> 
> Disappointed but it obviously wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Looks like we'll be getting a new bathroom instead, how fun.



Well, honestly that *can* be kind of fun.  I've done that too - interestingly one year it was instead of WDW (by force, not choice, as we had a plumbing issue arise)

Best to you.


----------



## jvattes

Calculator said:


> For us, being from the UK, we'd be doing 1 trip every couple of years. With no plans to go there for at least 2 years. It brings the initial buy in cost to a lower amount making it more affordable.


That makes sense I guess.  Good to hear other perspectives!  Thanks


----------



## sndral

Reneedisnerd said:


> Last week we had a lot of notices on Wed...and I think the week before.   I also noticed that the “pass” notices are taking as long as the “taken” notices in some cases.  I am only at day 18 so I am just going to sit back and maybe get worried at day 29 lol.


When I was waiting on ROFR a little over a year ago I actually plotted out the days of the week people heard, trying to predict when I might hear, I can laugh about it now, but at the time I guess I was a tad obsessed 


jvattes said:


> Totally not judging here, genuinely curious.  I know you folks don't know me so you might otherwise take this question the wrong way, hence the disclaimer
> 
> I see contracts being bought - here, elsewhere, and just by watching broker pages - that have no points coming for sometimes 18 months or even longer.  What is the thought process behind that transaction?  For us, it was important to find a contract as loaded up with points as possible so as to begin using the membership we are going to be paying for as soon as the cash leaves our hot little hands.  I'm not looking at any contracts that will not have points coming by June of next year, preferably April or sooner.  So I'm genuinely interested to know why you would buy something today that you couldn't use for so long.  Why not wait?
> 
> Thanks for indulging the noob


Just having the points doesn’t mean you can use them - if you were just getting access to your points now it’d be hard to find availability for next fall/Dec. for example, so if some one doesn’t plan to use points for awhile the lower price for a stripped contract plus not paying MFs which can save another $6 or more per point can make sense.
In my case last year I was adding on and didn’t need the points right away and I was buying VGF and wanted to match my existing use year and it took a long time for any suitable contract to even show up for sale, so I was prepared to offer on any suitable VGF contract - the one I got had a few more points than I’d planned on and actually had points to be used, but if it hadn’t I would still have been interested because VGF resale contracts are hard to find.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

WE PASSED!!    lola_stark42---$97-$17650-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 169/18, 160/19- sent 5/7, passed 5/30
Got the email earlier this evening, and will be getting more info in the next week. YAY I'm so excited!!


----------



## kboo

sndral said:


> In my case last year I was adding on and didn’t need the points right away and I was buying VGF and wanted to match my existing use year and it took a long time for any suitable contract to even show up for sale, so I was prepared to offer on any suitable VGF contract - the one I got had a few more points than I’d planned on and actually had points to be used, but if it hadn’t I would still have been interested because VGF resale contracts are hard to find.



My position as well. I'm on Day 13 of ROFR limbo with a VGF contract that has 6 points (!!) coming this August. But we aren't really needing the points until our Aug 2019 UY, so we will just bank the 6 and plan another trip between Aug 2019-July 2020. I also don't think the sellers are walking away with anything - they need to pay off their mortgage.


----------



## ScubaCat

Calculator said:


> Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30
> 
> Taken 30th May


Bollocks


----------



## David K.

For anyone interested I put together a website while waiting for my contract....I hope to add more to it going forward so I'd love any feedback.

dvcstats.com


----------



## striker1064

jvattes said:


> Totally not judging here, genuinely curious.  I know you folks don't know me so you might otherwise take this question the wrong way, hence the disclaimer
> 
> I see contracts being bought - here, elsewhere, and just by watching broker pages - that have no points coming for sometimes 18 months or even longer.  What is the thought process behind that transaction?  For us, it was important to find a contract as loaded up with points as possible so as to begin using the membership we are going to be paying for as soon as the cash leaves our hot little hands.  I'm not looking at any contracts that will not have points coming by June of next year, preferably April or sooner.  So I'm genuinely interested to know why you would buy something today that you couldn't use for so long.  Why not wait?
> 
> Thanks for indulging the noob



We're just adding on, so the points we have now are covering our next two trips. The next planned trip isn't until the end of next year, so we could afford to wait for a cheaper contract, and it didn't matter that it won't have points for a while.


----------



## TexasChick123

TexasChick123---$118-$19267-150-BWV-Aug-150/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 5/10, passed 5/31

And we're done with just straight add-ons.  Only way we will be adding on at this point is if we sell some off.


----------



## mlittig

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$118-$19267-150-BWV-Aug-150/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 5/10, passed 5/31
> 
> And we're done with just straight add-ons.  Only way we will be adding on at this point is if we sell some off.



Congrats, TexasChick123


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$118-$19267-150-BWV-Aug-150/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 5/10, passed 5/31
> 
> And we're done with just straight add-ons.  Only way we will be adding on at this point is if we sell some off.



Woohoo! Great price for a nicely loaded contract!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

David K. said:


> For anyone interested I put together a website while waiting for my contract....I hope to add more to it going forward so I'd love any feedback.
> 
> dvcstats.com


Nice job! I hope I will end up on the Passed list!


----------



## kboo

David K. said:


> For anyone interested I put together a website while waiting for my contract....I hope to add more to it going forward so I'd love any feedback.
> 
> dvcstats.com


Cool! I see I am that outlier yellow point on waiting. LOL.


----------



## striker1064

David K. said:


> For anyone interested I put together a website while waiting for my contract....I hope to add more to it going forward so I'd love any feedback.
> 
> dvcstats.com



As a data nerd who is entirely too lazy to build out tools most of the time, I greatly applaud your effort. This is great stuff.

One thing I'm noticing, I can't seem to custom sort the table? The Status column is automatically sorted, but if I were, for example, researching typical price per point, it might be nice to see that in ascending order. I'm using Chrome, could be a browser thing too.


----------



## David K.

striker1064 said:


> As a data nerd who is entirely too lazy to build out tools most of the time, I greatly applaud your effort. This is great stuff.
> 
> One thing I'm noticing, I can't seem to custom sort the table? The Status column is automatically sorted, but if I were, for example, researching typical price per point, it might be nice to see that in ascending order. I'm using Chrome, could be a browser thing too.


Thanks for the feedback. 
I just noticed that after I published. Hopefully it's an easy fix that u can get to soon. Also some mobile-friendly tweaks needed.


----------



## David K.

kboo said:


> Cool! I see I am that outlier yellow point on waiting. LOL.


Ha. That was my favorite feature after I visualized the data. How you get a Passed this week.


----------



## Thumper729

Calculator said:


> Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30
> 
> Taken 30th May



Ughh so sorry.. that does stink that this is the 3rd time and each waited a month. Good Luck with your new bathroom.



Lola_Stark42 said:


> WE PASSED!!    lola_stark42---$97-$17650-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 169/18, 160/19- sent 5/7, passed 5/30
> Got the email earlier this evening, and will be getting more info in the next week. YAY I'm so excited!!



Yay- that's awesome. Waiting on my contract to hopefully pass at the same price per point..



TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$118-$19267-150-BWV-Aug-150/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 5/10, passed 5/31
> 
> And we're done with just straight add-ons.  Only way we will be adding on at this point is if we sell some off.


Yay- congrats.


----------



## Dan1

Jumping back on the bandwagon. 

Have not one but two AKL contracts waiting sellers’ signature before going to ROFR. 

Details to follow. Hopefully at least one will pass.


----------



## eaglesrest

Eaglesrest---$99-$22631-210-SSR-Mar-0/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 5/30

Fingers crossed on this one


----------



## iheartglaciers

iheartglaciers(SELLER)---$145-$15025-100-BCV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 5/1, passed 5/31

I was really surprised this took so long to pass!  This was the contract we bought before we decided that we prefer BWV


----------



## kboo

iheartglaciers said:


> iheartglaciers(SELLER)---$145-$15025-100-BCV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 5/1, passed 5/31
> 
> I was really surprised this took so long to pass!



Congratulations! That sure did take a long time to pass! Nice price for you as seller!



iheartglaciers said:


> This was the contract we bought before we decided that we prefer BWV



Uh oh. I can't wait to see @ScubaCat 's response.


----------



## Jerry5788

iheartglaciers said:


> iheartglaciers(SELLER)---$145-$15025-100-BCV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 5/1, passed 5/31
> 
> I was really surprised this took so long to pass!  This was the contract we bought before we decided that we prefer BWV



Hopefully you got a good BWV price and came out ahead on the BCV flip!


----------



## iheartglaciers

kboo said:


> Congratulations! That sure did take a long time to pass! Nice price for you as seller!
> 
> Uh oh. I can't wait to see @ScubaCat 's response.



haha I do love SAB, but really like the vibe at BWV.  Hopefully we'll be able get a trip in at BCV from time to time, if not we'll bug our cousins who own there haha.  Unfortunately we can't have as many home resorts as we'd like  

I didn't expect to get this much for the contract!



Jerry5788 said:


> Hopefully you got a good BWV price and came out ahead on the BCV flip!



We did come out a little ahead on the BCV flip, but we also bought a bigger BWV contract!  It can be hard to pick a home resort... we had stayed at 5 DVC resorts and thought we knew what we wanted to buy.  I think we really just love too many of them


----------



## Jerry5788

iheartglaciers said:


> We did come out a little ahead on the BCV flip, but we also bought a bigger BWV contract!  It can be hard to pick a home resort... we had stayed at 5 DVC resorts and thought we knew what we wanted to buy.  I think we really just love too many of them




I just went back and checked the old ROFR posts for both contracts....steal


----------



## beourguest2009

DVC Resale market just posted that they had 61 ROFR’s passed today!  Anyone?!?


----------



## motherof5

NHLFAN said:


> Congrats!
> Current availability:
> Hope you saw it...if not send me PM


Congratulations.


----------



## lovethesun12

David K. said:


> For anyone interested I put together a website while waiting for my contract....I hope to add more to it going forward so I'd love any feedback.
> 
> dvcstats.com


This is awesome! Love it!


----------



## motherof5

kboo said:


> Cool! I see I am that outlier yellow point on waiting. LOL.


Great job.  Is it just me or does anyone else feel that those sold by international sellers usually pass.  My OKW I passed at $72 a point, granted it didn't have the points until Feb 2019 but I never thought that would pass and it was a international seller and passed in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

beourguest2009 said:


> DVC Resale market just posted that they had 61 ROFR’s passed today!  Anyone?!?


Not me .  I checked and I am on day 20.  Normally I would say it was going to be taken but....I have seen a few go the full 30 days and get the pass so I have no idea at this point.  Hopefully next week will be my week.


----------



## kboo

beourguest2009 said:


> DVC Resale market just posted that they had 61 ROFR’s passed today!  Anyone?!?



Does anyone know which resorts they are? (Sticking with my theory that they review all the contracts up at certain resorts together) My current contract is not with them, but I'm starting to get antsy (even though I am only on Day 13 now).


----------



## Jerry5788

kboo said:


> Does anyone know which resorts they are? (Sticking with my theory that they review all the contracts up at certain resorts together) My current contract is not with them, but I'm starting to get antsy (even though I am only on Day 13 now).



They just say the Last Names


----------



## Gryhndmom

jvattes said:


> Totally not judging here, genuinely curious.  I know you folks don't know me so you might otherwise take this question the wrong way, hence the disclaimer
> 
> I see contracts being bought - here, elsewhere, and just by watching broker pages - that have no points coming for sometimes 18 months or even longer.  What is the thought process behind that transaction?  For us, it was important to find a contract as loaded up with points as possible so as to begin using the membership we are going to be paying for as soon as the cash leaves our hot little hands.  I'm not looking at any contracts that will not have points coming by June of next year, preferably April or sooner.  So I'm genuinely interested to know why you would buy something today that you couldn't use for so long.  Why not wait?
> 
> Thanks for indulging the noob



For us on both of our resale BLT buys was the fact that having no points for the current use year also meant we paid no MF and got a great deal since it was a stripped contract.  Depending on what time of year you want to go, many people book right at the 11 month window and having a few extra months before that allows time to find a good contract, wait for paperwork from the sellers to the broker, waiting on the mouse for ROFR, and finally closing and the points to actually appear in your dvc account.  Hope that helps.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> Jumping back on the bandwagon.
> 
> Have not one but two AKL contracts waiting sellers’ signature before going to ROFR.
> 
> Details to follow. Hopefully at least one will pass.


Did I have a hand in one of these?  If so, I hope it works for you!


----------



## Dan1

disneyeveryyear said:


> Did I have a hand in one of these?  If so, I hope it works for you!


Maybe


----------



## motherof5

Thumper729 said:


> Ughh so sorry.. that does stink that this is the 3rd time and each waited a month. Good Luck with your new bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay- that's awesome. Waiting on my contract to hopefully pass at the same price per point..
> 
> 
> Yay- congrats.


Congrats


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> Maybe



Maybe I should contact the broker about a finder's fee.


----------



## disfoodie

disfoodie---$100-$21138-200-AKV-Feb-0/17, 72/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/31

So I tend to be a lurker on this board, but the few times I have asked questions everyone has been so helpful.  Thank you for that!  This was our first time making it to ROFR (first time seller pulled out) and with all the offers being taken at AKV I was for sure Disney would take it.  Still shocked it went through.  Now in the home stretch of being a first time DVC owner!!!


----------



## Jerry5788

disfoodie said:


> disfoodie---$100-$21138-200-AKV-Feb-0/17, 72/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/31
> 
> So I tend to be a lurker on this board, but the few times I have asked questions everyone has been so helpful.  Thank you for that!  This was our first time making it to ROFR (first time seller pulled out) and with all the offers being taken at AKV I was for sure Disney would take it.  Still shocked it went through.  Now in the home stretch of being a first time DVC owner!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Dan1

disfoodie said:


> disfoodie---$100-$21138-200-AKV-Feb-0/17, 72/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/31
> 
> So I tend to be a lurker on this board, but the few times I have asked questions everyone has been so helpful.  Thank you for that!  This was our first time making it to ROFR (first time seller pulled out) and with all the offers being taken at AKV I was for sure Disney would take it.  Still shocked it went through.  Now in the home stretch of being a first time DVC owner!!!



Nice.  I'm jealous........I had an Oct use year for less points stripped @ $101 per point and they took it.  Oh well.


----------



## Hammer22

Hammer22---$137.5-$22375-160-BCV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/1

Can I request a collective crossing of fingers?  Its my first crack at this...


----------



## Jerry5788

Dan1 said:


> Nice.  I'm jealous........I had an Oct use year for less points stripped @ $101 per point and they took it.  Oh well.



Well hopefully both of your new ones pass!



Hammer22 said:


> Hammer22---$137.5-$22375-160-BCV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/1
> 
> Can I request a collective crossing of fingers?  Its my first crack at this...



Congrats!


----------



## ScubaCat

Hammer22 said:


> Hammer22---$137.5-$22375-160-BCV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/1
> 
> Can I request a collective crossing of fingers?  Its my first crack at this...



It's always exciting to have a new BCV'er join the club.  Good luck!


----------



## David K.

beourguest2009 said:


> DVC Resale market just posted that they had 61 ROFR’s passed today!  Anyone?!?



Me!!

David K.---$104-$24537-220-AKV-Mar-0/17, 152/18, 220/19-International seller- sent 5/14, passed 5/31


----------



## adwiggins

I am waiting on ROFR and the wait is killingggg me... we submitted 5/15 for SSR 120


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

adwiggins said:


> I am waiting on ROFR and the wait is killingggg me... we submitted 5/15 for SSR 120


Aaahhhh me too! Mine was sent 5/16 160 SSR—- let’s hope we both get through and be neighbors! Lol


----------



## Beesknees6

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$118-$19267-150-BWV-Aug-150/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 5/10, passed 5/31
> 
> And we're done with just straight add-ons.  Only way we will be adding on at this point is if we sell some off.


Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

disfoodie said:


> disfoodie---$100-$21138-200-AKV-Feb-0/17, 72/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/31
> 
> So I tend to be a lurker on this board, but the few times I have asked questions everyone has been so helpful.  Thank you for that!  This was our first time making it to ROFR (first time seller pulled out) and with all the offers being taken at AKV I was for sure Disney would take it.  Still shocked it went through.  Now in the home stretch of being a first time DVC owner!!!


Great deal.  Congratulations


----------



## jvattes

I updated my DVC resale activity log.  DH says it's boring.  You tell me:

ROFR D1: no news
ROFR D2: no news
ROFR D3: no news

He hinted about me being obsessed.  IDK.  I think it's usual.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

disfoodie said:


> disfoodie---$100-$21138-200-AKV-Feb-0/17, 72/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/31
> 
> So I tend to be a lurker on this board, but the few times I have asked questions everyone has been so helpful.  Thank you for that!  This was our first time making it to ROFR (first time seller pulled out) and with all the offers being taken at AKV I was for sure Disney would take it.  Still shocked it went through.  Now in the home stretch of being a first time DVC owner!!!



Congratulations! Great deal!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

adwiggins said:


> I am waiting on ROFR and the wait is killingggg me... we submitted 5/15 for SSR 120


Mine was submitted on 5/11 and have been fine until now...I am officially stressing that this one will get taken (third strike) and I don’t see a lot out there that will work for us if I have to go for a fourth try.  First one was taken on day 21, second on day 28.  It would be easier if I had some idea what was passing with OKW but I haven’t seen anything lately.


----------



## DaveNan

David K. said:


> Me!
> 
> David K.---$104-$24537-220-AKV-Mar-0/17, 152/18, 220/19-International seller- sent 5/14, passed 5/31


Always nice to pass quickly.  I passed a while back with an international seller as well.  I have been patiently waiting for them to return all the paperwork.  They need to submit a form to withhold potential taxes and this can delay the process.  The anxious wait is over, now the second wait begins.  Good luck and I hope it moves quickly.


----------



## Dan1

First of two - actually this was the second contract so I was a tad aggressive yet seller agreed. 

Still waiting for seller to sign first contract:

Dan1---$105-$22412-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 9/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/31

Hopefully one of these passes the Mouse


----------



## Whositsgalore

Anyone noticing “estoppel” taking a long time? Passed ROFR on 5/23, talked to title company yesterday and she said it’s still in estoppel. Pass one step wait.......pass step two wait......pass step three wait...... I know patience is the key here but, dang.


----------



## Drewferin

The whole process takes forever... My deed was recorded 5/17 and still no email 16 days later. It's a game of patience. At least we all saved big money over direct.


----------



## Disneykate605

disfoodie said:


> disfoodie---$100-$21138-200-AKV-Feb-0/17, 72/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/31
> 
> So I tend to be a lurker on this board, but the few times I have asked questions everyone has been so helpful.  Thank you for that!  This was our first time making it to ROFR (first time seller pulled out) and with all the offers being taken at AKV I was for sure Disney would take it.  Still shocked it went through.  Now in the home stretch of being a first time DVC owner!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Whositsgalore

Drewferin said:


> The whole process takes forever... My deed was recorded 5/17 and still no email 16 days later. It's a game of patience. At least we all saved big money over direct.



Have you called MS?


----------



## Drewferin

Whositsgalore said:


> Have you called MS?



I called last week on Friday. They didn't have my deed in their system yet but told me to call this last week. Work, kids and the end of school killed my free time. Maybe I should call today...


----------



## Whositsgalore

Drewferin said:


> I called last week on Friday. They didn't have my deed in their system yet but told me to call this last week. Work, kids and the end of school killed my free time. Maybe I should call today...



For sure!!!! Definitely wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone noticing “estoppel” taking a long time? Passed ROFR on 5/23, talked to title company yesterday and she said it’s still in estoppel. Pass one step wait.......pass step two wait......pass step three wait...... I know patience is the key here but, dang.



I passed that day too, and I’ve heard crickets...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Drewferin said:


> The whole process takes forever... My deed was recorded 5/17 and still no email 16 days later. It's a game of patience. At least we all saved big money over direct.



Likely vacations going on.  Seems to be happening most places I'm dealing with!


----------



## Drewferin

Well I called member services twice and talked to 2 nice DVC ppl. They had me in the system but couldnt verify 1 last piece of information since the other department is closed on the weekend. They said to call back Monday and they can get everything setup. Ughhh so close but yet so far.


----------



## TexasChick123

Drewferin said:


> Well I called member services twice and talked to 2 nice DVC ppl. They had me in the system but couldnt verify 1 last piece of information since the other department is closed on the weekend. They said to call back Monday and they can get everything setup. Ughhh so close but yet so far.



It’s really been amateur hour at DVD lately. Things are taking almost 3 weeks to pass, points going into your account are taking a while, estoppel is taking forever, etc. It isn’t being run like a business at all. Resale is still a large part of the DVC business, but it is treated as an afterthought unfortunately. I understand that they aren’t the ones selling, but it is still a part of the business and should be treated as such IMO.


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> It’s really been amateur hour at DVD lately. Things are taking almost 3 weeks to pass, points going into your account are taking a while, estoppel is taking forever, etc. It isn’t being run like a business at all. Resale is still a large part of the DVC business, but it is treated as an afterthought unfortunately. I understand that they aren’t the ones selling, but it is still a part of the business and should be treated as such IMO.



Sounds like a good way to run a business to try and force people to buy direct


----------



## Walker TR

Is there a thread for resale prices at PVB.  Thinking of purchasing at the Poly.  Thanks


----------



## Drewferin

Walker TR said:


> Is there a thread for resale prices at PVB.  Thinking of purchasing at the Poly.  Thanks


Check this forum on the 1st page. Scroll down to the Passed, Waiting and Taken categories for Poly.


----------



## Walker TR

Thanks, much appreciated.....


----------



## jvattes

Jerry5788 said:


> Sounds like a good way to run a business to try and force people to buy direct


Was just about to reply same!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> Sounds like a good way to run a business to try and force people to buy direct





jvattes said:


> Was just about to reply same!



That could be part of it, but my hunch is that DVD considers it overhead, not a profit center, so they minimally staff that part of the business.  There could literally be one or two people handling the contract transfers, estoppel, etc.  And they know you'll wait because what's the alternative?


----------



## TexasChick123

ScubaCat said:


> That could be part of it, but my hunch is that DVD considers it overhead, not a profit center, so they minimally staff that part of the business.  There could literally be one or two people handling the contract transfers, estoppel, etc.  And they know you'll wait because what's the alternative?



I know, but it puts them in a bad light for a company that’s supposed to be all about magic and smiles. Yes, I know it’s still a big evil corporation that hides behind a smiling mouse, but it is in such poor form to do this stuff.


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> I know, but it puts them in a bad light for a company that’s supposed to be all about magic and smiles. Yes, I know it’s still a big evil corporation that hides behind a smiling mouse, but it is in such poor form to do this stuff.



Have you been to Tony's Town Square or ridden on an unairconditioned monorail lately? Trust me, resale delays are the least of their issues.


----------



## TexasChick123

ScubaCat said:


> Have you been to Tony's Town Square or ridden on an unairconditioned monorail lately? Trust me, resale delays are the least of their issues.


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


>



I agree but it's also disappointing.

If you compare DVC (or Disney hotels in general) to other resorts, they're mediocre at best. Their primary appeal is access to the theme parks.


----------



## jvattes

ScubaCat said:


> I agree but it's also disappointing.
> 
> If you compare DVC (or Disney hotels in general) to other resorts, they're mediocre at best. Their primary appeal is access to the theme parks.


And yet here you are.


----------



## motherof5

disfoodie said:


> disfoodie---$100-$21138-200-AKV-Feb-0/17, 72/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/31
> 
> So I tend to be a lurker on this board, but the few times I have asked questions everyone has been so helpful.  Thank you for that!  This was our first time making it to ROFR (first time seller pulled out) and with all the offers being taken at AKV I was for sure Disney would take it.  Still shocked it went through.  Now in the home stretch of being a first time DVC owner!!!


Congratulations on the great deal and not having to wait long!


----------



## motherof5

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone noticing “estoppel” taking a long time? Passed ROFR on 5/23, talked to title company yesterday and she said it’s still in estoppel. Pass one step wait.......pass step two wait......pass step three wait...... I know patience is the key here but, dang.


I'm still waiting and my passed ROFR in April but seller had reservation and couldn't close until 5/17.  And now it's June.


----------



## Jerry5788

TexasChick123 said:


> I know, but it puts them in a bad light for a company that’s supposed to be all about magic and smiles. Yes, I know it’s still a big evil corporation that hides behind a smiling mouse, but it is in such poor form to do this stuff.



Ehhh makes sense not to waste staff/overhead - I wouldn’t allocate non revenue generating headcount here


----------



## pangyal

Aaaaaand we are updated, ladies and gents!

So sorry to those that had their contracts yanked away this week, and congrats to those that sneaked through the flying darts!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone noticing “estoppel” taking a long time? Passed ROFR on 5/23, talked to title company yesterday and she said it’s still in estoppel. Pass one step wait.......pass step two wait......pass step three wait...... I know patience is the key here but, dang.



My closing agent said she expects the estoppel on monday. That would be a refreshing change, after they took 32 days to [try to find a direct buyer for my contract and fail] pass my contract.

We were really hoping to book a trip in January. But now would have to either postpone or try to gatecrash SSR/OKW with my PVB points. Is piecing together a split stay at MK/Epcot resorts even possible or worth it at 6 months?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Mumof4mice said:


> My closing agent said she expects the estoppel on monday. That would be a refreshing change, after they took 32 days to [try to find a direct buyer for my contract and fail] pass my contract.
> 
> We were really hoping to book a trip in January. But now would have to either postpone or try to gatecrash SSR/OKW with my PVB points. Is piecing together a split stay at MK/Epcot resorts even possible or worth it at 6 months?



Other than the marathon weekend Jan isn't fast to book.  If it's not that weekend - or New Years - you'll likely have more to choose from.  Maybe even PVB.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Mumof4mice said:


> My closing agent said she expects the estoppel on monday. That would be a refreshing change, after they took 32 days to [try to find a direct buyer for my contract and fail] pass my contract.
> 
> We were really hoping to book a trip in January. But now would have to either postpone or try to gatecrash SSR/OKW with my PVB points. Is piecing together a split stay at MK/Epcot resorts even possible or worth it at 6 months?



I’m also hoping to book the end of Jan/beginning of Feb. Just passed ROFR a few days ago, hoping to have this done and the points by July? Fingers crossed we can both find something we want!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> First of two - actually this was the second contract so I was a tad aggressive yet seller agreed.
> 
> Still waiting for seller to sign first contract:
> 
> Dan1---$105-$22412-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 9/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/31
> 
> Hopefully one of these passes the Mouse


Good luck!  My fingers are crossed for you.  I will be watching to see if our 4/27 club all pass this next try.



Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone noticing “estoppel” taking a long time? Passed ROFR on 5/23, talked to title company yesterday and she said it’s still in estoppel. Pass one step wait.......pass step two wait......pass step three wait...... I know patience is the key here but, dang.



Another 5/23 here.  I checked with Title Company this week and they said it was still in estoppel at DVC.  I guess they can either do estoppel or review contracts, apparently they can't both at the same time.


----------



## kboo

Through stalking and waitlisting I managed to put together a presidents week stay in a 1br standard at 6 months or so.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone noticing “estoppel” taking a long time? Passed ROFR on 5/23, talked to title company yesterday and she said it’s still in estoppel. Pass one step wait.......pass step two wait......pass step three wait...... I know patience is the key here but, dang.



Yes, we passed ROFR 18 days ago on 5/17 and the title company told me on Friday morning that they're still waiting for estoppel.  I'm trying to figure out how much longer we should expect this to take before we're all done.  4 more weeks?  6?  We need to add 3 extra nights to our November trip using this new contract and all availability is drying up quickly as we wait to get this contract through.  It's really frustrating since we started the process of buying resale in March.  I'm really trying to be patient.  I know when it's all done, it will be worth it but it feels like it takes forever!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Lola_Stark42 said:


> I’m also hoping to book the end of Jan/beginning of Feb. Just passed ROFR a few days ago, hoping to have this done and the points by July? Fingers crossed we can both find something we want!





OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Yes, we passed ROFR 18 days ago on 5/17 and the title company told me on Friday morning that they're still waiting for estoppel.  I'm trying to figure out how much longer we should expect this to take before we're all done.  4 more weeks?  6?  We need to add 3 extra nights to our November trip using this new contract and all availability is drying up quickly as we wait to get this contract through.  It's really frustrating since we started the process of buying resale in March.  I'm really trying to be patient.  I know when it's all done, it will be worth it but it feels like it takes forever!



As @ScubaCat mentioned in a previous post (and I agree with) I can’t imagine they have a great number of people working the resale side AND there are other parties like the title company your broker uses that can also take time. When we used the timeshare store for our resale contracts, JP was great in giving us a time frame of two to three months for the total process once a contract is signed.  

There is a also a closing time thread where you can read what others have seen time wise with their respective contracts.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ScubaCat

jvattes said:


> And yet here you are.


Thanks; keep us posted.


Gryhndmom said:


> AND there are other parties like the title company your broker uses that can also take time


That's a really good point, too.  Anytime you have 3 entities working on something (broker, title company, management company), they all will just process things in a queue.  And to be fair to DVD, it's not like the brokers and title companies don't make mistakes, too.  On our last resale contract, the title agency (despite having it printed on the contract and then verifying it with closing docs) still titled the dead incorrectly and had to file a scrivener's affidavit to correct it. 

I just look at direct=FP+ and resale=standby.  Before fastpass, the lines always tended to move at a reasonably brisk pace even when they were long.  Now, with half the people having fastpasses, standby can take forever.  With a multi-decade purchase, I'm willing to wait in the standby queue once to save tens of thousands of dollars.  This forum serves as the in-queue entertainment.


----------



## kboo

ScubaCat said:


> This forum serves as the in-queue entertainment.


----------



## Dan1

Dan1 said:


> First of two - actually this was the second contract so I was a tad aggressive yet seller agreed.
> 
> Still waiting for seller to sign first contract:
> 
> Dan1---$105-$22412-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 9/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/31
> 
> Hopefully one of these passes the Mouse



And the second contract now off to ROFR:

Dan1---$105-$21866-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 38/18, 200/19- sent 6/4

Hopefully quick decision either way; quick is relative.


----------



## Mskcl131

Mskcl131---$140-$10969-75-PVB-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 34/19, 75/20- sent 6/4

Here we go again!! Just closed on our first resale contract in March. Hoping we’ll be lucky again this time.


----------



## Dan1

I’m curious why folks select Beach Club vs Boardwalk Villas contracts (other than for add on)?

I think BWV have more units, greater availability, lower cost per point; both have identical access to Epcot and Hollywood Studios. 

Is it simply because of the Beach Club pool?

What am I missing or getting wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Jerry5788

Dan1 said:


> I’m curious why folks select Beach Club vs Boardwalk Villas contracts (other than for add on)?
> 
> I think BWV have more units, greater availability, lower cost per point; both have identical access to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Is it simply because of the Beach Club pool?
> 
> What am I missing or getting wrong?
> 
> Thanks!



Here is a blog comparing the two
http://www.disneytouristblog.com/beach-club-boardwalk-hotel-comparison/


----------



## Dan1

Jerry5788 said:


> Here is a blog comparing the two
> http://www.disneytouristblog.com/beach-club-boardwalk-hotel-comparison/



Thanks Jerry5788.

It compared the hotels only and not DVC’s. It said Boardwalk hotel was superior except for the pools. 

Yes I’ve ‘experienced’ both pools and yes it’s personal preference; yet seems like a lot of additional $ / point premium to pay for the pool. 

Curious on others’ take on this. 

Thanks!


----------



## TexasChick123

Dan1 said:


> I’m curious why folks select Beach Club vs Boardwalk Villas contracts (other than for add on)?
> 
> I think BWV have more units, greater availability, lower cost per point; both have identical access to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Is it simply because of the Beach Club pool?
> 
> What am I missing or getting wrong?
> 
> Thanks!



We just bought at BWV. I’ve noticed some sellers recently saying they prefer BWV, so they’re selling the BCV contracts they own. I don’t know why they’re doing this, but people keep mentioning it over and over. Maybe it’s really because of the higher ppp they can get for BCV or maybe they really prefer BWV. No clue. For us, it was a matter of price. They’re both in a great location, but BWV is in a better location for HS which is about to have SWL. Also, the boardwalk itself is a big draw as well as the BW views. The standard view categories are so cheap too that not only is it less expensive to buy there, but if you book a std view, it’s less expensive to stay. We wanted an Epcot resort, and BWV made more sense for us despite not having dedicated 2-bedrooms which was a HUGE drawback for us. SAB seems great, but I don’t go to WDW to hang out at the pool/mini water park, and I wouldn’t pay more for that. We have a pool in our backyard and numerous full size water parks around us. Also, we have a mini water park of sorts where we live that we only pay $6pp as residents to use, and it rivals SAB. Again, personal choice. Anyway, that was our reasoning in a nutshell.


----------



## JV63

BC is our favorite resort. There's something about the decor, the cape may cafe, beaches and cream, etc. that calls to us. I like the BW as well and we've stayed so obviously we have access to those places. That whole area is our favorite due to proximity to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.

But funny you mention pools because we prefer the BC pool over BW. There's just something about that clown, lol. So we would try for BC DVC first but wouldn't be opposed to BW since that's our favorite area.

So what are we doing. Trying a 3rd time for OKW 

That's our 2nd favorite, slightly above BW, and since the ppp is good for our budget, we keep trying for that one. We figure we can get plenty of points there for less then the other two. If Disney would just pass on the ROFR that is.

Our thinking is if we can get into BC at 7 months out, happy day. If not, then we're fine with OKW all day long. Our plan will be to book OKW 11 months out, then try for BC at 7 months out. And there may be times we just want to stay at OKW and that's it. Or any other resort we may want to try.

So our thinking was if BC doesn't fit our budget and we can't get in 7 months out, what other resort would we enjoy as a home resort. OKW kept coming up.

That's the method to our madness.


----------



## iheartglaciers

TexasChick123 said:


> We just bought at BWV. I’ve noticed some sellers recently saying they prefer BWV, so they’re selling the BCV contracts they own. I don’t know why they’re doing this, but people keep mentioning it over and over. Maybe it’s really because of the higher ppp they can get for BCV or maybe they really prefer BWV. No clue. For us, it was a matter of price. They’re both in a great location, but BWV is in a better location for HS which is about to have SWL. Also, the boardwalk itself is a big draw as well as the BW views. The standard view categories are so cheap too that not only is it less expensive to buy there, but if you book a std view, it’s less expensive to stay. We wanted an Epcot resort, and BWV made more sense for us despite not having dedicated 2-bedrooms which was a HUGE drawback for us. SAB seems great, but I don’t go to WDW to hang out at the pool/mini water park, and I wouldn’t pay more for that. We have a pool in our backyard and numerous full size water parks around us. Also, we have a mini water park of sorts where we live that we only pay $6pp as residents to use, and it rivals SAB. Again, personal choice. Anyway, that was our reasoning in a nutshell.



I was one of those who sold BCV for BWV   It was a hard decision because we do like both resorts, but ultimately we chose BWV because we really like the Boardwalk theme, the energy of the Boardwalk, the community hall, and the variation in room types (love Boardwalk view and the possibility of saving points through Standard when we need to).  I really like SAB (though I think it gets crowded) and having dedicated 2-BR, so there were pros and cons we considered for both.  The cheaper buy in was a bonus and we did end up buying a larger BWV contract (also in a better UY for us).


----------



## kboo

iheartglaciers said:


> I was one of those who sold BCV for BWV   It was a hard decision because we do like both resorts, but ultimately we chose BWV because we really like the Boardwalk theme, the energy of the Boardwalk, the community hall, and the variation in room types (love Boardwalk view and the possibility of saving points through Standard when we need to).  I really like SAB (though I think it gets crowded) and having dedicated 2-BR, so there were pros and cons we considered for both.  The cheaper buy in was a bonus and we did end up buying a larger BWV contract (also in a better UY for us).


This was our thinking as well, when we decided to look for a second home resort and ended up with VGF. Go figure.


----------



## jjwelch24

I just received my recorded closing documents.  I waited 38 days for the waiver of the right of first refusal from Disney.  However, the date the waiver was signed and notarized was only 18 after it was submitted.  I wonder where it sat for 20 days?


----------



## Matty B13

jjwelch24 said:


> I just received my recorded closing documents.  I waited 38 days for the waiver of the right of first refusal from Disney.  However, the date the waiver was signed and notarized was only 18 after it was submitted.  I wonder where it sat for 20 days?



Might want to talk to your title company about that one........


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> I was one of those who sold BCV for BWV   It was a hard decision because we do like both resorts, but ultimately we chose BWV because we really like the Boardwalk theme, the energy of the Boardwalk, the community hall, and the variation in room types (love Boardwalk view and the possibility of saving points through Standard when we need to).  I really like SAB (though I think it gets crowded) and having dedicated 2-BR, so there were pros and cons we considered for both.  The cheaper buy in was a bonus and we did end up buying a larger BWV contract (also in a better UY for us).


We are in the process of selling our BCV contract and will be looking to buy more VGF points.  We liked BCV but were not thrilled with the refurbished room look, as well as the fact that BCV DVC units are located in the back of the Beach Club Resort with no real view other than the quiet pool.  We like SAB, but again like others have said, it's not enough to be a big draw for us.  We do love BCV location between Epcot and HS though and the whole Boardwalk and neighboring resorts area. 

We also love the VGF monorail access and it just fits our needs a little better.  All things considered, we bought a loaded BCV contract in 2016 for $105 a point and are selling now for $132 a point.  Not bad for a less than 2 year investment.  Only problem is VGF contracts are going up in price too.  We will wait it out though and see if the inventory picks up.


----------



## TexasChick123

iheartglaciers said:


> I was one of those who sold BCV for BWV   It was a hard decision because we do like both resorts, but ultimately we chose BWV because we really like the Boardwalk theme, the energy of the Boardwalk, the community hall, and the variation in room types (love Boardwalk view and the possibility of saving points through Standard when we need to).  I really like SAB (though I think it gets crowded) and having dedicated 2-BR, so there were pros and cons we considered for both.  The cheaper buy in was a bonus and we did end up buying a larger BWV contract (also in a better UY for us).



Thanks for chiming in. It’s always nice to hear what led to a decision like yours. There have been a few others stating they also are selling/have sold BCV in favor of BWV. I always value input from others in situations like this, especially considering we just bought there.


----------



## Dan1

TexasChick123 said:


> We just bought at BWV. I’ve noticed some sellers recently saying they prefer BWV, so they’re selling the BCV contracts they own. I don’t know why they’re doing this, but people keep mentioning it over and over. Maybe it’s really because of the higher ppp they can get for BCV or maybe they really prefer BWV. No clue. For us, it was a matter of price. They’re both in a great location, but BWV is in a better location for HS which is about to have SWL. Also, the boardwalk itself is a big draw as well as the BW views. The standard view categories are so cheap too that not only is it less expensive to buy there, but if you book a std view, it’s less expensive to stay. We wanted an Epcot resort, and BWV made more sense for us despite not having dedicated 2-bedrooms which was a HUGE drawback for us. SAB seems great, but I don’t go to WDW to hang out at the pool/mini water park, and I wouldn’t pay more for that. We have a pool in our backyard and numerous full size water parks around us. Also, we have a mini water park of sorts where we live that we only pay $6pp as residents to use, and it rivals SAB. Again, personal choice. Anyway, that was our reasoning in a nutshell.


This is exactly where we are at. 

Nice to know we aren’t alone. 

Thank you and everyone else for sharing.


----------



## fearthisinc

fearthisinc---$95-$21060-200-SSR-Dec-108/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/1, passed 6/4


----------



## 1savvygal

fearthisinc said:


> fearthisinc---$95-$21060-200-SSR-Dec-108/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/1, passed 6/4


Congrats!  Awesome contract!  
Were 2016 points banked into 2017?


----------



## fearthisinc

1savvygal said:


> Congrats!  Awesome contract!
> Were 2016 points banked into 2017?



Yes.. We are waiting on the whole "verification" process, now that ROFR is complete.  But as per the contract, the 2016 points had been banked into 2017, and we asked that the 2017 points get banked into 2018.. We figured we already had our vacations that we are doing booked and didn't want to chance the closing process taking so long as to miss the banking deadline.. As you can see the ROFR process went to the very last day.. So between Estoppel, closing, etc, we didn't want to take the chance....  We are up in the air about the 108 2016 points.. Either we will try to use them to sneak in another vacation, or just rent them out to pick up a few bucks..


----------



## ten50

ten50 said:


> passed 4/26



Day 33 - sellers have not returned documents and are not answering email/phone.  Very disappointed...


----------



## jjwelch24

ten50 said:


> Day 33 - sellers have not returned documents and are not answering email/phone.  Very disappointed...


I'm sorry.  How inconsiderate.  It keeps you in limbo and tied up so you can't move on.


----------



## Whositsgalore

ten50 said:


> Day 33 - sellers have not returned documents and are not answering email/phone.  Very disappointed...



WOW!!!! That's insane.  I wonder if you will have to wait until your "close by" date for the contract to be void?


----------



## Cathy C

Can someone help walk me through the next steps in our process?  
The title company contacted me soon after we were notified that we passed ROFR, we got our check and sent our documents to them.  Then we were just notified today that the sellers finally got their paperwork signed and back to the title company (SEVEN days after we did, Boo!)
Anyway, what's next?  How soon after this can we expect to have our points?  And I know some people have said they called Disney at some point instead of waiting for them to call you, what step in the process is that? Hope that makes sense, Lol


----------



## TexasChick123

Cathy C said:


> Can someone help walk me through the next steps in our process?
> The title company contacted me soon after we were notified that we passed ROFR, we got our check and sent our documents to them.  Then we were just notified today that the sellers finally got their paperwork signed and back to the title company (SEVEN days after we did, Boo!)
> Anyway, what's next?  How soon after this can we expect to have our points?  And I know some people have said they called Disney at some point instead of waiting for them to call you, what step in the process is that? Hope that makes sense, Lol



Here’s a link to the thread which has recent timelines:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/


----------



## Gryhndmom

ten50 said:


> Day 33 - sellers have not returned documents and are not answering email/phone.  Very disappointed...





Cathy C said:


> Can someone help walk me through the next steps in our process?
> The title company contacted me soon after we were notified that we passed ROFR, we got our check and sent our documents to them.  Then we were just notified today that the sellers finally got their paperwork signed and back to the title company (SEVEN days after we did, Boo!)
> Anyway, what's next?  How soon after this can we expect to have our points?  And I know some people have said they called Disney at some point instead of waiting for them to call you, what step in the process is that? Hope that makes sense, Lol



Not defending the sellers but....DH is an airline pilot and can be gone 4 days at a time and I know there are times  it can take us up to a week to get documents signed and notarized due to his schedule. And .... if there are family emergencies etc more time.  In both your cases I hope the sellers have a work or family schedule reasons for the delay and not their laziness.


----------



## TexasChick123

Cathy C said:


> Can someone help walk me through the next steps in our process?
> The title company contacted me soon after we were notified that we passed ROFR, we got our check and sent our documents to them.  Then we were just notified today that the sellers finally got their paperwork signed and back to the title company (SEVEN days after we did, Boo!)
> Anyway, what's next?  How soon after this can we expect to have our points?  And I know some people have said they called Disney at some point instead of waiting for them to call you, what step in the process is that? Hope that makes sense, Lol



Seven to ten days isn’t a long time to send back paperwork as the sellers. It’s probably average. :/ They have to get theirs notarized which takes more time than signing and picking up a check. As buyers, we are always in a hurry to close, but sometimes people (buyers and sellers) are busy, on vacation, death in the family, etc.


----------



## ten50

Whositsgalore said:


> WOW!!!! That's insane.  I wonder if you will have to wait until your "close by" date for the contract to be void?



Per our contract, we can walk away at day 30.

One seller had the paperwork in around the same time we did. Per our broker the other seller is not responding to phone calls or email from her or the other seller.  Unfortunately, we will be canceling the contract. It was a great price and we were really excited.

This was the first contract we have put an offer on and it has definitely left a sour taste in my mouth...


----------



## Jerry5788

ten50 said:


> Per our contract, we can walk away at day 30.
> 
> One seller had the paperwork in around the same time we did. Per our broker the other seller is not responding to phone calls or email from her or the other seller.  Unfortunately, we will be canceling the contract. It was a great price and we were really excited.
> 
> This was the first contract we have put an offer on and it has definitely left a sour taste in my mouth...



Hopefully the seller isn’t purposely walking away as prices have risen recently


----------



## Jerry5788

Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5

Shocked it passed and wonder if it was a mistake


----------



## Gryhndmom

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5
> 
> Shocked it passed and wonder if it was a mistake



Outstanding ! If it was a mistake take it and run quickly!


----------



## beourguest2009

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5
> 
> Shocked it passed and wonder if it was a mistake



Run quickly!!!  Great price for a great location!!!


----------



## kms75

ten50 said:


> Per our contract, we can walk away at day 30.
> 
> One seller had the paperwork in around the same time we did. Per our broker the other seller is not responding to phone calls or email from her or the other seller.  Unfortunately, we will be canceling the contract. It was a great price and we were really excited.
> 
> This was the first contract we have put an offer on and it has definitely left a sour taste in my mouth...


This happens to sellers too.  I received an offer, accepted and sent in all of my paperwork.  The buyer was communicating with the broker and then went MIA, not responding to calls or emails.  There was a clause in mine that all paperwork and deposit needed to be received in 7 days or it was no longer valid.  Grateful that it happened during the beginning and not the point your are in.  Don't let one bad seller leave you with that impression of others.  Wishing you pixie dust for a better contract.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5
> 
> Shocked it passed and wonder if it was a mistake


Congrats!


----------



## Cathy C

TexasChick123 said:


> Here’s a link to the thread which has recent timelines:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/



Ah, great, thank you!  Figured there was a thread like this, but wasn't sure how to search for it.  I appreciate the help!


----------



## Cathy C

TexasChick123 said:


> Seven to ten days isn’t a long time to send back paperwork as the sellers. It’s probably average. :/ They have to get theirs notarized which takes more time than signing and picking up a check. As buyers, we are always in a hurry to close, but sometimes people (buyers and sellers) are busy, on vacation, death in the family, etc.



I get it.  And I definitely understand that "Life happens" .  But just to clarify, It took *us* 8 days from the day we got the emailed closing documents, to the day we got the "We received your papers and check" email.  Then 7 days after that to get the "we got the sellers paperwork" email.  So a total of 15 for them.  Again, there could be many reasons why that happened!  But like you said, as a buyer, that seemed like For.ev.er


----------



## Cyberc1978

TexasChick123 said:


> Seven to ten days isn’t a long time to send back paperwork as the sellers. It’s probably average. :/ They have to get theirs notarized which takes more time than signing and picking up a check. As buyers, we are always in a hurry to close, but sometimes people (buyers and sellers) are busy, on vacation, death in the family, etc.



As an international buyer of both DVC and HGVC I recently had to get some documents notarized because The state of New York required it even as buyers. As I like to get my affairs in order ASAP and I hate waiting I had to come up with something as going to the U.S embassy had 4-5 weeks of lead time to get an appointment for the documents to be notarized. As the closing company couldn’t get the documents ready for our original vacation dates in the U.S I added a few more days in the end and eventually got the documents notarized at the BWV business center. 

Had I been a seller I would have done the same as it meant I would get my money much faster. I would also hate if it was me who was the bottleneck just because I was international.


----------



## CrushonMinnie

Whositsgalore said:


> Anyone noticing “estoppel” taking a long time? Passed ROFR on 5/23, talked to title company yesterday and she said it’s still in estoppel. Pass one step wait.......pass step two wait......pass step three wait...... I know patience is the key here but, dang.



I am in the same boat


----------



## Michael Harvey

mharvey23---$113-$12471-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 5/28

Fingers crossed.


----------



## 1savvygal

CrushonMinnie said:


> I am in the same boat


Me too!  The email from our title company stated it can take up to 4 weeks


----------



## Mumof4mice

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5
> 
> Shocked it passed and wonder if it was a mistake



What an awesome deal! Congratulations!


----------



## NewbieMom

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5
> 
> Shocked it passed and wonder if it was a mistake



Great price! Congrats!


----------



## Dan1

Michael Harvey said:


> mharvey23---$113-$12471-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 5/28
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Nice loaded contract for my target DVC  and UY. Well done.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

jjwelch24 said:


> I just received my recorded closing documents.  I waited 38 days for the waiver of the right of first refusal from Disney.  However, the date the waiver was signed and notarized was only 18 after it was submitted.  I wonder where it sat for 20 days?


That would be so frustrating.  I know I started to be on pins and needles after 2 weeks, I can't imagine waiting all that time and then finding out it had passed 3 weeks before.



fearthisinc said:


> fearthisinc---$95-$21060-200-SSR-Dec-108/16, 200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/1, passed 6/4


Congrats, nice contract.  I hope you can use all the back points.



ten50 said:


> Day 33 - sellers have not returned documents and are not answering email/phone.  Very disappointed...


That is terrible.  



Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5
> 
> Shocked it passed and wonder if it was a mistake


WOW!  You got the deal of the year.



CrushonMinnie said:


> I am in the same boat


Me too, I am still waiting.  Estoppel seems to be taking longer than I expected, but I have a close date of 6/18 on my contract, so I assume they have to have it done by then.



Michael Harvey said:


> mharvey23---$113-$12471-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 5/28
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Good luck!


----------



## Courtney924

Courtney924---$100-$10635-100-SSR-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/5


----------



## mlittig

mlittig---$150-$8457-50-BWV-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 5/18, passed 6/5

I am now 3 for 3 in the Disney ROFR department so I am definitely quitting while I am ahead 

And my Old Key West contract closed today so only 2 - 3 more weeks before I can create my DVC member account and book my first DVC trip


----------



## Jenna Shapiro

Finally! I was a member of the 4/27 club but didn't want to jinx it! Now onto the next waiting game!

JennaShapiro---$140-$19022-125-PVB-Jun-125/17, 202/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 4/27, passed 6/5


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Jenna Shapiro said:


> Finally! I was a member of the 4/27 club but didn't want to jinx it! Now onto the next waiting game!
> 
> JennaShapiro---$140-$19022-125-PVB-Jun-125/17, 202/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 4/27, passed 6/5


Wow!  I can't believe you had to hang on so long but it was worth it in the end!  Congrats!  (from another member of team 4/27!)


----------



## motherof5

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Wow!  I can't believe you had to hang on so long but it was worth it in the end!  Congrats!  (from another member of team 4/27!)


Congratulations can't believe it was over a month!


----------



## motherof5

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$100-$10635-100-SSR-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/5


Congratulations looks like June is starting off as a better month than May for everyone.


----------



## motherof5

disneyeveryyear said:


> That would be so frustrating.  I know I started to be on pins and needles after 2 weeks, I can't imagine waiting all that time and then finding out it had passed 3 weeks before.
> 
> 
> Congrats, nice contract.  I hope you can use all the back points.
> 
> 
> That is terrible.
> 
> 
> WOW!  You got the deal of the year.
> 
> 
> Me too, I am still waiting.  Estoppel seems to be taking longer than I expected, but I have a close date of 6/18 on my contract, so I assume they have to have it done by then.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Wow this was a amazing deal.  I am a little confused how are there still points from 2016 I thought points were only good for 1 year


----------



## motherof5

Gryhndmom said:


> Outstanding ! If it was a mistake take it and run quickly!


I agree!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$100-$10635-100-SSR-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/5


Congrats!


mlittig said:


> mlittig---$150-$8457-50-BWV-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 5/18, passed 6/5
> I am now 3 for 3 in the Disney ROFR department so I am definitely quitting while I am ahead
> 
> And my Old Key West contract closed today so only 2 - 3 more weeks before I can create my DVC member account and book my first DVC trip


Congrats!  Good luck on booking your first trip home.



Jenna Shapiro said:


> Finally! I was a member of the 4/27 club but didn't want to jinx it! Now onto the next waiting game!
> 
> JennaShapiro---$140-$19022-125-PVB-Jun-125/17, 202/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 4/27, passed 6/5


I am sorry it took so long for you to hear, but glad you passed too!


----------



## ScubaCat

ten50 said:


> Unfortunately, we will be canceling the contract. It was a great price and we were really excited.



I've waited almost a month for a seller to return the signed deed due to a nasty divorce. Eventually whatever the issue was worked itself out and the guy signed and that was that.  

It sounds like you're canceling more due to impatience or frustration.  I'd suggest giving it a couple more weeks, but it's your call.  Good luck!


----------



## Beesknees6

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5
> 
> Shocked it passed and wonder if it was a mistake


Wow!! Incredible.. !  my guess it has too many points void that they’d be waiting on.  Great deal


----------



## kboo

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$110-$57247-500-PVB-Dec-0/17, 185/18, 500/19- sent 5/22, passed 6/5
> 
> Shocked it passed and wonder if it was a mistake



Definitely the deal of the month or quarter or year! There was a 1000+ point VGF contract that sold for under $120pp back in December/January. So the big contracts definitely can go at a discount. Woohoooooo!


----------



## motherof5

kboo said:


> Definitely the deal of the month or quarter or year! There was a 1000+ point VGF contract that sold for under $120pp back in December/January. So the big contracts definitely can go at a discount. Woohoooooo!


1000 points wow.  I couldn't image.


----------



## Jerry5788

motherof5 said:


> 1000 points wow.  I couldn't image.



I think there is a thread somewhere on here that has the names/posts of those with 1,000 points


----------



## kboo

Jerry5788 said:


> I think there is a thread somewhere on here that has the names/posts of those with 1,000 points


That list has mostly people who have 1000 points or more in the aggregate. 

VGF sold a lot of fixed weeks in BIG chunks of points (I think the 1000 point on that sold was a fixed week in July in a GV or 2br. I don't see those owners as being the power-users who frequent these boards...


----------



## kboo

Oh, and this happened too: 

kboo---$150-$15742-100-VGF-Aug-0/16, 124/17, 16/18, 100/19-124 pts expire 7.31- sent 5/17, passed 6/5

Now I have to hope that estoppel goes quickly and we have a hope of using those 124 points. If we lose those points, then it's only a "meh" price for VGF.


----------



## CMNJ

motherof5 said:


> Wow this was a amazing deal.  I am a little confused how are there still points from 2016 I thought points were only good for 1 year


They have a dec UY so 2016 points go from Dec 1 2016-Nov 30 2017. They said the points had been banked into the 2017 UY so they run from Dec 2017-Nov 2018. They can’t be banked a second time so they will have to use them by Nov 30th or lose them.


----------



## Jerry5788

kboo said:


> Oh, and this happened too:
> 
> kboo---$150-$15742-100-VGF-Aug-0/16, 124/17, 16/18, 100/19-124 pts expire 7.31- sent 5/17, passed 6/5
> 
> Now I have to hope that estoppel goes quickly and we have a hope of using those 124 points. If we lose those points, then it's only a "meh" price for VGF.



Congrats - hopefully they banked those points for you...never understand how people mismanage using their points like that


----------



## ScubaCat

motherof5 said:


> 1000 points wow.  I couldn't image.


@pangyal has a few of those.


----------



## kboo

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats - hopefully they banked those points for you...never understand how people mismanage using their points like that



Unfortunately they couldn't bank those points because they were behind either in dues or mortgage payments (or both), so they are 2017 points that expire in their 2017 UY. I kind of knew that when making the offer, to not count on the value of the points, but if we were to get anything back from renting those points, it would make a huge difference in the "cost per point" (using Disney math). Otherwise, $150 pp for a mostly stripped small contract is (to me) just an OK price.

(After closing, together with my other VGF contract, I will have a grand total of 20 2018 points. Because I spent them all already... When I told DH we passed ROFR last night, he high fived and said, "Great! You mean now we could stay in a LAKE VIEW studio over Christmas?")


----------



## adwiggins

Courtney924 said:


> Courtney924---$100-$10635-100-SSR-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/5


 Congrats! I submitted something similar 5/15 and still waiting...ughhh I hope to hear this week..I'm impatient haha... I would have thought they went in order by submission date and resort or something but it's so random I don't have a clue when to expect to hear something


----------



## Christopher Cooper

coopstah13---$132-$28384-200-BLT-Dec-14/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/6


----------



## Gryhndmom

Christopher Cooper said:


> coopstah13---$132-$28384-200-BLT-Dec-14/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/6



Welcome to the BLT family! Hope closing happens quickly so you can bank those 2017 points before the end of July


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

adwiggins said:


> Congrats! I submitted something similar 5/15 and still waiting...ughhh I hope to hear this week..I'm impatient haha... I would have thought they went in order by submission date and resort or something but it's so random I don't have a clue when to expect to hear something


I feel ya! Mine was sent 5/16 and still nothing..so frustrating!--Congrats tho to all who made it through!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> I feel ya! Mine was sent 5/16 and still nothing..so frustrating!--Congrats tho to all who made it through!


Suffering with you-mine was sent 5/11.


----------



## DisHeels

DisHeels---$114-$24927-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 286/18, 200/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/6

Wow!!! We are so happy! Our first DVC.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Reneedisnerd said:


> Suffering with you-mine was sent 5/11.


Ugh!!good luck!!


----------



## Jerry5788

Feels like ROFR has got moving again!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Feels like ROFR has got moving again!


Can they move on mine today....please


----------



## JV63

DisHeels said:


> DisHeels---$114-$24927-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 286/18, 200/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/6
> 
> Wow!!! We are so happy! Our first DVC.



Congrats. We love that whole BC/BW area. First one is exciting. Then it gets addicting


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Reneedisnerd said:


> Can they move on mine today....please


mine too


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Making Moore Memories---$87-$19,861-210-OKW-September-0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29

LOVE the information on this board. This is our first DVC offer--please cross fingers and toes for us as we wait for ROFR


----------



## JV63

Making Moore Memories said:


> Making Moore Memories---$87-$19,861-210-OKW-September-0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29
> 
> LOVE the information on this board. This is our first DVC offer--please cross fingers and toes for us as we wait for ROFR



Good luck. We're waiting on our 3rd OKW contract. Other two were taken.


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Oh my goodness, so sorry for your previous taken contracts, JV63! Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Making Moore Memories

JV63 said:


> Good luck. We're waiting on our 3rd OKW contract. Other two were taken.


 Hopefully this one will pass! How long have you been waiting? The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

kboo said:


> kboo---$150-$15742-100-VGF-Aug-0/16, 124/17, 16/18, 100/19-124 pts expire 7.31- sent 5/17, passed 6/5





Christopher Cooper said:


> coopstah13---$132-$28384-200-BLT-Dec-14/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/6





DisHeels said:


> DisHeels---$114-$24927-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 286/18, 200/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/6


Congratulations to all who passed today!



Making Moore Memories said:


> Making Moore Memories---$87-$19,861-210-OKW-September-0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29


Good luck!


----------



## JV63

Making Moore Memories said:


> Hopefully this one will pass! How long have you been waiting? The anticipation is killing me!



Always too long but it's only been 9 days.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

My good news today is we finally got through estoppel and received our closing documents.  I will get DH to sign tonight and will FedEx tomorrow with Cashier's Check.  I did ask my closing agent if they held all money in escrow until such time as the points were deposited into my account.  I spent the weekend reading the thread about the family who had points used after estoppel and I want to make sure that doesn't happen to me.  My seller had quite a few contracts for sale at one time and all had 2017 points banked, so I don't think it would happen, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## ScubaCat

Making Moore Memories said:


> Making Moore Memories---$87-$19,861-210-OKW-September-0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29
> 
> LOVE the information on this board. This is our first DVC offer--please cross fingers and toes for us as we wait for ROFR



Good luck! Could you please click the link on post #1 to reformat that for the list?


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> @pangyal has a few of those.


I would practically live in Disney if I had that.  Why go home?


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats - hopefully they banked those points for you...never understand how people mismanage using their points like that


I agree if you don't think your going to use why don't people bank them verus losing them.  Made the sale look good but if you can't find rooms in that short time frame it would be a waste.


----------



## Making Moore Memories

ScubaCat said:


> Good luck! Could you please click the link on post #1 to reformat that for the list?[/QUOT
> 
> Hopefully, I did this right this time--newbie mistake
> 
> Making Moore Memories---$87-$19861-210-OKW-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Let's try this again (my apologies for the multiple posts, clearly I am earning my ears):
Making Moore Memories---$87-$19861-210-OKW-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29


----------



## Mumof4mice

motherof5 said:


> I would practically live in Disney if I had that.  Why go home?



Yes. People talk about downsizing when the kids grow up.  DH and I plan to get a lot more points when we're no longer tied to the school calendar.

Looking forward to cheap, non-school holiday flights and leisurely, long winter stays (4 kids. A while to go yet!). And buying dvc points are cheaper and way less work than maintaining a holiday house.


----------



## Mskcl131

Can I just I love this board?!? I thought waiting for ROFR the second time wouldn’t bother me since we are already members and have a trip book for October. We closed on our first in March. Our contract for PVB was submitted on Monday and I’m already obsessing! This board keeps me occupied. It also made me want to add on two months later! So thanks for all of the information everyone shares. It really makes the process easier!


----------



## DisneyDad77!

Curious if anyone else is waiting on ROFR using Fidelity? We are on day 22 and I’m losing my mind lol. This is our first attempt at purchasing DVC and the more I read on this board the more I think the price was too good to be true with their company and that a buyback is inevitable ugh! I’m staying positive and I believe we will be welcomed home soon


----------



## motherof5

Mumof4mice said:


> Yes. People talk about downsizing when the kids grow up.  DH and I plan to get a lot more points when we're no longer tied to the school calendar.
> 
> Looking forward to cheap, non-school holiday flights and leisurely, long winter stays (4 kids. A while to go yet!). And buying dvc points are cheaper and way less work than maintaining a holiday house.


I agree.


----------



## DisHeels

DisneyDad77! said:


> Curious if anyone else is waiting on ROFR using Fidelity? We are on day 22 and I’m losing my mind lol. This is our first attempt at purchasing DVC and the more I read on this board the more I think the price was too good to be true with their company and that a buyback is inevitable ugh! I’m staying positive and I believe we will be welcomed home soon


We are using Fidelity and got the good news it passed today. It was day 16 for us. Good luck! Hope it passes soon for you!


----------



## DisneyDad77!

Yay! Great for you guys congrats  
May I ask if you got an email or a call?


----------



## DisHeels

DisneyDad77! said:


> Yay! Great for you guys congrats
> May I ask if you got an email or a call?


Email


----------



## DisneyDad77!

DisHeels said:


> Email


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

DisneyDad77! said:


> Curious if anyone else is waiting on ROFR using Fidelity? We are on day 22 and I’m losing my mind lol. This is our first attempt at purchasing DVC and the more I read on this board the more I think the price was too good to be true with their company and that a buyback is inevitable ugh! I’m staying positive and I believe we will be welcomed home soon


Yes! I am waiting for ROFR with Fidelity too! I am on day 22 as well... I’m certainly getting nervous as my first try was taken a month ago but with a different resale company and this being my second attempt was a pretty good price compared to what I’m currently seeing posted.


----------



## DisneyDad77!

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Yes! I am waiting for ROFR with Fidelity too! I am on day 22 as well... I’m certainly getting nervous as my first try was taken a month ago but with a different resale company and this being my second attempt was a pretty good price compared to what I’m currently seeing posted.


Thanks for the information! Now I feel like I have someone that understands my nervousness lol. Wishing you good luck!!! I’m confident that we both have a winner here!! How long was your wait on the first attempt?


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

My first attempt ended after 28 days of waiting! It was torture for sure..my friend at work would ask me daily if I heard anything seeing as she already is an owner (bought direct a few years ago) she never had to go through the wait. I hope yours goes through it’s so frustrating seeing some pass so quickly and others it’s forever .. or so it seems! Good Luck! I’ll be waiting to see your announcement


----------



## motherof5

DisHeels said:


> We are using Fidelity and got the good news it passed today. It was day 16 for us. Good luck! Hope it passes soon for you!


What resort and points? Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

DisHeels said:


> DisHeels---$114-$24927-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 286/18, 200/19- sent 5/21, passed 6/6
> 
> Wow!!! We are so happy! Our first DVC.


Congratulations


----------



## kboo

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats - hopefully they banked those points for you...never understand how people mismanage using their points like that





motherof5 said:


> I agree if you don't think your going to use why don't people bank them verus losing them.  Made the sale look good but if you can't find rooms in that short time frame it would be a waste.



My sellers were behind on either dues or mortgage or both - if that's the case, you can't use your points for a stay, and you also can't bank/borrow. Since there's so few 2018 points, my guess is that they borrowed 2018 points into 2017 for a stay, and then ran into financial trouble and couldn't use their points. And if they borrowed into 2017, they couldn't put them back. The good thing is I already have an account with the same UY and everything so hopefully that part will move quickly. But pretty much everything (especially estoppel!!!!) has to go perfectly in order for me to get points into my account in time to do anything with them. 

At least the price I got assumed I would lose all 124 of those points, so if we actually get to use the points for anything, it'll be icing on the cake.


----------



## icesk8abc

We decided to try again.  I'm back on page 67 trying to catch up on the discussion, but I wanted to go ahead and post this in the meantime.

icesk8abc---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/6


----------



## motherof5

kboo said:


> My sellers were behind on either dues or mortgage or both - if that's the case, you can't use your points for a stay, and you also can't bank/borrow. Since there's so few 2018 points, my guess is that they borrowed 2018 points into 2017 for a stay, and then ran into financial trouble and couldn't use their points. And if they borrowed into 2017, they couldn't put them back. The good thing is I already have an account with the same UY and everything so hopefully that part will move quickly. But pretty much everything (especially estoppel!!!!) has to go perfectly in order for me to get points into my account in time to do anything with them.
> 
> At least the price I got assumed I would lose all 124 of those points, so if we actually get to use the points for anything, it'll be icing on the cake.


I hope it works for you.  Good luck.


----------



## motherof5

icesk8abc said:


> We decided to try again.  I'm back on page 67 trying to catch up on the discussion, but I wanted to go ahead and post this in the meantime.
> 
> icesk8abc---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/6


Looks like a great contract.  Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## JV63

Mumof4mice said:


> Looking forward to cheap, non-school holiday flights and leisurely, long winter stays (4 kids. A while to go yet!). And buying dvc points are cheaper and way less work than maintaining a holiday house.



We just started doing this now that our daughter is in college. We just went in Feb without her for the first time and she was like: whaaat, you're going without me. It was great, lol. 

We want to do more of that and just have a slower pace and enjoy the resorts more with less emphasis on having to do every inch of every park. As much as we love the parks we always say we want to enjoy the resorts we're paying for, but with kids it doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Just curious, do they send waived/taken notices on the weekend? I have seen posts before but I didn’t know if it was an actual notification or the agencies just catching up.


----------



## Jerry5788

I hope so! Or that we get ROFR news tomorrow


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Jerry5788 said:


> I hope so! Or that we get ROFR news tomorrow


I hear ya! I’m hoping we all find out some good news before the weekend!


----------



## kboo

Reneedisnerd said:


> Just curious, do they send waived/taken notices on the weekend? I have seen posts before but I didn’t know if it was an actual notification or the agencies just catching up.



YES! The contract before last was waived on Sunday, Dec. 24. (that is the date of the ROFR notice filed at closing). I also got my email from the broker that day.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

icesk8abc said:


> We decided to try again.  I'm back on page 67 trying to catch up on the discussion, but I wanted to go ahead and post this in the meantime.
> 
> icesk8abc---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/6


Good luck!


----------



## beourguest2009

Kind of quiet this week... 

2 weeks today for me...


----------



## Reneedisnerd

beourguest2009 said:


> Kind of quiet this week...
> 
> 2 weeks today for me...


It hasn’t been that bad. One of the brokers posted they had 54 passes unfortunately mine was not one of them.  
Day 28 for me and my third try.  Needless to say this is very frustrating.  I am happy for everyone else getting their passes and also extremely jealous .


----------



## adwiggins

Passed ROFR today on my SSR day 24


----------



## haushinka

haushinka---$156-$8498-50-BLT-Mar-50/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/18, passed 6/5


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Reneedisnerd said:


> It hasn’t been that bad. One of the brokers posted they had 54 passes unfortunately mine was not one of them.
> Day 28 for me and my third try.  Needless to say this is very frustrating.  I am happy for everyone else getting their passes and also extremely jealous .



So sorry for your long wait! What board are you on to see the brokers posting information like that?


----------



## jvattes

beourguest2009 said:


> Kind of quiet this week...
> 
> 2 weeks today for me...



ROFR Day 9: Still no news

(my log is rather boring since contract was submitted...)


----------



## jvattes

Making Moore Memories said:


> So sorry for your long wait! What board are you on to see the brokers posting information like that?


FB page for the broker.


----------



## tinks624

adwiggins said:


> Passed ROFR today on my SSR day 24


Hooray! Congratulations!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

jvattes said:


> FB page for the broker.


Correct.  
I sent an email to the broker and asked if they get notifications on the weekend and she told me no and was going to send an email to get an update since my 30 day mark will be Sunday.  Lost the last one on day 28 and I have a feeling this one is going that direction too.


----------



## Gilbert Loo

haushinka said:


> haushinka---$156-$8498-50-BLT-Mar-50/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/18, passed 6/5


Congrats!

Ours was sent 5/23 so hoping they are moving to that stack next week...


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

Fingers crossed that we hear something today. We've been waiting since May 10th.


Reneedisnerd said:


> Correct.
> I sent an email to the broker and asked if they get notifications on the weekend and she told me no and was going to send an email to get an update since my 30 day mark will be Sunday.  Lost the last one on day 28 and I have a feeling this one is going that direction too.


Tomorrow is day 30 for us. I'm trying to stay positive, but the longer we wait...


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Buzz's Buddy said:


> Fingers crossed that we hear something today. We've been waiting since May 10th.
> 
> Tomorrow is day 30 for us. I'm trying to stay positive, but the longer we wait...



I already have my eye on the next attempt.  I just need the “taken” confirmation to make the offer.  I hope it isn’t snatched up before I get to that point.


----------



## jvattes

Reneedisnerd said:


> I already have my eye on the next attempt.  I just need the “taken” confirmation to make the offer.  I hope it isn’t snatched up before I get to that point.


That's almost the hardest part of this waiting game, really: seeing other desirable contracts list (and sometimes get scooped) while you're in limbo!


----------



## DisneyDad77!

Reneedisnerd said:


> Correct.
> I sent an email to the broker and asked if they get notifications on the weekend and she told me no and was going to send an email to get an update since my 30 day mark will be Sunday.  Lost the last one on day 28 and I have a feeling this one is going that direction too.


Hi we are currently waiting for ROFR on our first contract as well. I was also wondering about the weekends. Are you using Fidelity by any chance? That would save me the phone call to ask them


----------



## tinks624

DisneyDad77! said:


> Hi we are currently waiting for ROFR on our first contract as well. I was also wondering about the weekends. Are you using Fidelity by any chance? That would save me the phone call to ask them


Hi! I’m waiting on Fidelity too, day 24. I am bummed to not hear anything by this evening because Fidelity is closed on the weekends so now nothing until then!


----------



## Gryhndmom

haushinka said:


> haushinka---$156-$8498-50-BLT-Mar-50/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/18, passed 6/5



Congrats!


----------



## Jerry5788

Buzz's Buddy said:


> Fingers crossed that we hear something today. We've been waiting since May 10th.
> 
> Tomorrow is day 30 for us. I'm trying to stay positive, but the longer we wait...



Same sigh guess will have to wait for Monday


----------



## Preacherroe

So mine was sent on 5/14 for SSR.  I'm not expecting to hear it's been taken until Wed, the 30 day mark.  And I've sat patiently and watched as better deals got snatched up.  Extremely frustrating.


----------



## ScubaCat

adwiggins said:


> Passed ROFR today on my SSR day 24


Congrats! Can you post the updated string for the list?


----------



## Beesknees6

Reneedisnerd said:


> It hasn’t been that bad. One of the brokers posted they had 54 passes unfortunately mine was not one of them.
> Day 28 for me and my third try.  Needless to say this is very frustrating.  I am happy for everyone else getting their passes and also extremely jealous .


Hang on!  I passed on day 30 last month!  There’s still hope!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

DisneyDad77! said:


> Hi we are currently waiting for ROFR on our first contract as well. I was also wondering about the weekends. Are you using Fidelity by any chance? That would save me the phone call to ask them


We are not using Fidelity this time around.  
I am going to assume Monday will be our day.  With each try we have waited longer to get the taken notice.  Thankfully we have no planned trips to FL under Dec 2019 or Jan 2020.  This process does take patience but Disney will never break me and force me to buy direct .


----------



## Beesknees6

Reneedisnerd said:


> We are not using Fidelity this time around.
> I am going to assume Monday will be our day.  With each try we have waited longer to get the taken notice.  Thankfully we have no planned trips to FL under Dec 2019 or Jan 2020.  This process does take patience but Disney will never break me and force me to buy direct .


Thatta girl!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Beesknees6 said:


> Hang on!  I passed on day 30 last month!  There’s still hope!


I still have a small amount of hope because I have seen more than one pass at the 30 day mark.  If this one doesn’t go through I think we are going to try for SSR instead of OKW.  The nice thing about having to wait (more than once) is it does give you time to re-evaluate what you want...although I would be thrilled if we did get a pass with this one.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Jerry5788 said:


> Same sigh guess will have to wait for Monday





Preacherroe said:


> So mine was sent on 5/14 for SSR.  I'm not expecting to hear it's been taken until Wed, the 30 day mark.  And I've sat patiently and watched as better deals got snatched up.  Extremely frustrating.



I’ve been waiting since 5/16 and also have been patient but seeing as my first attempt was taken at the27th day my hope is fading


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Beesknees6 said:


> Hang on!  I passed on day 30 last month!  There’s still hope!


Hooray!!! That is Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Beesknees6 said:


> Thatta girl!


Lol ! Yes I think after I hear ( from Fidelity) I will be moving onto a different company too!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Lol ! Yes I think after I hear ( from Fidelity) I will be moving onto a different company too!


Lol oops I thought that’s who u used....I now realized u didn’t


----------



## motherof5

disneyeveryyear said:


> Good luck!


Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats! Can you post the updated string for the list?


Congratulations


----------



## disneyeveryyear

adwiggins said:


> Passed ROFR today on my SSR day 24





haushinka said:


> haushinka---$156-$8498-50-BLT-Mar-50/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/18, passed 6/5


Congrats to both of you!


AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> I’ve been waiting since 5/16 and also have been patient but seeing as my first attempt was taken at the27th day my hope is fading


Don't give up hope yet, I passed on day 26 and there were quite a few in April/May that went nearly 30 days and still passed.


Reneedisnerd said:


> We are not using Fidelity this time around.
> I am going to assume Monday will be our day.  With each try we have waited longer to get the taken notice.  Thankfully we have no planned trips to FL under Dec 2019 or Jan 2020.  This process does take patience but Disney will never break me and force me to buy direct .


Good luck and good motto!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

For those looking for OKW, DVC by Resale has a 150 pt contract - EXTENDED - for only $95/point. It currently has an offer, but a full price offer will take it.  This is how I got my contract, there was a lower price offer, but since I was willing to go full price, I got it.


----------



## pangyal

The thread, she be updated 

(I know it's not Talk Like A Pirate Day, but I am running out of creative ways to announce the updates)


----------



## mlittig

pangyal said:


> The thread, she be updated
> 
> (I know it's not Talk Like A Pirate Day, but I am running out of creative ways to announce the updates)


 
Actually I think it is a perfect tie in with all the talk about the removal of the Redhead from The Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> The thread, she be updated
> 
> (I know it's not Talk Like A Pirate Day, but I am running out of creative ways to announce the updates)





Now that Disney owns Lucasfilm, you could quote Yoda:
*


			
				Yoda said:
			
		


			Passed ROFR, some contracts have; bought back, others were. 

Updated, the thread now has been.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> Now that Disney owns Lucasfilm, you could quote Yoda:



Much clever are you

Make me look bad, you do


----------



## jvattes

disneyeveryyear said:


> For those looking for OKW, DVC by Resale has a 150 pt contract - EXTENDED - for only $95/point. It currently has an offer, but a full price offer will take it.  This is how I got my contract, there was a lower price offer, but since I was willing to go full price, I got it.


I don't see that getting past ROFR in the current climate


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Much clever are you
> 
> Make me look bad, you do


Begun, the ROFR process has.


----------



## ScubaCat

jvattes said:


> I don't see that getting past ROFR in the current climate


There's one sure way to find out!


----------



## ajjonesehc

ScubaCat said:


> There's one sure way to find out!


Yup.  I have one that should be sent over to DVD ROFR on Monday that's probably ROFR fodder, but you never know until you try.  I'll post the string when it's officially sent.


----------



## ScubaCat

ajjonesehc said:


> Yup.  I have one that should be sent over to DVD ROFR on Monday that's probably ROFR fodder, but you never know until you try.  I'll post the string when it's officially sent.



It's always worth trying.  We've seen BLT be bought back at $110 and the next week an $87 contract goes through. (Yes, $87 per point for BLT... just last year I believe.)


----------



## ajjonesehc

ScubaCat said:


> It's always worth trying.  We've seen BLT be bought back at $110 and the next week an $87 contract goes through. (Yes, $87 per point for BLT... just last year I believe.)


Yeah we had a $103 BLT get taken last year and then passed at $109.  This year we've lost three so far, and may be on the way to a 4th and 5th. I think the drunken monkey is always in effect.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

jvattes said:


> I don't see that getting past ROFR in the current climate


Nothing would prevent someone from paying over ask.  There is so little history for OKW(E).  This quarter we have one passing at $105 and being taken at $93.  If I wanted OKW(E), I might pay $105 and ask them to pay closing and/or MFs.


----------



## DaveNan

jvattes said:


> I don't see that getting past ROFR in the current climate


In general I believe Disney buys based on whether they need the points (for OTU or fulfill a waitlist) and how much money they can make, not based on how good of a deal you are getting or trying to control the resale price.  As people mentioned there is not much info OKW(E) to test the theory, but the extreme extension of this logic is:  Disney re-sells all OKW points at $151 as OKW(E).  They add the extra 15 years on the backside of their flip for free, whether is had it at rofr or not.  So to them, this is a $95 OKW purchase, not a $95 OKW(E) purchase.  From that angle - I would think there is hope.


----------



## Dan1

disneyeveryyear said:


> Nothing would prevent someone from paying over ask. ... If I wanted ..... , I might pay $105 and ask them to pay closing and/or MFs.


This is a strategy I’ve been pondering. 

Aren’t closing costs less for Disney vs resale brokers? I thought I read that somewhere. If correct then I’ve been thinking it’s better to pay at or above the seller’s posted $ / point but have the seller pay closing costs to make agreement less attractive to the Mouse. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jennwdw

Just getting underway. 

Jennwdw---$143-$23475-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 181/18, 160/19- sent 5/28


----------



## jvattes

DaveNan said:


> In general I believe Disney buys based on whether they need the points (for OTU or fulfill a waitlist) and how much money they can make, not based on how good of a deal you are getting or trying to control the resale price.  As people mentioned there is not much info OKW(E) to test the theory, but the extreme extension of this logic is:  Disney re-sells all OKW points at $151 as OKW(E).  They add the extra 15 years on the backside of their flip for free, whether is had it at rofr or not.  So to them, this is a $95 OKW purchase, not a $95 OKW(E) purchase.  From that angle - I would think there is hope.


Good point.  Didn't consider that to them OKW is OKW


----------



## Jerry5788

jvattes said:


> Good point.  Didn't consider that to them OKW is OKW



They might even consider the extended Resales better because it keeps maintenance fees coming an extra 15years


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> They might even consider the extended Resales better because it keeps maintenance fees coming an extra 15years



It hasn't seemed that way with the limited history we have on them. That's probably because the people that shelled out for the extension are much less likely to sell considering they paid a hefty premium for the additional years. Granted things change and that's why they pop up from time to time, but inventory of OKW extended resale contracts is (expectedly) far less.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> This is a strategy I’ve been pondering.
> 
> Aren’t closing costs less for Disney vs resale brokers? I thought I read that somewhere. If correct then I’ve been thinking it’s better to pay at or above the seller’s posted $ / point but have the seller pay closing costs to make agreement less attractive to the Mouse.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think it may be less attractive to DVC, however, it can also be less attractive to the seller because I believe commission is paid on price per point, not total price.  thus, even thought it might be the same total price for the buyer, the seller may pay more in commission.



jennwdw said:


> Just getting underway.
> 
> Jennwdw---$143-$23475-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 181/18, 160/19- sent 5/28


Good luck!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Day 31 sigh.  
I hope to get some news today.  I would love to tell my kids we are good for our next trip or at least put an offer in on our next attempt.


----------



## motherof5

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Lol ! Yes I think after I hear ( from Fidelity) I will be moving onto a different company too!


I keep seeing people saying they won't do Fidelity again are they slower or what is the reason?  I seem to see their prices always are cheaper, was afraid this meant more taken, is that true?


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> It's always worth trying.  We've seen BLT be bought back at $110 and the next week an $87 contract goes through. (Yes, $87 per point for BLT... just last year I believe.)


Wow that person got a amazing deal.  I paid more for AKL!


----------



## motherof5

disneyeveryyear said:


> I think it may be less attractive to DVC, however, it can also be less attractive to the seller because I believe commission is paid on price per point, not total price.  thus, even thought it might be the same total price for the buyer, the seller may pay more in commission.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Sending pixie dust


----------



## Matty B13

motherof5 said:


> I keep seeing people saying they won't do Fidelity again are they slower or what is the reason?  I seem to see their prices always are cheaper, was afraid this meant more taken, is that true?



Communication isn't their strong suit, but they get the job done.  If they have a contract you like I wouldn't hesitate to use them.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Just curious, if I do not hear by the 30 day mark am I obligated to still wait for an answer or can I walk away and look for another property?


----------



## Matty B13

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Just curious, if I do not hear by the 30 day mark am I obligated to still wait for an answer or can I walk away and look for another property?



When you make an offer, in the contract it should have a closing date, you or obligated to fulfill your part of the contract till that date.  After that you can cancel or wait it out.


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Reneedisnerd said:


> Day 31 sigh.
> I hope to get some news today.  I would love to tell my kids we are good for our next trip or at least put an offer in on our next attempt.



Sending good vibes your way. I've decided to wear Disney jewelry every day until we hear back from ROFR


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Making Moore Memories said:


> Sending good vibes your way. I've decided to wear Disney jewelry every day until we hear back from ROFR


Thanks!


----------



## Bing Showei

motherof5 said:


> Wow that person got a amazing deal.  I paid more for AKL!


A year ago, in terms of the exponential price increases, is a lifetime ago. Literally one year ago, the following were prices passing ROFR:

AKV
pangyal---$80-$14465-160-AKV-Apr-0/16, 254/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/7, passed 6/19
Average asking today: $113

AUL
traveled---$86-$14705-160-AUL-Apr-129/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 5/23, passed 6/6
Average asking today: $109

BCV
El Esteef---$101-$23152-210-BCV-Feb-105/16, 118/17, 210/18- sent 5/31, passed 6/22
Average asking today: $143

BLT
TexasChick123---$100-$20700-200-BLT-Jun-0/17, 214/18, 200/19- sent 6/9, passed 6/27
Average asking today: $148

BWV
aokeefe---$89-$15016-150-BWV-Dec-0/15, 0/16, 300/17, 150/18- sent 6/1, passed 6/13
Average asking today: $125

OKW
thelionqueen---$65-$7830-100-OKW-Mar-100/16, 100/17, 100/18, 100/19-Seller pays MF 2016- sent 5/24, passed 6/16
Average asking today: $92

PVB
NHLFAN---$129-$7074-50-PVB-Oct-3/16, 100/17, 50/18- sent 5/26, passed 6/6
Average asking today: $162

SSR
Sandisw---$75-$15555-200-SSR-Dec-0/15, 0/16, 0/17, 200/18-Delayed Closing- sent 5/30, passed 6/6
Average asking today: $103

VGC
krazazian---$133-$22118-160-VGC-FEB-0/16, 0/17, 11/18, 160/19- sent 6/16, passed 6/30
Average asking today: $205

VGF
CarAnn---$125-$21723-160-VGF-Aug-0/15, 0/16, 160/17, 160/18- sent 4/13, passed 6/5
Average asking today: $173

BRV
ITGirl50---$83-$20458-220-BRV@WL-Aug-220/16, 440/17, 220/18- sent 6/7, passed 6/19
Average asking today: $107

VB
Sunryzez---$45-$5284-100-VB-0/16, 45/17,100/18-Seller pays '17 MF on points used- sent 6/1, passed 6/6
Average asking today: $67

We're in a crazytown now. Looking back a year on DVC pricing is akin to Val Kilmer's wife watching Top Gun.


----------



## mlittig

Bing Showei said:


> A year ago in terms of the exponential price increases is a lifetime ago. Literally one year ago, the following were prices passing ROFR:
> 
> AKV
> pangyal---$80-$14465-160-AKV-Apr-0/16, 254/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/7, passed 6/19
> Average asking today: $113
> 
> AUL
> traveled---$86-$14705-160-AUL-Apr-129/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 5/23, passed 6/6
> Average asking today: $109
> 
> BCV
> El Esteef---$101-$23152-210-BCV-Feb-105/16, 118/17, 210/18- sent 5/31, passed 6/22
> Average asking today: $143
> 
> BLT
> TexasChick123---$100-$20700-200-BLT-Jun-0/17, 214/18, 200/19- sent 6/9, passed 6/27
> Average asking today: $148
> 
> BWV
> aokeefe---$89-$15016-150-BWV-Dec-0/15, 0/16, 300/17, 150/18- sent 6/1, passed 6/13
> Average asking today: $125
> 
> 
> OKW
> thelionqueen---$65-$7830-100-OKW-Mar-100/16, 100/17, 100/18, 100/19-Seller pays MF 2016- sent 5/24, passed 6/16
> Average asking today: $92
> 
> PVB
> NHLFAN---$129-$7074-50-PVB-Oct-3/16, 100/17, 50/18- sent 5/26, passed 6/6
> Average asking today: $162
> 
> SSR
> Sandisw---$75-$15555-200-SSR-Dec-0/15, 0/16, 0/17, 200/18-Delayed Closing- sent 5/30, passed 6/6
> Average asking today: $103
> 
> VGC
> krazazian---$133-$22118-160-VGC-FEB-0/16, 0/17, 11/18, 160/19- sent 6/16, passed 6/30
> Average asking today: $205
> 
> VGF
> CarAnn---$125-$21723-160-VGF-Aug-0/15, 0/16, 160/17, 160/18- sent 4/13, passed 6/5
> Average asking today: $173
> 
> BRV
> ITGirl50---$83-$20458-220-BRV@WL-Aug-220/16, 440/17, 220/18- sent 6/7, passed 6/19
> Average asking today: $107
> 
> VB
> Sunryzez---$45-$5284-100-VB-0/16, 45/17,100/18-Seller pays '17 MF on points used- sent 6/1, passed 6/6
> Average asking today: $67
> 
> We're in a crazytown now. Looking back a year on DVC pricing is akin to Val Kilmer's wife watching Top Gun.



WOW  So hopefully in a couple of years you can post this again except that then today's prices will be the ones to be envied


----------



## beourguest2009

Bing Showei said:


> A year ago, in terms of the exponential price increases, is a lifetime ago. Literally one year ago, the following were prices passing ROFR:
> 
> BCV
> El Esteef---$101-$23152-210-BCV-Feb-105/16, 118/17, 210/18- sent 5/31, passed 6/22
> Average asking today: $143



Man I wish I bought BCV at $101!!!


----------



## kboo

Bing Showei said:


> A year ago, in terms of the exponential price increases, is a lifetime ago. Literally one year ago, the following were prices passing ROFR:
> 
> ...
> We're in a crazytown now. Looking back a year on DVC pricing is akin to Val Kilmer's wife watching Top Gun.





To be fair, @TexasChick123's BLT price may not be the best comparator as it was low even for then. But now I cannot get the image of Val Kilmer, then and now, out of my head. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Reneedisnerd---$90-$23029-230-OKW-Aug-0/17, 222/18, 230/19- sent 5/11  Taken 6/11

Third strike.  But I already have an offer in for the 4th try.  This is an exercise in patience.


----------



## Jerry5788

Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$90-$23029-230-OKW-Aug-0/17, 222/18, 230/19- sent 5/11  Taken 6/11
> 
> Third strike.  But I already have an offer in for the 4th try.  This is an exercise in patience.



Sorry to hear I heard mine was sitting with the administrator who is the person who exercises the ROFR but nothin official yet


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Sorry to hear I heard mine was sitting with the administrator who is the person who exercises the ROFR but nothin official yet



I hope you get some positive news.  

It is funny, the longer I wait the more I think about things.  I am actually kind of glad this one didn’t work out.   I really wanted to try for SSR the last time but I was out-voted by the family.   This time I am just going with my gut and trying for SSR.  

As soon as we are officially waiting for ROFR I will post the details. Our offer has been accepted and I am just waiting to sign the documents.


----------



## Jerry5788

Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!

Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-0/17, 440/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-0/17, 700/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11


----------



## MichaelV

michaelv---$86-$28233-300-SSR-Oct-8/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/9, taken 6/11

Don't feel bad for me it's my first one that's been taken out of six.


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$90-$23029-230-OKW-Aug-0/17, 222/18, 230/19- sent 5/11  Taken 6/11
> 
> Third strike.  But I already have an offer in for the 4th try.  This is an exercise in patience.


So sorry. I appreciate your update, though, so I have realistic expectations about our current $87 pp offer in with OKW. We will also try again with SSR if/when our current offer gets taken by Disney.


----------



## kboo

Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-220/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11



bummer! But wow, you don't mess around. I should ask for your help next time I need to negotiate a good price on something. 

Something that doesn't have a ROFR clause, that is.


----------



## Dan1

Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-220/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11


Wow, the 1st and 3rd were loaded; sorry to see. Were all three buyer pays closing costs?


----------



## Jerry5788

kboo said:


> bummer! But wow, you don't mess around. I should ask for your help next time I need to negotiate a good price on something.
> 
> Something that doesn't have a ROFR clause, that is.



Ha thanks I’m just bummed about the bwv as I bought the same UY same size at $113 but that was a fully loaded contract vs this one not having 2017 points


----------



## Chause

Chause---$210-$35280-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 280/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/30

Here goes nothin....


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-220/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11


I’m so sorry for you! My goodness you’d think they’d let you have at least one!!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-220/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11


That is a triple whammy


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Making Moore Memories said:


> So sorry. I appreciate your update, though, so I have realistic expectations about our current $87 pp offer in with OKW. We will also try again with SSR if/when our current offer gets taken by Disney.


I hope yours still has a chance.  You never know.  Sending pixie dust.


----------



## beourguest2009

Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-220/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11



Boo!  I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Mumof4mice

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Just curious, if I do not hear by the 30 day mark am I obligated to still wait for an answer or can I walk away and look for another property?



We received the waiver on day 32, estoppel soon after.


Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-220/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11



Jerry probably WANTED these to be taken so he could go back and negotiate more jaw-dropping deals, after finding out his PVB contract passed!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Mumof4mice said:


> We received the waiver on day 32, estoppel soon after.
> 
> Biting my nails at this point! Day 27 ....ugh!


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc---$50-$15700-300-VB-Mar-0/17, 453/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 6/11

Here we go again.  Hard to pass up the cheap points this time.


----------



## motherof5

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Just curious, if I do not hear by the 30 day mark am I obligated to still wait for an answer or can I walk away and look for another property?


I think you need to wait.


----------



## motherof5

Making Moore Memories said:


> Sending good vibes your way. I've decided to wear Disney jewelry every day until we hear back from ROFR


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$50-$15700-300-VB-Mar-0/17, 453/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 6/11
> 
> Here we go again.  Hard to pass up the cheap points this time.


Am I reading this right $50 a point.  If so I hope you get it just to see this great deal pass.


----------



## motherof5

Bing Showei said:


> A year ago, in terms of the exponential price increases, is a lifetime ago. Literally one year ago, the following were prices passing ROFR:
> 
> AKV
> pangyal---$80-$14465-160-AKV-Apr-0/16, 254/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/7, passed 6/19
> Average asking today: $113
> 
> AUL
> traveled---$86-$14705-160-AUL-Apr-129/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 5/23, passed 6/6
> Average asking today: $109
> 
> BCV
> El Esteef---$101-$23152-210-BCV-Feb-105/16, 118/17, 210/18- sent 5/31, passed 6/22
> Average asking today: $143
> 
> BLT
> TexasChick123---$100-$20700-200-BLT-Jun-0/17, 214/18, 200/19- sent 6/9, passed 6/27
> Average asking today: $148
> 
> BWV
> aokeefe---$89-$15016-150-BWV-Dec-0/15, 0/16, 300/17, 150/18- sent 6/1, passed 6/13
> Average asking today: $125
> 
> OKW
> thelionqueen---$65-$7830-100-OKW-Mar-100/16, 100/17, 100/18, 100/19-Seller pays MF 2016- sent 5/24, passed 6/16
> Average asking today: $92
> 
> PVB
> NHLFAN---$129-$7074-50-PVB-Oct-3/16, 100/17, 50/18- sent 5/26, passed 6/6
> Average asking today: $162
> 
> SSR
> Sandisw---$75-$15555-200-SSR-Dec-0/15, 0/16, 0/17, 200/18-Delayed Closing- sent 5/30, passed 6/6
> Average asking today: $103
> 
> VGC
> krazazian---$133-$22118-160-VGC-FEB-0/16, 0/17, 11/18, 160/19- sent 6/16, passed 6/30
> Average asking today: $205
> 
> VGF
> CarAnn---$125-$21723-160-VGF-Aug-0/15, 0/16, 160/17, 160/18- sent 4/13, passed 6/5
> Average asking today: $173
> 
> BRV
> ITGirl50---$83-$20458-220-BRV@WL-Aug-220/16, 440/17, 220/18- sent 6/7, passed 6/19
> Average asking today: $107
> 
> VB
> Sunryzez---$45-$5284-100-VB-0/16, 45/17,100/18-Seller pays '17 MF on points used- sent 6/1, passed 6/6
> Average asking today: $67
> 
> We're in a crazytown now. Looking back a year on DVC pricing is akin to Val Kilmer's wife watching Top Gun.


Wow makes me wish I bought last year.


----------



## Jerry5788

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$50-$15700-300-VB-Mar-0/17, 453/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 6/11
> 
> Here we go again.  Hard to pass up the cheap points this time.



Great deal good luck!


----------



## ajjonesehc

motherof5 said:


> Am I reading this right $50 a point.  If so I hope you get it just to see this great deal pass.


Yup.  Like I said, hard to pass this one up, despite the dues.  Thanks.  Our fingers are crossed on this one.


----------



## roadtripper

roadtripper---$90-$9200-100-OKW-Jun-5/17, 21/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/7, taken 6/11
Our contract. Feel bad for the buyer. Estimate on closing costs.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$90-$23029-230-OKW-Aug-0/17, 222/18, 230/19- sent 5/11  Taken 6/11
> 
> Third strike.  But I already have an offer in for the 4th try.  This is an exercise in patience.





Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-220/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11





MichaelV said:


> michaelv---$86-$28233-300-SSR-Oct-8/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/9, taken 6/11
> 
> Don't feel bad for me it's my first one that's been taken out of six.





roadtripper said:


> roadtripper---$90-$9200-100-OKW-Jun-5/17, 21/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/7, taken 6/11
> Our contract. Feel bad for the buyer. Estimate on closing costs.



Seems like today was a day that they took, took, took.  Sorry 



Chause said:


> Chause---$210-$35280-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 280/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/30
> 
> Here goes nothin....





ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$50-$15700-300-VB-Mar-0/17, 453/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 6/11
> 
> Here we go again.  Hard to pass up the cheap points this time.



Good luck to those who just submitted.


----------



## ScubaCat

roadtripper said:


> roadtripper---$90-$9200-100-OKW-Jun-5/17, 21/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/7, taken 6/11
> Our contract. Feel bad for the buyer. Estimate on closing costs.



Yeah but congrats to you on the speedy check coming your way


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-220/17, 220/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11



I have to say... sorry those were all bought back, really, but ... that's some next level ROFR madness!  But seriously, sorry about the bad news. (But wow.. what an epic buyback eh? heh)

Curious did you really want 3 separate membership #s ?


----------



## Jerry5788

ScubaCat said:


> I have to say... sorry those were all bought back, really, but ... that's some next level ROFR madness!  But seriously, sorry about the bad news. (But wow.. what an epic buyback eh? heh)
> 
> Curious did you really want 3 separate membership #s ?



I wanted them all - all big enough UY wouldn’t be an issue. But it would be 5 lol I have a december POLY that has passed and a September BLT that I see passing given the price

Also had an October BWV that seller backed out on day 10 (today)


----------



## Chause

Do they cash your escrow deposit before or after ROFR? Ours was cashed a couple of hours ago, and while this likely means nothing, I’m hoping it means it passed ROFR? It would seem counter productive to cash everyone’s checks just to have Disney snag it up on ROFR, and then have to issue refunds....but, then again, if they need to make sure the money is there that’s the only way.


----------



## Jerry5788

Chause said:


> Do they cash your escrow deposit before or after ROFR? Ours was cashed a couple of hours ago, and while this likely means nothing, I’m hoping it means it passed ROFR? It would seem counter productive to cash everyone’s checks just to have Disney snag it up on ROFR, and then have to issue refunds....but, then again, if they need to make sure the money is there that’s the only way.



All mine have been cashed when they got the check. Not held for until passes ROFR. It’s meant to give seller confidence that you won’t walk away less forfeit your deposit


----------



## DaveNan

Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$90-$23029-230-OKW-Aug-0/17, 222/18, 230/19- sent 5/11  Taken 6/11
> 
> Third strike.  But I already have an offer in for the 4th try.  This is an exercise in patience.





Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-0/17, 440/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-0/17, 700/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11





MichaelV said:


> michaelv---$86-$28233-300-SSR-Oct-8/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/9, taken 6/11
> 
> Don't feel bad for me it's my first one that's been taken out of six.



Bad Drunken Monkey!!  Sorry for everyone's delays (losses).


----------



## motherof5

ajjonesehc said:


> Yup.  Like I said, hard to pass this one up, despite the dues.  Thanks.  Our fingers are crossed on this one.


Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## motherof5

Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$90-$23029-230-OKW-Aug-0/17, 222/18, 230/19- sent 5/11  Taken 6/11
> 
> Third strike.  But I already have an offer in for the 4th try.  This is an exercise in patience.


Wishing you luck on your 4th one


----------



## Preacherroe

Day 29 at ROFR and....crickets.  I've got to get back to work!


----------



## DisneyDad77!

Jerry5788 said:


> Sorry to hear I heard mine was sitting with the administrator who is the person who exercises the ROFR but nothin official yet


Jerry, if you don't mind me asking, how did you know that your your deals were sitting with an administrator? I am working on my first contract with Fidelity and I haven't got any information other than once they here word they will email me.


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Preacherroe said:


> Day 29 at ROFR and....crickets.  I've got to get back to work!


I’m on day 20 and it doesn’t look good based on what others are reporting.

Still have hope!


----------



## Preacherroe

Day 29 at ROFR and....crickets. I've got to get back to work!
(At least I wasn't included in the blood-letting on 6/11)


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

Just received our bad news this morning. We expected it after seeing what's been taken. 

Buzz's Buddy---$91-$18200-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/10, taken 6/11


----------



## Jerry5788

DisneyDad77! said:


> Jerry, if you don't mind me asking, how did you know that your your deals were sitting with an administrator? I am working on my first contract with Fidelity and I haven't got any information other than once they here word they will email me.



My day 30 hit on Saturday - I asked Friday from broker they said would follow up. I asked again Monday and that is what they told me.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Woohoo! I can’t believe it! Just got the email that I passed!!! Happy Day Dance!!


----------



## Thumper729

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Woohoo! I can’t believe it! Just got the email that I passed!!! Happy Day Dance!!


Congrats- That is awesome!!!!  I notice you were at 94 pp at SSR with around the same points as I have been going after. I lost one at 92 and 95 pp with barely no points in 2018- I am now waiting on 97pp for 160 points only 8 points in 2018. 
It's still a wonder on how they make their decisions???  I am thinking it leans more towards use year now and then price per point...


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Thumper729 said:


> Congrats- That is awesome!!!!  I notice you were at 94 pp at SSR with around the same points as I have been going after. I lost one at 92 and 95 pp with barely no points in 2018- I am now waiting on 97pp for 160 points only 8 points in 2018.
> It's still a wonder on how they make their decisions???  I am thinking it leans more towards use year now and then price per point...


I know what you mean I had lost another contract for OKW that had no points until 2019. I really didn’t think I would pass because it was day 28, last time I lost on day 24. I hope yours goes through too .. sending well wishes!!


----------



## NewYorkMom

I figured ... 

NewYorkMom---$99-$19519-180-AKV-Feb-0/17, 154/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 5/13, taken 6/12

Back to the drawing board


----------



## lsprrnbr

lsprrnbr---$95-$26642-255-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 510/18, 255/19- sent 6/4

First contract...fingers crossed!


----------



## jvattes

ROFR Day 14: No news yet 

Boring ROFR log.


----------



## kboo

jvattes said:


> ROFR Day 14: No news yet
> 
> Boring ROFR log.


Just wait til you start keeping your estoppel log.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

kboo said:


> Just wait til you start keeping your estoppel log.


I would love to get to the point where I am waiting for estoppel.  I can’t seem to make it past ROFR.  Disney must think I am not worthy to be a member of their club .


----------



## Thumper729

Reneedisnerd said:


> I would love to get to the point where I am waiting for estoppel.  I can’t seem to make it past ROFR.  Disney must think I am not worthy to be a member of their club .


You and me both- I am starting to feel like I am cursed....


----------



## Mumof4mice

Wow, bloodbath the last few days!  Sorry for those with contracts taken.


Mumof4mice---$144.5-$30140-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 198/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays CC- sent 5/26, passed 6/12

I expected this one to pass; happy that it took less time than the last one!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Preacherroe said:


> Day 29 at ROFR and....crickets.  I've got to get back to work!


Here is to hoping that you get good news soon!


Gilbert Loo said:


> I’m on day 20 and it doesn’t look good based on what others are reporting.
> 
> Still have hope!


I passed on Day 26, so don't get discouraged!


Buzz's Buddy said:


> Just received our bad news this morning. We expected it after seeing what's been taken.
> 
> Buzz's Buddy---$91-$18200-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/10, taken 6/11


Sorry to hear that another one bit the dust yesterday.


AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Woohoo! I can’t believe it! Just got the email that I passed!!! Happy Day Dance!!


Yay!


NewYorkMom said:


> I figured ...
> 
> NewYorkMom---$99-$19519-180-AKV-Feb-0/17, 154/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 5/13, taken 6/12
> 
> Back to the drawing board


Sorry.



lsprrnbr said:


> lsprrnbr---$95-$26642-255-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 510/18, 255/19- sent 6/4
> 
> First contract...fingers crossed!


Hopefully we can soon say Welcome Home!


Mumof4mice said:


> Wow, bloodbath the last few days!  Sorry for those with contracts taken.
> 
> Mumof4mice---$144.5-$30140-200-PVB-Dec-0/16, 198/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays CC- sent 5/26, passed 6/12
> 
> I expected this one to pass; happy that it took less time than the last one!


Congrats!


----------



## Preacherroe

Day 30.  Please go ahead and give my my pink slip.  At least when my dad told me I was going to get a spanking, he didn't wait 30 days to do it.


----------



## Preacherroe

I've already decided, anyway, that my lot in life is to help DVC owners convince Disney to buy back their DVC at 2/3 the original price.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Preacherroe said:


> Day 30.  Please go ahead and give my my pink slip.  At least when my dad told me I was going to get a spanking, he didn't wait 30 days to do it.


OMG!! That was Great! I'm literally at my desk laughing....your point is so true tho, the torture needs to stop!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Preacherroe said:


> I've already decided, anyway, that my lot in life is to help DVC owners convince Disney to buy back their DVC at 2/3 the original price.


I think I am there with you.


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Gilbert Loo---$112-$24382-200-AKV-Dec-200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/23, passed 6/12

Woohoo!!

So excited!


----------



## Dan1

Gilbert Loo said:


> Gilbert Loo---$112-$24382-200-AKV-Dec-200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/23, passed 6/12
> 
> Woohoo!!
> 
> So excited!



Wow!! On the pricey side but all those points so worth it!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jerry5788

Gilbert Loo said:


> Gilbert Loo---$112-$24382-200-AKV-Dec-200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/23, passed 6/12
> 
> Woohoo!!
> 
> So excited!



Congrats! Make sure you bank those points!


----------



## DisneyDad77!

OMG!!!! We passed ROFR on our first contract! Wow that was a long 27 days but totally worth it. DisneyDad77!---$85-$30460-350-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/18, passed 6/13


----------



## DDuck4Life

DDuck4Life---$102-$22362-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/4

Our first contract so hoping for some beginners luck.


----------



## kboo

jvattes said:


> ROFR Day 14: No news yet
> 
> Boring ROFR log.





kboo said:


> Just wait til you start keeping your estoppel log.


Well, so much for the estoppel log. Estoppel took a whopping 8 days. This is shaping up to be the fastest closing even though it was the longest ROFR. Fingers crossed we can get some value out of those points after all.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Gilbert Loo said:


> Gilbert Loo---$112-$24382-200-AKV-Dec-200/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/23, passed 6/12
> 
> Woohoo!!
> 
> So excited!


Congrats!


DisneyDad77! said:


> OMG!!!! We passed ROFR on our first contract! Wow that was a long 27 days but totally worth it. DisneyDad77!---$85-$30460-350-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/18, passed 6/13


That is an amazing deal!  Welcome Home!


DDuck4Life said:


> DDuck4Life---$102-$22362-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/4
> 
> Our first contract so hoping for some beginners luck.


Good Luck!


----------



## Matty B13

kboo said:


> Well, so much for the estoppel log. Estoppel took a whopping 8 days. This is shaping up to be the fastest closing even though it was the longest ROFR. Fingers crossed we can get some value out of those points after all.



That's awesome!


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

First try with SSR was taken on Monday. Hoping we'll have better luck with this Old Key West-Extended contract. 

Buzz's Buddy---$98-$22540-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 203/18, 230/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/14


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14

Another card-carrying member of the Micky Mouse Club bites the dust


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Buzz's Buddy said:


> First try with SSR was taken on Monday. Hoping we'll have better luck with this Old Key West-Extended contract.
> 
> Buzz's Buddy---$98-$22540-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 203/18, 230/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/14


Good Luck on a nice contract!



Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14
> 
> Another card-carrying member of the Micky Mouse Club bites the dust


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Buzz's Buddy said:


> First try with SSR was taken on Monday. Hoping we'll have better luck with this Old Key West-Extended contract.
> 
> Buzz's Buddy---$98-$22540-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 203/18, 230/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/14


Good luck.  Glad you got right back in there.  Working on my 4th attempt. I had my offer in and accepted Monday, signed the docs Tuesday, and I am waiting for the seller to sign so we can get to ROFR.


----------



## motherof5

DisneyDad77! said:


> Jerry, if you don't mind me asking, how did you know that your your deals were sitting with an administrator? I am working on my first contract with Fidelity and I haven't got any information other than once they here word they will email me.


I have never heard this either.


----------



## motherof5

Buzz's Buddy said:


> Just received our bad news this morning. We expected it after seeing what's been taken.
> 
> Buzz's Buddy---$91-$18200-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/10, taken 6/11


Wish this went through would of been a great deal.  Keep looking and hopefully better luck next time.


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats! Make sure you bank those points!


Bank those points and congratulations.  Great deal!


----------



## JV63

DisneyDad77! said:


> OMG!!!! We passed ROFR on our first contract! Wow that was a long 27 days but totally worth it. DisneyDad77!---$85-$30460-350-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/18, passed 6/13



Congrats. Gives me hope as we're at day 20 now for our OKW contract and once they go past 3 weeks I start to get concerned as the last two were taking at day 25 and 29.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

I want to buy additional DVC points. My current use year is April at AKV. I’m seeing a lot off listings for other use years. I am planning on being patient and wait for April to be available (it is hard to wait). But I was wondering what everyone thought about having 2 use years?


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14

So I feel like mama just said she doesn't love me anymore


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

motherof5 said:


> Wish this went through would of been a great deal.  Keep looking and hopefully better luck next time.



Thanks, this one actually went to ROFR today, so there is still hope. 

The contract Disney took on Monday was a 200 point contract at SSR for $91 per point.


----------



## motherof5

Buzz's Buddy said:


> Thanks, this one actually went to ROFR today, so there is still hope.
> 
> The contract Disney took on Monday was a 200 point contract at SSR for $91 per point.


Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## Gryhndmom

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I want to buy additional DVC points. My current use year is April at AKV. I’m seeing a lot off listings for other use years. I am planning on being patient and wait for April to be available (it is hard to wait). But I was wondering what everyone thought about having 2 use years?



We have the same use year and same resort for all three of our contracts(one direct and two resale). personally we wanted same use year and resort to avoid trying to juggle it all.  I know there are many owners on this thread that have different use years and resorts who can probably give you some pros and cons.  Two that come to mind are @pangyal and @TexasChick123 .


----------



## NewbieMom

Gryhndmom said:


> We have the same use year and same resort for all three of our contracts(one direct and two resale). personally we wanted same use year and resort to avoid trying to juggle it all.  I know there are many owners on this thread that have different use years and resorts who can probably give you some pros and cons.  Two that come to mind are @pangyal and @TexasChick123 .



There is a helpful thread where the pros & cons havebeen listed. Here's the link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/different-use-years-ok-or-hassle.3684901/


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

NewbieMom said:


> There is a helpful thread where the pros & cons havebeen listed. Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/different-use-years-ok-or-hassle.3684901/



Thank you! This was very helpful!


----------



## CMNJ

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I want to buy additional DVC points. My current use year is April at AKV. I’m seeing a lot off listings for other use years. I am planning on being patient and wait for April to be available (it is hard to wait). But I was wondering what everyone thought about having 2 use years?


Are you looking to add on at AKV or get a second home resort? If you are looking to have another home resort and using them independently  I really don’t think having 2 UY is a big deal. We own at both BLT and BWV with different UY and don’t have any problems with it. Initially we were looking at keeping the same UY but there aren’t a lot of April UY contracts at BLT. So we decided to get a different UY. We don’t mix the points as we use them to book with the home resort advantage. If we trade out we use the BLT points and save the BWV points for BWV bookings as we own less points there
If you are looking to add on at AKV I think having 2 UY is kind of a pain as I assume you’d want to combine points for bookings.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

CMNJ said:


> Are you looking to add on at AKV or get a second home resort? If you are looking to have another home resort and using them independently  I really don’t think having 2 UY is a big deal. We own at both BLT and BWV with different UY and don’t have any problems with it. Initially we were looking at keeping the same UY but there aren’t a lot of April UY contracts at BLT. So we decided to get a different UY. We don’t mix the points as we use them to book with the home resort advantage. If we trade out we use the BLT points and save the BWV points for BWV bookings as we own less points there
> If you are looking to add on at AKV I think having 2 UY is kind of a pain as I assume you’d want to combine points for bookings.



I’m looking to add on at AKV. I feel like having additional points will increase flexibility and allow for a room with more space sometimes. I’ve definitely been bitten by the DVC bug. I also don’t want to go crazy and rush into anything. I feel like I haven’t seen a lot of listings for April, however that could just be me feeling the urge to buy more. Thank you for the insight about having 2 Home resorts versus 1. I love hearing how others manage their trips to Disney and I love to learn how I can do things better.


----------



## Renee H

Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/16, 170/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 6/15

It’s too bad those 2016 points will be useless.. what a shame!


----------



## Jerry5788

Renee H said:


> Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/16, 170/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 6/15
> 
> It’s too bad those 2016 points will be useless.. what a shame!



I was looking at this same contract was thinking the same!


----------



## Dan1

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I’m looking to add on at AKV. I feel like having additional points will increase flexibility and allow for a room with more space sometimes. I’ve definitely been bitten by the DVC bug. I also don’t want to go crazy and rush into anything. I feel like I haven’t seen a lot of listings for April, however that could just be me feeling the urge to buy more. Thank you for the insight about having 2 Home resorts versus 1. I love hearing how others manage their trips to Disney and I love to learn how I can do things better.



Others have recommended, and I agree, purchase contracts for two or three if your favorite resorts to allow you to reserve 11 months out. 

Our first (resale) was SSR because it was the best $$ value ..... been there now for a stay and love it ...... bought 75 direct at Boardwalk ..... stayed there a few times previous, love the location for Food & Wine and access to the 2 parks ...... now have 2 in ROFR at Animal Kingdom which is our favorite park (don’t do Magic Kingdom more than once per trip since kids all grown).

Yes, going for same UY and we (me and the Mrs) tend to go same season.


----------



## ScubaCat

Renee H said:


> Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/16, 170/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 6/15
> 
> It’s too bad those 2016 points will be useless.. what a shame!



If you get this closed quickly by some miracle, you can trade them into RCI.


----------



## 1savvygal

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I’m looking to add on at AKV. I feel like having additional points will increase flexibility and allow for a room with more space sometimes. I’ve definitely been bitten by the DVC bug. I also don’t want to go crazy and rush into anything. I feel like I haven’t seen a lot of listings for April, however that could just be me feeling the urge to buy more. Thank you for the insight about having 2 Home resorts versus 1. I love hearing how others manage their trips to Disney and I love to learn how I can do things better.


New listing for April use year at AKV just posted
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listing/AKA0251/


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Reneedisnerd said:


> Good luck.  Glad you got right back in there.  Working on my 4th attempt. I had my offer in and accepted Monday, signed the docs Tuesday, and I am waiting for the seller to sign so we can get to ROFR.


Good Luck!


Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14
> 
> So I feel like mama just said she doesn't love me anymore


Sorry to hear that.  We still love you!



TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I’m looking to add on at AKV. I feel like having additional points will increase flexibility and allow for a room with more space sometimes. I’ve definitely been bitten by the DVC bug. I also don’t want to go crazy and rush into anything. I feel like I haven’t seen a lot of listings for April, however that could just be me feeling the urge to buy more. Thank you for the insight about having 2 Home resorts versus 1. I love hearing how others manage their trips to Disney and I love to learn how I can do things better.


I felt the same way.  The minute I convinced DH to buy more points, I couldn't find anything in my use year that was in the right point range.


Renee H said:


> Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/16, 170/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 6/15
> 
> It’s too bad those 2016 points will be useless.. what a shame!


Good Luck!  What a shame to lose points.


----------



## Renee H

ScubaCat said:


> If you get this closed quickly by some miracle, you can trade them into RCI.


Oh good thought.. I’ve never done that before


----------



## Airb330

airb330---$115-$12400-100-AUL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/13

Subsidized MF


----------



## Jerry5788

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$50-$15700-300-VB-Mar-0/17, 453/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 6/11
> 
> Here we go again.  Hard to pass up the cheap points this time.



Did the seller pay for closing or annual dues? Just surprised that the extra costs were only $700 ($15700-$15000[300*50])


----------



## Hammer22

Dan1 said:


> I’m curious why folks select Beach Club vs Boardwalk Villas contracts (other than for add on)?
> 
> I think BWV have more units, greater availability, lower cost per point; both have identical access to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Is it simply because of the Beach Club pool?
> 
> What am I missing or getting wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


 If this was in response to my post about ROFR on BCV, it has to do with this being the first one that came across my radar and my not having a specific preference on the resort itself, at least not yet.  I work in the industry, albeit a bit removed from Orlando and Disney itself, but some contacts of mine alerted me to a DVC property coming available through their network and I jumped on the opportunity.


----------



## motherof5

NewbieMom said:


> There is a helpful thread where the pros & cons havebeen listed. Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/different-use-years-ok-or-hassle.3684901/


Thanks


----------



## motherof5

Renee H said:


> Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/16, 170/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 6/15
> 
> It’s too bad those 2016 points will be useless.. what a shame!


How are there still 2016 points?  Just trying to learn all the ins and outs of things


----------



## motherof5

motherof5 said:


> How are there still 2016 points?  Just trying to learn all the ins and outs of things


Forgot to mention it looks like a great deal and good luck.


----------



## Jerry5788

motherof5 said:


> How are there still 2016 points?  Just trying to learn all the ins and outs of things



I think contract is wrongly listed it’s 170/17 (banked 2016) and 340/18 (banked 2017)


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Reneedisnerd---$105-$22782-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/15

Attempt #4. Paying a little bit more but this use year is perfect and I need full 2018 points. I am hoping that, since this one is higher PPP than passed or taken recently, we can finally get one through.  
Going to Disneyland next week so the first week of the wait should fly by.


----------



## Renee H

motherof5 said:


> How are there still 2016 points?  Just trying to learn all the ins and outs of things


They banked them but they will expire 8/1/18.  Don’t think there’s much of a chance of getting those points before then.  Found out the sellers don’t have email


----------



## Renee H

Jerry5788 said:


> I think contract is wrongly listed it’s 170/17 (banked 2016) and 340/18 (banked 2017)


Well, when doing the submission for the thread it asks how many points for 2016 so technically those points are 2016 right?


----------



## Renee H

motherof5 said:


> Forgot to mention it looks like a great deal and good luck.


Thanks!  It seems like HH are always stripped so this was nice to find


----------



## Jerry5788

Renee H said:


> Well, when doing the submission for the thread it asks how many points for 2016 so technically those points are 2016 right?



I got no clue on right way - I think problem with the original way is I’d be like oh they missed the 2017 banking window for Points etc 

The other way I proposed people can understand what happened to get the loaded 2018 points.


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> I got no clue on right way - I think problem with the original way is I’d be like oh they missed the 2017 banking window for Points etc
> 
> The other way I proposed people can understand what happened to get the loaded 2018 points.


But if 2016 points weren't banked they would expire that year if banked good til 2018??  Is this correct?


----------



## motherof5

Renee H said:


> They banked them but they will expire 8/1/18.  Don’t think there’s much of a chance of getting those points before then.  Found out the sellers don’t have email


That makes sense now thanks.   Still a great deal.


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> I think contract is wrongly listed it’s 170/17 (banked 2016) and 340/18 (banked 2017)


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## MouseyMin

MouseyMin---$130-$30839-220-PVB-Feb-0/17, 238/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 5/31, passed 6/15

I am very happy to be joining this thread again!  I just received the notification that I passed ROFR and couldn't be happier.  This is now my second resort (but same use year).


----------



## jvattes

MouseyMin said:


> MouseyMin---$130-$30839-220-PVB-Feb-0/17, 238/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 5/31, passed 6/15
> 
> I am very happy to be joining this thread again!  I just received the notification that I passed ROFR and couldn't be happier.  This is now my second resort (but same use year).



Congrats!

On a selfish level, happy to see a 5/31 submission finally go to decision.  Getting antsy over here.  Log is still boring:

ROFR Day 17: No news


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Airb330 said:


> airb330---$115-$12400-100-AUL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/13
> 
> Subsidized MF


The often discussed but rarely seen Subsidized Dues. Good Luck!


Reneedisnerd said:


> Reneedisnerd---$105-$22782-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/15
> 
> Attempt #4. Paying a little bit more but this use year is perfect and I need full 2018 points. I am hoping that, since this one is higher PPP than passed or taken recently, we can finally get one through.
> Going to Disneyland next week so the first week of the wait should fly by.


A trip to DL should really make that first week fly.  I think you are safe at $105.  I don't think I have ever seen one taken at that price.


MouseyMin said:


> MouseyMin---$130-$30839-220-PVB-Feb-0/17, 238/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 5/31, passed 6/15
> 
> I am very happy to be joining this thread again!  I just received the notification that I passed ROFR and couldn't be happier.  This is now my second resort (but same use year).


Congrats!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> I think contract is wrongly listed it’s 170/17 (banked 2016) and 340/18 (banked 2017)





Renee H said:


> Well, when doing the submission for the thread it asks how many points for 2016 so technically those points are 2016 right?



I don't think it really matters to be honest.  We're mostly trying to get a general idea of pass vs. taken and what people are paying (or attempting to pay) for each.  It's already a surprisingly complex formula as it is.  I should know -- I built the 1995-looking web site that you use to generate it, and it took me a lot more debugging and tweaking than I thought it would when I got the silly idea to build it in the first place!  It could still use some work, but it seems to serve it's purpose.


----------



## motherof5

MouseyMin said:


> MouseyMin---$130-$30839-220-PVB-Feb-0/17, 238/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 5/31, passed 6/15
> 
> I am very happy to be joining this thread again!  I just received the notification that I passed ROFR and couldn't be happier.  This is now my second resort (but same use year).


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> I don't think it really matters to be honest.  We're mostly trying to get a general idea of pass vs. taken and what people are paying (or attempting to pay) for each.  It's already a surprisingly complex formula as it is.  I should know -- I built the 1995-looking web site that you use to generate it, and it took me a lot more debugging and tweaking than I thought it would when I got the silly idea to build it in the first place!  It could still use some work, but it seems to serve it's purpose.


It is very helpful so thank you for getting it started and for everyone that maintains it.


----------



## motherof5

jvattes said:


> Congrats!
> 
> On a selfish level, happy to see a 5/31 submission finally go to decision.  Getting antsy over here.  Log is still boring:
> 
> ROFR Day 17: No news


Hopefully you will her soon.  Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## pangyal

I've updated the thread. I have to say, I am quite dismayed at how long the Taken section looks right now!


----------



## motherof5

pangyal said:


> I've updated the thread. I have to say, I am quite dismayed at how long the Taken section looks right now!


Hopefully Disney has enough by now!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

pangyal said:


> I've updated the thread. I have to say, I am quite dismayed at how long the Taken section looks right now!


Hi I’m sorry... I passed 6/12

Alldayidreamaboutdisney---$94-$16691-160-SSR-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 162/18, 160/19- sent 5/16


----------



## James Ward

Excited to be joining the dvc crew! 

James Ward---$130-$27300-210-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 9/19, 210/20-Seller credit $1,244- sent 5/18, passed 6/6


----------



## disneyeveryyear

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Hi I’m sorry... I passed 6/12
> 
> Alldayidreamaboutdisney---$94-$16691-160-SSR-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 162/18, 160/19- sent 5/16


Congratulations!


James Ward said:


> Excited to be joining the dvc crew!
> 
> James Ward---$130-$27300-210-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 9/19, 210/20-Seller credit $1,244- sent 5/18, passed 6/6


Welcome Home!


----------



## tinks624

disneyeveryyear said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Welcome Home!


Thank you! I can’t wait to start planning for 2019!!


----------



## tinks624

tinks624 said:


> Thank you! I can’t wait to start planning for 2019!!


Lol this posted under my old acct.


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14

So the owner gets to sell his contract back to Disney; the agent still gets the commission; Disney gets to get their points back at a fraction of the original price.  And what do I get??   In the words of Barney Fife...HEARTACHE!


----------



## The Jackal

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14
> 
> So the owner gets to sell his contract back to Disney; the agent still gets the commission; Disney gets to get their points back at a fraction of the original price.  And what do I get??   In the words of Barney Fife...HEARTACHE!



Sorry it got taken. DVC seems to be buying almost all SSR $95 and under it seems. They are buying it back for more than the original offering. But if you buy it today it’s a lot more from DVC.

Aug 4, 2003 -- $89 per point (SSR Sales begin with $10 discount = $79) with expiration in 2054.
May, 2004 -- SSR opens.
May, 2004 -- $95 per point @SSR, $89 at other DVC resorts.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14
> 
> So the owner gets to sell his contract back to Disney; the agent still gets the commission; Disney gets to get their points back at a fraction of the original price.  And what do I get??   In the words of Barney Fife...HEARTACHE!


Sorry for your loss!


----------



## motherof5

James Ward said:


> Excited to be joining the dvc crew!
> 
> James Ward---$130-$27300-210-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 9/19, 210/20-Seller credit $1,244- sent 5/18, passed 6/6


Good deal.  Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

disneyeveryyear said:


> Sorry for your loss!


So sorry


----------



## motherof5

disneyeveryyear said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Welcome Home!


Congratulations and you didn't even have to stress for a month that is the best news.


----------



## motherof5

James Ward said:


> Excited to be joining the dvc crew!
> 
> James Ward---$130-$27300-210-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 9/19, 210/20-Seller credit $1,244- sent 5/18, passed 6/6


What the seller is crediting is that the dues?


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> I've updated the thread. I have to say, I am quite dismayed at how long the Taken section looks right now!



Dismayed, you are. Taken, many contracts have been.


----------



## James Ward

motherof5 said:


> What the seller is crediting is that the dues?



Yes seller credited for 2019 dues and is paying closing.


----------



## motherof5

James Ward said:


> Yes seller credited for 2019 dues and is paying closing.


Very nice.  Congratulations.  I have learned alot on these boards.  I purchased 2 resales in Feb/March and never thought to ask for any of that, but if I do further purchasing in the future I now know it doesn't hurt to ask thanks to everyone on these boards


----------



## disneyeveryyear

ScubaCat said:


> I don't think it really matters to be honest.  We're mostly trying to get a general idea of pass vs. taken and what people are paying (or attempting to pay) for each.  It's already a surprisingly complex formula as it is.  I should know -- I built the 1995-looking web site that you use to generate it, and it took me a lot more debugging and tweaking than I thought it would when I got the silly idea to build it in the first place!  It could still use some work, but it seems to serve it's purpose.


Thank you for all of your hard work creating this masterpiece.  It was definitely helpful to me as I looked to buy my first resale contract.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Jerry5788 said:


> Did the seller pay for closing or annual dues? Just surprised that the extra costs were only $700 ($15700-$15000[300*50])



You're right.  I overlooked adding in the dues.  The corrected ROFR string is below.

ajjonesehc---$50-$18259-300-VB-Mar-0/17, 453/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 6/11


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> Dismayed, you are. Taken, many contracts have been.


Flying darts, thrown have they been.


----------



## MouseyMin

I learned most of what I know about DVC from the DISBoards too.  I'm very grateful to the people who have posted over the last 5 years who helped me gain the knowledge that I now have.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Flying darts, thrown have they been.


Agree with you the disboards people do. Bought back, more contracts will be.


----------



## pangyal




----------



## pangyal

Anyways, now that the thread has devolved into Yodaisms and haikus (soon, probably), I am wondering whether they will burn off their ROFR budget in the first half of the year and slow down the buybacks in the second half? I’m just musing, of course, as I don’t think we’ve ever seen so many contracts taken in the time I’ve been on this thread, which is a few years now.


----------



## Gryhndmom

James Ward said:


> Excited to be joining the dvc crew!
> 
> James Ward---$130-$27300-210-BLT-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 9/19, 210/20-Seller credit $1,244- sent 5/18, passed 6/6





James Ward said:


> Yes seller credited for 2019 dues and is paying closing.



Congrats and what a great deal! Welcome home to BLT!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Anyways, now that the thread has devolved into Yodaisms and haikus (soon, probably), I am wondering whether they will burn off their ROFR budget in the first half of the year and slow down the buybacks in the second half? I’m just musing, of course, as I don’t think we’ve ever seen so many contracts taken in the time I’ve been on this thread, which is a few years now.



Lots of money, they have.  Slow down, they will not.


----------



## eaglesrest

Just a thought, but since Disney have increased the minimum point requirement for direct membership from 25 to 75 points, I wonder if this has had an impact on the number of direct purchase points they require for older resorts? That's a 3:1 increase in the number of points required, and I guess a lot of resale buyers will still want to top up to get the 'perks'.

The hypothesis will fit in our scenario. If Disney ever waive one of our resale contracts, we will look to top up direct, which means they will need to have enough points at SSR to cover our request. Heck, some of the points might even come out of a well negotiated contract they have ROFR from us at some point!


----------



## Dan1

eaglesrest said:


> Just a thought, but since Disney have increased the minimum point requirement for direct membership from 25 to 75 points, I wonder if this has had an impact on the number of direct purchase points they require for older resorts? That's a 3:1 increase in the number of points required, and I guess a lot of resale buyers will still want to top up to get the 'perks'.



My thoughts exactly. The Mouse needs more because of the 75 minimum cool kids rule ..... the Mouse adds more cool kids (actual or perceived benefits) ........ people won’t slow down wanting to be cool kids (including us) ..... so the Mouse needs to buy more. 

We wil likely buy the Gold passes going forward as things stand since we typically don’t go to WDW during the April or December blackout dates. That’s a large savings for us that made it worthwhile (yes, no guarantees that it stays a benefit).


----------



## Laney&Emma

Laney&Emma---$100-$21777-200-SSR-AUG-285/18, 200/19-Sent 6/13


----------



## jvattes

eaglesrest said:


> Just a thought, but since Disney have increased the minimum point requirement for direct membership from 25 to 75 points, I wonder if this has had an impact on the number of direct purchase points they require for older resorts?



Had not occurred to me, but absolutely true!

I also feel like they are trying to drive up the cost of resale (and, ahem, it's working) so that people will be closer to that make/break point and turn to direct vs resale in some cases for perks.


----------



## eaglesrest

Dan1 said:


> We wil likely buy the Gold passes going forward as things stand since we typically don’t go to WDW during the April or December blackout dates. That’s a large savings for us that made it worthwhile (yes, no guarantees that it stays a benefit).


We plan on doing the same. Finding a 75-100 point contract at SSR for March UY is difficult, and will likely cost $115 or more when we do find one. Add closing, subtract TiW and Annual pass savings and there's not much in it short-term. If the perks persist long-term then every year's a bonus!


----------



## jvattes

It's a new week!  Come on give us some passes (including mine, please!)

ROFR Day 20: totally antsy


----------



## eaglesrest

Day 20 here too! I think the next 48 hours are going to be crucial. 

Fingers and everything else crossed


----------



## jvattes

eaglesrest said:


> Day 20 here too! I think the next 48 hours are going to be crucial.
> 
> Fingers and everything else crossed



Shall we hold hands and look tearful and dramatic while we await the announcement, not unlike at the very end of a pageant???


----------



## Michael Harvey

eaglesrest said:


> Day 20 here too! I think the next 48 hours are going to be crucial.
> 
> Fingers and everything else crossed



Day 21 here.  Hoping for good news this week.


----------



## eaglesrest

Ha ha! Hopefully we will all be winners, so we don't have to force the smile and congratulations, while secretly thinking 'I wish it was me, I wish it was me'


----------



## beourguest2009

Day 25 here...certainly they don’t want a measly little 50 pointer... sigh...


----------



## Thumper729

Day 28 here... still waiting....


----------



## MouseyMin

eaglesrest said:


> Just a thought, but since Disney have increased the minimum point requirement for direct membership from 25 to 75 points, I wonder if this has had an impact on the number of direct purchase points they require for older resorts? That's a 3:1 increase in the number of points required, and I guess a lot of resale buyers will still want to top up to get the 'perks'.


That makes sense - except that they aren't buying back most of the resorts. They seem to be concentrating on SSR, OKW, and AKL.  Why those three and not the other popular resorts?


----------



## Thumper729

thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21, taken 6/18
Well it's official- I am cursed... barely any points in 2018 and at 97 pp... they bought it back........ Is it me or is price per point going up for ROFR??? It may be just me...
I now have to try one more time- one more month- will be my 4th time......


----------



## jvattes

Thumper729 said:


> Is it me or is price per point going up for ROFR???



I completely think this is what is happening.  If they drive the cost up enough, resale is not as appealing.  This is very deliberate on DVD's part IMO

Also, since they seem to have desire for contracts without a lot of points currently available in or coming for 2018, they seem to be stocking up for the future.  Probably for when Riviera rolls out.


----------



## Jerry5788

Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21, taken - 6/18
> Well it's official- I am cursed... barely any points in 2018 and at 97 pp... they bought it back........ Is it me or is price per point going up for ROFR??? It may be just me...
> I now have to try one more time- one more month- will be my 4th time......



So sorry that is insane! I have an August 175 loaded at 95.5...not looking good


----------



## James Ward

Dis is definitely being very aggressive with SSR buybacks, they even took a SSR $97pp listing last month with 0 2018 points. 
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-may-18-report/


----------



## Bing Showei

Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21, taken - 6/18
> Well it's official- I am cursed... barely any points in 2018 and at 97 pp... they bought it back........ Is it me or is price per point going up for ROFR??? It may be just me...
> I now have to try one more time- one more month- will be my 4th time......


This ROFR makes zero sense. Practically stripped until 2020 for use of points.

Think back. Do you remember crossing a dart wielding monkey and doing something to maybe offend them? Maybe you said something, or accidentally killed a monkey family member? This kinda sounds personal. Like maybe you did something, Thumper.


----------



## Thumper729

Bing Showei said:


> This ROFR makes zero sense. Practically stripped until 2020 for use of points.
> 
> Think back. Do you remember crossing a dart wielding monkey and doing something to maybe offend them? Maybe you said something, or accidentally killed a monkey family member? This kinda sounds personal. Like maybe you did something, Thumper.



I must have done something... Maybe they don't want my money... I am desperately trying to give it to them.... But it makes zero sense to me also... I for sure thought it would pass at 97pp... based on all other contracts that have passed in this thread...


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Taken, as expected! We've already submitted a new offer on a Saratoga Springs deal at $99 per point and will share details once it's accepted, approved and sent to ROFR

Making Moore Memories---$87-$19861-210-OKW-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29, taken 6/18


----------



## jvattes

Bing Showei said:


> Practically stripped until 2020 for use of points.



Most of the takens are stripped lately though, or nearly stripped.  They don't want them for available use now, they want them for available use in ... you guessed it.... 2020 (Riviera!)


----------



## TexasChick123

Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21, taken 6/18
> Well it's official- I am cursed... barely any points in 2018 and at 97 pp... they bought it back........ Is it me or is price per point going up for ROFR??? It may be just me...
> I now have to try one more time- one more month- will be my 4th time......



So sorry. 



Making Moore Memories said:


> Taken, as expected! We've already submitted a new offer on a Saratoga Springs deal at $99 per point and will share details once it's accepted, approved and sent to ROFR
> 
> Making Moore Memories---$87-$19861-210-OKW-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29, taken 6/18



I’m sorry. I wish we knew what was going on with all the buybacks. Lots of theories though. 

I do agree that the stripped ones are getting bought back much more than the loaded ones.


----------



## NewbieMom

Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21, taken 6/18
> Well it's official- I am cursed... barely any points in 2018 and at 97 pp... they bought it back........ Is it me or is price per point going up for ROFR??? It may be just me...
> I now have to try one more time- one more month- will be my 4th time......



Really sorry! It's so odd they're taking yours but letting some lower $pp pass. How disappointing, but don't give up! One of them will eventually go through.


----------



## dad_at_blt

dad_at_blt---$140-$24622-165-BLT-Feb-0/17, 148/18, 165/19, 165/20- sent 6/18


----------



## Chause

Day 15 on a VGC contract at $210 per point. While I thought that was overpriced 15 days ago (and still do), recent sales show it is now on par. Its sad with that high of PPP it has actually crossed my mind they may take it. I know its a unique situation with VGC, but still. I don't know why I (or anyone on this board) is surprised by this turn of events though.  Disney has a product that has sky rocketed in popularity in the last year, with little ceiling in sight.  The demand has now outpaced the market, and they have a nice little clause that allows them to buy back these "lightly dusted" contracts (relative to amount of time left) to control the market even further. Not many products exist that you can sell, then buy back at your discretion to sell at an even higher value later.  All while controlling both direct and resale markets. As long as direct markets and resale markets keep matching each others increases, this wont stop. The only way I see it slowing is when 1.)Disney's popularity dies or 2.) we get closer to the 2050-2060 expiration dates. Id go with the 2nd. If this spike in recent Disney popularity hadn't happened (once again, with no ceiling in sight), this wouldn't be happening. Thanks marvel and star wars (oh yeah, you too Pixar, largest animation release ever this weekend)


----------



## Thumper729

TexasChick123 said:


> I do agree that the stripped ones are getting bought back much more than the loaded ones.



So maybe this should be my next strategy... go for loaded contracts... I don't need any points right away so I wasn't too concerned with a stripped contract.... I also have been going after SSR because that is where I already own... but I may just go for AKV this time- we love that place too.


----------



## ScubaCat

Laney&Emma said:


> Laney&Emma---$100-$21777-200-SSR-AUG-285/18, 200/19-Sent 6/13



Try the link on post #1 to reformat that for the list.  Nice contract, btw - hope it passes!


----------



## TexasChick123

Thumper729 said:


> So maybe this should be my next strategy... go for loaded contracts... I don't need any points right away so I wasn't too concerned with a stripped contract.... I also have been going after SSR because that is where I already own... but I may just go for AKV this time- we love that place too.



I also didn’t need any current points, but my purchases this year have all had them. They cost a bit more pp, but I will lower that price by renting them out or transferring them out. It’s a bit more work, but it actually saves money over the stripped ones in a lot of cases. For example, my BLT purchase has all 2018 points. If I rent them out at $15pp, that makes my price go from $135pp with this year’s points to $126pp if it was stripped until 2019 taking into account the MF’s I paid on the 2018 points. I don’t think that would pass ROFR right now even if I could find one that low. Just another way of thinking.


----------



## ScubaCat

eaglesrest said:


> Just a thought, but since Disney have increased the minimum point requirement for direct membership from 25 to 75 points, I wonder if this has had an impact on the number of direct purchase points they require for older resorts? That's a 3:1 increase in the number of points required, and I guess a lot of resale buyers will still want to top up to get the 'perks'.
> 
> The hypothesis will fit in our scenario. If Disney ever waive one of our resale contracts, we will look to top up direct, which means they will need to have enough points at SSR to cover our request. Heck, some of the points might even come out of a well negotiated contract they have ROFR from us at some point!





Dan1 said:


> My thoughts exactly. The Mouse needs more because of the 75 minimum cool kids rule ..... the Mouse adds more cool kids (actual or perceived benefits) ........ people won’t slow down wanting to be cool kids (including us) ..... so the Mouse needs to buy more.
> 
> We wil likely buy the Gold passes going forward as things stand since we typically don’t go to WDW during the April or December blackout dates. That’s a large savings for us that made it worthwhile (yes, no guarantees that it stays a benefit).



That makes logical sense from the customer standpoint but really isn't the case.  All DVD wants to do is sell the new "live" properties -- currently AUL and CCV -- direct at the highest price possible.  If resale prices get too low, it becomes much more difficult to sell direct.  Restricting the perks gives the sales reps (sorry *cough* ..  "GUIDES") more ammo to sell with.... "I wouldn't buy resale if I were you...", etc.

DVD buys back points and sells them at a markup mainly to keep prices up in order to justify the high prices of the newer properties.  They will sell the older properties with reacquired points only because people specifically ask for them, but that's just not their focus and is a very small percentage of their sales.  A developer's goal is to build something, sell off what they just built, build the next thing, sell that off, and repeat that over and over as quickly as possible.


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc---$87-$19433-220-OKW-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20-seller pays 1/2 closing costs- sent 5/21, taken 5/18

Welp, that one didn't work either.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Thumper729 said:


> I must have done something... Maybe they don't want my money... I am desperately trying to give it to them.... But it makes zero sense to me also... I for sure thought it would pass at 97pp... based on all other contracts that have passed in this thread...


I feel like I am in the same boat.  I am really trying hard to get something so Disney can take all of my vacation money but they keep shooting me down.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Thumper729 said:


> So maybe this should be my next strategy... go for loaded contracts... I don't need any points right away so I wasn't too concerned with a stripped contract.... I also have been going after SSR because that is where I already own... but I may just go for AKV this time- we love that place too.


All three of mine have been loaded and all three taken .


----------



## DisneynBison

Well we will try again

DisneynBison---$105-$18421-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/18


----------



## Gryhndmom

dad_at_blt said:


> dad_at_blt---$140-$24622-165-BLT-Feb-0/17, 148/18, 165/19, 165/20- sent 6/18



Best of luck!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Laney&Emma said:


> Laney&Emma---$100-$21777-200-SSR-AUG-285/18, 200/19-Sent 6/13





dad_at_blt said:


> dad_at_blt---$140-$24622-165-BLT-Feb-0/17, 148/18, 165/19, 165/20- sent 6/18





DisneynBison said:


> Well we will try again
> 
> DisneynBison---$105-$18421-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/18


Good luck to all of you who sent today.


Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21, taken 6/18





Making Moore Memories said:


> Taken, as expected! Making Moore Memories---$87-$19861-210-OKW-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 127/18, 210/19- sent 5/29, taken 6/18





ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$87-$19433-220-OKW-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20-seller pays 1/2 closing costs- sent 5/21, taken 5/18


So sorry for all of you that got the bad news today.  SSR, OKW and AKV seem to be cursed right now.


----------



## eaglesrest

Well I think today's the day based on DVCresale past recent announcements! Good luck to everyone around the 21-day mark 

Hoping for the best birthday present!


----------



## motherof5

Gryhndmom said:


> Congrats and what a great deal! Welcome home to BLT!


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Laney&Emma said:


> Laney&Emma---$100-$21777-200-SSR-AUG-285/18, 200/19-Sent 6/13


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## motherof5

NewbieMom said:


> Really sorry! It's so odd they're taking yours but letting some lower $pp pass. How disappointing, but don't give up! One of them will eventually go through.[/QUOTE
> Hopefully the next one is the right one.  Don't give up


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Pixie dust, positive vibes and all bodies parts crossed are welcomed for our second try. Love having this support group/in-line entertainment as we wait! 
Making Moore Memories---$99-$21172-200-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 200/19- sent 6/19


----------



## motherof5

Just looking at the listings today.  Why is OKW going for less than Saratoga even the OKW extended ones not that there are alot.  Just saw a OKW extended at 94 pp with 2018 points and Saratoga is in the 100's  This has changed since I purchased in Feb.  Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## eaglesrest

motherof5 said:


> Just looking at the listings today.  Why is OKW going for less than Saratoga even the OKW extended ones not that there are alot.  Just saw a OKW extended at 94 pp with 2018 points and Saratoga is in the 100's  This has changed since I purchased in Feb.  Anyone have thoughts on this?


That OKW-E is a great deal. If I wasn't in limbo I'd be putting an offer in myself. I doubt it will get past ROFR though, but you never know.

SSR and OKW-E are very similar resorts and contracts other than the dues - OKW will be nearly a $ per point more. Personally I think it's worth it as I prefer OKW to SSR.


----------



## Bing Showei

motherof5 said:


> Just looking at the listings today.  Why is OKW going for less than Saratoga even the OKW extended ones not that there are alot.  Just saw a OKW extended at 94 pp with 2018 points and Saratoga is in the 100's  This has changed since I purchased in Feb.  Anyone have thoughts on this?


All things being equal (points, closing costs, $/pt, first UY available, etc.) even with the additional 3 years of RTU, factoring OKW dues into the equation, the $/pt/yr for OKW still puts it north SSR.


----------



## Dan1

motherof5 said:


> Just looking at the listings today.  Why is OKW going for less than Saratoga even the OKW extended ones not that there are alot.  Just saw a OKW extended at 94 pp with 2018 points and Saratoga is in the 100's  This has changed since I purchased in Feb.  Anyone have thoughts on this?



IMO SSR’s walking distance to Disney Springs vs OKW in the middle of nowhere, relatively speaking.


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> NickBCV---$132-$33951-250-BCV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 250/20- sent 5/29 (seller)


Passed 6/19!!!


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV (seller)---$132-$33951-250-BCV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 250/20- sent 5/29, passed 6/19


----------



## beourguest2009

NickBCV said:


> NickBCV (seller)---$132-$33951-250-BCV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 250/20- sent 5/29, passed 6/19



Great news!  I submitted the Friday before so maybe I will hear today!  Fingers crossed!  Enjoy BCV!  One of our faves!


----------



## NickBCV

beourguest2009 said:


> Great news!  I submitted the Friday before so maybe I will hear today!  Fingers crossed!  Enjoy BCV!  One of our faves!


Thank you...we are actually sellers in this transaction.  We found ourselves spending more time at VGF so we sold these points and are looking to find a good deal on VGF to add to our other two contracts there.


----------



## beourguest2009

NickBCV said:


> Thank you...we are actually sellers in this transaction.  We found ourselves spending more time at VGF so we sold these points and are looking to find a good deal on VGF to add to our other two contracts there.



Missed that!  Enjoy GF!    And I still hope I hear something today!


----------



## NickBCV

beourguest2009 said:


> Missed that!  Enjoy GF!    And I still hope I hear something today!


Yes good luck to you.  I was patiently waiting to hear back from the broker on ROFR and I emailed them this morning and they replied it was my lucky day and they just heard back from Disney I passed.  Not sure if it was really my lucky day or my email got them to look and see what they had heard back from Disney in the way of ROFR.   

Either way I will take it.


----------



## ScubaCat

NickBCV said:


> Thank you...we are actually sellers in this transaction.  We found ourselves spending more time at VGF so we sold these points and are looking to find a good deal on VGF to add to our other two contracts there.



Actually you'd get the check a lot faster if it was bought back   But congrats on the good price.


----------



## NickBCV

ScubaCat said:


> Actually you'd get the check a lot faster if it was bought back   But congrats on the good price.


Yes....i was half hoping for a take on the part of Disney but I feel good for the buyers.  Hopefully good karma for my next purchase!


----------



## ScubaCat

NickBCV said:


> Yes....i was half hoping for a take on the part of Disney but I feel good for the buyers.  Hopefully good karma for my next purchase!



Yeah, I guess it's better for karma this way.  Plus $185pp for BCV direct is nuts!


----------



## NickBCV

ScubaCat said:


> Yeah, I guess it's better for karma this way.  Plus $185pp for BCV direct is nuts!


Could not agree more!  All prices seem to have gone wacky with the direct price bump in  January.   I closed on a 100 pt VGF contract in early January at $147 a point.  Can't seem to come close to that price now.


----------



## motherof5

I feel the same.  I already purchased direct and 2 resales in Feb/March so I'm done for now.  But my resale on OKW wasn't extended wish it was.  Got a good deal though $72pp.  I was actually surprised it passed.


----------



## Hammer22

NickBCV said:


> NickBCV (seller)---$132-$33951-250-BCV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 250/20- sent 5/29, passed 6/19


Fabulous!!!  and this gives me hope for mine...dreaming of a little pixie dust and a pass to come my way soon


----------



## motherof5

Dan1 said:


> IMO SSR’s walking distance to Disney Springs vs OKW in the middle of nowhere, relatively speaking.


Yes but OKW has huge rooms I personally love it there.


----------



## ScubaCat

NickBCV said:


> Could not agree more!  All prices seem to have gone wacky with the direct price bump in  January.   I closed on a 100 pt VGF contract in early January at $147 a point.  Can't seem to come close to that price now.



Well, you're up against $220pp for VGF.  I like how DVD didn't even bother with trying an even-$200; they just blew past that like it's nothing.


----------



## eaglesrest

eaglesrest---$99-$22631-210-SSR-Mar-0/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 5/30, passed 6/19

Woohoo! Finally, good luck all


----------



## Michael Harvey

mharvey23---$113-$12471-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 5/28, passed 6/19

Just got the good news. We're excited for our first contract!  Now to rent some of those banked points...


----------



## JimBoWyn

JimBoWyn---$110-$14953-125-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 125/19- sent 5/30, passed 6/19

Third time lucky! So excited for our second home resort. PVB direct was our first.


----------



## kboo

NickBCV said:


> Thank you...we are actually sellers in this transaction.  We found ourselves spending more time at VGF so we sold these points and are looking to find a good deal on VGF to add to our other two contracts there.


So if we start seeing a newbie called "NickVGF" around here, we'll know it's you? 



NickBCV said:


> Could not agree more!  All prices seem to have gone wacky with the direct price bump in  January.   I closed on a 100 pt VGF contract in early January at $147 a point.  Can't seem to come close to that price now.



We are waiting to close at $150pp. Our first VGF contract closed in January at $135. I suddenly feel like I got a "bargain" spending $40k on a timeshare!!


----------



## jvattes

Log update:

ROFR Day 21: PASSED!!!!

So excited and will update when I am near a computer vs on my phone! For those waiting we submitted on 5/29


----------



## Dan1

Dan1---$105-$22412-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 9/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/31, passed 6/19

Add me to the 6/19 passed club. 

Still waiting on the second AKL submitted to ROFR a couple of days later.


----------



## NickBCV

kboo said:


> So if we start seeing a newbie called "NickVGF" around here, we'll know it's you?


Haha. Yes!!


----------



## jvattes

jvattes---$109-$17904-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/19

WAHOO!

New Log:

Day 1 Estoppel: No news


----------



## Mskcl131

JimBoWyn said:


> JimBoWyn---$110-$14953-125-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 125/19- sent 5/30, passed 6/19
> 
> Third time lucky! So excited for our second home resort. PVB direct was our first.


Congrats!! We’re waiting to hear back about a PVB contract. AKV is our home!


----------



## JV63

Congrats to the new passes! It will be 30 days on Saturday so it's not looking too good. On the positive, there are already some others that have caught our eye if we need to move on.


----------



## Dan1

JV63 said:


> Congrats to the new passes! It will be 30 days on Saturday so it's not looking too good. On the positive, there are already some others that have caught our eye if we need to move on.


That's the hard part, isn't it?  Having to wait when a great contract in just the right price per point, UY, points and resort appears but you cannot act on it.


----------



## JV63

Dan1 said:


> That's the hard part, isn't it?  Having to wait when a great contract in just the right price per point, UY, points and resort appears but you cannot act on it.



Exactly. We've had some good ones slip through our fingers while waiting. Timing is everything but there are more than one out there that peaked our interest so hopefully this time, timing will be on our side. Assuming the current gets taken as stranger things have happened this late into ROFR.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Making Moore Memories said:


> Pixie dust, positive vibes and all bodies parts crossed are welcomed for our second try. Love having this support group/in-line entertainment as we wait!
> Making Moore Memories---$99-$21172-200-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 200/19- sent 6/19


Good Luck!


NickBCV said:


> Passed 6/19!!!





eaglesrest said:


> eaglesrest---$99-$22631-210-SSR-Mar-0/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 5/30, passed 6/19
> 
> Woohoo! Finally, good luck all





Michael Harvey said:


> mharvey23---$113-$12471-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 5/28, passed 6/19





JimBoWyn said:


> JimBoWyn---$110-$14953-125-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 125/19- sent 5/30, passed 6/19





jvattes said:


> Log update:
> 
> ROFR Day 21: PASSED!!!!





jvattes said:


> jvattes---$109-$17904-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/19


Congrats to all who passed!  It seems like the notices come in waves.  Take backs earlier this week and passes on the 19th.  



Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$105-$22412-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 9/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/31, passed 6/19
> Add me to the 6/19 passed club.
> 
> Still waiting on the second AKL submitted to ROFR a couple of days later.


@Dan1 - I was just thinking about you this morning.  I guess I missed this thread yesterday.  Glad to see you made it through this time.  Fingers crossed for your next contract too!


----------



## Phatscott25

phatscott25---$150-$16165-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 110/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/20

Addonitis strikes yet again!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

TotallyMinnie83---$107-$18772-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/20

This is for my 2nd contract at AKV with the same use year.  After debating whether to do the same use year or not, I decided it was best to wait for April.  I thought it would be a long wait.  Then this opportunity came up.  The asking price was too high.  I made this offer expecting it to be rejected and expecting to walk away and keep waiting.  I was so surprised when my offer was accepted!  So now I'm just waiting on ROFR.  I'm honestly shocked at how quickly this all came together!


----------



## Dan1

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$107-$18772-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/20
> 
> This is for my 2nd contract at AKV with the same use year.  After debating whether to do the same use year or not, I decided it was best to wait for April.  I thought it would be a long wait.  Then this opportunity came up.  The asking price was too high.  I made this offer expecting it to be rejected and expecting to walk away and keep waiting.  I was so surprised when my offer was accepted!  So now I'm just waiting on ROFR.  I'm honestly shocked at how quickly this all came together!



That's exactly how I felt on the contract which got through ROFR yesterday. I gave them their PPT but had them pay all closing costs and to my surprise they agreed. The closing costs stated in their listing was easily $100+ more than that for another contract, same UY, same number of points, same ppt (with slightly less current year points) at another broker and I thought enough was enough.

Can't hit a home run if one never steps up to the plate and swings the bat I guess.


----------



## Mskcl131

Mskcl131 said:


> Mskcl131---$140-$10969-75-PVB-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 34/19, 75/20- sent 6/4



Passed 6/20!!!


----------



## Chause

Chause---$210-$35280-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 280/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/04, passed 6/20

Now on to the "estoppel" thread!


----------



## jennwdw

jennwdw said:


> Just getting underway.
> 
> Jennwdw---$143-$23475-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 181/18, 160/19- sent 5/28




Passed today 6/20. (I just noticed my sent date is wrong.  I’ll go update)


----------



## jennwdw

Here’s corrected details! (Orig sent date was wrong) 

Jennwdw---$143-$23880-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 181/18, 160/19-Seller- sent 6/5, passed 6/20


----------



## Gryhndmom

jennwdw said:


> Here’s corrected details! (Orig sent date was wrong)
> 
> Jennwdw---$143-$23880-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 181/18, 160/19-Seller- sent 6/5, passed 6/20



Welcome to BLT!


----------



## kboo

jennwdw said:


> Here’s corrected details! (Orig sent date was wrong)
> 
> Jennwdw---$143-$23880-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 181/18, 160/19-Seller- sent 6/5, passed 6/20



Congrats! Now that I'm in the closing process for a VGF addon, my BLT points are feeling outnumbered and they are asking for friends... 

DH would kill me.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Phatscott25 said:


> phatscott25---$150-$16165-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 110/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/20





TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$107-$18772-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/20


Two more great contracts.  Good Luck!


Mskcl131 said:


> Passed 6/20!!!





Chause said:


> Chause---$210-$35280-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 280/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/04, passed 6/20





jennwdw said:


> Jennwdw---$143-$23880-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 181/18, 160/19-Seller- sent 6/5, passed 6/20


Yay!  Enjoy your time in the estoppel thread.  Hopefully it is quicker that ROFR!


----------



## ericamerica

ericamerica---$78-$9102-100-HH-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 128/18, 100/19- sent 6/20


----------



## NickBCV

kboo said:


> Congrats! Now that I'm in the closing process for a VGF addon, my BLT points are feeling outnumbered and they are asking for friends...
> 
> DH would kill me.


HAHA...I like the way you think kboo!


----------



## beourguest2009

Day 28...just hanging out waiting for the e-mail that they bought it back.  Sigh...


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Trying to join the club! 

PsycProfPlum---$100-$13563-130-SSR-Aug-46/17, 84/18, 130/19-seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/21


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV---$180-$11295-60-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 97/19, 60/20- sent 6/21


----------



## Kenneth Franklin

Kenneth Franklin---$107-$34116-300-OKW(E)-Aug-14/16, 202/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/19


----------



## JV63

beourguest2009 said:


> Day 28...just hanging out waiting for the e-mail that they bought it back.  Sigh...



Day 29 for us. Waiting for a phone call myself. Already been looking for the next try.


----------



## Beesknees6

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$105-$22412-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 9/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/31, passed 6/19
> 
> Add me to the 6/19 passed club.
> 
> Still waiting on the second AKL submitted to ROFR a couple of days later.


Congratulations!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I am off to "guess where" for the next ten days or so, so I am going to update the thread again after Canada Day (if anyone knows that date ).


----------



## Phatscott25

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

ericamerica said:


> ericamerica---$78-$9102-100-HH-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 128/18, 100/19- sent 6/20





PsycProfPlum said:


> PsycProfPlum---$100-$13563-130-SSR-Aug-46/17, 84/18, 130/19-seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/21





NickBCV said:


> NickBCV---$180-$11295-60-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 97/19, 60/20- sent 6/21



Good Luck to all of you!


Kenneth Franklin said:


> Kenneth Franklin---$107-$34116-300-OKW(E)-Aug-14/16, 202/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/19


Congrats!


----------



## beourguest2009

JV63 said:


> Day 29 for us. Waiting for a phone call myself. Already been looking for the next try.



Sent another email today and apparently I passed on the 12th and it’s already through e-stoppel!  There were 2 contracts with the same seller and Disney approved mine and pulled back the other for more review.  There was some confusion as to which was approved and which was not!  So - approved on 6/12 and now just waiting for docs from title company!  Will update thread when I am on the computer!


----------



## Ohana2011

Just reading your posts is giving me flash backs!  Bought resale in 2016 (BRV 160 pts) and boy, did I sweat it out!  To see some of you as cool as a cucumber...  Not me!  Decided couldn’t handle the heat for my addonitis (1st add on) & am going direct for small contract.  I’m such a wimp - lol.  To all waiting on contracts to pass ROFR, good luck!!  And those who have passed,  Home.  Pangyal, Scubacat...  great job and great advice as always!  Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## beourguest2009

beourguest2009---$110-$6444-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 5/25 - Passed 6/12!!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

beourguest2009 said:


> Sent another email today and apparently I passed on the 12th and it’s already through e-stoppel!  There were 2 contracts with the same seller and Disney approved mine and pulled back the other for more review.  There was some confusion as to which was approved and which was not!  So - approved on 6/12 and now just waiting for docs from title company!  Will update thread when I am on the computer!





beourguest2009 said:


> beourguest2009---$110-$6444-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 100/18, 50/19- sent 5/25 - Passed 6/12!!


Congrats and I guess the screw up saved one set of waiting!


----------



## beourguest2009

disneyeveryyear said:


> Congrats and I guess the screw up saved one set of waiting!



Yes!!  Now no e-stoppel wait!  Time to use some points!


----------



## PrincessDuck

PrincessDuck---$105-$18617-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/22


----------



## JV63

I'm looking at a contract that has a certain amount of points in a holding account. According to what I read it says that points in a holding account can only be booked 60 days out or less? That doesn't leave much time to find availability. So realistically are those points not worth much when thinking about an offer?


----------



## mlittig

For those of you with more than one DVC contract, will my second resale contract automatically be added to my DVC account or do I have to call again to get a club ID and/or a new activation code in order for my points to be put into my account


----------



## NewbieMom

mlittig said:


> For those of you with more than one DVC contract, will my second resale contract automatically be added to my DVC account or do I have to call again to get a club ID and/or a new activation code in order for my points to be put into my account



At the time of closing, you provide your membership # to title company so it gets linked.


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21
ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21

Just sent over two identical contracts from the same international seller.  Fingers crossed that they're primarily interested in SSR, OKW, and AKL.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Accidental double post.


----------



## TexasChick123

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21
> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21
> 
> Just sent over two identical contracts from the same international seller.  Fingers crossed that they're primarily interested in SSR, OKW, and AKL.



You’ll be fine. I submitted a very similar BLT contract back in early April for $135pp where I paid closing, and it passed about a month ago. Welcome back to BLT!!!  Good Luck!


----------



## motherof5

NickBCV said:


> Passed 6/19!!!


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Michael Harvey said:


> mharvey23---$113-$12471-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 5/28, passed 6/19
> 
> Just got the good news. We're excited for our first contract!  Now to rent some of those banked points...


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$105-$22412-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 9/17, 200/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/31, passed 6/19
> 
> Add me to the 6/19 passed club.
> 
> Still waiting on the second AKL submitted to ROFR a couple of days later.


Congratulations looks like people are finally passing


----------



## motherof5

ericamerica said:


> ericamerica---$78-$9102-100-HH-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 128/18, 100/19- sent 6/20


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## motherof5

Gryhndmom said:


> Welcome to BLT!


Wow that was fast.  Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

beourguest2009 said:


> Day 28...just hanging out waiting for the e-mail that they bought it back.  Sigh...


Don't give up.  Positive thoughts til the end!


----------



## motherof5

Kenneth Franklin said:


> Kenneth Franklin---$107-$34116-300-OKW(E)-Aug-14/16, 202/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/29, passed 6/19


Congratulations for some reason the extended are passing better then the ones expiring in 2042


----------



## disneyeveryyear

JV63 said:


> I'm looking at a contract that has a certain amount of points in a holding account. According to what I read it says that points in a holding account can only be booked 60 days out or less? That doesn't leave much time to find availability. So realistically are those points not worth much when thinking about an offer?
> In my opinion, they have little to no value.  What is the use year, meaning when will they expire?





PrincessDuck said:


> PrincessDuck---$105-$18617-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/22





ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21
> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21


Good Luck!


----------



## ScubaCat

mlittig said:


> For those of you with more than one DVC contract, will my second resale contract automatically be added to my DVC account or do I have to call again to get a club ID and/or a new activation code in order for my points to be put into my account



You should have provided your member number to the broker at least by closing.  If so, it will automatically go into the same account IF you titled the deed the exact same way AND bought in the same use year.  

If you titled it differently or bought in a different UY, you'll receive a different membership number.  You can then call for the club ID and activation code which you can simply add to your existing dvcmember.com account via this link:


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22

Welp, here we go again.


----------



## Gryhndmom

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21
> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21
> 
> Just sent over two identical contracts from the same international seller.  Fingers crossed that they're primarily interested in SSR, OKW, and AKL.



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mlittig

ScubaCat said:


> You should have provided your member number to the broker at least by closing.  If so, it will automatically go into the same account IF you titled the deed the exact same way AND bought in the same use year.
> 
> If you titled it differently or bought in a different UY, you'll receive a different membership number.  You can then call for the club ID and activation code which you can simply add to your existing dvcmember.com account via this link:
> 
> View attachment 331878


That is super helpful information, ScubaCat Now I will know how and where to add my new membership number I got my membership number after I closed on my second contract  They are under the same name but at different resorts and with different use years so it sounds like that makes them automatically a new membership number  I'll call Member Administration on Monday and hopefully I will be good to go


----------



## NewbieMom

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22
> 
> Welp, here we go again.



Awesome price! Hopefully DVD will let you keep this one!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22
> 
> Welp, here we go again.


Wow, what a deal.


----------



## vrajewski10513

vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/22


----------



## ScubaCat

mlittig said:


> That is super helpful information, ScubaCat Now I will know how and where to add my new membership number I got my membership number after I closed on my second contract  They are under the same name but at different resorts and with different use years so it sounds like that makes them automatically a new membership number  I'll call Member Administration on Monday and hopefully I will be good to go



Yes, that's correct.  If they were the same UY, they'd be under the same membership, but oh well.  At least you can add both to the same login and manage them both in one place.


----------



## JV63

disneyeveryyear said:


> In my opinion, they have little to no value. What is the use year, meaning when will they expire?



It's April UY.


----------



## Jerry5788

JV63 said:


> I'm looking at a contract that has a certain amount of points in a holding account. According to what I read it says that points in a holding account can only be booked 60 days out or less? That doesn't leave much time to find availability. So realistically are those points not worth much when thinking about an offer?



Yes not worth that much - unless you can use and will book last minute! Normally though the availability costs more per night bc you have to get a room size or location you might not want or need.

To rent you could prob get $10 per point if you don’t mind with lots of requests that won’t be available


----------



## disneyeveryyear

JV63 said:


> It's April UY.


So they will be good until March 30th.  You might be able to use them between January and March, but it all depends on your schedule.  You might think about using them at HHI or VB.  I am not sure if there is still availability 60 days out in late winter/early spring or not, but I know that is a lower season there.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

vrajewski10513 said:


> vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/22


Good Luck!


----------



## rundisney79

ScubaCat said:


> You should have provided your member number to the broker at least by closing.  If so, it will automatically go into the same account IF you titled the deed the exact same way AND bought in the same use year.
> 
> If you titled it differently or bought in a different UY, you'll receive a different membership number.  You can then call for the club ID and activation code which you can simply add to your existing dvcmember.com account via this link:
> 
> View attachment 331878


Thank you for this info!


----------



## lsprrnbr

lsprrnbr---$95-$26642-255-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 510/18, 255/19- sent 6/4



Passed 6/20!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

lsprrnbr said:


> lsprrnbr---$95-$26642-255-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 510/18, 255/19- sent 6/4
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 6/20!


Yay!


----------



## rundisney79

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22
> 
> Welp, here we go again.


Good Luck!


----------



## rundisney79

lsprrnbr said:


> lsprrnbr---$95-$26642-255-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 510/18, 255/19- sent 6/4
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 6/20!


Congrats!


----------



## DisneynBison

Hopefully this is a premonition as you have my contract listed under passed and not waiting.........  I do hope it passes though!!!!!!!  

DisneynBison---$105-$18421-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/18


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc---$50-$15700-300-VB-Mar-0/17, 453/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 6/11
Deal cancelled by the buyer after Disney found the points on contract to be incorrect.


----------



## beourguest2009

lsprrnbr said:


> lsprrnbr---$95-$26642-255-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 510/18, 255/19- sent 6/4
> 
> Passed 6/20!



Congrats!  Have fun planning with those points!


----------



## beourguest2009

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$50-$15700-300-VB-Mar-0/17, 453/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 6/11
> Deal cancelled by the buyer after Disney found the points on contract to be incorrect.



Oh no!  How off were they?


----------



## Thumper729

thumper729---$115-$12631-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25

4th try.... If this gets taken I am seriously cursed... I don't think this is a fantastic price per point.... but then again I didn't think my last one would get taken either or the one before that or the one before that(well maybe the first one hahahahahhahah) Keeping a positive outlook that this new one will pass. Now the waiting game has begun.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$115-$12631-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25
> 
> 4th try.... If this gets taken I am seriously cursed... I don't think this is a fantastic price per point.... but then again I didn't think my last one would get taken either or the one before that or the one before that(well maybe the first one hahahahahhahah) Keeping a positive outlook that this new one will pass. Now the waiting game has begun.



I feel the same way-cursed.  And I also felt the same way about the price of my current attempt(and all the previous ones)  I hope they see this one and automatically pass, but with my luck... 

At least my first week+ of the ROFR wait flew by.  We are already on day 10 or 11.  

Good luck to you.


----------



## JV63

Got the call today  

JV63---$90-$24025-260-OKW-Apr-0/17, 220/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays '18 dues- sent 5/25, taken 6/25

That's 3 OKW in a row they've taken. Thought at 90pp we had a shot. Back to the drawing board. Will have to perhaps consider a different resort.


----------



## ajjonesehc

beourguest2009 said:


> Oh no! How off were they?


We don't know, never could get a response from the seller.  Thus, we cancelled the contract.


----------



## Beesknees6

PrincessDuck said:


> PrincessDuck---$105-$18617-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/22


Wow!  Nice one!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

JV63 said:


> Got the call today
> 
> JV63---$90-$24025-260-OKW-Apr-0/17, 220/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays '18 dues- sent 5/25, taken 6/25
> 
> That's 3 OKW in a row they've taken. Thought at 90pp we had a shot. Back to the drawing board. Will have to perhaps consider a different resort.



I am sorry they took it.  They did the same to mine at the same price and I was shocked. That was our 2nd OKW in a row that was taken.  We started at AKV and moved to OKW.  I really wanted SSR so that is what we are waiting for now.  Given that is a popular resort for them to take, I am not optimistic.  I decided I am just going to keep putting in offers until they finally let me have one.  I guess I could try a safer resort for ROFR but AKV, OKW and SSR work the best for us.


----------



## JV63

Reneedisnerd said:


> I am sorry they took it.  They did the same to mine at the same price and I was shocked. That was our 2nd OKW in a row that was taken.  We started at AKV and moved to OKW.  I really wanted SSR so that is what we are waiting for now.  Given that is a popular resort for them to take, I am not optimistic.  I decided I am just going to keep putting in offers until they finally let me have one.  I guess I could try a safer resort for ROFR but AKV, OKW and SSR work the best for us.



They do favor OKW and SSR for the most part. We just made a deal a few minutes ago for BCV which is our favorite resort, along with OKW. It's more costly than OKW of course but Disney doesn't seem to take too many BCV. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## vrajewski10513

vrajewski10513 said:


> vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/22


Sorry guys,  I need to edit mine. I thought it was sent in Friday but I guess the seller didn’t get their contract back until yesterday.. our contract was OFFICIALLY sent to Disney this morning!

vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26


----------



## icesk8abc

I've been following the thread, and I figured we had at least a couple more days before we heard back.

icesk8abc---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/6, passed 6/26



*I'm just a little excited...


----------



## vrajewski10513

icesk8abc said:


> I've been following the thread, and I figured we had at least a couple more days before we heard back.
> 
> icesk8abc---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/6, passed 6/26
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm just a little excited...


I feel like we made a pretty generous offer at AKV so I’m hoping it just skates through quickly too!!


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> You should have provided your member number to the broker at least by closing.  If so, it will automatically go into the same account IF you titled the deed the exact same way AND bought in the same use year.
> 
> If you titled it differently or bought in a different UY, you'll receive a different membership number.  You can then call for the club ID and activation code which you can simply add to your existing dvcmember.com account via this link:
> 
> View attachment 331878


I didn't do this and now it's a pain to review 3 memberships, and 2 have the same UY.  Any way to fix that now?


----------



## motherof5

lsprrnbr said:


> lsprrnbr---$95-$26642-255-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 510/18, 255/19- sent 6/4
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 6/20!


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

vrajewski10513 said:


> I feel like we made a pretty generous offer at AKV so I’m hoping it just skates through quickly too!!


What a great deal.  Congratulations.


----------



## Dan1

Dan1 said:


> And the second contract now off to ROFR:
> 
> Dan1---$105-$21866-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 38/18, 200/19- sent 6/4
> 
> Hopefully quick decision either way; quick is relative.





 Dan1---$105-$21866-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 38/18, 200/19- sent 6/4 - taken 6/26



Off we go again in search  of the holy grail. Batting .333 which is pretty good batting average.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$50-$15700-300-VB-Mar-0/17, 453/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 6/11
> Deal cancelled by the buyer after Disney found the points on contract to be incorrect.


Sorry it was such a cluster.  I was really intrigued to see if it passed at that price.  Do you think they decided to try to get more $?


Thumper729 said:


> thumper729---$115-$12631-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25


Good luck!


JV63 said:


> Got the call today
> 
> JV63---$90-$24025-260-OKW-Apr-0/17, 220/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays '18 dues- sent 5/25, taken 6/25


Sorry.  I am amazed how all of a sudden they want OKW back.


vrajewski10513 said:


> vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26


Good luck.  I think you are safe at that price point, but who knows with DVC right now?


icesk8abc said:


> icesk8abc---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/6, passed 6/26


Welcome Home!


Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$105-$21866-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 38/18, 200/19- sent 6/4 - taken 6/26


  There must be something about your UY because icesk8abc passed at the same exact price with more current points, but an August UY.  Sorry you have to try again, but glad you at least passed one this month.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$105-$21866-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 38/18, 200/19- sent 6/4 - taken 6/26
> 
> 
> 
> Off we go again in search  of the holy grail. Batting .333 which is pretty good batting average.



Damn that sucks.  I was really hoping for the best for you. Really want to see more AKV contracts make it through so it at least seems like you have a chance at something.  Still waiting to hear back on mine but it's not looking promising at this point.


----------



## Dan1

DDuck4Life said:


> Damn that sucks.  I was really hoping for the best for you. Really want to see more AKV contracts make it through so it at least seems like you have a chance at something.  Still waiting to hear back on mine but it's not looking promising at this point.



Thanks. 

Better to have loved and lost than never to ...... 

Chasing one more


----------



## JV63

Well, after losing 3 OKW in a row we decided to change resorts to our other favorite, BCV. Let's see how this one goes.

JV63---$129-$35216-260-BCV-Mar-0/17, 300/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/27


----------



## disneyeveryyear

@Dan1 - I sent you a PM with a couple of listings.


----------



## kboo

JV63 said:


> Well, after losing 3 OKW in a row we decided to change resorts to our other favorite, BCV. Let's see how this one goes.
> 
> JV63---$129-$35216-260-BCV-Mar-0/17, 300/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/27


Good luck! That looks like a good price for a nicely loaded contract!


----------



## Dan1

disneyeveryyear said:


> @Dan1 - I sent you a PM with a couple of listings.


Yep

Already on them

Thanks!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Dan1 said:


> Yep
> 
> Already on them
> 
> Thanks!


Good Luck!


----------



## TexasChick123

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$105-$21866-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 38/18, 200/19- sent 6/4 - taken 6/26
> 
> 
> 
> Off we go again in search  of the holy grail. Batting .333 which is pretty good batting average.



I’m sorry. It’s really sucky and demoralizing when they keep taking your contracts. Hang in there, and you’ll get a good one!


----------



## DDuck4Life

and it's gone.

DDuck4Life---$102-$22362-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/4, taken 6/27


back to the beginning and submit some more offers.


----------



## elcid3

elcid3---$80-$15152-160-AUL-Sep-0/17, 307/18, 160/19- sent 6/11, passed 6/27

*for clarity seller pays MF '17 banked points and buyer pays MF '18


----------



## Jerry5788

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$105-$21866-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 38/18, 200/19- sent 6/4 - taken 6/26
> 
> 
> 
> Off we go again in search  of the holy grail. Batting .333 which is pretty good batting average.



So weird given icesk8abc---$105-$18436-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/6, passed 6/26


----------



## Jerry5788

Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-0/17, 440/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11



Just found out that I got one through ironically at the same price per point (adj for closing) but a better use year as it matches my BWV 

Jerry5788---$105-$33527-300-AKV-Jun-296/17, 300/18, 300/19-seller pays closing- sent 6/13, passed 6/27


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Just found out that I got one through ironically at the same price per point (adj for closing) but a better use year as it matches my BWV
> 
> Jerry5788---$105-$33527-300-AKV-Jun-296/17, 300/18, 300/19-seller pays closing- sent 6/13, passed 6/27



Sent 6/13....wow maybe they are speeding things up a bit?  Mine was sent two days after yours.  I have the urge to get my hopes up and start checking my email every 30 minutes but I won’t.  The truth is that, after 3 taken contracts, I am expecting to wait 30 plus days, get the “taken” phone call and start all over again.


----------



## Jerry5788

Reneedisnerd said:


> Sent 6/13....wow maybe they are speeding things up a bit?  Mine was sent two days after yours.  I have the urge to get my hopes up and start checking my email every 30 minutes but I won’t.  The truth is that, after 3 taken contracts, I am expecting to wait 30 plus days, get the “taken” phone call and start all over again.



Yeah the same broker last time told me again it was received "6/22" by Disney (they confirmed receipt) but I was told this last time by them and found out same day as my contract that was submitted same time and "received" earlier.


----------



## Thumper729

Reneedisnerd said:


> Sent 6/13....wow maybe they are speeding things up a bit?  Mine was sent two days after yours.  I have the urge to get my hopes up and start checking my email every 30 minutes but I won’t.  The truth is that, after 3 taken contracts, I am expecting to wait 30 plus days, get the “taken” phone call and start all over again.


I was thinking the same thing- things look to be going faster... we are hearing more around the 3 week mark instead of the 4 week mark.


----------



## Airb330

Airb330 said:


> airb330---$115-$12400-100-AUL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/13
> 
> Subsidized MF



Passed ROFR today!

airb330---$115-$12400-100-AUL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/13, passed 6/27


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

Apparently, they are moving much faster. I think we are very luck to have this pass, and so quickly.  

Buzz's Buddy---$98-$22540-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 203/18, 230/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/14, passed 6/27


----------



## kboo

Someone must have returned from vacation. Anyone have bets on whether next will be a quick or slow turnaround?


----------



## vrajewski10513

kboo said:


> Someone must have returned from vacation. Anyone have bets on whether next will be a quick or slow turnaround?


Someone just said in a DVC Facebook group I’m in that the realtor she’s working with said there are quite a few CMs on vacation the next few weeks


----------



## Mumof4mice

kboo said:


> Someone must have returned from vacation. Anyone have bets on whether next will be a quick or slow turnaround?


Yeah, should jump on the express train while it's here. But I'm feeling disheartened 

First contract is gone, still sorting through the mess of the second one.


----------



## eaglesrest

Airb330 said:


> Passed ROFR today!
> 
> airb330---$115-$12400-100-AUL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/13, passed 6/27


Congrats. I’ve just had an offer accepted on a 100 point AUL. Is yours normal or subsidised dues?



Buzz's Buddy said:


> Apparently, they are moving much faster. I think we are very luck to have this pass, and so quickly.
> 
> Buzz's Buddy---$98-$22540-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 203/18, 230/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/14, passed 6/27


Great deal for extended OKW.


----------



## Jerry5788

eaglesrest said:


> Congrats. I’ve just had an offer accepted on a 100 point AUL. Is yours normal or subsidised dues?



There’s were subsidized



eaglesrest said:


> Great deal for extended OKW.



I agree!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

vrajewski10513 said:


> Someone just said in a DVC Facebook group I’m in that the realtor she’s working with said there are quite a few CMs on vacation the next few weeks


Can they make a decision on mine before they leave? Been doing this since Feb and would really like to have a quicker decision this time.


----------



## Airb330

eaglesrest said:


> Congrats. I’ve just had an offer accepted on a 100 point AUL. Is yours normal or subsidised dues?
> 
> 
> Great deal for extended OKW.


Subsidized Aulani. We wavered on adding more AKL the last few months. We saw how expensive AKL was getting and we use those points for aulani at least once every three years. So we got aulani for similar or cheaper than more AKL and with cheaper maintenance fees!


----------



## Jenna Shapiro

HOORAY!

JennaShapiro---$145-$8325-50-PVB-Dec-66/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 6/7, passed 6/26


----------



## eaglesrest

Airb330 said:


> Subsidized Aulani. We wavered on adding more AKL the last few months. We saw how expensive AKL was getting and we use those points for aulani at least once every three years. So we got aulani for similar or cheaper than more AKL and with cheaper maintenance fees!



Great deal. You also got a 5 year longer contract than AKL as well 

We followed the same logic. We own at SSR, but there isn't really a home advantage as there is always availability at SSR when we travel, including most other resorts at 7 months, so it comes down to price per point, dues and length of contract. 

According to the data crunching DVC Resale Market do bi-annually, if you can get an AUL subs contract at a decent price per point, then its the best value DVC purchase available. Added bonus is we plan on going to Aulani in 2022 so these points should help secure the first room we will be booking at least.


----------



## Airb330

eaglesrest said:


> Great deal. You also got a 5 year longer contract than AKL as well
> 
> We followed the same logic. We own at SSR, but there isn't really a home advantage as there is always availability at SSR when we travel, including most other resorts at 7 months, so it comes down to price per point, dues and length of contract.
> 
> According to the data crunching DVC Resale Market do bi-annually, if you can get an AUL subs contract at a decent price per point, then its the best value DVC purchase available. Added bonus is we plan on going to Aulani in 2022 so these points should help secure the first room we will be booking at least.



Thanks! The extra 5 years and lower dues definitely makes it a better deal for us. We're in our early 30s, so the 5 years actually does make a difference. Aulani at $115 a point and AKL at $115 a point, for 2018, this brings a cost per point of $8.33 for Aulani and $9.79 ($1.45) for AKL when you take in the total # of points over the life of the contract and add this years dues. Since we all know MF are the more indicative of the true cost of ownership, the subsidized dues are awesome, and yes I did see the DVC Resale maket information 2 days after we put the offer in and I felt great about the decision. Three 100 point august subsidized Aulani contracts came up 2 weeks ago, it looks like one fell through as it is re-listed...someone here should grab it! 

We generally were using the 100 AKL points at AKL at 11 months (only necessary over NYE really) and for Aulani at 7 months. While it would be nice to have a bucket of 200 at AKL and a bucket of 140 at GFV, it just made sense financially for Aulani. We now get 11 months there so if we ever do want to go over a holiday, we can. Since we're in Philly, Hawaii is still at best an every 2-3 year trip. The points we do not use there, we can combine with AKL at 7 months for larger rooms at WDW for family trips since there are now nieces and nephews. OKW or AKL 2-bedrooms would be fine and I know they _typically _don't go at the 11-month window anyways. We'll still keep using GFV for studios for us. 

Worst case even if we could never use at 7-months, we'd be covered for Aulani every 2-3 years, AKL for larger rooms (use 2-3 years of points at once) and use GFV for shorter 3-6 night studio trips. For us, I think that's a great spot to be in since you never know how things will shake out at 7-months 10 years from now.


----------



## eaglesrest

eaglesrest---$97-$12853-120-SSR-Mar-0/17, 203/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 6/27

Back into the fold! Contract number 2 as an add-on. I have a good feeling about this one 

Contract number 3 details to follow. Then I'm blocking myself from this site before I do anymore financial damage


----------



## eaglesrest

Airb330 said:


> Thanks! The extra 5 years and lower dues definitely makes it a better deal for us. We're in our early 30s, so the 5 years actually does make a difference. Aulani at $115 a point and AKL at $115 a point, for 2018, this brings a cost per point of $8.33 for Aulani and $9.79 ($1.45) for AKL when you take in the total # of points over the life of the contract and add this years dues. Since we all know MF are the more indicative of the true cost of ownership, the subsidized dues are awesome, and yes I did see the DVC Resale maket information 2 days after we put the offer in and I felt great about the decision. Three 100 point august subsidized Aulani contracts came up 2 weeks ago, it looks like one fell through as it is re-listed...someone here should grab it!
> 
> We generally were using the 100 AKL points at AKL at 11 months (only necessary over NYE really) and for Aulani at 7 months. While it would be nice to have a bucket of 200 at AKL and a bucket of 140 at GFV, it just made sense financially for Aulani. We now get 11 months there so if we ever do want to go over a holiday, we can. Since we're in Philly, Hawaii is still at best an every 2-3 year trip. The points we do not use there, we can combine with AKL at 7 months for larger rooms at WDW for family trips since there are now nieces and nephews. OKW or AKL 2-bedrooms would be fine and I know they _typically _don't go at the 11-month window anyways. We'll still keep using GFV for studios for us.
> 
> Worst case even if we could never use at 7-months, we'd be covered for Aulani every 2-3 years, AKL for larger rooms (use 2-3 years of points at once) and use GFV for shorter 3-6 night studio trips. For us, I think that's a great spot to be in since you never know how things will shake out at 7-months 10 years from now.


Totally agree with your logic, and pleased to see you passed. I guess as AUL hasn't sold out Disney are not focused on getting them resale. I was worried they might at least buy back the subs contracts as they would then remove the sub and resell with normal dues, but great to see you snuck by.

I may have picked up one of those 100 point contracts. We agreed 105 per point but its stripped. The seller is crediting the 2019 dues and we don't need the AUL points until 2022 so works for us, though I can image the three 0's didn't look too appealing to most. We are in the UK so Hawaii will be an expedition and half, though we will split stay it with VGC to break the journey. We have to stop at LAX anyway. Even if we don't go back to AUL we still have a well priced long contract with relatively low dues as it stands.

The other thing about the dues as I understand it, is that they are discounted by a percentage and not a fixed amount, so as the general MF increases each year, the $ amount between subs and non-subs increases. I guess this potentially makes the subs contract even more valuable over time?!


----------



## Laney&Emma

Laney&Emma said:


> Laney&Emma---$100-$21777-200-SSR-AUG-285/18, 200/19-Sent 6/13-Passed 6/28




Just got the email PASSED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralphmiller007

ralphmiller007---$118-$20547-160-AKL-Aug-7/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/21, passed 6/28

I had returned all documents to the realtor 6/12, but I was told it wasn't submitted for ROFR until 6/21.  Regardless, we passed!  I knew we paid more per point, but with all the "taken" contracts lately and the double points, I was fine with paying a little extra.  I'm so excited, I have been checking this thread ever since we took our DVC tour in May at Copper Creek.  Thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Laney&Emma said:


> Just got the email PASSED!!!!!!!!


Yeah!!! I was looking at this one but I couldn’t put in an offer because I was still waiting for my last ROFR notice.  You must have snatched it up right before I could get to it .  So happy it passed.  Our SSR with 200 points was sent two days after yours but after three failed attempts I am hesitant to get hopeful.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Ralphmiller007 said:


> ralphmiller007---$118-$20547-160-AKL-Aug-7/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/21???, passed 6/28
> 
> I had returned all documents to the realtor 6/12, but I was told it wasn't submitted for ROFR until 6/21.  Regardless, we passed!  I knew we paid more per point, but with all the "taken" contracts lately and the double points, I was fine with paying a little extra.  I'm so excited, I have been checking this thread ever since we took our DVC tour in May at Copper Creek.  Thanks to everyone for sharing!


Wow that was really quick.  Congrats!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Ralphmiller007 said:


> ralphmiller007---$118-$20547-160-AKL-Aug-7/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/21, passed 6/28
> 
> I had returned all documents to the realtor 6/12, but I was told it wasn't submitted for ROFR until 6/21.  Regardless, we passed!  I knew we paid more per point, but with all the "taken" contracts lately and the double points, I was fine with paying a little extra.  I'm so excited, I have been checking this thread ever since we took our DVC tour in May at Copper Creek.  Thanks to everyone for sharing!


Congrats!! We just went in at $117 for 100 points at AKV, fingers crossed it comes back quickly with good news too!!


----------



## Ralphmiller007

Good luck!  I gave up trying to guess what Disney was looking for, I was just crossing my fingers we paid enough to skate through.  I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## DisneynBison

vrajewski10513 said:


> Congrats!! We just went in at $117 for 100 points at AKV, fingers crossed it comes back quickly with good news too!!




I would be shocked if $117 doesn't go through.  You should be fine.


----------



## Laney&Emma

Reneedisnerd said:


> Yeah!!! I was looking at this one but I couldn’t put in an offer because I was still waiting for my last ROFR notice.  You must have snatched it up right before I could get to it .  So happy it passed.  Our SSR with 200 points was sent two days after yours but after three failed attempts I am hesitant to get hopeful.



Yeah we also missed out on a few as well. Hoping you hear back soon!! Good luck


----------



## Renee H

eaglesrest said:


> Congrats. I’ve just had an offer accepted on a 100 point AUL. Is yours normal or subsidised dues?
> 
> 
> Great deal for extended OKW.


How long did your aulani take?


----------



## Thumper729

Ralphmiller007 said:


> ralphmiller007---$118-$20547-160-AKL-Aug-7/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/21, passed 6/28
> 
> I had returned all documents to the realtor 6/12, but I was told it wasn't submitted for ROFR until 6/21.  Regardless, we passed!  I knew we paid more per point, but with all the "taken" contracts lately and the double points, I was fine with paying a little extra.  I'm so excited, I have been checking this thread ever since we took our DVC tour in May at Copper Creek.  Thanks to everyone for sharing!


WOW!! Congrats that was fast...Mine was submitted Monday- I would love to hear back in a week....


----------



## motherof5

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$105-$21866-200-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 38/18, 200/19- sent 6/4 - taken 6/26
> 
> 
> 
> Off we go again in search  of the holy grail. Batting .333 which is pretty good batting average.


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

Airb330 said:


> Passed ROFR today!
> 
> airb330---$115-$12400-100-AUL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/13, passed 6/27


Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

Thumper729 said:


> WOW!! Congrats that was fast...Mine was submitted Monday- I would love to hear back in a week....


Congratulations with double points that is great.  Be sure to bank them.


----------



## motherof5

Thumper729 said:


> WOW!! Congrats that was fast...Mine was submitted Monday- I would love to hear back in a week....


With double points that is a great deal!


----------



## eaglesrest

Renee H said:


> How long did your aulani take?


I've just had the offer accepted, took a couple of days for the seller to confirm


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Just curious...anyone out there had to go 4+rounds of ROFR before they finally got to be a member of the club?  Asking for a friend lol.  I know I am only on day 13 or something like that (on attempt 4) but one can’t help but to wonder.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Reneedisnerd said:


> Just curious...anyone out there had to go 4+rounds of ROFR before they finally got to be a member of the club? Asking for a friend lol. I know I am only on day 13 or something like that (on attempt 4) but one can’t help but to wonder.


On day 8 of attempt number 5 this round.  The first time we bought resale we had one taken and then got one through ROFR.


----------



## mlittig

Lots of ROFR passings this week One DVC resale company had 35 on Tuesday, 3 on Wednesday and 21 more today


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Laney&Emma said:


> Just got the email PASSED!!!!!!!!


Welcome Home! Neighbor!


----------



## Bing Showei

mlittig said:


> Lots of ROFR passings this week One DVC resale company had 35 on Tuesday, 3 on Wednesday and 21 more today


Disney has to find money to pay for Fox. ROFR monkey was laid off. Sad.


----------



## Beesknees6

Ralphmiller007 said:


> ralphmiller007---$118-$20547-160-AKL-Aug-7/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/21, passed 6/28
> 
> I had returned all documents to the realtor 6/12, but I was told it wasn't submitted for ROFR until 6/21.  Regardless, we passed!  I knew we paid more per point, but with all the "taken" contracts lately and the double points, I was fine with paying a little extra.  I'm so excited, I have been checking this thread ever since we took our DVC tour in May at Copper Creek.  Thanks to everyone for sharing!


Wow!! Hoping more start to pass this quick!!


----------



## Beesknees6

Laney&Emma said:


> Just got the email PASSED!!!!!!!!


Congrats!  That was fast too!


----------



## Laney&Emma

Beesknees6 said:


> Congrats!  That was fast too!


Yeah 15 days I was expecting around July 10th..we are super excited


----------



## disneyeveryyear

DDuck4Life said:


> and it's gone.
> 
> DDuck4Life---$102-$22362-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/4, taken 6/27
> 
> 
> back to the beginning and submit some more offers.


Boo!


elcid3 said:


> elcid3---$80-$15152-160-AUL-Sep-0/17, 307/18, 160/19- sent 6/11, passed 6/27
> *for clarity seller pays MF '17 banked points and buyer pays MF '18


That is a great deal!


Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$105-$33527-300-AKV-Jun-296/17, 300/18, 300/19-seller pays closing- sent 6/13, passed 6/27


Glad this one passed for you after your earlier disappointment.


Airb330 said:


> Passed ROFR today!
> airb330---$115-$12400-100-AUL-Aug-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/13, passed 6/27


Welcome Home!


Buzz's Buddy said:


> Buzz's Buddy---$98-$22540-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 203/18, 230/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/14, passed 6/27


Great deal on OKW(E), especially with seller paying closing.  Congrats.


Jenna Shapiro said:


> HOORAY!
> JennaShapiro---$145-$8325-50-PVB-Dec-66/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 6/7, passed 6/26


Woo Hoo!


eaglesrest said:


> eaglesrest---$97-$12853-120-SSR-Mar-0/17, 203/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 6/27


Good Luck!


Laney&Emma said:


> Just got the email PASSED!!!!!!!!


Yay!


Ralphmiller007 said:


> ralphmiller007---$118-$20547-160-AKL-Aug-7/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/21, passed 6/28


Enjoy watching those animals!


----------



## motherof5

Beesknees6 said:


> Wow!! Hoping more start to pass this quick!!


That is great news!


----------



## Hammer22

WE PASSED!!!  And, an update to the sent date.  I originally posted as 6/1, but that was the day my broker placed it in the mail (she's a little old school like that).  Disney got it on the 4th.

Hammer22---$137.5-$22375-160-BCV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/4, passed 6/28


----------



## ScubaCat

Reneedisnerd said:


> Just curious...anyone out there had to go 4+rounds of ROFR before they finally got to be a member of the club?  Asking for a friend lol.  I know I am only on day 13 or something like that (on attempt 4) but one can’t help but to wonder.



You're one shy of tying the record, at least as far as this forum and long as I've been following it. Good luck!


----------



## kboo

Reneedisnerd said:


> Just curious...anyone out there had to go 4+rounds of ROFR before they finally got to be a member of the club?  Asking for a friend lol.  I know I am only on day 13 or something like that (on attempt 4) but one can’t help but to wonder.



It just means you're a good negotiator! Good luck!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

kboo said:


> It just means you're a good negotiator! Good luck!


Lol, thank you.  
I didn’t negotiate at all on this try so, if Disney takes it, I expect a thank you card from the seller for the premium price Disney will be paying.


----------



## Jerry5788

Jerry5788 said:


> Was waiting on these - thought the first two would pass. guess I was wrong!
> 
> Jerry5788---$102-$24585-220-AKV-Feb-0/17, 440/18, 220/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$100-$21910-200-BWV-Jun-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-350/17, 350/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11






Jerry5788 said:


> Just found out that I got one through ironically at the same price per point (adj for closing) but a better use year as it matches my BWV
> 
> Jerry5788---$105-$33527-300-AKV-Jun-296/17, 300/18, 300/19-seller pays closing- sent 6/13, passed 6/27



More good news 
Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/12, passed 6/29


----------



## Reneedisnerd

ScubaCat said:


> You're one shy of tying the record, at least as far as this forum and long as I've been following it. Good luck!


I would prefer not to break that record.  There is still time with this attempt.  Thankfully this forum helps with the wait and is very supportive.


----------



## Bing Showei

Jerry5788 said:


> More good news
> Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/12, passed 6/29


I feel like there should be an intervention, here.


----------



## kboo

Bing Showei said:


> I feel like there should be an intervention, here.



I asked my DH about buying 200 BWV points - he asked me if I was joking.

Still waiting on closing on my VGF add-on.

I need more Disney bubble. So much more.

(I am nowhere close to @Jerry5788 though.)


----------



## NickBCV

kboo said:


> I asked my DH about buying 200 BWV points - he asked me if I was joking.
> 
> Still waiting on closing on my VGF add-on.
> 
> I need more Disney bubble. So much more.
> 
> (I am nowhere close to @Jerry5788 though.)


That is too funny...you can always use more points.  I am stalking all the resales sites looking to add more VGF in April at a good price.  I made an offer of $145 yesterday on a 110 point contract and the broker refused to even submit to to the seller as they said they (the broker) have a standing offer of $145 for those points so if I wanted the offer to be submitted I would need to go higher. that $145.  It just left me with a bad taste in my mouth so I said I will pass.  

The hunt continues!


----------



## kboo

NickBCV said:


> That is too funny...you can always use more points. I am stalking all the resales sites looking to add more VGF in April at a good price. I made an offer of $145 yesterday on a 110 point contract and the broker refused to even submit to to the seller as they said they (the broker) have a standing offer of $145 for those points so if I wanted the offer to be submitted I would need to go higher. that $145. It just left me with a bad taste in my mouth so I said I will pass.



I have had similar experiences. Maybe with the same broker. Oh well. Just have to wait for the right (and motivated) seller to come along. I am going to hold on adding on any more - I think the market is softening.


----------



## Jerry5788

NickBCV said:


> That is too funny...you can always use more points.  I am stalking all the resales sites looking to add more VGF in April at a good price.  I made an offer of $145 yesterday on a 110 point contract and the broker refused to even submit to to the seller as they said they (the broker) have a standing offer of $145 for those points so if I wanted the offer to be submitted I would need to go higher. that $145.  It just left me with a bad taste in my mouth so I said I will pass.
> 
> The hunt continues!



DVCResaleMarket?


----------



## hlhlaw07

kboo said:


> I asked my DH about buying 200 BWV points - he asked me if I was joking.
> 
> Still waiting on closing on my VGF add-on.
> 
> I need more Disney bubble. So much more.
> 
> (I am nowhere close to @Jerry5788 though.)


For the record, I had no plans to add on for at least a few years, but I have found myself checking out VGF listings, well, because shouldn't everyone own at VGF?  I blame all of you!  This group is just a bunch of enablers.  Although, I keep trying to remind myself that I just purchased a fully loaded contract and have more points than I currently have plans for and will be out of the country most of next year, which has kept me from shooting off a few offers.  But logic and reason can only hold out for so long before the "Dang it, I just want to" wins out.


----------



## DisneynBison

Jerry5788 said:


> DVCResaleMarket?




That would be my guess.  The seller has to pay closing costs on their instasales though.  There are some agents that I will not work with at all as I caught them in lies.  There are other agents at the same brokers that have been very fair.  The seller can reject it but I do believe the agent has to present it.


----------



## NewbieMom

Jerry5788 said:


> More good news
> Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/12, passed 6/29





Bing Showei said:


> I feel like there should be an intervention, here.



Congrats! Lots of 2017 points to use up (=Poly bungalows?)


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

kboo said:


> Someone must have returned from vacation. Anyone have bets on whether next will be a quick or slow turnaround?



I'm betting it will be slow.  My ROFR hits 2 weeks on 7/3.  I'm really hoping someone is working next week!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I'm betting it will be slow.  My ROFR hits 2 weeks on 7/3.  I'm really hoping someone is working next week!


Me too.  I would like a quick response this time -positive or negative (but preferably positive).


----------



## NickBCV

Jerry5788 said:


> DVCResaleMarket?


Exactly     Must be a normal practice for them.


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> Exactly     Must be a normal practice for them.


I have worked with Kevin usually as he is one of the owners and on my first purchase he reduced his commission so we could get the unit at the price we wanted.  Maybe time to try one of the other agents there.  They seem to have a run on the market lately.  i like it better when more sites have listings as it keeps them honest.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Hammer22 said:


> WE PASSED!!!  Hammer22---$137.5-$22375-160-BCV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/4, passed 6/28


Congrats!


Jerry5788 said:


> More good news  Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/12, passed 6/29


You seem to be on the good side of the drunken monkey this week.


----------



## jvattes

AAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!
Closing docs received!!!!!!!!!!
(Passed last week)


----------



## ScubaCat

NickBCV said:


> Kevin usually as he is one of the owners and on my first purchase he reduced his commission so we could get the unit at the price we wanted



Considering he did you a favor, I wouldn't make a habit of announcing that.  Then, everyone will expect it and will think badly if he doesn't offer the same deal to everyone.  I've worked out deals with people, contractors, etc. before but I don't think it's right to tell everyone else they did that.  Just my $.02 though.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Jerry5788 said:


> More good news
> Jerry5788---$130-$22537-160-BLT-Sep-160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/12, passed 6/29



Congrats and welcome to the BLT family!


----------



## Jelly563

NickBCV said:


> I have worked with Kevin usually as he is one of the owners and on my first purchase he reduced his commission so we could get the unit at the price we wanted.  Maybe time to try one of the other agents there.  They seem to have a run on the market lately.  i like it better when more sites have listings as it keeps them honest.




For me, Kevin was AWESOME.  Always returned calls, responded to every email (the same day) and took the time to explain everything. I will add on  again and this guy is the only guy I would go to.


----------



## eaglesrest

I've had no issues with DC Resale Market. We used Kevin on our first contract which was taken. I've since used them for our SSR contract which is going through closing, and an AUL contract  currently in ROFR. 

I find them very professional and efficient, with a good social media presence. Also, the blogs that Nick puts together are incredibly insightful, not just for their own customers, but anyone interested in buying DVC resale.

There was one exceptional contract they had on which I was giddy to get an asking price offer in. They countered that they were going to closed highest bid, as they had so many offers. It was disappointing, but great to know if we ever come to sell


----------



## Dan1

Dan1---$111-$20018-170-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 173/18, 170/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29

Here we go again. 

Seller paying closing with full 2018 points makes it an ok deal I think. 

Help me Genie! This is what I need. 

Third times the charm? 

Yes, Kevin helped negotiate this one as well.


----------



## sunnygirl8503

sunnygirl8503---$95-$10126-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/22

Fingers crossed it passes!


----------



## Jelly563

There was one exceptional contract they had on which I was giddy to get an asking price offer in. They countered that they were going to closed highest bid, as they had so many offers. It was disappointing, but great to know if we ever come to sell [/QUOTE]

Eaglesrest....  What was the contract ?   (I am constantly looking there for a contract, the only one that slightly interested me was the VGF  30pt add on).  Is that the contract you were referring to ??


----------



## pangyal

It's a rainy afternoon in the AKL Lounge, so I updated the thread. Slinky Dog Dash is super fun, apropos of nothing.


----------



## motherof5

Reneedisnerd said:


> Lol, thank you.
> I didn’t negotiate at all on this try so, if Disney takes it, I expect a thank you card from the seller for the premium price Disney will be paying.


Hope you hear good news soon.


----------



## motherof5

Gryhndmom said:


> Congrats and welcome to the BLT family!


Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

sunnygirl8503 said:


> sunnygirl8503---$95-$10126-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/22
> 
> Fingers crossed it passes!


Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

Hammer22 said:


> WE PASSED!!!  And, an update to the sent date.  I originally posted as 6/1, but that was the day my broker placed it in the mail (she's a little old school like that).  Disney got it on the 4th.
> 
> Hammer22---$137.5-$22375-160-BCV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/4, passed 6/28


Congratulations!


----------



## Mumof4mice

NickBCV said:


> That is too funny...you can always use more points.  I am stalking all the resales sites looking to add more VGF in April at a good price.  I made an offer of $145 yesterday on a 110 point contract and the broker refused to even submit to to the seller as they said they (the broker) have a standing offer of $145 for those points so if I wanted the offer to be submitted I would need to go higher. that $145.  It just left me with a bad taste in my mouth so I said I will pass.
> 
> The hunt continues!





kboo said:


> I have had similar experiences. Maybe with the same broker. Oh well. Just have to wait for the right (and motivated) seller to come along. I am going to hold on adding on any more - I think the market is softening.





Jerry5788 said:


> DVCResaleMarket?



I got the "standing offer" talk too, followed by essentially: you should study our instant sale page for future reference before you submit an offer. Eek!


----------



## motherof5

Reneedisnerd said:


> I would prefer not to break that record.  There is still time with this attempt.  Thankfully this forum helps with the wait and is very supportive.


Hopefully u never tie the record. Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## jvattes

Mumof4mice said:


> I got the "standing offer" talk too, followed by essentially: you should study our instant sale page for future reference before you submit an offer. Eek!


What is instant sale?  I never have seen that over there.  Then again I wasn't looking for it.


----------



## DDuck4Life

jvattes said:


> What is instant sale?  I never have seen that over there.  Then again I wasn't looking for it.



It seems they have a standing offer to buy any contract if you are willing to accept a low offer.  It was a useful tool when first looking to see what they value the contracts at.

From their site:
DVC Resale Market can provide you with an instant sale for your Disney Vacation Club contract. With DVC Resale Market’s instant sale program you will receive an immediate offer for your contract. Please note, the instant sale offer will not be as high as the market price DVC Resale Market would recommend, but has been created as option for those that want their DVC contract sold immediately with no time on the market. To determine your immediate offer please use the Broker Price Opinion (BPO) Tool below. For the instant sale, only include regular points in the BPO Tool below (i.e., points that are bankable).  Before any contract is sold an official point activity statement from Disney Vacation Club will be requested by DVC Resale Market. The tool will provide two different results:


Market value estimate DVC Resale Market would recommend listing the contract for on the open market (Over 98% of DVC Resale Market’s listings sell within 30 days).
Instant Sale Offer (not applicable for Aulani)


----------



## Jerry5788

DDuck4Life said:


> It seems they have a standing offer to buy any contract if you are willing to accept a low offer.  It was a useful tool when first looking to see what hey value the contracts at.
> 
> From their site:
> DVC Resale Market can provide you with an instant sale for your Disney Vacation Club contract. With DVC Resale Market’s instant sale program you will receive an immediate offer for your contract. Please note, the instant sale offer will not be as high as the market price DVC Resale Market would recommend, but has been created as option for those that want their DVC contract sold immediately with no time on the market. To determine your immediate offer please use the Broker Price Opinion (BPO) Tool below. For the instant sale, only include regular points in the BPO Tool below (i.e., points that are bankable).  Before any contract is sold an official point activity statement from Disney Vacation Club will be requested by DVC Resale Market. The tool will provide two different results:
> 
> 
> Market value estimate DVC Resale Market would recommend listing the contract for on the open market (Over 98% of DVC Resale Market’s listings sell within 30 days).
> Instant Sale Offer (not applicable for Aulani)



Yeah personally my experience was bad with them. Didn’t like the lingo that felt more like a real estate broker. Responses etc were very prompt but I’m sure people have had better experience but I won’t use them


----------



## Mumof4mice

jvattes said:


> What is instant sale?  I never have seen that over there.  Then again I wasn't looking for it.



They offer to buy the contract from sellers, at a discounted price of course. There is a calculator under their "buyers" page. Interestingly when I tried the calculator, my offer was within $1pp either way of their instant sale offer.



Jerry5788 said:


> Yeah personally my experience was bad with them. Didn’t like the lingo that felt more like a real estate broker. Responses etc were very prompt but I’m sure people have had better experience but I won’t use them



I'd love to know where you are finding the great deals! Are you planning to buy points at every resort?


----------



## TexasChick123

DDuck4Life said:


> It seems they have a standing offer to buy any contract if you are willing to accept a low offer.  It was a useful tool when first looking to see what they value the contracts at.
> 
> From their site:
> DVC Resale Market can provide you with an instant sale for your Disney Vacation Club contract. With DVC Resale Market’s instant sale program you will receive an immediate offer for your contract. Please note, the instant sale offer will not be as high as the market price DVC Resale Market would recommend, but has been created as option for those that want their DVC contract sold immediately with no time on the market. To determine your immediate offer please use the Broker Price Opinion (BPO) Tool below. For the instant sale, only include regular points in the BPO Tool below (i.e., points that are bankable).  Before any contract is sold an official point activity statement from Disney Vacation Club will be requested by DVC Resale Market. The tool will provide two different results:
> 
> 
> Market value estimate DVC Resale Market would recommend listing the contract for on the open market (Over 98% of DVC Resale Market’s listings sell within 30 days).
> Instant Sale Offer (not applicable for Aulani)



Notice the still seller pays the 8.5% commission, closing costs, estoppel fee, etc. It’s a terrible deal. You’d be better off just listing it lower than market and selling it.


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> Notice the still seller pays the 8.5% commission, closing costs, estoppel fee, etc. It’s a terrible deal. You’d be better off just listing it lower than market and selling it.


Hmm I didn't even read the details of the "offer". There I was thinkingI was low balling!


----------

